# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #55



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - maybe another pair of socks for you? The designer came up with them because she didn't like her yarn so she added black (it's not fair isle) but it would be a good way to use up left over sock yarn too
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ugly-duckling-socks


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Obamas right hand woman Valeria Jarrett tried to go through secret back channels to leak Hillary Clintons use of a private email server to the press. This is how it should be. Watching liberals destroy each other is one of my favorite things of all time.
> 
> From Breitbart:
> 
> ...


Lets get the popcorn and watch the house of Lib begin to go down the tube.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard man arrested in Ferguson for shot two police officers.
> 
> Now lets have a long look at this . These two police officers had nothing to do with Mr. Brown. But they were shot. One had a bullet go into his eye and end up in his ear. I am sure he is now blind and probably has a hearing problem for the rest of his life and bullet still in his head. Where they involved with the incident? No,but they were shot by whom and why? Because they were police officers.Make sense to me, Not. Where is the outrage over this??
> 
> ...


>>>>whispering, the AOWL's love to take others ideas and make them their own. It is how they attempt to rewrite history all the time<<<<

I don't know if you have been following the mini series "The Jinx" it is wild and the last one is tonight. They just arrested the guy and a Fox update (after the last of 4 shows is shown tonight) with how he might have confessed without knowing it regarding a murder.

Hilarious, so arrogant, so narcissistic, what a psychopath..........hum sounds a lot like the <0 administration too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Home from my class. Fun but too much information for the time we were in class. I was finally getting the ratios for inserting a sleeve and time was up. POOP But I have the huge booklet she gave us, so maybe reread everything. I might even take the class again and really get it.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the class. Maybe try it out on a small project?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Home from my class. Fun but too much information for the time we were in class. I was finally getting the ratios for inserting a sleeve and time was up. POOP But I have the huge booklet she gave us, so maybe reread everything. I might even take the class again and really get it.
> 
> ...


Glad you are home. So she gave you home work. :XD: Sound like you enjoyed your time away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard man arrested in Ferguson for shot two police officers.
> 
> Now lets have a long look at this . These two police officers had nothing to do with Mr. Brown. But they were shot. One had a bullet go into his eye and end up in his ear. I am sure he is now blind and probably has a hearing problem for the rest of his life and bullet still in his head. Where they involved with the incident? No,but they were shot by whom and why? Because they were police officers.Make sense to me, Not. Where is the outrage over this??
> 
> ...


It's easy for some people to sit safely in their homes and second guess how cops do their jobs. One of our nephews is a cop - he has a wife and 2 kids that need him to come home every day. There are some bad and dishonest cops just like people anywhere, but they are exceptions and not the rule. Where would society be without them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, this reminded me of a knighthood you were describing


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's easy for some people to sit safely in their homes and second guess how cops do their jobs. One of our nephews is a cop - he has a wife and 2 kids that need him to come home every day. There are some bad and dishonest cops just like people anywhere, but they are exceptions and not the rule. Where would society be without them?


Well if the Libs have their way only criminal's would have guns and there would not be a single police officer.

Your right there are bad and dishonest policemen just like every other occupation . But to judge all as evil in my mine makes them just as bad, meaning the Lib's of this country.

I hope your Nephew always comes home. That no harm is done to him. I would not want that job for all the money in the world. How stressful it must be. To have to face the decision in a second what to do and how,& when confronted with actions one has no control over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, this reminded me of a knighthood you were describing


You have the perfect picture for that. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what the Ripper of hats is finial working the way I want it to. Except for the brim which I made to wide. Just folded it over as feel it is just a sample. Can redo it on the next one. 

Only thing am trying to decide if I want to use I Cord or ribbon for the side to gather it. 

Now it is fun to do but not so much before.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She hasn't been on in a few days. I hope she is okay too. We are soaked here too. We have had 13 " of rain usually 9 for this time of year. The ground is so soggy. Still raining since the snow and ice last week. It is in the 60's . It is starting to get depressing.


Also hoping WendyBee is ok.♥ She's not near Charleston, but still in a mountainous area where such slides could happen if enough rain falls.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: takes ingenuity to outsmart those pesky squirrels


Imagine that, matching my wits with a squirrel's!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Imagine that, matching my wits with a squirrel's!


But you must wait a bit Squirrel's have a way of figuring out things. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo I am with you about grilling I would do it all year long if I could but when it hits zero out I do not have the will to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325799-1.html

You have to see this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But you must wait a bit Squirrel's have a way of figuring out things. :roll:


Oh, I know. I've only won a battle, not the war, that humanity has waged against these critters! ;-) :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH isn't a griller at all!


I've taken advantage of DH's love of grills and have him do many things on the grill, weather permitting. It's the only cooking, or something that resembles it, that he does.   :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, I know. I've only won a battle, not the war, that humanity has waged against these critters! ;-) :-D


yes remember Mrs. Squirrel trying to take Santa hat for nest. They are little imp's when they want something.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if the Libs have their way only criminal's would have guns and there would not be a single police officer.
> 
> Your right there are bad and dishonest policemen just like every other occupation . But to judge all as evil in my mine makes them just as bad, meaning the Lib's of this country.
> 
> I hope your Nephew always comes home. That no harm is done to him. I would not want that job for all the money in the world. How stressful it must be. To have to face the decision in a second what to do and how,& when confronted with actions one has no control over.


To be honest, I was very sorry that he decided to be a cop because of the risks. He's very bright, energetic and personable and put's his best into everything he tries to do. We also have friends and the children of friends who are police officers.

A lot of their job is routine and can be boring, but there is always the risk of things going wrong. A sometimes even the people they are trying to help attack them. Family assaults are one of the worst, because it isn't unusual for the victim to turn against the police. And sometimes they are ambushed just because of their jobs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe your local library or community centre has some groups that you might like to join, or take some classes that get you out to meet new people?


Yes, I must find something. I do not want to join something unless I have an interest...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wendy's gone through so much this winter I hope she doesn't have anything else to worry about.
> 
> We had some rain this morning, but could have used more. There was hardly any snowfall in our mountains this winter and a lot of people are already worried about low water levels this summer.
> 
> I hope you see some sunshine soon. Will your plant swaps be starting soon?


You are probably affected by the heat wave that has hit the western part of the US, aren't you Kitty? We're still stuck in the cold 'merry go around' in the east. It might warm up one day but then the cold returns. Slowly.... we're approaching spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what the Ripper of hats is finial working the way I want it to. Except for the brim which I made to wide. Just folded it over as feel it is just a sample. Can redo it on the next one.
> 
> Only thing am trying to decide if I want to use I Cord or ribbon for the side to gather it.
> 
> Now it is fun to do but not so much before.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yeah Yarnie! So we can see it soon?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Yeah Yarnie! So we can see it soon?


If it continues as it is yes if it goes into rip again you will see it in my garbage as a picture .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've taken advantage of DH's love of grills and have him do many things on the grill, weather permitting. It's the only cooking, or something that resembles it, that he does.   :XD:


You want him to cook more. For two weeks make horrible meals. He will want to cook just from the hungry he is feeling. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325799-1.html
> 
> You have to see this.


Interesting to see how differently our eyes "see" an image. I didn't see the old lady until I read the hint and without the caption would have thought it was an eye.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.eohistory.info/2013/hillaryHistory.htm
> 
> Found this article tonight. Was surprised to find that in Hillary's early days as an attorney, she was fired for lying and unethical behavior. I guess she hasn't changed.
> 
> It is a very long article, and I only skimmed through it. Very interesting.


Very interesting indeed: if one man, Zeifman, had done his job back in the Watergate investigation, (reported her cheating to the proper authorities) we would not be facing the h issue today. She would be a non-entity. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon so miss you and hope you and husband are o.k. Arm Wraps


Ditto from me.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Obamas right hand woman Valeria Jarrett tried to go through secret back channels to leak Hillary Clintons use of a private email server to the press. This is how it should be. Watching liberals destroy each other is one of my favorite things of all time.
> 
> From Breitbart:
> 
> ...


Wonder how many <0 exposes will we see? I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I take Vit. B. If you were here you would see that it is logical. My husband feels it to, but not as much as me. I need people more.


Sending you hugs XXX, LL.♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sending you hugs XXX, LL.♥♥♥


Thank you, Jokim. Tears in my eyes...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - maybe another pair of socks for you? The designer came up with them because she didn't like her yarn so she added black (it's not fair isle) but it would be a good way to use up left over sock yarn too
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ugly-duckling-socks


Thanks for the pattern, Kitty. I downloaded it, since I have a LOT of crazy colored sock yarn. This pattern lends itself well to such yarn being toned down by a solid color. ♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you enjoyed the class. Maybe try it out on a small project?


Would be tough, it was for designing cardigans.

Maybe in the summer for next winter


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just heard man arrested in Ferguson for shot two police officers.
> 
> Now lets have a long look at this . These two police officers had nothing to do with Mr. Brown. But they were shot. One had a bullet go into his eye and end up in his ear. I am sure he is now blind and probably has a hearing problem for the rest of his life and bullet still in his head. Where they involved with the incident? No,but they were shot by whom and why? Because they were police officers.Make sense to me, Not. Where is the outrage over this??
> 
> ...


Certain people in our society would love to have anarchy reign. It starts by getting rid of the police force and any stabilizing force in society.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> >>>>whispering, the AOWL's love to take others ideas and make them their own. It is how they attempt to rewrite history all the time<<<<
> 
> I don't know if you have been following the mini series "The Jinx" it is wild and the last one is tonight. They just arrested the guy and a Fox update (after the last of 4 shows is shown tonight) with how he might have confessed without knowing it regarding a murder.
> 
> Hilarious, so arrogant, so narcissistic, what a psychopath..........hum sounds a lot like the <0 administration too.


There's no difference between h and <0. Both come from the Chicago school of political 'shenanigans'! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325799-1.html
> 
> You have to see this.


Loved the optical illusions, Yarnie. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't know how many are into college basketball. But UW Badgers just won the Big 10 Tournament Championship in addition to the Big Ten Championship. Later today they will announce where they are ranked in the "Big Dance," The college championships. We are hoping for Number 1.


Saw the end Joey miss it but saw they won. Hope they do good and win. Yeah Badgers. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You want him to cook more. For two weeks make horrible meals. He will want to cook just from the hungry he is feeling. :XD: :XD:


Yarnie, that's exactly what I've been thinking. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I don't know how many are into college basketball. But UW Badgers just won the Big 10 Tournament Championship in addition to the Big Ten Championship. Later today they will announce where they are ranked in the "Big Dance," The college championships. We are hoping for Number 1.


Our local New York university (Buffalo) made it. They won last night and earned a 12th cede. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. Tears in my eyes...


You're still new in the neighborhood. Perhaps if you venture into the local social scene: church, libraries, garden clubs perhaps? Take walks in the neighborhood and see what and who's out. And keep in touch with us. :-D ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Certain people in our society would love to have anarchy reign. It starts by getting rid of the police force and any stabilizing force in society.


Yes! And the downfall of our society!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're still new in the neighborhood. Perhaps if you venture into the local social scene: church, libraries, garden clubs perhaps? Take walks in the neighborhood and see what and who's out. And keep in touch with us. :-D ♥


Jokim, I will always keep in touch with you! I just need to figure out what I need to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - maybe another pair of socks for you? The designer came up with them because she didn't like her yarn so she added black (it's not fair isle) but it would be a good way to use up left over sock yarn too
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ugly-duckling-socks


Thanks WCK I love that. I am going to save this pattern :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am sorry that I haven't posted for a couple of days. Yesterday I went to lunch with friends and dealing with knitting withdrawal. I cut my thumb earlier in the week and it felt worse yesterday when I tried to knit, so I turned off the TV and was reading. When I first cut it, I had just started a dish cloth. I was able to bandage the thumb and finish it. Two days later, it was killing me.
> 
> Here is Austin's blanket.


This is really beautiful, KC! I know you didn't like the color, but it isn't so bad. However, your design and work is fantastic. I love the cabling too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Glad to hear your working toward your new home LL.

At least you'll be in the matchbox only during the warmer months so you can get outside more and not be forced inside because of the colder weather.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm finishing old WIPs and de-stashing for charity. I made a sweater jacket and matching hat out of some denim blue boucle that a friend gave me, and trying to use up my own stash knitting scarves and hats.
> 
> I had a lot of Homespun that I hated because there's not much you can do with it other than garter knitting...anything with a pattern just disappears. I made scarves with ruffle bottoms that at least makes a plain scarf look somewhat interesting.
> 
> ...


Well, look at you! Your work is beautiful! I really like the coat -sleek and bold contrast and great everyday color.

I don't care for Homespun either, but your scarfs set it off beautifully. I think I do have a cowl pattern for Homespun, if you want me to check and forward, lmk.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a new little great nephew born in Australia. Here is little Hunter shortly after he was born yesterday.


Oh, how precious. Congrats WCK - Hunter is gorgeous.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Certain people in our society would love to have anarchy reign. It starts by getting rid of the police force and any stabilizing force in society.


That is what they are doing. Trying to make police force the enemy. I have heard a lib say in the last few days it is crazy that the Right stand on the side of the police. The most asinine statement I have ever heard. Of course we are on the side of the law. So much stupidity coming from the left. You wonder if there is anything in their head but air ? No brains for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets get the popcorn and watch the house of Lib begin to go down the tube.


They are already sliding down the hill.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325799-1.html
> 
> You have to see this.


I saw the four men but didn't see the old woman. The eyeball in the soapy water was on an eyeball. :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad to hear your working toward your new home LL.
> 
> At least you'll be in the matchbox only during the warmer months so you can get outside more and not be forced inside because of the colder weather.


I hope. There is no where to go outside either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope. There is no where to go outside either!


Check to see if there is a park near you. Are you near water? see if they have a path to walk on or benches to sit on.

Find an open air restaurant or coffee shop. If nothing around get a folding lawn chairs and just sit and watch the world go by read a book or knit.

One day at a time. You can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw the four men but didn't see the old woman. The eyeball in the soapy water was on an eyeball. :shock:


I saw the old women first then the young women. Isn't that funny. I knew it was a sink with water and bubbles. WCK is right how what we see .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what they are doing. Trying to make police force the enemy. I have heard a lib say in the last few days it is crazy that the Right stand on the side of the police. The most asinine statement I have ever heard. Of course we are on the side of the law. So much stupidity coming from the left. You wonder if there is anything in their head but air ? No brains for sure.


We must NEVER lose sight of what is right and what is wrong! The left tries to turn everything upside down, including our moral base and foundation, but we must hold on to eternal truths. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We must NEVER lose sight of what is right and what is wrong! The left tries to turn everything upside down, including our moral base and foundation, but we must hold on to eternal truths. ♥


you are so right Jokim,if we let them do what they have in mind we will all lose even them. Even if they can't see the forest from the trees. They will soon enough if they have their way.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WeBee this is for you.

I just know you would love to make this for someone.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325788-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You are probably affected by the heat wave that has hit the western part of the US, aren't you Kitty? We're still stuck in the cold 'merry go around' in the east. It might warm up one day but then the cold returns. Slowly.... we're approaching spring.


We had a really mild spring in 2000 (the year we moved here) and this has been the warmest since then. Our plum tree is in full bloom. This past winter has been more normal with the rain and being a little milder - the past 3 winters were much colder, but drier.

I hope spring finds you soon, but not so quickly that you have flooding!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a really mild spring in 2000 (the year we moved here) and this has been the warmest since then. Our plum tree is in full bloom. This past winter has been more normal with the rain and being a little milder - the past 3 winters were much colder, but drier.
> 
> I hope spring finds you soon, but not so quickly that you have flooding!


The snow melt is not very rapid. The creeks are rising but most of them do not pose any danger. There are a couple, though, that will be under flood warning until 7:45 am tomorrow. Cross my fingers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You want him to cook more. For two weeks make horrible meals. He will want to cook just from the hungry he is feeling. :XD: :XD:


That wouldn't work for my DH - he cooks if he NEEDS to, but otherwise, appreciates everything that is put before him! That has it's good points, but the downside is that he pays no attention to the preparation side of meals at all.

Funny story - my boss used to have an annual staff bbq for our work group at his house. We brought our own meat and beverage and he supplied everything else. It's supposed to be a guy thing to do the grilling so he was there chatting with all the other guys and then brought our plates over about the time the boss calls out "who stole my tenderloin?". DH was so busy chatting, he didn't pay any attention to the meat at all and just put a couple pieces on a plate  Lucky the boss liked both of us and DH hadn't cut into it yet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Very interesting indeed: if one man, Zeifman, had done his job back in the Watergate investigation, (reported her cheating to the proper authorities) we would not be facing the h issue today. She would be a non-entity. :thumbdown:


At least he fired her and wouldn't give her a reference. What's up with all the people who let her slide since then? How did the Clintons get that much power and influence to get away with their actions?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That wouldn't work for my DH - he cooks if he NEEDS to, but otherwise, appreciates everything that is put before him! That has it's good points, but the downside is that he pays no attention to the preparation side of meals at all.
> 
> Funny story - my boss used to have an annual staff bbq for our work group at his house. We brought our own meat and beverage and he supplied everything else. It's supposed to be a guy thing to do the grilling so he was there chatting with all the other guys and then brought our plates over about the time the boss calls out "who stole my tenderloin?". DH was so busy chatting, he didn't pay any attention to the meat at all and just put a couple pieces on a plate  Lucky the boss liked both of us and DH hadn't cut into it yet!


Can understand that it's a man thing. They see it they eat it. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what they are doing. Trying to make police force the enemy. I have heard a lib say in the last few days it is crazy that the Right stand on the side of the police. The most asinine statement I have ever heard. Of course we are on the side of the law. So much stupidity coming from the left. You wonder if there is anything in their head but air ? No brains for sure.


And who would they call the minute they needed help? And if their families or properties were threatened would they still think the police shouldn't carry weapons?

Some of them are sure mixed up. One claims to be a proper Christian --not like all those southern fundamentalists and right wing Christians - and still agreed with one of the others that God was immoral :?: !! How can you claim to be a Christian and deny the foundation of your faith :?:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And who would they call the minute they needed help? And if their families or properties were threatened would they still think the police shouldn't carry weapons?
> 
> Some of them are sure mixed up. One claims to be a proper Christian --not like all those southern fundamentalists and right wing Christians - and still agreed with one of the others that God was immoral :?: !! How can you claim to be a Christian and deny the foundation of your faith :?:


The answer to all the above, no thought process. Just empty words empty minds.

Also to add to this when one keeps repeating the same words over and over again. It's all Christians faults that the world is what it is. Said person starts to believe it. 
When person can claim they are a better Christian then others. They do not understand what being a Christian is, 
and that to me means they mouth the words of being a Christian but are not. They are of this world, not of Christ.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The answer to all the above, no thought process. Just empty words empty minds.


You've got that right


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got that right


you got that right. tin can :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got that right


And a pretty loud echo, too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sad story, ran out of ink for printer husband so upset want to have a raise garden bed this year found plans in Magazine he wants copy. Well when told I was out of ink he couldn't understand that I will go buy more tomorrow. Mag is from the library not due for two weeks. Printing must be done today ,hubby no patience has to be done right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The snow melt is not very rapid. The creeks are rising but most of them do not pose any danger. There are a couple, though, that will be under flood warning until 7:45 am tomorrow. Cross my fingers!


Hope they are not near you. Good though to hear that snow is not melting all at once. Hope it stays that way until snow is gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah yesterday got replacement parts for my Keurig mini coffee maker. Replace my big one for the mini. Then they told on news of problems that mini's were having and could spray hot water on you. So I called the company as told and ask to have replacement parts three months and parts have arrive. Now next problem dear hubby wants to do it. This is a man that over thinks everything. So a job that should take maybe ten mins. becomes an 5 hour project. You would not believe how long he can make a project last.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope they are not near you. Good though to hear that snow is not melting all at once. Hope it stays that way until snow is gone.


Yes, thank goodness! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight all! &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I need help. I have to take gardening magazines away from hubby. We have this plastic swimming pool we bought when we had wooly bear our German Shepard he loved to splash in it. Well we have used it since then for the frogs. Fill it up puts some rocks in it and frogs have a nice home.

But now finds in garden magazine on New York roof tops said pools are use to plant gardens in. Poor frogs no home this year.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sad story, ran out of ink for printer husband so upset want to have a raise garden bed this year found plans in Magazine he wants copy. Well when told I was out of ink he couldn't understand that I will go buy more tomorrow. Mag is from the library not due for two weeks. Printing must be done today ,hubby no patience has to be done right now.


Raised beds sound nice Yarnie, impatient DH not so much :roll:

Are the raised beds for veggies or flowers?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah yesterday got replacement parts for my Keurig mini coffee maker. Replace my big one for the mini. Then they told on news of problems that mini's were having and could spray hot water on you. So I called the company as told and ask to have replacement parts three months and parts have arrive. Now next problem dear hubby wants to do it. This is a man that over thinks everything. So a job that should take maybe ten mins. becomes an 5 hour project. You would not believe how long he can make a project last.


He sounds like my Dad; everything has to be just so. Mom would get frustrated, but had to admit that he always did a great job!

Do you like the Keurig? Youngest brother and SIL have one and love it but say the pods are very expensive. I just boil water and pour it through a drip filter. DH doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I need help. I have to take gardening magazines away from hubby. We have this plastic swimming pool we bought when we had wooly bear our German Shepard he loved to splash in it. Well we have used it since then for the frogs. Fill it up puts some rocks in it and frogs have a nice home.
> 
> But now finds in garden magazine on New York roof tops said pools are use to plant gardens in. Poor frogs no home this year.


Can you put out a little basin for them? Tell hubby they are good for eating insects! We have frogs that come up from the lake but they have to watch out for the cats, *****, and hunting birds.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight all! ♥


Oh miss saying good night to you sorry


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Raised beds sound nice Yarnie, impatient DH not so much :roll:
> 
> Are the raised beds for veggies or flowers?


For veggies or else weeds which ever comes up first. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He sounds like my Dad; everything has to be just so. Mom would get frustrated, but had to admit that he always did a great job!
> 
> Do you like the Keurig? Youngest brother and SIL have one and love it but say the pods are very expensive. I just boil water and pour it through a drip filter. DH doesn't drink coffee.


Love it. Had a big one and way to much for me. So have the mini one now. I have a small filter that you can buy that is made for Keurig. You can then use the coffee you may like instead of the pods. Also it is great for making loose tea and cocoa. The mini I have now only makes one cup. So had to have it. The big one was nice but didn't need that much. If you find one on sale I recommend it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Before I forget CB I have a shark steamer for the floors. It is inexpensive and does a great job. Wouldn't trade it for more expensive one at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can you put out a little basin for them? Tell hubby they are good for eating insects! We have frogs that come up from the lake but they have to watch out for the cats, *****, and hunting birds.


I will just buy another pool it is the hard plastic kind and not that expensive. I just enjoy seeing them .I love the toads too .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to say good night now WCK it's late and must get my beauty sleep.
God Bless see you tomorrow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it. Had a big one and way to much for me. So have the mini one now. I have a small filter that you can buy that is made for Keurig. You can then use the coffee you may like instead of the pods. Also it is great for making loose tea and cocoa. The mini I have now only makes one cup. So had to have it. The big one was nice but didn't need that much. If you find one on sale I recommend it.


Thanks Yarnie, I'll check it out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I will just buy another pool it is the hard plastic kind and not that expensive. I just enjoy seeing them .I love the toads too .


The best part of being a frog ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to say good night now WCK it's late and must get my beauty sleep.
> God Bless see you tomorrow


Night Yarnie. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We must NEVER lose sight of what is right and what is wrong! The left tries to turn everything upside down, including our moral base and foundation, but we must hold on to eternal truths. ♥


That right Jokim. They are confused on what is truth and a lie. They are blinded by the enemy satan.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> WeBee this is for you.
> 
> I just know you would love to make this for someone.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325788-1.html


That is so neat. If anyone could do it WeBee could. Where are you WeBee? Are you with Bonn and Janie ? Missing you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a really mild spring in 2000 (the year we moved here) and this has been the warmest since then. Our plum tree is in full bloom. This past winter has been more normal with the rain and being a little milder - the past 3 winters were much colder, but drier.
> 
> I hope spring finds you soon, but not so quickly that you have flooding!


Last week on Sunday there was snow and ice on the church parking lot. Today in 60's tomorrow it is suppose to be 75. I looked outside today and my jonquils are blooming. I could see a little green at the bottom of my herbs. I didn't even look in the green house to see what damage I had.Wck you are ahead of me. I hope you get some more rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And who would they call the minute they needed help? And if their families or properties were threatened would they still think the police shouldn't carry weapons?
> 
> Some of them are sure mixed up. One claims to be a proper Christian --not like all those southern fundamentalists and right wing Christians - and still agreed with one of the others that God was immoral :?: !! How can you claim to be a Christian and deny the foundation of your faith :?:


That is a good question. How does she do it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Before I forget CB I have a shark steamer for the floors. It is inexpensive and does a great job. Wouldn't trade it for more expensive one at all.


Four some reason I am thinking I need a bissell. If I don't like it ,it is going back.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

With the time change it is now dark again outside, but that is okay. It was so windy yesterday that cars were affected, even my SUV. But so glad that the ground is drying out and we don't have so much mud around.

Have a great day


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Check to see if there is a park near you. Are you near water? see if they have a path to walk on or benches to sit on.
> 
> Find an open air restaurant or coffee shop. If nothing around get a folding lawn chairs and just sit and watch the world go by read a book or knit.
> 
> One day at a time. You can do it. :thumbup:


These are great ideas! We moved to a "community" so these ideas are great. Thank you so much YL. I will walk the dogs today and see who is around!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> And who would they call the minute they needed help? And if their families or properties were threatened would they still think the police shouldn't carry weapons?
> 
> Some of them are sure mixed up. One claims to be a proper Christian --not like all those southern fundamentalists and right wing Christians - and still agreed with one of the others that God was immoral :?: !! How can you claim to be a Christian and deny the foundation of your faith :?:


You can't and be; so she isn't. I knew it from the get-go; not just 'one' of them either; all. Evident by their words, never mind their actions.

Matthew 10:33-35 New International Version (NIV)

_33 But whoever disowns me before others, I will disown before my Father in heaven._


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What do you think about this?
http://allnewspipeline.com/Huge_Preparation_In_Moscow_Now.php


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And who would they call the minute they needed help? And if their families or properties were threatened would they still think the police shouldn't carry weapons?
> 
> Some of them are sure mixed up. One claims to be a proper Christian --not like all those southern fundamentalists and right wing Christians - and still agreed with one of the others that God was immoral :?: !! How can you claim to be a Christian and deny the foundation of your faith :?:


I have wondered those same things. If you are a Christian how can you deny what God said and line yourself up with nonbelievers? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've got that right


 :thumbup: An empty vessel. Lost soul. Corrupt spirit. Deceived . Heart hardened. Blind and deaf to the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah yesterday got replacement parts for my Keurig mini coffee maker. Replace my big one for the mini. Then they told on news of problems that mini's were having and could spray hot water on you. So I called the company as told and ask to have replacement parts three months and parts have arrive. Now next problem dear hubby wants to do it. This is a man that over thinks everything. So a job that should take maybe ten mins. becomes an 5 hour project. You would not believe how long he can make a project last.


I know what you mean. My Dh is all about talk then when he does do the project it is a big ordeal. I say stop talking about what you would, could do and just do it. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Before I forget CB I have a shark steamer for the floors. It is inexpensive and does a great job. Wouldn't trade it for more expensive one at all.


I have already ordered the Bissell. I saw it on TV. It has the pads I can use it on the wood floor. The Hoover had a brush and not pads. We shall see. These all floors are 37 years old. They may fall apart when I take the dirt out of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you think about this?
> http://allnewspipeline.com/Huge_Preparation_In_Moscow_Now.php


I heard that on the news also. Something is up but do not know what.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have wondered those same things. If you are a Christian how can you deny what God said and line yourself up with nonbelievers? Makes no sense to me.


Also can not see where Chrisitians would deny one who believes in Christ. Putting a whole group of people as lairs.
With out finding out their beliefs.
KPG you have put up a good verse. That scares me . They think our beliefs are just fairy tales. Well when the Angles of God and then Jesus shows up. Wonder what they will believe in then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have already ordered the Bissell. I saw it on TV. It has the pads I can use it on the wood floor. The Hoover had a brush and not pads. We shall see. These all floors are 37 years old. They may fall apart when I take the dirt out of them.


Sounds good. The reason I bought a Shark is it was the first to come out with the steamer,then others copy it. 
I love it light weight, pads that can be wash after using. Not hard to use.
Agree about Hoover brush may be to hard on floors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now to what has happen this morning . Brain said get up shower as you have a lot of things to do today. Self said I don't feel like it.

Guess who won. But I did take shower so brain can't complain about that. But self won out. Self has won out a lot lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Suppose to be in 70's today but cloudy.

Jokim hope this weather comes your way. But not as warm, as snow will melt to fast.

CB hope your green house is not to badly damage.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds good. The reason I bought a Shark is it was the first to come out with the steamer,then others copy it.
> I love it light weight, pads that can be wash after using. Not hard to use.
> Agree about Hoover brush may be to hard on floors.


My first thought was a Shark but the other one caught my eye it vacuums and steams. It is smaller too. I don't like lugging around something big. Wears me out and makes me sweat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My first thought was a Shark but the other one caught my eye it vacuums and steams. It is smaller too. I don't like lugging around something big. Wears me out and makes me sweat.


Know what you mean . Don't sweat the small stuff seem about right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to be in 70's today but cloudy.
> 
> Jokim hope this weather comes your way. But not as warm, as snow will melt to fast.
> 
> CB hope your green house is not to badly damage.


I took 2 of the grands to school today. There was so much fog I felt like I was driving with my eyes closed. It seem to be lifting. 
I am glad you reminded me about the green house I need to check it. I am with you on the brain and the body going in different directions.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB how are you this fine spring morning? Love it here Bird singing their love songs to the females they want to attract.

Love of my life said something about putting snow shovels away last week, told him not yet. Sure enough came in and told me may have snow later this week.

Can remember when I was younger in the good old days not all were good. I went to a spring dance in April , had on a spaghetti strap dress(remember those ). Came outside after dance 3 to 4 inches of snow. It was a little cold well maybe a lot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB how are you this fine spring morning? Love it here Bird singing their love songs to the females they want to attract.
> 
> Love of my life said something about putting snow shovels away last week, told him not yet. Sure enough came in and told me may have snow later this week.
> 
> Can remember when I was younger in the good old days not all were good. I went to a spring dance in April , had on a spaghetti strap dress(remember those ). Came outside after dance 3 to 4 inches of snow. It was a little cold well maybe a lot.


I am ok. I need to get busy too but here I am just talking to you. 
The weather is so fickle I am not putting the space heaters up. DH is planning on turning the air on upstairs. He hear 75 for today and he panicked. Just a week without heat and may have to turn on the air.
Yes I remember spaghetti strap dresses. 
I just heard a bird fly into the window. Why do they do that?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so neat. If anyone could do it WeBee could. Where are you WeBee? Are you with Bonn and Janie ? Missing you.


Janie checking in as this thread does not show up in my emails so I must look it up then it started on page 1 go figure!

We are winding things up to head home as the weather isn't too bad at home! I'm trying to use the food as cannot take with us as only have a small ice chest! People say canned goods will be OK but pkgd things must go with or throw away. There are people who stay here all year so may see if they want unused items.

Hope everyone is OK as do think about everyone daily but either busy or tired so resting. Ordered medicine so when it arrives, will leave as have a couple of friends to visit on way home.

I have been feeling homesick as it is getting hot daily 88 today with pop-up showers so hard to be outside. Tomorrow, a few of we ladies are going out for lunch as several are leaving next week. Don't know where we are going but just to be with friends will be nice.

Love all of you, Janie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know why they do that, birds I mean. Some one told me they see their reflection and attack . They seem to think it is another bird in their territory.

Some have said you are suppose to put something up in window so they do not see their reflection. I was thinking of having my husband stand in window. Especial when he is annoying me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Janie checking in as this thread does not show up in my emails so I must look it up then it started on page 1 go figure!
> 
> We are winding things up to head home as the weather isn't too bad at home! I'm trying to use the food as cannot take with us as only have a small ice chest! People say canned goods will be OK but pkgd things must go with or throw away. There are people who stay here all year so may see if they want unused items.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear from you Jayne . Have a safe trip home. Sounds like you are very busy. That is a good thing, better then some who have nothing to do, but worry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey have you heard of anything about snow up there?

Do you watch high school basket ball tournaments? Mad city will be full of people this week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.wxyz.com/news/free-cone-day-at-dairy-queen-on-monday
> 
> Free cone day. March 16th at Dairy Queen.


yeah good day to have it warm and cones. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you think about this?
> http://allnewspipeline.com/Huge_Preparation_In_Moscow_Now.php


I saw a lot of clips speculating about Putin's absence the last few days, but he's back. Still something going on though, troops are ordered to be full combat readiness on their western side and he said that he would put nuclear forces on alert. The one year anniversary of Russia's invasion into Ukraine is coming up.

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/03/16/vladimir-putin-reemerges-after-10-days-dismissing-rumours-about-his-disappearance-it-would-be-dull-without-gossip/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I took 2 of the grands to school today. There was so much fog I felt like I was driving with my eyes closed. It seem to be lifting.
> I am glad you reminded me about the green house I need to check it. I am with you on the brain and the body going in different directions.


How's your DIL doing CB? Hope she's feeling much better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Janie checking in as this thread does not show up in my emails so I must look it up then it started on page 1 go figure!
> 
> We are winding things up to head home as the weather isn't too bad at home! I'm trying to use the food as cannot take with us as only have a small ice chest! People say canned goods will be OK but pkgd things must go with or throw away. There are people who stay here all year so may see if they want unused items.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip home Janie. Nice as it is to get away for the winter, it will be good to be home again and be with your family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How's your DIL doing CB? Hope she's feeling much better.


It has been quiet next door but I saw them out walking yesterday. The kids say DIL is doing good. I am sure if there was something negative I would hear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have fun your next few days before you go home Janie. Prayers for your safety on the way home. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some songs on my heart today.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I need help. I have to take gardening magazines away from hubby. We have this plastic swimming pool we bought when we had wooly bear our German Shepard he loved to splash in it. Well we have used it since then for the frogs. Fill it up puts some rocks in it and frogs have a nice home.
> 
> But now finds in garden magazine on New York roof tops said pools are use to plant gardens in. Poor frogs no home this year.


Will hubby start a rooftop garden in your home?  Frogs are good to have around the house, they eat mosquitoes.
But, personally, I find them repugnant. :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Before I forget CB I have a shark steamer for the floors. It is inexpensive and does a great job. Wouldn't trade it for more expensive one at all.


I also have a Shark floor steamer. I does a wonderful job, but being anal, as I am, I like to do my floors on my knees once in a while to get to the corners that the steamer sometimes doesn't.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> These all floors are 37 years old. They may fall apart when I take the dirt out of them.


  :-D Some people say that about the drapes hanging in their house for the last 20 years!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also can not see where Chrisitians would deny one who believes in Christ. Putting a whole group of people as lairs.
> With out finding out their beliefs.
> KPG you have put up a good verse. That scares me . They think our beliefs are just fairy tales. Well when the Angles of God and then Jesus shows up. Wonder what they will believe in then.


Then their eyes will be opened!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Suppose to be in 70's today but cloudy.
> 
> Jokim hope this weather comes your way. But not as warm, as snow will melt to fast.
> 
> CB hope your green house is not to badly damage.


Weather is in the 40's, slow warming and only the creek behind my inlaws is still at flood stage. Wouldn't you know it! :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Janie checking in as this thread does not show up in my emails so I must look it up then it started on page 1 go figure!
> 
> We are winding things up to head home as the weather isn't too bad at home! I'm trying to use the food as cannot take with us as only have a small ice chest! People say canned goods will be OK but pkgd things must go with or throw away. There are people who stay here all year so may see if they want unused items.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your last few days in Florida, Janie. Use up as much of the food as you can, and give the rest away to locals. Have a safe trip back. We'll chat when you come back north.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know why they do that, birds I mean. Some one told me they see their reflection and attack . They seem to think it is another bird in their territory.
> 
> Some have said you are suppose to put something up in window so they do not see their reflection. I was thinking of having my husband stand in window. Especial when he is annoying me.


You are funny, Yarnie. Thank you for cheering up my day.
Yes, I've heard the same about birds flying into windows.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It's easy for some people to sit safely in their homes and second guess how cops do their jobs. One of our nephews is a cop - he has a wife and 2 kids that need him to come home every day. There are some bad and dishonest cops just like people anywhere, but they are exceptions and not the rule. Where would society be without them?


There are also many police officers that have never unholstered their guns, except for mandatory target practice, for their entire careers. The good officers totally outnumber the bad ones.

The people that sit at home and criticize the cops are no more knowledgeable than a Monday Morning quarterback. In most cases just blabbing before the facts are known, then disregarding those facts in favor of their own imaginations.

Your nephew has a tough job to do. I hope he stays safe.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim. Tears in my eyes...


LL, you will find your way. Just keep an open mind and things will happen for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah yesterday got replacement parts for my Keurig mini coffee maker. Replace my big one for the mini. Then they told on news of problems that mini's were having and could spray hot water on you. So I called the company as told and ask to have replacement parts three months and parts have arrive. Now next problem dear hubby wants to do it. This is a man that over thinks everything. So a job that should take maybe ten mins. becomes an 5 hour project. You would not believe how long he can make a project last.


You have me laughing Yarnie. Why did you get rid of your reg-sized Keurig? I have one that I love.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what they are doing. Trying to make police force the enemy. I have heard a lib say in the last few days it is crazy that the Right stand on the side of the police. The most asinine statement I have ever heard. Of course we are on the side of the law. So much stupidity coming from the left. You wonder if there is anything in their head but air ? No brains for sure.


Nah!!! Air is a precious thing to waste in such a manner.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> At least he fired her and wouldn't give her a reference. What's up with all the people who let her slide since then? How did the Clintons get that much power and influence to get away with their actions?


Probably because they collect information on everyone they ever dealt with.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah yesterday got replacement parts for my Keurig mini coffee maker. Replace my big one for the mini. Then they told on news of problems that mini's were having and could spray hot water on you. So I called the company as told and ask to have replacement parts three months and parts have arrive. Now next problem dear hubby wants to do it. This is a man that over thinks everything. So a job that should take maybe ten mins. becomes an 5 hour project. You would not believe how long he can make a project last.


If his mind is kept busy on the coffee machine, he won't be bothering about the ink for the printer. :XD: :XD: :wink: :wink:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> He sounds like my Dad; everything has to be just so. Mom would get frustrated, but had to admit that he always did a great job!
> 
> Do you like the Keurig? Youngest brother and SIL have one and love it but say the pods are very expensive. I just boil water and pour it through a drip filter. DH doesn't drink coffee.


There are pods that you can buy that will work with any of those machines. It allows you to use your own coffee, instead of buying the ones available. Your way is much cheaper. I use a Mr. Coffee that is still going strong. I use a French Press in the camper.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know why they do that, birds I mean. Some one told me they see their reflection and attack . They seem to think it is another bird in their territory.
> 
> Some have said you are suppose to put something up in window so they do not see their reflection. I was thinking of having my husband stand in window. Especial when he is annoying me.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yarnie, you are too funny.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There are pods that you can buy that will work with any of those machines. It allows you to use your own coffee, instead of buying the ones available. Your way is much cheaper. I use a Mr. Coffee that is still going strong. I use a French Press in the camper.


I have one of the tillable pods, but I hate cleaning out the grounds. I buy my filled pods from SAMs - much cheaper. I also use them more than once. Each time, you can turn it and that pokes a new hole in it to make the coffee stronger. Otherwise, running water through multiple times makes the coffee weaker and weaker. I get 3-4 cups out of 1 pod.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Janie checking in as this thread does not show up in my emails so I must look it up then it started on page 1 go figure!
> 
> We are winding things up to head home as the weather isn't too bad at home! I'm trying to use the food as cannot take with us as only have a small ice chest! People say canned goods will be OK but pkgd things must go with or throw away. There are people who stay here all year so may see if they want unused items.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a good overall move your you and Mr. Janeway to get this place in FLA. You sound more relaxed and happy. Drive carefully on your return.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Say it ain't so.... Valerie Jarrett,BII ( born in Iran ) Is the one that leaked the story about Hill and her private e-mail account to the press. The reason so far is because <0 can't stand the Clintons. So <0 sends a girl to beat up on them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It sounds like a good overall move your you and Mr. Janeway to get this place in FLA. You sound more relaxed and happy. Drive carefully on your return.


Jane will be happy when she gets back to Indiana. It is beautiful today and 73 degrees.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

ALERT: 1st Shariah Law College Started Inside America Located in THIS State
Mar 15, 2015 by Eliyokim Cohen in DIASPORA

It finally happened. The first Shariah law college has been launched in the United States. The founders have a history of pushing Islamic tyranny in America as well as literal violence against the Jews.
muslims_whitehouse
The Western Association of Schools and Colleges, one of the six main accrediting agencies for higher education in the U.S., has granted initial accreditation to Zaytuna College in Berkeley, California. This college offers a Bachelor of Arts program in Islamic Law and Theology.
The president of Zaytuna College, Hamza Yusuf, recently signed a highly praised letter that advocates Shariah law  including its punishments. (H/T Breitbart)
Yusuf was named the most influential Muslim in America by a prominent Muslim website.
According to the Clarion Project, a website that documents Islamic Extremism, an example of Shariah punishment would be the death penalty for any apostate  a Muslim that leaves the faith.
The letter signed by Yusuf does not condemn the death penalty, but instead redefines who would be considered an apostate.
According to the Clarion Project, point 7 of this letter condemns the killing of journalists, unless they are liars or spies. This letter is condemning any journalist who would speak out against Islam, because they would be labeled as spies or propagandists.
This letter also calls for the formation of a caliphate (a Muslim government founded on Shariah law) as an obligation of the worldwide Muslim community. There has been no caliphate since 1924.
The Clarion Project notes that most Muslim scholars believe that Israel must be destroyed if they are to establish a caliphate. By definition, this Muslim religious government would be expansionist.
Yusuf isnt the only one who signed this letter. Among the other signers is Sheikh Abdullah Bin Bayyah, who called for Muslims in Iraq to attack our soldiers.
One of the co-founders of Zaytuna College, Hatem Bazian, stated at the 1999 Muslim Alliance Conference, In the Hadith, the Day of Judgment will never happen until you fight the Jews. They are on the west side of the river, which is the Jordan River, and youre on the east side until the trees and stones will say, oh Muslim, there is a Jew hiding behind me. Come and kill him! And thats in the Hadith about this, this is a future battle before the Day of Judgment.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/01/19/raw-footage-fox-news-video-shows-muslims-training-for-guerrilla-warfare-in-new-york/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/01/19/raw-footage-fox-news-video-shows-muslims-training-for-guerrilla-warfare-in-new-york/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Say it ain't so.... Valerie Jarrett,BII ( born in Iran ) Is the one that leaked the story about Hill and her private e-mail account to the press. The reason so far is because <0 can't stand the Clintons. So <0 sends a girl to beat up on them.


Yes, she learned well from DH!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane will be happy when she gets back to Indiana. It is beautiful today and 73 degrees.


Saw this temp on the news so that is great as it will be garden time soon. DH must have knee surgery sometime in April as Dr said to call when we return. DH had a nose bleed last night while at the table scared us both as I told him he cannot become sick -- I need him! He seems OK today but I packed it last night just in case it started again during the night. We didn't go to bed early last night to see if it started again. We are about 10 minutes from a fairly hospital but less than 1/2 mile from an ambulance.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/01/19/raw-footage-fox-news-video-shows-muslims-training-for-guerrilla-warfare-in-new-york/


Country, what do we expect from the nut in the WH to allow this to happen in our Christian country. He is a Muslim!!! :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf: :mrgreen: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Say it ain't so.... Valerie Jarrett,BII ( born in Iran ) Is the one that leaked the story about Hill and her private e-mail account to the press. The reason so far is because <0 can't stand the Clintons. So <0 sends a girl to beat up on them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The birds see their refection in the window and think it is another bird.
> 
> It could be 68' here today. I will enjoy today before it gets colder the rest of the week. I did need to turn on the air in the car yesterday afternoon. It was warm, sunny, but a cold wind.


Cardinals fly into our windows. Had 1 that flew into a little mirror we had on our porch..flew so hard his little beak bled.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Say it ain't so.... Valerie Jarrett,BII ( born in Iran ) Is the one that leaked the story about Hill and her private e-mail account to the press. The reason so far is because <0 can't stand the Clintons. So <0 sends a girl to beat up on them.


Funny picture, Gali. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Saw this temp on the news so that is great as it will be garden time soon. DH must have knee surgery sometime in April as Dr said to call when we return. DH had a nose bleed last night while at the table scared us both as I told him he cannot become sick -- I need him! He seems OK today but I packed it last night just in case it started again during the night. We didn't go to bed early last night to see if it started again. We are about 10 minutes from a fairly hospital but less than 1/2 mile from an ambulance.


Sorry about your DH's nose bleeds, Janie. Do you know what the cause of his is? My DH used to get nosebleeds, out of the blue, anywhere. Saw the Dr. and was told it was polyps. Had them operated on, taken out and no nosebleeds since.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Cardinals fly into our windows. Had 1 that flew into a little mirror we had on our porch..flew so hard his little beak bled.


We had a couple fly into my car's side view mirror! Shocking!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to catch up later busy day. Then had to go and get bigger crock pot. Why because tomorrow is St. Pattys day. Corn beef brisket and cabbage day. Wanted to do in crock pot. Crock pot to small. Plus forgot to get things like carrots and baby potatoes. So at 5:30 off to stores. Got the carrots and potatoes. Nice new crock Pot. Why because I let my husband last year buy a new one but it is only a four quart. Now I have been half ing recipes for too long. So I got a 7 quart. Now I am happy. Plus had to buy new paper shredder as the one had decided in middle of shredding to die. Also this morning toaster decide to not do a pop up, and died. So money flew out the wallet today and all is replaced. The economy went up today with my buying replacements. 
Got all the veg's cut peeled and in large bowl. Have to get up by 6 to get all in crock pot to cook for eight hours then
yum it is dinner time. Mouth watering just thinking about it. Doesn't take much to make me happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Back later dishes ect to do after taking my day off to run around and collect replacements.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been quiet next door but I saw them out walking yesterday. The kids say DIL is doing good. I am sure if there was something negative I would hear.


That's good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Say it ain't so.... Valerie Jarrett,BII ( born in Iran ) Is the one that leaked the story about Hill and her private e-mail account to the press. The reason so far is because <0 can't stand the Clintons. So <0 sends a girl to beat up on them.


 :lol: Great play on words Gali!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. &#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone. ♥


Oh Jokim miss you again but hope you have a good sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some songs on my heart today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The best part of being a frog ...


They sure have a lot to eat. Would love to be able to do that eat what bugs me. But then knowing that and what a bitter taste they would put out prefer someone else eat them. :shock: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I also have a Shark floor steamer. I does a wonderful job, but being anal, as I am, I like to do my floors on my knees once in a while to get to the corners that the steamer sometimes doesn't.


your not anal at all. That is the only thing I do not like about my steamer that it can't get into the corners.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You have me laughing Yarnie. Why did you get rid of your reg-sized Keurig? I have one that I love.


It was bought for my DIL for Christmas a couple of years ago. But her mother had already bought her one. So I kept it for myself. But do not have a lot of counter space. So when saw the mini knew it would be better. Then they had a recall about parts. WCK the new ones do not have a problem.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Say it ain't so.... Valerie Jarrett,BII ( born in Iran ) Is the one that leaked the story about Hill and her private e-mail account to the press. The reason so far is because <0 can't stand the Clintons. So <0 sends a girl to beat up on them.


Oh between WCK,Jayne and you with all the pixies I can't stop laughing. You three come up with so many good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ALERT: 1st Shariah Law College Started Inside America Located in THIS State
> Mar 15, 2015 by Eliyokim Cohen in DIASPORA
> 
> It finally happened. The first Shariah law college has been launched in the United States. The founders have a history of pushing Islamic tyranny in America as well as literal violence against the Jews.
> ...


Well imagine that well we all knew that would happen sooner then later.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Saw this temp on the news so that is great as it will be garden time soon. DH must have knee surgery sometime in April as Dr said to call when we return. DH had a nose bleed last night while at the table scared us both as I told him he cannot become sick -- I need him! He seems OK today but I packed it last night just in case it started again during the night. We didn't go to bed early last night to see if it started again. We are about 10 minutes from a fairly hospital but less than 1/2 mile from an ambulance.


Oh Jayne hope it is does not happen again. Praying for him and you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Finial caught up. 

Worried about Bon has anyone heard from her????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ALERT: 1st Shariah Law College Started Inside America Located in THIS State
> Mar 15, 2015 by Eliyokim Cohen in DIASPORA
> 
> It finally happened. The first Shariah law college has been launched in the United States. The founders have a history of pushing Islamic tyranny in America as well as literal violence against the Jews.
> ...


This is was the Accrediting Commission has as it's objective - it's pretty hard to see where Sharia Law and other incompatible parts of Islamic law meets this objective. How could this program get official support?

.....
The Accrediting Commission for Schools, Western Association of Schools and Colleges (ACS WASC) believes that the goal of any school should be to provide for successful student learning. Programs encompassing both the cognitive and affective components of learning should foster human growth and development and enable students to become responsible, productive members of the school community and of society.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Saw this temp on the news so that is great as it will be garden time soon. DH must have knee surgery sometime in April as Dr said to call when we return. DH had a nose bleed last night while at the table scared us both as I told him he cannot become sick -- I need him! He seems OK today but I packed it last night just in case it started again during the night. We didn't go to bed early last night to see if it started again. We are about 10 minutes from a fairly hospital but less than 1/2 mile from an ambulance.


Hope DH continues to be ok Janie; you don't need more to worry about and he is worried about you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to catch up later busy day. Then had to go and get bigger crock pot. Why because tomorrow is St. Pattys day. Corn beef brisket and cabbage day. Wanted to do in crock pot. Crock pot to small. Plus forgot to get things like carrots and baby potatoes. So at 5:30 off to stores. Got the carrots and potatoes. Nice new crock Pot. Why because I let my husband last year buy a new one but it is only a four quart. Now I have been half ing recipes for too long. So I got a 7 quart. Now I am happy. Plus had to buy new paper shredder as the one had decided in middle of shredding to die. Also this morning toaster decide to not do a pop up, and died. So money flew out the wallet today and all is replaced. The economy went up today with my buying replacements.
> Got all the veg's cut peeled and in large bowl. Have to get up by 6 to get all in crock pot to cook for eight hours then
> yum it is dinner time. Mouth watering just thinking about it. Doesn't take much to make me happy.


Sounds like a yummy meal Yarnie. I love corned beef and cabbage. Now that all of your important gadgets have been replaced you're set for a long time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They sure have a lot to eat. Would love to be able to do that eat what bugs me. But then knowing that and what a bitter taste they would put out prefer someone else eat them. :shock: :XD:


Have to agree with you there Yarnie; somethings are just too bitter, even for frogs :evil:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :-D Some people say that about the drapes hanging in their house for the last 20 years!  :thumbup:


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was bought for my DIL for Christmas a couple of years ago. But her mother had already bought her one. So I kept it for myself. But do not have a lot of counter space. So when saw the mini knew it would be better. Then they had a recall about parts. WCK the new ones do not have a problem.


We've been helping the local economy here too Yarnie - new stove, new mattress, maybe new laptop next week, but I'll take a look at the mini's. Does it do cappuccino? I don't go for latte's, but do like a nice cappuccino once in a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a yummy meal Yarnie. I love corned beef and cabbage. Now that all of your important gadgets have been replaced you're set for a long time.


I only wish. Need a new washer, and as said before oven not holding temps. Have to turn it higher just to get to temp I need. We really do need a new mattress and box spring too. It is out with the old in with the new this year I guess. But for all the little things to go in a few days drives me crazy.
Life goes on and so will those things that will fall apart. I feel I am becoming to dependent on things to make life easier. My get up and go has gotten up and left, with my wallet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial caught up.
> 
> Worried about Bon has anyone heard from her????


I've been thinking about her too. Hope everything is ok with DH.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've been helping the local economy here too Yarnie - new stove, new mattress, maybe new laptop next week, but I'll take a look at the mini's. Does it do cappuccino? I don't go for latte's, but do like a nice cappuccino once in a while.


Never look to see if you could so I can not tell you. Will have to have a look at instructions and get back to you. I love that I can use the pod to make tea. Son brought me black and green tea back from China. So I can brew that with it. Black tea is really strong, green is really nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Never look to see if you could so I can not tell you. Will have to have a look at instructions and get back to you. I love that I can use the pod to make tea. Son brought me black and green tea back from China. So I can brew that with it. Black tea is really strong, green is really nice.


DH doesn't drink coffee, but he likes tea so that would be good for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I only wish. Need a new washer, and as said before oven not holding temps. Have to turn it higher just to get to temp I need. We really do need a new mattress and box spring too. It is out with the old in with the new this year I guess. But for all the little things to go in a few days drives me crazy.
> Life goes on and so will those things that will fall apart. I feel I am becoming to dependent on things to make life easier. My get up and go has gotten up and left, with my wallet.


I'm a little worried that the other big appliances will give out soon too. They were about 6 years old when we bought the house and we've been here 15 years so they are all over 20 years. I'm hoping the oven's death wasn't the start of the whole lot going.

I want to get a digital photo frame to take to my parents next month. I can load up their old pics that I've scanned so they can still look at them. I know they would love to look at the pics sometimes and neither of them are the least bit interested in having or using a computer so this would be the next best thing.

Has anyone ever used one and if so, is there one they like best?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to catch up later busy day. Then had to go and get bigger crock pot. Why because tomorrow is St. Pattys day. Corn beef brisket and cabbage day. Wanted to do in crock pot. Crock pot to small. Plus forgot to get things like carrots and baby potatoes. So at 5:30 off to stores. Got the carrots and potatoes. Nice new crock Pot. Why because I let my husband last year buy a new one but it is only a four quart. Now I have been half ing recipes for too long. So I got a 7 quart. Now I am happy. Plus had to buy new paper shredder as the one had decided in middle of shredding to die. Also this morning toaster decide to not do a pop up, and died. So money flew out the wallet today and all is replaced. The economy went up today with my buying replacements.
> Got all the veg's cut peeled and in large bowl. Have to get up by 6 to get all in crock pot to cook for eight hours then
> yum it is dinner time. Mouth watering just thinking about it. Doesn't take much to make me happy.


I haven't had corned beef and cabbage in years. I don't think I have even seen it in the stores either. It sounds so good and will taste good cooking in the new crock pot. Are you having company?
That is your 3 things to breakcount the crock pot as the first. I need to buy a timer for my antique dryer. It is like breaking into a safe. The dial spins around until it finally catches to come on. Driving me nuts. It is like playing Dialing for Dollars. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Finial caught up.
> 
> Worried about Bon has anyone heard from her????


No I pm'd her but she hasn't written me back. I am worried too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm a little worried that the other big appliances will give out soon too. They were about 6 years old when we bought the house and we've been here 15 years so they are all over 20 years. I'm hoping the oven's death wasn't the start of the whole lot going.
> 
> I want to get a digital photo frame to take to my parents next month. I can load up their old pics that I've scanned so they can still look at them. I know they would love to look at the pics sometimes and neither of them are the least bit interested in having or using a computer so this would be the next best thing.
> 
> Has anyone ever used one and if so, is there one they like best?


A person i knew bought one do not know the name, but had to have it for pictures of her new grandson. I thought it was really nice. Think your parents will love it. It is such a nice thought , they will be able to see them all. You are a good person and a loving daughter to do that for them. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't had corned beef and cabbage in years. I don't think I have even seen it in the stores either. It sounds so good and will taste good cooking in the new crock pot. Are you having company?
> That is your 3 things to breakcount the crock pot as the first. I need to buy a timer for my antique dryer. It is like breaking into a safe. The dial spins around until it finally catches to come on. Driving me nuts. It is like playing Dialing for Dollars. :lol:


Does it turn off ok or do you have to watch that it doesn't overheat?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How are you today CB? I was thinking of you and your pooch and what a hard time you were having


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't had corned beef and cabbage in years. I don't think I have even seen it in the stores either. It sounds so good and will taste good cooking in the new crock pot. Are you having company?
> That is your 3 things to breakcount the crock pot as the first. I need to buy a timer for my antique dryer. It is like breaking into a safe. The dial spins around until it finally catches to come on. Driving me nuts. It is like playing Dialing for Dollars. :lol:


no no company just us two. Bought a small one just enough for meal then may make corn beef hash with left overs. 
Well if it is dialing for dollars maybe you can hit the jack pot .Sorry just had to say it.  ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does it turn off ok or do you have to watch that it doesn't overheat?


No I have to watch it. If it gets over heated it will cut itself off. Good thing about it. It is a 42 yo Maytag. I hate to get rid of it. My son can fix it for me. It mainly blows air and doesn't dry the clothes. That is what makes me mad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh it is going to be a long night.

Love of my life bought a new wheel barrow today, yes that was an add on. He has decided to put it together tonight. Wheels and handles. This will not go well he is tired and he as told loves to prolong projects.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I have to watch it. If it gets over heated it will cut itself off. Good thing about it. It is a 42 yo Maytag. I hate to get rid of it. My son can fix it for me. It mainly blows air and doesn't dry the clothes. That is what makes me mad.


Hey I know some ladies that blow hot air, would that help you with clothes. Know your upset just want to tease you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> A person i knew bought one do not know the name, but had to have it for pictures of her new grandson. I thought it was really nice. Think your parents will love it. It is such a nice thought , they will be able to see them all. You are a good person and a loving daughter to do that for them. :thumbup:


They probably could have stored the albums under the bed or in the storage closet but it would have been hard for them to get them out. And I said I would scan them and give copies to my brothers. I think they won't have a problem using the frame and if I can set it up with folders they can decide what they want to look at. They were the best parents Yarnie, so I want to do whatever I can to help them out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no no company just us two. Bought a small one just enough for meal then may make corn beef hash with left overs.
> Well if it is dialing for dollars maybe you can hit the jack pot .Sorry just had to say it.  ;-)


 :lol: :thumbup: and we know she would share with us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How are you today CB? I was thinking of you and your pooch and what a hard time you were having


I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night. 
On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh it is going to be a long night.
> 
> Love of my life bought a new wheel barrow today, yes that was an add on. He has decided to put it together tonight. Wheels and handles. This will not go well he is tired and he as told loves to prolong projects.


Did he put it together in the house? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no no company just us two. Bought a small one just enough for meal then may make corn beef hash with left overs.
> Well if it is dialing for dollars maybe you can hit the jack pot .Sorry just had to say it.  ;-)


Good idea to make enough for reruns. 
Silly you I knew you would say that. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I know some ladies that blow hot air, would that help you with clothes. Know your upset just want to tease you.


Where are the hot air when you need them? You made me laugh. I am ok. Just a yucky normal day here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did he put it together in the house? :shock: :lol:


What do you mean did he he is doing it right now at 11:30 this means he will pull an all nighter. I know that means he will be yelling about 1:00 at it.

There will be no peace until I say about 4 or 5 in the morning. Then he will sleep the day away,until supper. He is such a crazy hubby. Have to love him. He is so happy when he gets a new toy, not so happy when he has to put it together as it becomes a project. Hasn't done the keurig. But I maybe able to sneak that one in and do it myself. Lot less problems that way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night.
> On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


I know how much that hurts to lose Mitch, especially since your family lost Buster not long ago. When the time is right, you or your son will give a good home to another pet. Glad for the good news about Lucy and your neighbour's dogs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What do you mean did he he is doing it right now at 11:30 this means he will pull an all nighter. I know that means he will be yelling about 1:00 at it.
> 
> There will be no peace until I say about 4 or 5 in the morning. Then he will sleep the day away,until supper. He is such a crazy hubby. Have to love him. He is so happy when he gets a new toy, not so happy when he has to put it together as it becomes a project. Hasn't done the keurig. But I maybe able to sneak that one in and do it myself. Lot less problems that way.


Sounds like a long, long night. If this one doesn't have too many parts, maybe he will be done earlier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They probably could have stored the albums under the bed or in the storage closet but it would have been hard for them to get them out. And I said I would scan them and give copies to my brothers. I think they won't have a problem using the frame and if I can set it up with folders they can decide what they want to look at. They were the best parents Yarnie, so I want to do whatever I can to help them out.


That is a good idea to put all of your photos so they can see them. I have boxes of pics in my closets. It would be alot of work but worth the effort. You are a good daughter to them . They raised a great daughter so your parents have to be nice.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

dp


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What do you mean did he he is doing it right now at 11:30 this means he will pull an all nighter. I know that means he will be yelling about 1:00 at it.
> 
> There will be no peace until I say about 4 or 5 in the morning. Then he will sleep the day away,until supper. He is such a crazy hubby. Have to love him. He is so happy when he gets a new toy, not so happy when he has to put it together as it becomes a project. Hasn't done the keurig. But I maybe able to sneak that one in and do it myself. Lot less problems that way.


 I know what you mean. Men can make a big production out of things. I try to put together whatever I can to avoid the drama. :roll: I like new toys too.  :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I spoke to soon, he gave up for the night. Yeah peace.
I like new toys too, but I know when to stop trying to do it. 

Like today trying to copy picture for him from garden magazine. Well after four times trying to get it on and print it off. Oh how I wish Bon had been there she could have cuss for me. I did the only thing I could do. Went off in a huff, spent the rest of time in a huff then came back and finial got it to print. But I am not like my love of my life not one bit.
:roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I spoke to soon, he gave up for the night. Yeah peace.
> I like new toys too, but I know when to stop trying to do it.
> 
> Like today trying to copy picture for him from garden magazine. Well after four times trying to get it on and print it off. Oh how I wish Bon had been there she could have cuss for me. I did the only thing I could do. Went off in a huff, spent the rest of time in a huff then came back and finial got it to print. But I am not like my love of my life not one bit.
> :roll:


Sometimes it is better to leave the room. 
:-o Bon could have told him off good . I'll say pttooey for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sometimes it is better to leave the room.
> :-o Bon could have told him off good . I'll say pttooey for her.


Good one but your pttooey is not like bons she can really get her pttooeys going. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well the clock on the wall says it is time to day good night to you two. God Bless you both, and God put his arms around you CB and comfort you with the lost of your dear Mitch.

God Bless you to WCK for the love you show your parents.

We three are blessed tonight. 

Nite now God watch over you see you tomorrow if it is Gods will. and will keep you both in my prayers. That nothing falls apart and has to be replace tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one but your pttooey is not like bons she can really get her pttooeys going. ;-) :thumbup:


I know she is the "BEST". Missing you Bonn you are the only one .We need you to help us out here with Yarnie's love of her life.  
WCK and Yarnie I love you and thanks for the sympathy with Mitchie Boy. I am going to say goodnight. I have been sleeping downstairs in my chair so I could help Mitch get up and down. I need some ZZZZ;s in my bed. XX ♥ His Mercies are new every morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night.
> On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


I am so sorry about Mitch. It's so hard to loose ones dog. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day Denim Country!*

We've already had our corned beef, cabbage and veggies meal. I love all the root veggies and couldn't wait! Today's lunch will be leftovers.

Everyone is Irish on St. Pat's Day. :mrgreen: (I am a wee bit.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been thinking about her too. Hope everything is ok with DH.


Me as well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I have to watch it. If it gets over heated it will cut itself off. Good thing about it. It is a 42 yo Maytag. I hate to get rid of it. My son can fix it for me. It mainly blows air and doesn't dry the clothes. That is what makes me mad.


My old dryer at the farm needed a new dryer coil about every year so was glad to get rid of it when we moved. Darned thing would quit drying when I had a lot of dirty clothes & it would rain for days!

There was lots of wind at the farm but where we live the houses blocks it so the clothes takes longer to dry. Clothes dry quickly here so when they aren't predicting pop-up showers, I hang out the clothes. I do one load daily so there isn't a lot of dirty things plus the washer is only hooked up to "cold" water. It has saved on the electric bill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night.
> On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


Sorry to hear you lost Mitch, CB. Thinking of you, I know it is sad but you'll have to remember all the joy he gave you and your family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, country, I'm so sorry about your fur baby as we dearly love our animals. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> My old dryer at the farm needed a new dryer coil about every year so was glad to get rid of it when we moved. Darned thing would quit drying when I had a lot of dirty clothes & it would rain for days!
> 
> There was lots of wind at the farm but where we live the houses blocks it so the clothes takes longer to dry. Clothes dry quickly here so when they aren't predicting pop-up showers, I hang out the clothes. I do one load daily so there isn't a lot of dirty things plus the washer is only hooked up to "cold" water. It has saved on the electric bill.


love the clock ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I made Sugar Cookies cut into Shamrocks last night for DH to take to work today.

I didn't want to sugar or frost the cookies, so I got all the ingredients out and the green food coloring to make them green.

I mixed everything, floured the worktop, rolled out the dough and cut two cookies and placed on the cookie baking sheet before I realized I forgot to add the food coloring!:shock: 

So I picked up the two shamrocks, added lots of coloring and remixed and rerolled the dough. Success! 

Except my hands which I used to knead in the coloring are now green! 

Might as well have a Green Beer 'cause I gave all the cookies away!

I'm such a mess ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made Sugar Cookies cut into Shamrocks last night for DH to take to work today.
> 
> I didn't want to sugar or frost the cookies, so I got all the ingredients out and the green food coloring to make them green.
> 
> ...


I bet they're delicious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't had corned beef and cabbage in years. I don't think I have even seen it in the stores either. It sounds so good and will taste good cooking in the new crock pot. Are you having company?
> That is your 3 things to breakcount the crock pot as the first. I need to buy a timer for my antique dryer. It is like breaking into a safe. The dial spins around until it finally catches to come on. Driving me nuts. It is like playing Dialing for Dollars. :lol:


I've been eating corned beef and cabbage on and off, for the past week and a half. Today is the last day I'm making it. Tomorrow the hash! CB, the stores around here, esp. Aldi's, have had cb on sale for the last 2 weeks. Love it, esp. the cabbage.
My appliances are all about 15 yrs old. Have my fingers crossed that none break down anytime soon. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I have to watch it. If it gets over heated it will cut itself off. Good thing about it. It is a 42 yo Maytag. I hate to get rid of it. My son can fix it for me. It mainly blows air and doesn't dry the clothes. That is what makes me mad.


Does it need a thermostat, perhaps?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night.
> On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


Hugs to you, CB, for Mitch.XXXX♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Would like to wish everyone a 
HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Will be gone for a few hours, and wanted to get the wish in before leaving. &#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Did anyone see the mountain slide near the Charleston, WV airport? That's usually a west coast phenomenon. One doesn't often think of such things happening in the east, but when the soil is saturated with the amount of rain they've had, it is a real possibility. Hope WendyBee is ok.


 Hiya Jokim. We don`t live too far from the Chuck Yeager airport in Charleston, WV. There`s a lot of flooding going on...there`s a torrent of water coming down from the woods onto our property. Our driveway is a quagmire,,,there`s no other word for it. And we`re getting more rain today too. Wish we could filter it and send it to California where they need it desperately.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry I haven`t been around much lately...have been caught up in knitting projects, and time isn`t in my side.

Gifty...thanks so much for the package....liked the cookies, but no one else did. Also thanks for the kitchen pourer. Its a perfect gadget for when I filter my cooking oil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am so sorry about Mitch. It's so hard to loose ones dog. Hugs to you and your family.


Thanks LL. How are your dogs doing in move?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy...my sincere condolences on the loss of your beautiful Mitch. Such a brave and selfless act of humanity what you did for your beloved pet. 
He will be around you still - I promise you that. I sometimes feel my Patch around me,I have even heard him woof a few times since he passed in 2011.
I know it`s a small consolation that Mitch is free of pain in his back, and that he`s happy, and knew how much he was loved. 
But as time will pass, the pain in your heart will lesson, and in its place will be filled with a scar that no one else will ever fill, and filled with wonderful memories. And that`s a good thing because Mitch will be with you forever. And when the day comes, you will be reunited with all your loved ones...including Mitch.
God Speed Mitch &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Does it need a thermostat, perhaps?


I think I am going to order the thermostat and the timer so he can put it all on .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

My love and prayers to Bibi today.
I was reading earlier that Arabs are being bused in by droves to vote in this election to try and oust Bibi. Apparently, US tax dollars paid for that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy...my sincere condolences on the loss of your beautiful Mitch. Such a brave and selfless act of humanity what you did for your beloved pet.
> He will be around you still - I promise you that. I sometimes feel my Patch around me,I have even heard him woof a few times since he passed in 2011.
> I know it`s a small consolation that Mitch is free of pain in his back, and that he`s happy, and knew how much he was loved.
> But as time will pass, the pain in your heart will lesson, and in its place will be filled with a scar that no one else will ever fill, and filled with wonderful memories. And that`s a good thing because Mitch will be with you forever. And when the day comes, you will be reunited with all your loved ones...including Mitch.
> God Speed Mitch ♥♥


I know WeBee both of DH and I have heard his little toenails on the floor. Thanks for the comforting words from everyone. I know you all understand what it is like to lose a friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to Bibi today.
> I was reading earlier that Arabs are being bused in by droves to vote in this election to try and oust Bibi. Apparently, US tax dollars paid for that.


God is in control of His Chosen. Evil has to bow to the Creator. Woe to the one in charge of the busing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry I haven`t been around much lately...have been caught up in knitting projects, and time isn`t in my side.
> 
> Gifty...thanks so much for the package....liked the cookies, but no one else did. Also thanks for the kitchen pourer. Its a perfect gadget for when I filter my cooking oil.


Really? Carmel Apple are one of my favs. All the more for you! You're welcome, lots of uses for the pourer. Glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to Bibi today.
> I was reading earlier that Arabs are being bused in by droves to vote in this election to try and oust Bibi. Apparently, US tax dollars paid for that.


yeah, like $350,000 of our tax dollars. One Voice applied for a new identity in January I hear.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Jokim. We don`t live too far from the Chuck Yeager airport in Charleston, WV. There`s a lot of flooding going on...there`s a torrent of water coming down from the woods onto our property. Our driveway is a quagmire,,,there`s no other word for it. And we`re getting more rain today too. Wish we could filter it and send it to California where they need it desperately.


Oh my, WendyBee. Hope you're ok with the driveway in such a shape. Boy, one either gets too much water, or not enough. Yes, wish we could send some to the parched southwest. Let's hope they get some water their way, also.
How have you been, WendyBee? Knitting much? :-D ;-) We've been thinking and worrying about you, friend.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Saw this temp on the news so that is great as it will be garden time soon. DH must have knee surgery sometime in April as Dr said to call when we return. DH had a nose bleed last night while at the table scared us both as I told him he cannot become sick -- I need him! He seems OK today but I packed it last night just in case it started again during the night. We didn't go to bed early last night to see if it started again. We are about 10 minutes from a fairly hospital but less than 1/2 mile from an ambulance.


My niece gets nosebleeds from time to time. They are based on her allergies. She usually gets the nosebleed while she is all stuffed up. After that, she is able to clear her sinuses. She's good to go until the next irritant blocks her up. I hope it is nothing serious. Does he have a history of nosebleeds?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to Bibi today.
> I was reading earlier that Arabs are being bused in by droves to vote in this election to try and oust Bibi. Apparently, US tax dollars paid for that.


God's speed to Bibi! 
Are we meddling in the elections of another country????
No............., 'say it ain't so, Joe!' :roll: 
Where is Carter and his election/poll watchdog cadres when you need them. 
Oh, never mind. It's his own party that's doing the meddling! :evil:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night.
> On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


I'm sorry about the loss of your dog. At least it turned out well for Lucy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh my, WendyBee. Hope you're ok with the driveway in such a shape. Boy, one either gets too much water, or not enough. Yes, wish we could send some to the parched southwest. Let's hope they get some water their way, also.
> How have you been, WendyBee? Knitting much? :-D ;-) We've been thinking and worrying about you, friend.


Thanks so much for thinking of me. I`ve been doing some more knitting on baby afghans, an afghan for our nieces that has to be finished by June. And yesterday I did more work on the afghan I`m making for the WV State Fair. It has to be finished by the end of July at the latest.
And the more I knit that afghan, the heavier it gets. My left arm is aching today from the weight of it. I can`t wait til its finished. I spread the weight around on my coffee table or my desk in my living room while I knit it. 
This afghan is the biggest I`ve ever done....even bigger than the afghan I made for Bill last Christmas. And I started this afghan in January 2014, so it`s also the longest time I`ve ever spent knitting an afghan. Each row takes an average of 40 minutes...even longer if there is more detail in that particular row. But I do enjoy knitting it as it takes all my concentration, but doubt if I`ll ever make another one like it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The polls close 5pm EST here, and 10pm in Israel. I`m praying so hard for Bibi. There is so much evil in the world, and Israel would be so much worse off without Bibi at the helm &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My love and prayers to Bibi today.
> I was reading earlier that Arabs are being bused in by droves to vote in this election to try and oust Bibi. Apparently, US tax dollars paid for that.


That is not surprising. They interviewed one of the people in charge of BiBi's opponent's campaign on the news yesterday. It turns out that he was a major player in Obama's campaign in both elections. Sounds like that ran a similar campaign. Good luck to Bibi.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much for thinking of me. I`ve been doing some more knitting on baby afghans, an afghan for our nieces that has to be finished by June. And yesterday I did more work on the afghan I`m making for the WV State Fair. It has to be finished by the end of July at the latest.
> And the more I knit that afghan, the heavier it gets. My left arm is aching today from the weight of it. I can`t wait til its finished. I spread the weight around on my coffee table or my desk in my living room while I knit it.
> This afghan is the biggest I`ve ever done....even bigger than the afghan I made for Bill last Christmas. And I started this afghan in January 2014, so it`s also the longest time I`ve ever spent knitting an afghan. Each row takes an average of 40 minutes...even longer if there is more detail in that particular row. But I do enjoy knitting it as it takes all my concentration, but doubt if I`ll ever make another one like it.


The afghan you're making sounds huge. Is it for a certain sized bed? I know what you mean about weight. I once crochet granny square afghan, for a double bed. It weighs at least 10-13 pounds, mainly because it's almost solidly yarn.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The afghan you're making sounds huge. Is it for a certain sized bed? I know what you mean about weight. I once crochet granny square afghan, for a double bed. It weighs at least 10-13 pounds, mainly because it's almost solidly yarn.


Jokim...after I`ve got it back from the State Fair, I`m going to put it in storage, and then put it on me any hubbys bed next winter. If we have another winter like this one - we`ll need it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim...after I`ve got it back from the State Fair, I`m going to put it in storage, and then put it on me any hubbys bed next winter. If we have another winter like this one - we`ll need it.


Good idea, WendyBee. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day Denim Country!*
> 
> We've already had our corned beef, cabbage and veggies meal. I love all the root veggies and couldn't wait! Today's lunch will be leftovers.
> 
> Everyone is Irish on St. Pat's Day. :mrgreen: (I am a wee bit.)


DH and I had our corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes meal on Sunday. Tonight, we'll have Reuben sandwiches. I have another brisket in the oven now. I am thinking about fixing Colcannon too with the leftover cabbage, mashed potatoes, and shredded carrots from Sunday's meal. I use butter and sour cream to cream the potatoes. It's a traditional Irish side dish that we love. DH is half Polish and half Scots/Irish with a little Native American thrown in. The Polish part of him couldn't live without sour cream. He'd eat it on nearly anything.

I went to get my new glasses adjusted today and went to Bed Bath and Beyond. Since the weather turned warmer, it is time for shorts or capris. That means it's time to shave my legs. I admit that I don't do it often in the winter. So, I bought a Yes hair removal system. Since my retinal detachment, shaving or tweezing is a big chore, but I didn't want to pay for a No No Pro system.

Last night I cast on yarn for a short sleeved tunic. It is for next winter, dark green, and acrylic (80%)/wool (20%). I hope I don't go blind working on it. I need an Ott light some of you use for knitting dark yarn. I can do it if I sit in the sunlight, but not easily at night.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I had our corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes meal on Sunday. Tonight, we'll have Reuben sandwiches. I have another brisket in the oven now. I am thinking about fixing Colcannon too with the leftover cabbage, mashed potatoes, and shredded carrots from Sunday's meal. I use butter and sour cream to cream the potatoes. It's a traditional Irish side dish that we love. DH is half Polish and half Scots/Irish with a little Native American thrown in. The Polish part of him couldn't live without sour cream. He'd eat it on nearly anything.
> 
> I went to get my new glasses adjusted today and went to Bed Bath and Beyond. Since the weather turned warmer, it is time for shorts or capris. That means it's time to shave my legs. I admit that I don't do it often in the winter. So, I bought a Yes hair removal system. Since my retinal detachment, shaving or tweezing is a big chore, but I didn't want to pay for a No No Pro system.
> 
> Last night I cast on yarn for a short sleeved tunic. It is for next winter, dark green, and acrylic (80%)/wool (20%). I hope I don't go blind working on it. I need an Ott light some of you use for knitting dark yarn. I can do it if I sit in the sunlight, but not easily at night.


Sounds a gorgeous tunic you`re making Knitty. My future DIL bought me a head light for Christmas with adjustable straps on top, and a pivoting light with 3 levels of brightness. It`s perfect for seeing dark shades when I knit.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Keep praying everyone. There are still lines of people voting in Israel, and exit polls are saying Bibi is up 5 points so far. 
And the votes haven`t been counted for the military yet, and they tend to vote more conservatively.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know WeBee both of DH and I have heard his little toenails on the floor. Thanks for the comforting words from everyone. I know you all understand what it is like to lose a friend.


CB, I am so sorry about your Mitch. It is hard to lose a friend and pets are like babies to us even when they get old and infirm. But, you did the right thing for him. When it's my time to go, I'd rather just go to sleep. He's no longer in pain or confusion. He's at peace.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Keep praying everyone. There are still lines of people voting in Israel, and exit polls are saying Bibi is up 5 points so far.
> And the votes haven`t been counted for the military yet, and they tend to vote more conservatively.


Fox News speculated there will be a coalition government, Bibi and Herzog. That would be interesting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds a gorgeous tunic you`re making Knitty. My future DIL bought me a head light for Christmas with adjustable straps on top, and a pivoting light with 3 levels of brightness. It`s perfect for seeing dark shades when I knit.


I wear glasses. Could I do that?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I wear glasses. Could I do that?


Sure thing Knitty - I wear glasses. And I also wear wireless headphones on my head too. And they all fit. It looks strange...but it works.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. How are your dogs doing in move?


Wellllll.... They are so used to us just opening the door and letting them go into the woods. They could hunt and have fun. Now they are leashed. My husband takes them back in the woods here, but he has had troubles. If there are people or dogs - they pull and strain the leash. It's hard to hold both of them on a leash. One dog is about 85 lbs and the other close to 80 lbs. That's lot of dog to hold back.

Once, the male dog took a dive under someone's porch. Other times it is straining to visit with other dogs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> God's speed to Bibi!
> Are we meddling in the elections of another country????
> No............., 'say it ain't so, Joe!' :roll:
> Where is Carter and his election/poll watchdog cadres when you need them.
> Oh, never mind. It's his own party that's doing the meddling! :evil:


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good idea, WendyBee. :thumbup:


Oops I forgot to mention Jokim...me and hubby have a Queen sized canopy bed.
This evening hubby is taking the rails off the top of it, so we will have a four poster instead with lovely ornaments on each top. 
The metal rails hubby is taking off I`ll use outside for when I start planting the pole beans so the plants will have something to climb up. The seeds are very popular here in our town, and hubby managed to buy the last 4 packets of seeds.....two for us, and two for Bill next door. The pole beans he gave us last fall were so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines-2015/unreal-obama-admin-removes-iran-and-hezbollah-from-list-of-terrorism-threats

GET THE APP -- Save time. Stay informed.
RedFlagNews.com

⚑Alerts/
MashUp/
Gossip/
Features/
Support/
Search

UNREAL: Obama Admin Removes Iran And Hezbollah From List Of Terrorism Threats

Originally curated by WEASEL ZIPPERS

Via Times of Israel:

An annual report delivered recently to the US Senate by James Clapper, the director of National Intelligence, removed Iran and Hezbollah from its list of terrorism threats, after years in which they featured in similar reports.

The unclassified version of the Worldwide Threat Assessment of the US Intelligence Communities, dated February 26, 2015 (PDF), noted Irans efforts to combat Sunni extremists, including those of the ultra-radical Islamic State group, who were perceived to constitute the preeminent terrorist threat to American interests worldwide.

In describing Irans regional role, the report noted the Islamic Republics intentions to dampen sectarianism, build responsive partners, and deescalate tensions with Saudi Arabia, but cautioned that Iranian leadersparticularly within the security servicesare pursuing policies with negative secondary consequences for regional stability and potentially for Iran.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://aclj.org/israel/stop-president-obama-from-bullying-israel?utm_content=sf36999478&utm_medium=spredfast&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=Petitions&sf36999478=1


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just told Yarnie that we put Mitch down today. Very hard on my son and myself. Dh is not an animal lover like us but I heard him tell him good night last night.
> On Saturday I was looking at Facebook and someone had found 2 dogs. They were my neighbors. It was strange seeing them on TV. ha. They had followed the son when he went to work and got lost . The nursing home found them and post them on Facebook. We contacted the neighbors but the dogs had left the nursing home. I was afraid they lost both of their dogs at one time and never see them again. When we went for our walk today we saw the son with them in the back of his truck. That made me happy to know they got their dogs back after being gone for about 4 days. Thanks for thinking about me. It is hard to lose a pet you have had for so long. With Buster , Mitch and my DB's dog it leaves a sad spot in your heart. I never told what happened to my nephews dog that bite my great nephew. I found out last week some elderly woman adopted Lucy . So some good dog news. :lol:


Oh you know how I feel your sadness. It hurts through your bones. I always consider my dogs gifts from God, and honored that I was given the chance to be their mom. When I got the puppy, my daughter could not believe I could open my heart up again, knowing that someday I would be faced with another hard day. But I told her that our pets are gifts, and there is always room for another gift.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oops I forgot to mention Jokim...me and hubby have a Queen sized canopy bed.
> This evening hubby is taking the rails off the top of it, so we will have a four poster instead with lovely ornaments on each top.
> The metal rails hubby is taking off I`ll use outside for when I start planting the pole beans so the plants will have something to climb up. The seeds are very popular here in our town, and hubby managed to buy the last 4 packets of seeds.....two for us, and two for Bill next door. The pole beans he gave us last fall were so good.


Webee, do you have any of that "gold root" growing in your area called ginsing ( if I spelled it correctly)? I watch that program on TV.

We grew pole green beans in our garden & they are good. If you enjoy dried beans, then try horticulture beans & let them dry on the plants, pick/shell then put them in the freezer or jars until you want to cook these delicious beans. If you want to try them & cannot find the seeds,, I'll send them to you.

When do you start gardening? Is your weather warm now? I'm behind times.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh you know how I feel your sadness. It hurts through your bones. I always consider my dogs gifts from God, and honored that I was given the chance to be their mom. When I got the puppy, my daughter could not believe I could open my heart up again, knowing that someday I would be faced with another hard day. But I told her that our pets are gifts, and there is always room for another gift.


Yes LTL. It's the same as when you have one child and are pregnant with another. You worry you couldn't love another person the way you love that first child. Then you do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I had our corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes meal on Sunday. Tonight, we'll have Reuben sandwiches. I have another brisket in the oven now. I am thinking about fixing Colcannon too with the leftover cabbage, mashed potatoes, and shredded carrots from Sunday's meal. I use butter and sour cream to cream the potatoes. It's a traditional Irish side dish that we love. DH is half Polish and half Scots/Irish with a little Native American thrown in. The Polish part of him couldn't live without sour cream. He'd eat it on nearly anything.
> 
> I went to get my new glasses adjusted today and went to Bed Bath and Beyond. Since the weather turned warmer, it is time for shorts or capris. That means it's time to shave my legs. I admit that I don't do it often in the winter. So, I bought a Yes hair removal system. Since my retinal detachment, shaving or tweezing is a big chore, but I didn't want to pay for a No No Pro system.
> 
> Last night I cast on yarn for a short sleeved tunic. It is for next winter, dark green, and acrylic (80%)/wool (20%). I hope I don't go blind working on it. I need an Ott light some of you use for knitting dark yarn. I can do it if I sit in the sunlight, but not easily at night.


Sour cream and potatoes is a winning food combination. Once, my late brother, a very fussy eater, came for dinner and was saying how there was nothing better than real mashed potatoes, complimenting me on how good mine are, as he's devouring them. I thanked him and continued with the meal. After he left, DH and I chuckled about the potatoes: DB ate instant mashed made with sour cream! He couldn't tell them from the real ones. :-D  
Yes, we Poles love sour cream on everything, almost (not on our waistlines.ops: );-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Keep praying everyone. There are still lines of people voting in Israel, and exit polls are saying Bibi is up 5 points so far.
> And the votes haven`t been counted for the military yet, and they tend to vote more conservatively.


 :thumbup: Do you know when they will have the count done?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellllll.... They are so used to us just opening the door and letting them go into the woods. They could hunt and have fun. Now they are leashed. My husband takes them back in the woods here, but he has had troubles. If there are people or dogs - they pull and strain the leash. It's hard to hold both of them on a leash. One dog is about 85 lbs and the other close to 80 lbs. That's lot of dog to hold back.
> 
> Once, the male dog took a dive under someone's porch. Other times it is straining to visit with other dogs.


Those are big dogs, lots of strain, LL, to walk them both at once by one person. I couldn't do that. I will not walk my DS's dog, who weighs about 80 lbs.. He is too strong for me. My DD's german shep. is only 60 lbs. more easily managed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oops I forgot to mention Jokim...me and hubby have a Queen sized canopy bed.
> This evening hubby is taking the rails off the top of it, so we will have a four poster instead with lovely ornaments on each top.
> The metal rails hubby is taking off I`ll use outside for when I start planting the pole beans so the plants will have something to climb up. The seeds are very popular here in our town, and hubby managed to buy the last 4 packets of seeds.....two for us, and two for Bill next door. The pole beans he gave us last fall were so good.


Ummm, beans are delicious, esp. with browned butter and bread crumbs on top. I've seen people grow beans climbing on string/cord attached to a fence, or even a house, at an angle. That always caught my eye, since you could get many more plants in, spaced 12" apart. Unfortunately, my garden consists of 5 tomato plants and some herbs.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: Do you know when they will have the count done?


Yayyyy Bibi won!!!

http://www.timesofisrael.com/ballot-stations-open-as-israelis-choose-new-leadership/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yes LTL. It's the same as when you have one child and are pregnant with another. You worry you couldn't love another person the way you love that first child. Then you do.


KC, that is exactly how I felt when I was expecting my second baby. The adjustment for the attention from focusing solely on one to now focusing on two, was the very worrisome for me. But once my son was born, I just game them each as much attention as I could. DH didn't mind. ;-)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I had our corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes meal on Sunday. Tonight, we'll have Reuben sandwiches. I have another brisket in the oven now. I am thinking about fixing Colcannon too with the leftover cabbage, mashed potatoes, and shredded carrots from Sunday's meal. I use butter and sour cream to cream the potatoes. It's a traditional Irish side dish that we love. DH is half Polish and half Scots/Irish with a little Native American thrown in. The Polish part of him couldn't live without sour cream. He'd eat it on nearly anything.
> 
> I went to get my new glasses adjusted today and went to Bed Bath and Beyond. Since the weather turned warmer, it is time for shorts or capris. That means it's time to shave my legs. I admit that I don't do it often in the winter. So, I bought a Yes hair removal system. Since my retinal detachment, shaving or tweezing is a big chore, but I didn't want to pay for a No No Pro system.
> 
> Last night I cast on yarn for a short sleeved tunic. It is for next winter, dark green, and acrylic (80%)/wool (20%). I hope I don't go blind working on it. I need an Ott light some of you use for knitting dark yarn. I can do it if I sit in the sunlight, but not easily at night.


KC, I would love to know how the 'Yes' hair removal system works when you start using it and get comfy with it. I shave my legs everyday. I know it sounds a bit OCD but I have a skin condition called Porokeratosis, It only effects the arms and legs, thank goodness!!!! other keratosis can be on any part of the body. To make a long story short, my skin is very sensitive. Even a wee small bit of stubble touching my other leg it stings like a bee. I'm always in the market for an easy effective hair removal. I occasionally have a biopsy done on one or two.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Webee, do you have any of that "gold root" growing in your area called ginsing ( if I spelled it correctly)? I watch that program on TV.
> 
> We grew pole green beans in our garden & they are good. If you enjoy dried beans, then try horticulture beans & let them dry on the plants, pick/shell then put them in the freezer or jars until you want to cook these delicious beans. If you want to try them & cannot find the seeds,, I'll send them to you.
> 
> When do you start gardening? Is your weather warm now? I'm behind times.


*waves* hiya Janie...no I don`t think we do have ginseng in this area . I haven`t seen any. There is a type of mushroom that`s grown in the woods around here that is very very expensive. I think it`s found in the springtime if I remember. They`re called Morrell mushrooms. I`ve never seen any, but friends of hubbys stops by every spring to look around our woods. They`re gone for hours.

I haven`t even started growing things in pots yet....will start in April. I`m saving hubbys coffee grounds in a large container to sprinkle on the dirt before I dig it. I`ll be growing beans, peas, and hopefully brussell sprouts too. Would love to grow some cauliflower too, but me and our son are the only ones that likes them.
Our weather has thankfully warmed up nicely. Although it`s supposed to drop down to 25F tonight, so must make sure our taps are dripping before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> .


I'm sad to hear the news of Mitch, Hugs to you and your family. For sure he will be missed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Those are big dogs, lots of strain, LL, to walk them both at once by one person. I couldn't do that. I will not walk my DS's dog, who weighs about 80 lbs.. He is too strong for me. My DD's german shep. is only 60 lbs. more easily managed.


My poor DH has the dog walking job. I hate to do it. He wants to put gravel in our back yard (the one to come) so that they can go there and not ruin the grass that will not exist there. He said it is the female urine that destroys - not the male. I never knew that.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> KC, I would love to know how the 'Yes' hair removal system works when you start using it and get comfy with it. I shave my legs everyday. i know it sounds a bit OCD but I have a skin condition called Porokeratosis, It only effects the arms and legs, thank goodness!!!! other keratosis can be on any part of the body. To make a long story short, my skin is very sensitive. Even a wee small bit of stubble touching my other leg it stings like a bee. I'm always in the market for an easy effect hair removal. I occasionally have a biopsy done on one or two.


Ouch Gali, that looks so painful. I hope you find some relief. I`ve seen the price of some of those home electrolysis units, and they`re so expensive. And of course creams are out with your delicate skin.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My poor DH has the dog walking job. I hate to do it. He wants to put gravel in our back yard (the one to come) so that they can go there and not ruin the grass that will not exist there. He said it is the female urine that destroys - not the male. I never knew that.


Yes I feel for him too. I walked a shepard that pulled and she just wouldn't stop the habit, it would really make the muscles in my neck hurt and cause an occasional head-ache.
I hope you are feeling better. Just so you know 'we are here for you'...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Wish I could chat longer, I have some laundry to fold and a magazine to read. TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My poor DH has the dog walking job. I hate to do it. He wants to put gravel in our back yard (the one to come) so that they can go there and not ruin the grass that will not exist there. He said it is the female urine that destroys - not the male. I never knew that.


I also did not know that about female urine. My DD's dog contracted mange from the wild critters that also run through her large yard (deer, fox, rabbits, etc.). It took a while to get rid of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Wish I could chat longer, I have some laundry to fold and a magazine to read. TL


Nice to read your posts, Gali.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Ouch Gali, that looks so painful. I hope you find some relief. I`ve seen the price of some of those home electrolysis units, and they`re so expensive. And of course creams are out with your delicate skin.


thanks Wendy, It suppose to be 20 here tonight too. So glad your house has mended from that nasty long frozen spell. What a champion you are. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> KC, I would love to know how the 'Yes' hair removal system works when you start using it and get comfy with it. I shave my legs everyday. I know it sounds a bit OCD but I have a skin condition called Porokeratosis, It only effects the arms and legs, thank goodness!!!! other keratosis can be on any part of the body. To make a long story short, my skin is very sensitive. Even a wee small bit of stubble touching my other leg it stings like a bee. I'm always in the market for an easy effective hair removal. I occasionally have a biopsy done on one or two.


Gali that looks so painful. What causes it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bibi gave his victory speech.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Nice to read your posts, Gali.


thanks jokim, It's alway nice to know there usually someone to talk to on D&P. i need to free up more time, that's for sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes I feel for him too. I walked a shepard that pulled and she just wouldn't stop the habit, it would really make the muscles in my neck hurt and cause an occasional head-ache.
> I hope you are feeling better. Just so you know 'we are here for you'...


Thank you, Gali. I am trying very hard to just adjust and put all that I feel aside. I cannot do anything about it...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gali that looks so painful. What causes it?


It is genetic, fair skin, sun, European ancestry. I stay out of the sun as much as possible. There is no cure, my dermo can laser each one, the healing would be pretty ugly, but it would just be cosmetic and they will continue to return. Every year I have more. They are painful, but I have seen pictures of severe cases and I am one of the lucky ones. There's about 4 or 5 different types of 'keratosis' mine is 'poro' with is related to the pore. They can become cancerous, rare in the type I have, but not unheard of.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It is genetic, fair skin, sun, European ancestry. I stay out of the sun as much as possible. There is no cure, my dermo can laser each one, the healing would be pretty ugly, but it would just be cosmetic and they will continue to return. Every year I have more. They are painful, but I have seen pictures of severe cases and I am one of the lucky ones. There's about 4 or 5 different types of 'keratosis' mine is 'poro' with is related to the pore. They can become cancerous, rare in the type I have, but not unheard of.


I am sorry to hear that. My DB is fair and his face looks like that if he grows a beard. He has blue eyes and fair skin. 
xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/shaunthesheep


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> *waves* hiya Janie...no I don`t think we do have ginseng in this area . I haven`t seen any. There is a type of mushroom that`s grown in the woods around here that is very very expensive. I think it`s found in the springtime if I remember. They`re called Morrell mushrooms. I`ve never seen any, but friends of hubbys stops by every spring to look around our woods. They`re gone for hours.
> 
> I haven`t even started growing things in pots yet....will start in April. I`m saving hubbys coffee grounds in a large container to sprinkle on the dirt before I dig it. I`ll be growing beans, peas, and hopefully brussell sprouts too. Would love to grow some cauliflower too, but me and our son are the only ones that likes them.
> Our weather has thankfully warmed up nicely. Although it`s supposed to drop down to 25F tonight, so must make sure our taps are dripping before I go to bed tonight.


DH has worked for some period each day in the yard, raking out dead foliage. He has cleaned out planting pots too and burned the rakings in our fire pit. I have been thinking about planting, but we only have 2 weeks till we leave for CA to see DD2. I may plant potatoes, onions, lettuce, and carrots in mid to late April. Then we leave May 5 for CO. I will wait till mid-May to plant everything else. Not planting beans this year. Will plant Brussels sprouts, which I didn't plant last year because I had some in the freezer. I am looking forward to gardening this summer. I don't see us traveling until September. So, my garden will get more attention. Usually, they say not to plant in IN until Mother's Day. So, I'll get to flowers in May.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear that. My DB is fair and his face looks like that if he grows a beard. He has blue eyes and fair skin.
> xx


I have to watch the sun too. I am fair and have blue eyes as well.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> DH has worked for some period each day in the yard, raking out dead foliage. He has cleaned out planting pots too and burned the rakings in our fire pit. I have been thinking about planting, but we only have 2 weeks till we leave for CA to see DD2. I may plant potatoes, onions, lettuce, and carrots in mid to late April. Then we leave May 5 for CO. I will wait till mid-May to plant everything else. Not planting beans this year. Will plant Brussels sprouts, which I didn't plant last year because I had some in the freezer. I am looking forward to gardening this summer. I don't see us traveling until September. So, my garden will get more attention. Usually, they say not to plant in IN until Mother's Day. So, I'll get to flowers in May.


I planted brussel sprouts last year for the 1st time. The plant itself was beautiful while growing - sure made our little garden look fine - but when they were completely grown "out" the sprout wasn't much - .couldn't eat them. Oh well, will probably plant more this year 'cause they were so darn ornamental.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yippee...at 2:07am in Israel time........
According to Israel Radio, officials have counted the votes of 25 percent of booths across the country. The results indicate that the Likud wins 32 Knesset seats while Zionist Union garners 25 seats.
:mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I have to watch the sun too. I am fair and have blue eyes as well.


I too have blue eyes & when I was young my hair was very blond, but out of all my girlfriends when we'd go to the beach I'd get the darkest tan - they used to get upset with me 'cause even the top of my toes got really tan. My Mom & I spent 10 days together basking in the Honolulu/Waikiki Beach sun when I was 20 & Mom was only 47. She & I both got awesome tans. Perhaps it was my Indian gene that tanned me so much, but I got that from my Dad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> thanks jokim, It's alway nice to know there usually someone to talk to on D&P. i need to free up more time, that's for sure.


You are such a busy young lady, that every moment you share with us on Denim Country, is loved.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It is genetic, fair skin, sun, European ancestry. I stay out of the sun as much as possible. There is no cure, my dermo can laser each one, the healing would be pretty ugly, but it would just be cosmetic and they will continue to return. Every year I have more. They are painful, but I have seen pictures of severe cases and I am one of the lucky ones. There's about 4 or 5 different types of 'keratosis' mine is 'poro' with is related to the pore. They can become cancerous, rare in the type I have, but not unheard of.


Your spots, Gali, look just like the one I have on the side of my left knee. Never had a dr. look at it. Does yours itch? Sometimes mine does.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH has worked for some period each day in the yard, raking out dead foliage. He has cleaned out planting pots too and burned the rakings in our fire pit. I have been thinking about planting, but we only have 2 weeks till we leave for CA to see DD2. I may plant potatoes, onions, lettuce, and carrots in mid to late April. Then we leave May 5 for CO. I will wait till mid-May to plant everything else. Not planting beans this year. Will plant Brussels sprouts, which I didn't plant last year because I had some in the freezer. I am looking forward to gardening this summer. I don't see us traveling until September. So, my garden will get more attention. Usually, they say not to plant in IN until Mother's Day. So, I'll get to flowers in May.


Usually, you're not supposed to start gardening until the soil is workable. Isn't it still too wet? I won't be able to go into my garden till mid April. ... when the forsythia bloom..


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have to watch the sun too. I am fair and have blue eyes as well.


Yes, me too as I don't go to the pool until around 5 PM because I'll sunburn too easily. I have dark eyes & fairly dark skin bug still sunburn!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yippee...at 2:07am in Israel time........
> According to Israel Radio, officials have counted the votes of 25 percent of booths across the country. The results indicate that the Likud wins 32 Knesset seats while Zionist Union garners 25 seats.
> :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes!!! Does that mean, no coalition gov't?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight, friends. Have been up since 4:45 am, and am very tired. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> My old dryer at the farm needed a new dryer coil about every year so was glad to get rid of it when we moved. Darned thing would quit drying when I had a lot of dirty clothes & it would rain for days!
> 
> There was lots of wind at the farm but where we live the houses blocks it so the clothes takes longer to dry. Clothes dry quickly here so when they aren't predicting pop-up showers, I hang out the clothes. I do one load daily so there isn't a lot of dirty things plus the washer is only hooked up to "cold" water. It has saved on the electric bill.


Love your clock Janie :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I made Sugar Cookies cut into Shamrocks last night for DH to take to work today.
> 
> I didn't want to sugar or frost the cookies, so I got all the ingredients out and the green food coloring to make them green.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: another treat for Mr KPG's co-workers! and none for you  how did that happen?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I too have blue eyes & when I was young my hair was very blond, but out of all my girlfriends when we'd go to the beach I'd get the darkest tan - they used to get upset with me 'cause even the top of my toes got really tan. My Mom & I spent 10 days together basking in the Honolulu/Waikiki Beach sun when I was 20 & Mom was only 47. She & I both got awesome tans. Perhaps it was my Indian gene that tanned me so much, but I got that from my Dad.


My brother can tan he just has to watch it. My sister got all the Indian gene. She is darker in the winter than I am in the summer. The sun probably bleached your hair blonde.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Jokim. We don`t live too far from the Chuck Yeager airport in Charleston, WV. There`s a lot of flooding going on...there`s a torrent of water coming down from the woods onto our property. Our driveway is a quagmire,,,there`s no other word for it. And we`re getting more rain today too. Wish we could filter it and send it to California where they need it desperately.


Good to hear from you Wendy; so glad that you're ok even though everything is wet and muddy. You're moving between extremes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hi WCK and CB am just droping for a second sinus infection even eyes hurt.

hope all is well

good night and God Bless all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hi WCK and CB am just droping for a second sinus infection even eyes hurt.
> 
> hope all is well
> 
> good night and God Bless all.


Night Yarnie. I pray in the Name of Jesus that you infection will leave. Love you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much for thinking of me. I`ve been doing some more knitting on baby afghans, an afghan for our nieces that has to be finished by June. And yesterday I did more work on the afghan I`m making for the WV State Fair. It has to be finished by the end of July at the latest.
> And the more I knit that afghan, the heavier it gets. My left arm is aching today from the weight of it. I can`t wait til its finished. I spread the weight around on my coffee table or my desk in my living room while I knit it.
> This afghan is the biggest I`ve ever done....even bigger than the afghan I made for Bill last Christmas. And I started this afghan in January 2014, so it`s also the longest time I`ve ever spent knitting an afghan. Each row takes an average of 40 minutes...even longer if there is more detail in that particular row. But I do enjoy knitting it as it takes all my concentration, but doubt if I`ll ever make another one like it.


Gosh, that sounds like quite the project Wendy. Is it your own design? Hope we get to see a pic when you're done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hi WCK and CB am just droping for a second sinus infection even eyes hurt.
> 
> hope all is well
> 
> good night and God Bless all.


So sorry to hear that Yarnie. Hope you ge a good night's sleep and feel much better in the morning. Bless you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That is not surprising. They interviewed one of the people in charge of BiBi's opponent's campaign on the news yesterday. It turns out that he was a major player in Obama's campaign in both elections. Sounds like that ran a similar campaign. Good luck to Bibi.


The Israeli election is a perfect example of how proportional representation results in poor government. Small parties with the least amount of public support end up with a disproportional amount of power in supporting a coalition government. Smaller parties in Canada keep pushing for proportional representation and I cringe at the thought :thumbdown: talk about extreme power in the hands of a small minority.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh, that sounds like quite the project Wendy. Is it your own design? Hope we get to see a pic when you're done.


Yes it`s my own design westy.
Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellllll.... They are so used to us just opening the door and letting them go into the woods. They could hunt and have fun. Now they are leashed. My husband takes them back in the woods here, but he has had troubles. If there are people or dogs - they pull and strain the leash. It's hard to hold both of them on a leash. One dog is about 85 lbs and the other close to 80 lbs. That's lot of dog to hold back.
> 
> Once, the male dog took a dive under someone's porch. Other times it is straining to visit with other dogs.


That's a huge adjustment for the dogs LL and they're probably confused too. Please tell DH to be careful - my egg lady's dog lunged off on her and pulled her into the side mirror of her van and then onto the driveway. She ended up with a broken hip and separated shoulder.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it`s my own design westy.
> Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
> Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


The whole design is so beautiful Wendy! I love the diamonds within the larger diamond and the textured columns and the lovely shade of blue. A first prize winner for sure. I can see why it takes so much time to finish each row.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.redflagnews.com/headlines-2015/unreal-obama-admin-removes-iran-and-hezbollah-from-list-of-terrorism-threats
> 
> GET THE APP -- Save time. Stay informed.
> RedFlagNews.com
> ...


That is so short sighted - just because Iran opposes ISIS doesn't mean that it is an ally of the west or will give up it's terrorist activitie and Hezbollah is even less likely to stop it's aggressive acts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> KC, I would love to know how the 'Yes' hair removal system works when you start using it and get comfy with it. I shave my legs everyday. I know it sounds a bit OCD but I have a skin condition called Porokeratosis, It only effects the arms and legs, thank goodness!!!! other keratosis can be on any part of the body. To make a long story short, my skin is very sensitive. Even a wee small bit of stubble touching my other leg it stings like a bee. I'm always in the market for an easy effective hair removal. I occasionally have a biopsy done on one or two.


Oh Gali that looks so sore. Do you have an ointment to help out with the outbreak?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/shaunthesheep


thanks CB, that was cute. Have you seen this River Dance performance? We love watching them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes!!! Does that mean, no coalition gov't?


With proportional representation, I think it's impossible to avoid a coalition govt.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Usually, you're not supposed to start gardening until the soil is workable. Isn't it still too wet? I won't be able to go into my garden till mid April. ... when the forsythia bloom..


We aren't digging yet, just raking and planning. But, daffodils and tulips are poking up. It's so good to see green rather than snow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> With proportional representation, I think it's impossible to avoid a coalition govt.


Saw a report tonight on the possible coalition in Israel. Evidently, Bibi and Hertzog aren't very far apart on security issues. Herzog just wants different economic issues considered. While Hertzog is willing to consider a 2 partition solution for the Israel/Palestinian state, Bibi says never. I'm betting Bibi wins that argument if he caves on some economic changes. What's sad is that the bad relationship between Obama and Bibi is probably soured further. Obama lost this battle with Bibi. His Iran deal is functionally dead as is an Israeli/Palestine solution. It's maddening to think that Obama allowed $350,000 of taxpayer money to be wasted. He should pay us back. The worst thing is that Obama had Hezbolah and Iran removed from the list of terrorist factions. That was to get ready for the big deal that will fold.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I planted brussel sprouts last year for the 1st time. The plant itself was beautiful while growing - sure made our little garden look fine - but when they were completely grown "out" the sprout wasn't much - .couldn't eat them. Oh well, will probably plant more this year 'cause they were so darn ornamental.


We planted Brussels sprouts for the first time 4-5 years ago. They did great, but we enhanced to soil a great deal. Now it's bed. 3 years since we planted them. I think we'll have to enhance greatly again and rotate where we plant certain veggies. My tomatoes are my biggest worry. Two years ago they were good. We planted cherry tomatoes, Romas, and beefsteak tomatoes for slicers. Romas are my go-to tomatoes for sauce. But, last year we planted the same varieties and changed the garden positions. Everything grew well except tomatoes. We had some, but we didn't have as great a production as we should have. I never had enough to make catsup or chili sauce, which I like to make. I just canned some whole tomatoes and then the tomatoes began to poop out and quit producing. Manure is what I need I think.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, me too as I don't go to the pool until around 5 PM because I'll sunburn too easily. I have dark eyes & fairly dark skin bug still sunburn!


I think the older we get the thinner our skin. I think my DH and his brother and my sweet SIL all think I am anti-social at times when we go to Florida. DH and his brother are fairly dark skinned by fall each year and tanned beautifully. My SIL is part Native American and tans well. She never burns as J do. I try to spend time at the beach with them, but I don't tan well. I just burn. Eventually, I get a tan, but with each passing year it is harder. My skin just hurts when I get into the sun. I don't break out like Gali, but I just feel terrible. So, I spend time in the shaded area of the pool at our complex. Half the pool is under one section of the building and is always shaded. That's where I float. When I've had enough sun, I go in and knit. I feel like they think that I'm avoiding them when they're our guests. Poor DH is usually alone on the beach.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it`s my own design westy.
> Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
> Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


WOW WeBee you are an excellent knitter! It is beautiful!
I am glad you are keeping it for yourself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> thanks CB, that was cute. Have you seen this River Dance performance? We love watching them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hi WCK and CB am just droping for a second sinus infection even eyes hurt.
> 
> hope all is well
> 
> good night and God Bless all.


Praying for comfort & quick healing during this illness. Rest & drink lots of liquids such as hot tea! Hugs, dear lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it`s my own design westy.
> Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
> Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


Wow, Wendy this is lovely work! It should take the grand champion at the fair! Keep us posted. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all

Wow <0 must be furious that his administration's illegal actions actually gave Bibi a landslide victory. Guess the Israeli's don't appreciate his Chicago style community organizing in their country. How AOLW (especially those of Jewish faith and heritage) can continue to support <0 amazes me. What a bunch of hypocrites. No wonder their families block them from grandchildren and avoid them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We aren't digging yet, just raking and planning. But, daffodils and tulips are poking up. It's so good to see green rather than snow.


I'm excited to see the blooming Spring flowers as it must get too hot for those flowers here as haven't seen any of those blooming here, but neighbors saw a large snake that crossed the road in front of them! Yikes, I hate snakes, but everyone says we are only feet from snakes here & some are poisoness so I look before stepping!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wow <0 must be furious that his administration's illegal actions actually gave Bibi a landslide victory. Guess the Israeli's don't appreciate his Chicago style community organizing in their country. How AOLW (especially those of Jewish faith and heritage) can continue to support <0 amazes me. What a bunch of hypocrites. No wonder their families block them from grandchildren and avoid them.


I was so happy go hear Bibi won maybe O won't think he is as great as he thinks he is! People are also tired of Mrs. O & are making more hateful remarks about her!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm excited to see the blooming Spring flowers as it must get too hot for those flowers here as haven't seen any of those blooming here, but neighbors saw a large snake that crossed the road in front of them! Yikes, I hate snakes, but everyone says we are only feet from snakes here & some are poisoness so I look before stepping!


Lots of alligators in FL too. My MIL, who lived in Bradenton for about 30 years told us she saw a black panther there once. Lots of beautiful plants though.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Lots of alligators in FL too. My MIL, who lived in Bradenton for about 30 years told us she saw a black panther there once. Lots of beautiful plants though.


Yes, we have a small lake in this park where they get gators during the mating season & they must remove them & water snakes too! I'm glad our unit isn't on the lake.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: another treat for Mr KPG's co-workers! and none for you  how did that happen?


Intentionally! I wanted to bake cookies for his co-workers but not have them in the house for me to eat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> KC, I would love to know how the 'Yes' hair removal system works when you start using it and get comfy with it. I shave my legs everyday. I know it sounds a bit OCD but I have a skin condition called Porokeratosis, It only effects the arms and legs, thank goodness!!!! other keratosis can be on any part of the body. To make a long story short, my skin is very sensitive. Even a wee small bit of stubble touching my other leg it stings like a bee. I'm always in the market for an easy effective hair removal. I occasionally have a biopsy done on one or two.


Gali, your skin looks so sore. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. Glad to hear you keep after the markings. I wish you only comfort and excellent health.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I had our corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes meal on Sunday. Tonight, we'll have Reuben sandwiches. I have another brisket in the oven now. I am thinking about fixing Colcannon too with the leftover cabbage, mashed potatoes, and shredded carrots from Sunday's meal. I use butter and sour cream to cream the potatoes. It's a traditional Irish side dish that we love. DH is half Polish and half Scots/Irish with a little Native American thrown in. The Polish part of him couldn't live without sour cream. He'd eat it on nearly anything.
> 
> I went to get my new glasses adjusted today and went to Bed Bath and Beyond. Since the weather turned warmer, it is time for shorts or capris. That means it's time to shave my legs. I admit that I don't do it often in the winter. So, I bought a Yes hair removal system. Since my retinal detachment, shaving or tweezing is a big chore, but I didn't want to pay for a No No Pro system.
> 
> Last night I cast on yarn for a short sleeved tunic. It is for next winter, dark green, and acrylic (80%)/wool (20%). I hope I don't go blind working on it. I need an Ott light some of you use for knitting dark yarn. I can do it if I sit in the sunlight, but not easily at night.


Hi KC; that's what we did as well - had our Irish meal for lunch on Sunday after church. I didn't even make the meal this year. I normally invite guests over and make a traditional meal with Irish Bread, drinks and desserts & decorations. However, this year so many of our family and friends were busy, traveling, had other commitments, etc. In fact, DH was out of town, so not appropriate for me to host a dinner party! So DH and I bought our fresh, prepared meal from our local place and boy was it good!

I have both Irish and Polish family members, but I don't love Sour Cream. Use it, of course, but you made me laugh about your DH's love for it! Only one thing, we're supposed to be infatuated with Cream Cheese in Denim Country! 

I've never used a hair removal tool; let us know how you like it.

I finished my two knitted ascots but have to sew on the snap tapes and decorative buttons. I went into my craft room to do that and got distracted with tidying up and another craft. So, my ascots have been sitting for two weeks.

I'm really skillful creating UFOs.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy St Patrick's day a day late! My back has been bothering me AND we had to replace a bad modem so I haven't been able to be online for several days. Everything is much better now but I think I have a lot of reading to do to catch up with y'all. (Seems I've been saying that a lot lately!)

Also, I haven't been doing the cooking and my dh is a good short-order cook but he's not so good with the more complicated things so I'll finally get around to doing our brisket today. We had a big kielbasa boiled dinner two weeks ago so I'm going to make 'Brisket and Creamy Wild Mushrooms' instead. Shitakes, oysters, blacks, and portobellos with horseradish and sour cream to make the sauce and served with roasted carrots/parsnips and rice. YummmmY!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was amazing. I love watching them too. They were not even out of breath. I had not seen that performance.


I saw RiverDance live when Michael Flatley was still dancing. I think he lost 5-10 pounds each day he performed because it was so physical and he sometimes did two performances a day. They are so good and entertaining.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yippee...at 2:07am in Israel time........
> According to Israel Radio, officials have counted the votes of 25 percent of booths across the country. The results indicate that the Likud wins 32 Knesset seats while Zionist Union garners 25 seats.
> :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yeah! I was hoping Bibi would be reelected and he was! Kudos to WeBee who was the first I heard to declare the good news.

I cannot help but think how disgusted <0 must feel being yet again a loser.

More importantly, how disgusting is it that the President of the USA used taxpayers' funds to support Netanyahu's opposing candidate because that is what <0 wanted?

What an embarrassment for Americans that we have such an incompetent leader who doesn't know the RIGHT side of any argument.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it`s my own design westy.
> Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
> Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh thanks for prayers ladies of the late night and early morning.

Headache not here yet and hopeful not at all. My own fault have had it for three days but deny having it or taking any med's for it. Blamed it on allergic . and determine it was going to be. Only thing this morning eyes welded shut. got them open thanks dear God.

Gali not looking very good leg I mean. Do they have med's for it? or creams to use?

WeBee love it.

KC tomatoes bad last year too. This year raised garden beds and fresh soil. 

Tanning my skin is ruined because I would go out and get tan, more like burn. Paying for it now.

Guess what yesterday I did. While hubby was busy with his wheel barrow. I put fix on Keurig 10 min's for that. check shredder works, toaster fine. Also put together rug shampooer that has been sitting for last month waiting for him to do. 15 min.s on that. He with wheel barrow flat tire had to return took about three hours. Who wins as Fix it Crown
Tah Dah.

Corn beef delicious will not be able to make corn beef has as it was small and hubby gored himself. But enough to make soup with veg's and meat. 

Glad to hear BiBi still elected. 

Out now everyone have a good day. 

snot nose starting going to take aspirin and knit hoping no head ache. Oh come on you have had snot nose too. Get over it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


Oh I love that pattern let me see when finish.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gali and everyone interested in the Yes hair removal system, I used my Yes system today. It had to charge yesterday, and by night time it was a little hard to see if it was a success. It worked for me. I am not sure if Gali could stand the device running over her legs though. You don't press hard, but it has a razor-like edge without a blade. You must hold it at a 45 degree angle, and you have to go over a spot more times than you would with a razor blade. The feel is moreike you'd feel with an electric razor, but the best part for me is that I don't need to worry about nicks. It certainly isn't a NoNo Pro because that sort of crystallizes the hair, but it's not exactly a razor either. 

Oh, by the way, my electric knife died last night while DH was carving the corned beef. So, I have to get a new one. I'd really like an electric meat slicer too. I love gyros, but it's hard to slice a leg of lamb thinly. I bought one at Sams yesterday, but put it in the freezer because I didn't think we'd get it eaten before our trip. 

I did order an Ott lite that hangs from your neck for knitting dark colors. Joan's had it 40% off. So I figured I'd try it. It magnifies and has a lite. I didn't see any lite that you wear over your head as Wendy uses. This one has a band that goes around your neck and a U-shaped leg to prop it up on your chest to get it at the right angle. Hope it works.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Gali and everyone interested in the Yes hair removal system, I used my Yes system today. It had to charge yesterday, and by night time it was a little hard to see if it was a success. It worked for me. I am not sure if Gali could stand the device running over her legs though. You don't press hard, but it has a razor-like edge without a blade. You must hold it at a 45 degree angle, and you have to go over a spot more times than you would with a razor blade. The feel is moreike you'd feel with an electric razor, but the best part for me is that I don't need to worry about nicks. It certainly isn't a NoNo Pro because that sort of crystallizes the hair, but it's not exactly a razor either.
> 
> Oh, by the way, my electric knife died last night while DH was carving the corned beef. So, I have to get a new one. I'd really like an electric meat slicer too. I love gyros, but it's hard to slice a leg of lamb thinly. I bought one at Sams yesterday, but put it in the freezer because I didn't think we'd get it eaten before our trip.
> 
> I did order an Ott lite that hangs from your neck for knitting dark colors. Joan's had it 40% off. So I figured I'd try it. It magnifies and has a lite. I didn't see any lite that you wear over your head as Wendy uses. This one has a band that goes around your neck and a U-shaped leg to prop it up on your chest to get it at the right angle. Hope it works.


You put your meat slicer in the freezer?

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Darlin' it won't go bad on the shelf


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks for prayers ladies of the late night and early morning.
> 
> Headache not here yet and hopeful not at all. My own fault have had it for three days but deny having it or taking any med's for it. Blamed it on allergic . and determine it was going to be. Only thing this morning eyes welded shut. got them open thanks dear God.
> 
> ...


Try Mucinex Yarnie. It will make you feel better. Walmart has a generic Mucinex called Equate that is the same thing but much cheaper.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

 Jaynie...Sorry to hear about your DHs upcoming knee surgery and his nosebleed...keep us posted how those things get resolved. I love the "I'm Late" clock and I know a few people who would love to have one!
 CB...I'm so very sorry about Mitch...there's no other word that better describes losing a family pet than 'heartache'. I hope the ache gives way to only sweet memories very soon.
 Yarnie...Your DH sounds like my DH who is always so excited to start a new project but he's not so great on finishing them. I'm the opposite, I love to make lists of things to do just so I can cross them out when I've finished them. My favorite word is "Done!".
 KnitCrazy...I'm half Polish too and there is definitely sour cream in our DNA. I always have a container in my fridge...its great to stir into a sauce or serve on the side, with horseradish of course! 

I'm on page 116...I'll catch up more later!

BRAVO to BIBI and to ISRAEL!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> You put your meat slicer in the freezer?
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Darlin' it won't go bad on the shelf


I don't have a meat slicer yet. Just a man with a knife. I put the boneless leg of lamb in the freezer. I love lamb. Maybe the man with a knife will break down and buy me an electric knife and a slicer. His biggest complaint is that we're running out of room for appliances.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah! I was hoping Bibi would be reelected and he was! Kudos to WeBee who was the first I heard to declare the good news.
> 
> ...


Fox News said this morning that Bibi's in a stronger position now than before the election. He must have had a joint government before if that's true. People are comparing him to Churchill. Evidently the turnout was massive for him. I agree that Obama is on the wrong side of history-again! I told DH last night that God was on Bibi's side. If God is for you, who can defeat you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Some interesting tidbits in this list including a fellow who ran a marathon while knitting a scarf and French shepherds who knit on stilts and ...

http://facts.randomhistory.com/knitting-facts.html#.VQfHqSbTQb0.facebook


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the older we get the thinner our skin. I think my DH and his brother and my sweet SIL all think I am anti-social at times when we go to Florida. DH and his brother are fairly dark skinned by fall each year and tanned beautifully. My SIL is part Native American and tans well. She never burns as J do. I try to spend time at the beach with them, but I don't tan well. I just burn. Eventually, I get a tan, but with each passing year it is harder. My skin just hurts when I get into the sun. I don't break out like Gali, but I just feel terrible. So, I spend time in the shaded area of the pool at our complex. Half the pool is under one section of the building and is always shaded. That's where I float. When I've had enough sun, I go in and knit. I feel like they think that I'm avoiding them when they're our guests. Poor DH is usually alone on the beach.


I think it's a good idea not to spend too much time in the sun, even with sun screen. Your description of the shaded area of the pool sounds perfect to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I was so happy go hear Bibi won maybe O won't think he is as great as he thinks he is! People are also tired of Mrs. O & are making more hateful remarks about her!


The owls were cute Janie, especially the Irish coffee.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it`s my own design westy.
> Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
> Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


Yes, I remember seeing it in your repertoire of beautiful designs and works, WendyBee!:thumbup:
Are you knitting it all in one piece? or will you knit stripes and join together?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Happy St Patrick's day a day late! My back has been bothering me AND we had to replace a bad modem so I haven't been able to be online for several days. Everything is much better now but I think I have a lot of reading to do to catch up with y'all. (Seems I've been saying that a lot lately!)
> 
> Also, I haven't been doing the cooking and my dh is a good short-order cook but he's not so good with the more complicated things so I'll finally get around to doing our brisket today. We had a big kielbasa boiled dinner two weeks ago so I'm going to make 'Brisket and Creamy Wild Mushrooms' instead. Shitakes, oysters, blacks, and portobellos with horseradish and sour cream to make the sauce and served with roasted carrots/parsnips and rice. YummmmY!


So glad to hear that you're feeling better. Your dinner does sound yummy, especially the mushrooms.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


That tunic is gorgeous KC!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a huge adjustment for the dogs LL and they're probably confused too. Please tell DH to be careful - my egg lady's dog lunged off on her and pulled her into the side mirror of her van and then onto the driveway. She ended up with a broken hip and separated shoulder.


Ouch! I hope your egg lady is ok, Kitty. Dogs can have quite a pull, especially when it's unexpected.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks for prayers ladies of the late night and early morning.
> 
> Headache not here yet and hopeful not at all. My own fault have had it for three days but deny having it or taking any med's for it. Blamed it on allergic . and determine it was going to be. Only thing this morning eyes welded shut. got them open thanks dear God.
> 
> ...


Yeah for Mrs Fix-It! :thumbup: Glad you're feeling a little better without the headache and hope DH doesn't get too frustrated with the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We aren't digging yet, just raking and planning. But, daffodils and tulips are poking up. It's so good to see green rather than snow.


We still have a lot of snow on the ground. In my back yard, I have a 6 ft high mound of snow taking up 1/2 of it. Haven't seen anything poking out yet, perhaps in a week or so they'll start showing up. The mini rose climber/clematis bush, so bushy and huge last fall, is chewed down to the ground. I'll take a photo of it now and when it's in bloom, in June. Hopefully you'll see a 180 degree difference. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Fox News said this morning that Bibi's in a stronger position now than before the election. He must have had a joint government before if that's true. People are comparing him to Churchill. Evidently the turnout was massive for him. I agree that Obama is on the wrong side of history-again! I told DH last night that God was on Bibi's side. If God is for you, who can defeat you?


The earlier news was saying that the Arab parties that had joined together might be strong enough to take a major role in governing and that probably motivated more people to get out and vote too. Because of proportional representation, Israel would always have minority coalitions. I hate the idea of proportional representation because it gives way too much power to small minority parties who push their agenda over the majority.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We planted Brussels sprouts for the first time 4-5 years ago. They did great, but we enhanced to soil a great deal. Now it's bed. 3 years since we planted them. I think we'll have to enhance greatly again and rotate where we plant certain veggies. My tomatoes are my biggest worry. Two years ago they were good. We planted cherry tomatoes, Romas, and beefsteak tomatoes for slicers. Romas are my go-to tomatoes for sauce. But, last year we planted the same varieties and changed the garden positions. Everything grew well except tomatoes. We had some, but we didn't have as great a production as we should have. I never had enough to make catsup or chili sauce, which I like to make. I just canned some whole tomatoes and then the tomatoes began to poop out and quit producing. Manure is what I need I think.


If you can find well-aged horse manure, the kind that does not smell any longer, it would be excellent for your garden, KC. We used to have a horse boarding place near by and they had the best manure around, for free, you just had to go shovel it yourself into your own containers. DH and I made many trips and had fantastic tomatoes and roses. But couple of years ago, the boarding place closed and they sold the manure pile to a nursery. No more great tomatoes and roses have to get by on organic fertilizers. :-(


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think the older we get the thinner our skin. I think my DH and his brother and my sweet SIL all think I am anti-social at times when we go to Florida. DH and his brother are fairly dark skinned by fall each year and tanned beautifully. My SIL is part Native American and tans well. She never burns as J do. I try to spend time at the beach with them, but I don't tan well. I just burn. Eventually, I get a tan, but with each passing year it is harder. My skin just hurts when I get into the sun. I don't break out like Gali, but I just feel terrible. So, I spend time in the shaded area of the pool at our complex. Half the pool is under one section of the building and is always shaded. That's where I float. When I've had enough sun, I go in and knit. I feel like they think that I'm avoiding them when they're our guests. Poor DH is usually alone on the beach.


I'm not a sun worshipper. The longest sun exposure I get is while gardening, and I try to limit that to early morning and evening. I don't like to wear sunscreen for various health reasons, but will wear a hat. I don't burn but will if exposed for a long period. Since my DH's biopsy and its results, I think I will limit my sun exposure even more and take greater precautions. DH will have to start wearing sun screen, for the first time in his life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the truth! It is why people are deceived. The news.
http://www.facebook.com/coffeeparty/photos/a.313395813326.193473.304981108326/10153611089193327/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Wow <0 must be furious that his administration's illegal actions actually gave Bibi a landslide victory. Guess the Israeli's don't appreciate his Chicago style community organizing in their country. How AOLW (especially those of Jewish faith and heritage) can continue to support <0 amazes me. What a bunch of hypocrites. No wonder their families block them from grandchildren and avoid them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy St Patrick's day a day late! My back has been bothering me AND we had to replace a bad modem so I haven't been able to be online for several days. Everything is much better now but I think I have a lot of reading to do to catch up with y'all. (Seems I've been saying that a lot lately!)
> 
> Also, I haven't been doing the cooking and my dh is a good short-order cook but he's not so good with the more complicated things so I'll finally get around to doing our brisket today. We had a big kielbasa boiled dinner two weeks ago so I'm going to make 'Brisket and Creamy Wild Mushrooms' instead. Shitakes, oysters, blacks, and portobellos with horseradish and sour cream to make the sauce and served with roasted carrots/parsnips and rice. YummmmY!


Sounds yummy, Gerslay. Do you boil kielbasa the same way that you boil brisket? with potatoes and cabbage? 
The Creamy Wild Mushroom sauce with horseradish and sour cream sound very satisfying. I will have to try it. Love wild mushrooms. Thanks for the idea. Just bought cabbage locally for 19 cents/lb.. I'm all set. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I saw RiverDance live when Michael Flatley was still dancing. I think he lost 5-10 pounds each day he performed because it was so physical and he sometimes did two performances a day. They are so good and entertaining.


I thought of having to feed that active bunch. You know they burn off every calorie. I love to watch them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I saw RiverDance live when Michael Flatley was still dancing. I think he lost 5-10 pounds each day he performed because it was so physical and he sometimes did two performances a day. They are so good and entertaining.


 :thumbup: Don't I wish I could dance that way, or just to have their stamina! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


That is beautiful. What color are you going to make it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah! I was hoping Bibi would be reelected and he was! Kudos to WeBee who was the first I heard to declare the good news.
> 
> ...


Netanyahu is a courageous statesman and a leader of the highest character and honor. 
Wonder if anyone will further investigate <0's and US taxpayers' money meddling in another country's election.
It's unheard of under a Republican administration.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks for prayers ladies of the late night and early morning.
> 
> Headache not here yet and hopeful not at all. My own fault have had it for three days but deny having it or taking any med's for it. Blamed it on allergic . and determine it was going to be. Only thing this morning eyes welded shut. got them open thanks dear God.
> 
> ...


Hope your sinus problem goes away quickly, Yarnie, and you don't get the headache. I sometimes have bad sinuses and the headaches are no fun. You sound like quite the fixit Queen, Yarnie. Sometimes we do run rings around our husbands when it comes to fixing things. Wonder if they drag it out so that we get frustrated with them and end up doing the things ourselves. :? :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://jewtube.tv/israel-conflict/fact-president-obama-prefers-islam-judaism-christianity-without-doubts/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You put your meat slicer in the freezer?
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Darlin' it won't go bad on the shelf


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ok, Gracie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


>  Jaynie...Sorry to hear about your DHs upcoming knee surgery and his nosebleed...keep us posted how those things get resolved. I love the "I'm Late" clock and I know a few people who would love to have one!
>  CB...I'm so very sorry about Mitch...there's no other word that better describes losing a family pet than 'heartache'. I hope the ache gives way to only sweet memories very soon.
>  Yarnie...Your DH sounds like my DH who is always so excited to start a new project but he's not so great on finishing them. I'm the opposite, I love to make lists of things to do just so I can cross them out when I've finished them. My favorite word is "Done!".
>  KnitCrazy...I'm half Polish too and there is definitely sour cream in our DNA. I always have a container in my fridge...its great to stir into a sauce or serve on the side, with horseradish of course!
> ...


There are more DHs like Yarnie's and Gerslay's than you think. Mine's the same way. This house is full of half finished projects that my darling was very gung ho on when he bought/started them, but as the projects got more involved and, therefore, tedious, he lost interest in them and now they sit, collecting dust. Maybe someday he will go back to finish some of these projects,.... I hope. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


Lovely tunic/poncho, KC. Is the back the same as the front? Wonder how to figure the slanting of the front panel?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Wellllll.... They are so used to us just opening the door and letting them go into the woods. They could hunt and have fun. Now they are leashed. My husband takes them back in the woods here, but he has had troubles. If there are people or dogs - they pull and strain the leash. It's hard to hold both of them on a leash. One dog is about 85 lbs and the other close to 80 lbs. That's lot of dog to hold back.
> 
> Once, the male dog took a dive under someone's porch. Other times it is straining to visit with other dogs.


Sounds like they need a bit more socialization with other dogs. Is there a dog park in your new area? Maybe taking one at a time around the neighborhood would help their socialization. They will get use to the leashes, when they understand they can go other places.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yes it`s my own design westy.
> Remember when I posted last year about how thrilled I was that I sussed a pattern out using my own way of writing out patterns?
> Here`s a small preview of it, you`ll probably remember it now....


I do remember it. It will be one fantastic afghan when finished.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Lots of alligators in FL too. My MIL, who lived in Bradenton for about 30 years told us she saw a black panther there once. Lots of beautiful plants though.


I ran over an alligator once. It was stopped in the middle of the road. It was having a staring contest with a huge rabbit. I thought it was a log in the road that fell off a construction truck and was going around it and then it moved. The rabbit ran away and the gator started to chase after it, but I ran over it as it crossed my path. Good thing I had my van with the high clearance. They are tough buggers. I stopped and looked in the rear view mirror and watched him saunter away.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


I love that tunic. Would there be a pattern for this someplace? I would buy it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Your spots, Gali, look just like the one I have on the side of my left knee. Never had a dr. look at it. Does yours itch? Sometimes mine does.


I don't want to run my skin condition in the ground, but I do want to send along a picture that I found on the internet of a close-up and a small detail to look for. A porokeratosis will have a crusty edge. And yes they will itch,burn and some spots will bleed. I have used perscription lotions, they are just OK, they are always heavy and produce very little calming effect even after prolonged use. I have found that Curel lotion is lite and absorbs nicely, and less is more, strange as it seems. A water softner is a must and when the fuzzy side of my sweatpants gets a little nubby after a few washes I wear them wrong side out. :-D sounds crazy... and it is. So here is a close up, and I hope this helps anyone that may be questioning their skin.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Netanyahu is a courageous statesman and a leader of the highest character and honor.
> Wonder if anyone will further investigate <0's and US taxpayers' money meddling in another country's election.
> It's unheard of under a Republican administration.


<0 lost the election in Israel even after taxpayers pitched in all that campaign money.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like they need a bit more socialization with other dogs. Is there a dog park in your new area? Maybe taking one at a time around the neighborhood would help their socialization. They will get use to the leashes, when they understand they can go other places.


This is going to sound harsh to someone that has never had a large dog, but the best collar is one that looks barbaric. It looks like a loop of spikes (they are blunt). The reason why it works is because the entire collar tightens up and not just in front that can hurt/break their esophagus. I had the most bull headed Dalmatian, and she would rather break her throat than stop pulling. After I used that collar once or twice I never had to tighten up on the lead, she was the perfect walker with a totally loose collar at all times. Unless they are insane, I promise it won't hurt them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

KC: I remain amazed at your initiative and ability to design your own patterns after being inspired. 

I don't have that skill and admire those who do.

The poncho you'll make will be gorgeous!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't want to run my skin condition in the ground, but I do want to send along a picture that I found on the internet of a close-up and a small detail to look for. A porokeratosis will have a crusty edge. And yes they will itch,burn and some spots will bleed. I have used perscription lotions, they are just OK, they are always heavy and produce very little calming effect even after prolonged use. I have found that Curel lotion is lite and absorbs nicely, and less is more, strange as it seems. A water softner is a must and when the fuzzy side of my sweatpants gets a little nubby after a few washes I wear them wrong side out. :-D sounds crazy... and it is. So here is a close up, and I hope this helps anyone that may be questioning their skin.


Thanks Gali. I have some of the above symptoms, esp. the itchiness due to hard water, etc. Maybe I'll bring it to my dr.'s attention next time I see him. Hope you're coping well with your condition. Itchy skin is a nuisance. ♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> This is going to sound harsh to someone that has never had a large dog, but the best collar is one that looks barbaric. It looks like a loop of spikes (they are blunt). The reason why it works is because the entire collar tightens up and not just in front that can hurt/break their esophagus. I had the most bull headed Dalmatian, and she would rather break her throat than stop pulling. After I used that collar once or twice I never had to tighten up on the lead, she was the perfect walker with a totally loose collar at all times. Unless they are insane, I promise it won't hurt them.


Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is beautiful. What color are you going to make it?


I have forest green yarn. I didn't want a light color as this tunic will be an over large size. I do 't want to look any bigger than I do. Still dieting. Having shush kabobs tonight. Trying to avoid carbs.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


I hope you get tranquilizers for him soon, he looks so stressed out.

Congrats on the new family member


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It's beautiful Wendy. I love creating my own patterns, and I see you do too. Actually, sometimes I just see something manufactured and recreate it in hand knit project. That's what I am going to do with my tunic/poncho. I am forwarding you the picture of what I want to re-create.


WOW that will be beautiful piece to add to your knitted wardrobe. Let us know what color you are going to use. I loved the silvery cardi you made, you do look great in that color. It looked like you can sport about any color.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> This is going to sound harsh to someone that has never had a large dog, but the best collar is one that looks barbaric. It looks like a loop of spikes (they are blunt). The reason why it works is because the entire collar tightens up and not just in front that can hurt/break their esophagus. I had the most bull headed Dalmatian, and she would rather break her throat than stop pulling. After I used that collar once or twice I never had to tighten up on the lead, she was the perfect walker with a totally loose collar at all times. Unless they are insane, I promise it won't hurt them.


 It is called choke collar.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Gali and everyone interested in the Yes hair removal system, I used my Yes system today. It had to charge yesterday, and by night time it was a little hard to see if it was a success. It worked for me. I am not sure if Gali could stand the device running over her legs though. You don't press hard, but it has a razor-like edge without a blade. You must hold it at a 45 degree angle, and you have to go over a spot more times than you would with a razor blade. The feel is moreike you'd feel with an electric razor, but the best part for me is that I don't need to worry about nicks. It certainly isn't a NoNo Pro because that sort of crystallizes the hair, but it's not exactly a razor either.


Thanks for the up-date. Your right, I don't think it is for me. So glad it's going to work out for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


Bandit looks like a sweetie. I love boy dogs except for the hiking the leg thing. They are sweeter than girls. Once the find out how comfy the sofa is they will sneak on it while you are gone. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have forest green yarn. I didn't want a light color as this tunic will be an over large size. I do 't want to look any bigger than I do. Still dieting. Having shush kabobs tonight. Trying to avoid carbs.


I love forest green. It will be beautiful in that color. How much have you lost? I keep saying I am going to diet but have not yet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

galinipper said:


> WOW that will be beautiful piece to add to your knitted wardrobe. Let us know what color you are going to use. I loved the silvery cardi you made, you do look great in that color. It looked like you can sport about any color.


Got that post....forest green :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a huge adjustment for the dogs LL and they're probably confused too. Please tell DH to be careful - my egg lady's dog lunged off on her and pulled her into the side mirror of her van and then onto the driveway. She ended up with a broken hip and separated shoulder.


Oh, dear! The poor woman! A broken hip and separated shoulder. I feel terrible for her!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praying for comfort & quick healing during this illness. Rest & drink lots of liquids such as hot tea! Hugs, dear lady!


Yarnlady, sinus infections are terrible. Take care of yourself. Sorry I am not there to help you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I saw RiverDance live when Michael Flatley was still dancing. I think he lost 5-10 pounds each day he performed because it was so physical and he sometimes did two performances a day. They are so good and entertaining.


I saw them too. Fabulous!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sounds like they need a bit more socialization with other dogs. Is there a dog park in your new area? Maybe taking one at a time around the neighborhood would help their socialization. They will get use to the leashes, when they understand they can go other places.


I don't think they need socialization. They are great with dogs. They just get excited when they see them, and, since they are used to not being on leashes, they want their freedom to visit and play...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> <0 lost the election in Israel even after taxpayers pitched in all that campaign money.


We can all guess!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


Sweet dog!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


Bandit is a beautiful dog. These pets need a good home as they miss their old home. He is nice so good luck.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have forest green yarn. I didn't want a light color as this tunic will be an over large size. I do 't want to look any bigger than I do. Still dieting. Having shush kabobs tonight. Trying to avoid carbs.


I tasted Lamb & it had a "whang" that I'm not sure if I like it or not. How do you cook lamb? Maybe if I cooked it myself it might taste better.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't want to run my skin condition in the ground, but I do want to send along a picture that I found on the internet of a close-up and a small detail to look for. A porokeratosis will have a crusty edge. And yes they will itch,burn and some spots will bleed. I have used perscription lotions, they are just OK, they are always heavy and produce very little calming effect even after prolonged use. I have found that Curel lotion is lite and absorbs nicely, and less is more, strange as it seems. A water softner is a must and when the fuzzy side of my sweatpants gets a little nubby after a few washes I wear them wrong side out. :-D sounds crazy... and it is. So here is a close up, and I hope this helps anyone that may be questioning their skin.


Gal, that looks sore! Do you have it all the time or is there a break out sometimes?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I tasted Lamb & it had a "whang" that I'm not sure if I like it or not. How do you cook lamb? Maybe if I cooked it myself it might taste better.


Lamb needs lots of garlic. Lots and lots.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> <0 lost the election in Israel even after taxpayers pitched in all that campaign money.


Gal, O loves to spend our money the A-- H---! Then after he leaves office, we still must fork out money to that worthless piece of S. . .t!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Lamb needs lots of garlic. Lots and lots.


DH & I love garlic so maybe that will make a different taste.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> DH & I love garlic so maybe that will make a different taste.


Also, serve with mint jelly.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bandit looks like a sweetie. I love boy dogs except for the hiking the leg thing. They are sweeter than girls. Once the find out how comfy the sofa is they will sneak on it while you are gone. :shock:


Yes, they do love to lounge on sofas, don't they. My DS's dog does the same. Sneaks on it when they're not home.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I tasted Lamb & it had a "whang" that I'm not sure if I like it or not. How do you cook lamb? Maybe if I cooked it myself it might taste better.


I roast my lamb with some chopped up mint sprinkled on. Then when it`s done, I smother it in gravy and home made fresh mint sauce.
Best.Meal.Ever


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I roast my lamb with some chopped up mint sprinkled on. Then when it`s done, I smother it in gravy and home made fresh mint sauce.
> Best.Meal.Ever


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I roast my lamb with some chopped up mint sprinkled on. Then when it`s done, I smother it in gravy and home made fresh mint sauce.
> Best.Meal.Ever


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ouch! I hope your egg lady is ok, Kitty. Dogs can have quite a pull, especially when it's unexpected.


She is still recuperating and it happened 5 weeks ago. Her staples were taken out last week but she will need rehab for quite a while. She can't go home because she lives in a tiny, cluttered trailer that can't accommodate a walker.

In a way, this was a blessing - she really wasn't looking after herself and it turns out the trailer isn't fit to be lived in. Several of us often gave her food and other items, but she's proud and independent and none of us knew how bad it was until she got hurt.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


What a relaxed dog that Bandit is. How can you resist him. It's impossible. Love German Shepherds. DD has a female who is so full of energy that once a week she goes to 'doggie daycare' to work some of it off. All the squirrels in the neighborhood know to stay away from her.
BTW- DS's dog has that type of choke collar and it works. Very efficient.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She is still recuperating and it happened 5 weeks ago. Her staples were taken out last week but she will need rehab for quite a while. She can't go home because she lives in a tiny, cluttered trailer that can't accommodate a walker.
> 
> In a way, this was a blessing - she really wasn't looking after herself and it turns out the trailer isn't fit to be lived in. Several of us often gave her food and other items, but she's proud and independent and none of us knew how bad it was until she got hurt.


Very often, people living in such conditions are not found until they find themselves in an emergency situation and then the social service agencies are called in to investigate and get involved. Happens around here also, esp. with people having too many pets for their living quarters (cats, etc).


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Some interesting tidbits in this list including a fellow who ran a marathon while knitting a scarf and French shepherds who knit on stilts and ...
> 
> http://facts.randomhistory.com/knitting-facts.html#.VQfHqSbTQb0.facebook


Why am I constantly amazed at the information we receive here on our D&P?
Thanks for this - a good read!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the up-date. Your right, I don't think it is for me. So glad it's going to work out for you. :thumbup:


Gali what sort of 'leg wear' are you most comfortable wearing? Are nylons irritating? Wool socks? You must really be careful about your apparel so that it doesn't aggravate the condition. Hugs.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't think they need socialization. They are great with dogs. They just get excited when they see them, and, since they are used to not being on leashes, they want their freedom to visit and play...


I am picturing your dogs, LL, trying to get to the other dogs to socialize and pal around with them. It must be hard to hold on to the leash. Dogs are such great social animals.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I am going to bed, Ladies and Gent. Had a long and tiring day. Will probably get up with MIL couple of times during the night. Better get my zzzzzzzzzzzzz in when I can. Chat again tomorrow. God Bless.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the truth! It is why people are deceived. The news.
> http://www.facebook.com/coffeeparty/photos/a.313395813326.193473.304981108326/10153611089193327/?type=1&theater


Thanks CB - that got me curious what those 6 corps were ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Gal, O loves to spend our money the A-- H---! Then after he leaves office, we still must fork out money to that worthless piece of S. . .t!


Janie......I couldn't have said it better.......thanks a bunch....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> She is still recuperating and it happened 5 weeks ago. Her staples were taken out last week but she will need rehab for quite a while. She can't go home because she lives in a tiny, cluttered trailer that can't accommodate a walker.
> 
> In a way, this was a blessing - she really wasn't looking after herself and it turns out the trailer isn't fit to be lived in. Several of us often gave her food and other items, but she's proud and independent and none of us knew how bad it was until she got hurt.


How old is she?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


Your Bandit is such a handsome boy! and he knows how to find the most comfy seat in the house. It must be wonderful for you to have a dog in the family again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> How old is she?


60 ish


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I tasted Lamb & it had a "whang" that I'm not sure if I like it or not. How do you cook lamb? Maybe if I cooked it myself it might taste better.


I just roast it like I would beef. I rub it with olive oil and sprinkle Rosemary, salt and pepper on it. Roast it at 400 degrees. Reduce after 1/2 hour to 350 and remove when done. It's great as a roast, but I slice part of it thinly and use to fill a pita pocket along with onion, cucumber, and chopped tomatoes. I make a tzasiki sauce.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She is still recuperating and it happened 5 weeks ago. Her staples were taken out last week but she will need rehab for quite a while. She can't go home because she lives in a tiny, cluttered trailer that can't accommodate a walker.
> 
> In a way, this was a blessing - she really wasn't looking after herself and it turns out the trailer isn't fit to be lived in. Several of us often gave her food and other items, but she's proud and independent and none of us knew how bad it was until she got hurt.


Is she in a nursing home? Bless her heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Denim Country friendships


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - that got me curious what those 6 corps were ...


I knew about GE, Disney and CBS but not about the others.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Denim Country friendships


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is she in a nursing home? Bless her heart.


She's in a rehab wing of an extended care facility -- for people who have had accidents or strokes. I'm not sure how long she'll be there. But she does have a good group of neighbours and friends who are helping out with her animals.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I knew about GE, Disney and CBS but not about the others.


Even our little local papers are owned by by larger corps although they seem to have a fair amount of flexibility for editorial content.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's in a rehab wing of an extended care facility -- for people who have had accidents or strokes. I'm not sure how long she'll be there. But she does have a good group of neighbours and friends who are helping out with her animals.


That is good she can get help there for her recovery. I hope she heals properly. It is good to have neighbors and friends to help her out when she home.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is called choke collar.


But different because this one is designed to 'choke' with equal force all around the neck, not just at the esophagus.

http://www.petco.com/product/111525/Petco-Training-Chain-Prong-Collar-for-Dogs.aspx?cm_mmc=CSEMGooglePLA-_-Dog-_-Petco-_-1476386&mr:trackingCode=EE124637-6A1B-E111-B18D-001B21A69EB0&mr:referralID=NA&mr:device=c&mr:adType=pla_with_promotiononline&mr:ad=55967194093&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=81312864493&gclid=CKqj396Xs8QCFe_m7AodhkwAxA

The reviews I read sounded like I wrote them when I first got one, then became convinced that it caused the least amount of harm to the dog. So far the 'evil puppy' is doing okay with a harness, but he is not walk much on a leash.

I wish today could be as happy as his day was yesterday. He just romped and romped outside all day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I am picturing your dogs, LL, trying to get to the other dogs to socialize and pal around with them. It must be hard to hold on to the leash. Dogs are such great social animals.


Yes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I just roast it like I would beef. I rub it with olive oil and sprinkle Rosemary, salt and pepper on it. Roast it at 400 degrees. Reduce after 1/2 hour to 350 and remove when done. It's great as a roast, but I slice part of it thinly and use to fill a pita pocket along with onion, cucumber, and chopped tomatoes. I make a tzasiki sauce.


Sounds delicious, KC, especially with the tzatziki sauce. I just have to get past the gaminess of lamb. I guess garlic would take a lot of it away.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Denim Country friendships


♥
:thumbup: :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Sounds delicious, KC, especially with the tzatziki sauce. I just have to get past the gaminess of lamb. I guess garlic would take a lot of it away.


I think it is all in the way it is prepared. Normally, I don't like it. However, I've had some from Greek restaurants and in Greece, that I enjoyed. I never prepare it myself though.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I just roast it like I would beef. I rub it with olive oil and sprinkle Rosemary, salt and pepper on it. Roast it at 400 degrees. Reduce after 1/2 hour to 350 and remove when done. It's great as a roast, but I slice part of it thinly and use to fill a pita pocket along with onion, cucumber, and chopped tomatoes. I make a tzasiki sauce.


This sounds good so I'll cook some at home & it will taste better I'm sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds delicious, KC, especially with the tzatziki sauce. I just have to get past the gaminess of lamb. I guess garlic would take a lot of it away.


The gaminess must have been what I tasted as we never had lamb growing up so maybe I never acquired the taste for Lamb.

We ate lots of deer meat & I dearly love it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Denim Country friendships


You bet we are the best friends!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You bet we are the best friends!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH and I are going to the Flower and Patio Show in Indy. I always love to see the flowers and displays. In past years I have bought shrubs or potted flowers, but it has been quite awhile since I did that. They do have a Watkins vendor there, so I'll review my extracts on hand and perhaps pick up some. One year I got the cutest wood egg shaped hanging planters from a Tennessee vendor. He used slats of wood to shape the eggs shape. I need to get them out of the attic. I'll send a picture as soon as I do. I set a potted plant inside each egg. It's a little early for that so it may need to wait until I get back from CA.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

It is shameful that Obama has not congratulated Bibi. There is greater animosity toward him today than 6 years ago. He feels the same way about Bibi as does about Purin. Personally, I think this is proof positive that Obama is a narcissist. I guess having dealt with an ex-SIL who was a diagnosed narcissist. I also saw a psychologist's list of symptoms. 

Obama fits the profile. Narcissists crave approval and attention. They think they are smarter than others. Your relationship with them is bearable if you worship them the way the narcissist worships themself. They seek to have control at all times. There is an OCD element to narcissists behavior. They preen and are well-kempt. They constantly seek approval through their appearance and lifestyle. If a narcissist is challenged, diminished in the eyes of others or does not receive your adulation, they can be vicious and they will pay you back in a manner uneven with your challenge to them. They lack empathy for others. So, their actions are often at odds with what a normal person would use to get approval. They seem to lack the ability to see others reactions to themselves.

This fits Obama to a T. I hope he doesn't lash out in some way, for example denying Israel weapons, since the election.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No head ache last night, but drop about 20 stitches on Ruch shawl. Know that was fun, Then found a knot half way through a row. With 5+ stitches will not rip especial when it is Morhair. 

Gali your German Shepard has same markings as my G.S. Bear. He did pull me down once as other dogs across the street. But I was not hurt. He knew he did something wrong and was so gentle when walking after that.
I had a training led for him which fit around his mouth and back of his head. It did not hurt his throat,as Vet said choke chains could do. All I had to do was pull up and it stop him , he only pulled me once. I did not have training collar on him. The trainer made people think he was a biter but he wasn't. I miss him, he loved the couch too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is shameful that Obama has not congratulated Bibi. There is greater animosity toward him today than 6 years ago. He feels the same way about Bibi as does about Purin. Personally, I think this is proof positive that Obama is a narcissist. I guess having dealt with an ex-SIL who was a diagnosed narcissist. I also saw a psychologist's list of symptoms.
> 
> Obama fits the profile. Narcissists crave approval and attention. They think they are smarter than others. Your relationship with them is bearable if you worship them the way the narcissist worships themself. They seek to have control at all times. There is an OCD element to narcissists behavior. They preen and are well-kempt. They constantly seek approval through their appearance and lifestyle. If a narcissist is challenged, diminished in the eyes of others or does not receive your adulation, they can be vicious and they will pay you back in a manner uneven with your challenge to them. They lack empathy for others. So, their actions are often at odds with what a normal person would use to get approval. They seem to lack the ability to see others reactions to themselves.
> 
> This fits Obama to a T. I hope he doesn't lash out in some way, for example denying Israel weapons, since the election.


IPAD messing up! This fits O perfectly & his wife too -- did you see the red jacket she had on when meeting Korean people? Shameful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - that got me curious what those 6 corps were ...


I wonder which one owns Warren Buffet newspaper empire?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Gal, O loves to spend our money the A-- H---! Then after he leaves office, we still must fork out money to that worthless piece of S. . .t!


Oh, we'll be paying, our kids will be paying, our grandkids will be paying, etc..., not to mention the irreversible loss of personal freedom and civility in our culture! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's in a rehab wing of an extended care facility -- for people who have had accidents or strokes. I'm not sure how long she'll be there. But she does have a good group of neighbours and friends who are helping out with her animals.


Oh, that is so nice of the neighbors, Kitty, to help each other out like that. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful day here.

Joey are you watch Badger's game tomorrow? Sure hope they win the Big Ten. As it is the last year for Gasser and Kaminsky Would love to see them leave their years on team with a big big win. 

Couch Ryan will surely miss those two. 

Not going down to Madison starting to day until Sunday if then. High school play offs. Town was already filling up yesterday. 

Did you see on the News what happen at Madison common counsel Meeting . Young women stood up and told them if police officer who shot Robinson was not convicted. There would be riots in Madison worst then Fergason. What is wrong with this person. The family of Robinsons family ask for peace, the black community leaders are asking for the same thing. But this young radical women is holding it over the heads of all that it would happen. I do not understand this as serate group are going to put forth what has happen and they are no way connected to the police force. If it does happen wonder what Liberals in Madison will think then .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did any one see interview with man who wrote article about Cheney (in his own words) for Book man is writing about Cheney? In Cheney's own words. Obama is the worst president of all the presidents we have had in America. Seem it is spreading around this country and not just Cheney is thinking that. 

Even major networks are getting in there too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think it is all in the way it is prepared. Normally, I don't like it. However, I've had some from Greek restaurants and in Greece, that I enjoyed. I never prepare it myself though.


I don't prepare lamb either, because I find the taste off-putting, as a rule. But, I did have lamb once, in a long-gone restaurant, that didn't taste gamey at all. Wonder how they prepared it. Years ago, my DH's grandmother told me that she would make roast lamb for her husband but hide many, many cloves of garlic in slits in the meat. He never knew it, otherwise he wouldn't have eaten it because of the garlic being there. But I've never had her lamb prepared that way so I can't say whether it was gamey or not. DH is neutral about the meat, so I don't bother with it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The gaminess must have been what I tasted as we never had lamb growing up so maybe I never acquired the taste for Lamb.
> 
> We ate lots of deer meat & I dearly love it!


I never had lamb growing up, so I'm not used to it either. I also wonder if the gaminess comes from older lamb, mutton. Someone mentioned that to me once.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No head ache last night, but drop about 20 stitches on Ruch shawl. Know that was fun, Then found a knot half way through a row. With 5+ stitches will not rip especial when it is Morhair.
> 
> Gali your German Shepard has same markings as my G.S. Bear. He did pull me down once as other dogs across the street. But I was not hurt. He knew he did something wrong and was so gentle when walking after that.
> I had a training led for him which fit around his mouth and back of his head. It did not hurt his throat,as Vet said choke chains could do. All I had to do was pull up and it stop him , he only pulled me once. I did not have training collar on him. The trainer made people think he was a biter but he wasn't. I miss him, he loved the couch too.


Yarnie, glad to hear that you didn't have a headache yesterday.:thumbup: Was it a sunny day your way as it was in our area? Even if the temps didn't agree, at least it looked like a 'spring is almost here' day.
My DD's GS nips and some people may take that as biting, but she is not mean and does not break the skin. I carry a spray bottle of water and when I see she's ready to nip my hand, point it at her, she backs off right away. She's just so full of playful energy. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> IPAD messing up! This fits O perfectly & his wife too -- did you see the red jacket she had on when meeting Korean people? Shameful!


m & h have no fashion sense at all. Either that, or Mao's designer must be dressing them!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> IPAD messing up! This fits O perfectly & his wife too -- did you see the red jacket she had on when meeting Korean people? Shameful!


 :thumbup: She was a mess. Terrible outfit. An embarrassment to the people of the USA.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I see the game is on at 8:20 our time. I am scheduled to work to 9, so I should be able to watch the second half.
> 
> I would think those girls (not mature enough to be called women) could be arrested for a terrorist's threat or blackmail. I wonder if they really live in Madison or if they have been imported, just to cause trouble.


Community activists?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> m & h have no fashion sense at all. Either that, or Mao's designer must be dressing them!


I didn't see this - can anyone point me in the right direction? I did a quick search and came up empty.

I did see a beautiful deep plum gown she wore recently and a pretty red coat.

On another topic: do dry cleaners clean lampshades? We have only two in our entire house but wondered if they can be cleaned rather than me just dusting them? (silk I think - maybe poly?)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Did any one see interview with man who wrote article about Cheney (in his own words) for Book man is writing about Cheney? In Cheney's own words. Obama is the worst president of all the presidents we have had in America. Seem it is spreading around this country and not just Cheney is thinking that.
> 
> Even major networks are getting in there too.


That was James Rosen, the Fox News journalist doing a Playboy article. He was targeted by Obama over Snowden, I think. That is another one of the proven, but "false scandals, according to Democrats. The Cheney interview is being discussed in various media outlets because they have been asked to by Obama's administration. They are acting as attack dogs against Cheney. It's a typical mode of operation for Obama. Destroy the messenger, ignore the issue of Obama's competency.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I never had lamb growing up, so I'm not used to it either. I also wonder if the gaminess comes from older lamb, mutton. Someone mentioned that to me once.


I don't like lamb either. I would gag if I had to eat it. I don't like venison . I guess it is the gaminess that puts me off. My friend uses coke to take the game taste out of the deer. I would still know it was deer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like lamb either. I would gag if I had to eat it. I don't like venison . I guess it is the gaminess that puts me off. My friend uses coke to take the game taste out of the deer. I would still know it was deer.


Never had deer meat. Have friends who hunt, but never had meat from them. Don't think I'd like it, if it's gamey.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That was James Rosen, the Fox News journalist doing a Playboy article. He was targeted by Obama over Snowden, I think. That is another one of the proven, but "false scandals, according to Democrats. The Cheney interview is being discussed in various media outlets because they have been asked to by Obama's administration. They are acting as attack dogs against Cheney. It's a typical mode of operation for Obama. Destroy the messenger, ignore the issue of Obama's competency.


Cheney is a straight shooter. Says what he means and means what he says, unlike the present occupant of the WH. :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Lamb is mild tasting. It is recommended for an ulcer diet. I have not had lamb, but we did butcher a two year old sheep (mutton) We had all of it ground and I cooked it as ground beef. I prefer it to the ground beef you can buy today. When we had venison, we had it ground with 1/3 pork and 2/3 venison and cooked it like ground beef.
> When the children were young, venison was our mainstay for the year. The one year we ran out of venison and I bought some ground beef. After eating it, my daughter said "don't ever get that terrible tasting stuff again."


I guess it's what you're used to eating from very young age.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Never had deer meat. Have friends who hunt, but never had meat from them. Don't think I'd like it, if it's gamey.


You have to cook it right. It is less fattening. My DH's grandmother could cook anything and make it taste good. They survived during the Depression on venison. She even canned it. I know that you have to get the blood drained out ASAP. I can't remember if she did it with venison, but she would soak much of the wild game in buttermilk.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a good site to learn about field dressing and cooking venison. My DH's grandfather dressed out his own deer. In fact he sometimes did it in the basement to prevent the authorities from knowing how many he shot. He had kids to feed and deer were abundant. He was also 1/2 Native American. So he learned to hunt at an early age and was a dead shot.

http://gameandgarden.com/cooking/ten-tips-to-know-when-preparing-venison/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Cheney is a straight shooter. Says what he means and means what he says, unlike the present occupant of the WH. :evil:


Jokim
yes, smack into a friend's face. How nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Lakes, thanks for that info, it is a problem with some dogs. I was about ready to introduce D&P to our new dog a couple months ago. I delayed it because you introduced your new puppy (hope he is still doing well) and his name is Bandit. Well after losing Lucca to a tumor, a few weeks later we decided to Re-Home a 4 yr. old German Shepard from a man that was not able to keep him due to a move. His name is Bandit !!!! It's the first male GS I have ever had, they have always been female and the first I have had that was not a puppy. We are so lucky to have found him and his training was exceptional. He didn't live on a farm, he was not accustom to ducks, goose or chickens, he has learned he can't catch a squirrel, deer or turkey. He's not afraid of a gun being fired and he's a little to comfortable on the leather sofa. This is a picture of where he was when I come home one day. We are working on this bad habit.


What bad habit? Bandit will most likely share if asked.   Bandit is quite a handsome young pup and has certainly lucked out on a forever home. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bandit looks like a sweetie. I love boy dogs except for the hiking the leg thing. They are sweeter than girls. Once the find out how comfy the sofa is they will sneak on it while you are gone. :shock:


CB, my girl dog has taken to lifting her leg, just like her brothers. It is so funny to watch her. She actually marks a spot the same way the boys do. :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gali - I'm catching up. I LOVE your German Shepard! So great you found him and made him yours.

Bandit looks so comfortable and right at home on your leather sofa. We have only leather sofas and love seats in our home, and would surely be so angry if my GS was on them, but he looks so good on yours, how can we get angry? :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It is shameful that Obama has not congratulated Bibi. There is greater animosity toward him today than 6 years ago. He feels the same way about Bibi as does about Purin. Personally, I think this is proof positive that Obama is a narcissist. I guess having dealt with an ex-SIL who was a diagnosed narcissist. I also saw a psychologist's list of symptoms.
> 
> Obama fits the profile. Narcissists crave approval and attention. They think they are smarter than others. Your relationship with them is bearable if you worship them the way the narcissist worships themself. They seek to have control at all times. There is an OCD element to narcissists behavior. They preen and are well-kempt. They constantly seek approval through their appearance and lifestyle. If a narcissist is challenged, diminished in the eyes of others or does not receive your adulation, they can be vicious and they will pay you back in a manner uneven with your challenge to them. They lack empathy for others. So, their actions are often at odds with what a normal person would use to get approval. They seem to lack the ability to see others reactions to themselves.
> 
> This fits Obama to a T. I hope he doesn't lash out in some way, for example denying Israel weapons, since the election.


Biden even found something to do this week so he "couldn't" phone Netanyahu and congratulate him. Did Kerry? Or was he too deeply wrapped up in the talks with Iran? How totally ignorant of this administration. I sure would have liked to be a fly on the wall when Obama found out Netanyahu won the election.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful day here.
> 
> Joey are you watch Badger's game tomorrow? Sure hope they win the Big Ten. As it is the last year for Gasser and Kaminsky Would love to see them leave their years on team with a big big win.
> 
> ...


This woman doesn't care about the facts. The only thing that matters to her is that a cop shot a black person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like lamb either. I would gag if I had to eat it. I don't like venison . I guess it is the gaminess that puts me off. My friend uses coke to take the game taste out of the deer. I would still know it was deer.


I cannot eat deer either. Gag! But, with lamb, if done correctly, can be delicious. But, you need to add a lot of stuff to it. A lot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I guess it's what you're used to eating from very young age.


They are now saying that it starts in the womb with what your mother ate. You will like stuff that she ate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't see this - can anyone point me in the right direction? I did a quick search and came up empty.
> 
> I did see a beautiful deep plum gown she wore recently and a pretty red coat.
> 
> On another topic: do dry cleaners clean lampshades? We have only two in our entire house but wondered if they can be cleaned rather than me just dusting them? (silk I think - maybe poly?)


KPG, there is a product on the market that cleans silk flowers. I had a friend that used to do floral arrangements and she recommended using this cleaner to clean the arrangements. I used it on some arrangements I had and it worked great. I wonder if it would also work on lampshades. It's available at Michaels in the floral dept.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Cheney is a straight shooter. Says what he means and means what he says, unlike the present occupant of the WH. :evil:


 A straight shooter? I'll bet you wouldn't want to go hunting with him! His friend who is missing half of his face would disagree with you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon ladies.
I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
Anyway, while I was there, the deal was that I did the housework, and cooking, and our laundry. So one evening I was looking in the freezer, and saw a package of ground beef. I decided to make ground beef. So when my hubby called to ask what was for dinner from the Navy base, I told him spaghetti with meat sauce and home made garlic bread. So the owner of the house invited most of hubbys squadron to eat with us.I made sure I had plenty of everything.
While we were eating, Scott asked how much he owed me for the ground beef. And I said I didn`t buy any - I found it in the freezer. Scott then informed me it was ground venison that his Dad had ground when they went hunting. Visions of sweet Bambi`s Mother were going through my mind and I burst into tears in front of about 15 military guys. And then Pete grabbed my plate and said "I don`t guess you want anymore then huh" and I ran to the bedroom crying. Before I fell asleep I could hear them all laughing and saying shh shh and then laughing again. Then I heard someone singing "Drip drip drop little April Shower" (From the Bambi movie), and more laughing and shushing ensued. 
And I haven`t eaten venison since.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Lamb is mild tasting. It is recommended for an ulcer diet. I have not had lamb, but we did butcher a two year old sheep (mutton) We had all of it ground and I cooked it as ground beef. I prefer it to the ground beef you can buy today. When we had venison, we had it ground with 1/3 pork and 2/3 venison and cooked it like ground beef.
> When the children were young, venison was our mainstay for the year. The one year we ran out of venison and I bought some ground beef. After eating it, my daughter said "don't ever get that terrible tasting stuff again."


I guess it is just what you are used to. I am sure I ate it growing up . I know I have had squirrel and dumplings. It taste like thighs of a chicken.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, my girl dog has taken to lifting her leg, just like her brothers. It is so funny to watch her. She actually marks a spot the same way the boys do. :XD: :XD:


Jojo squats like a girl when he is alone but if another male is around he hikes his legs. Peer pressure. :-o


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

Saw Mick Jagger in person. He actually looks better in person than on TV,,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
> One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
> When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
> ...


I am with you on the Bambi. I would see little sheep faces if I hate lamb.   :roll:


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

Just learning how to use all the tools. Sorry for the wrong addition to the conversation.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> They are now saying that it starts in the womb with what your mother ate. You will like stuff that she ate.


That could very well be true, LL. My son likes sardines, smoked fish, et al. Everything I like, yet my DD, does not. Go figure.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> The gaminess must have been what I tasted as we never had lamb growing up so maybe I never acquired the taste for Lamb.
> 
> We ate lots of deer meat & I dearly love it!


I never thought that lamb was 'gamy' it just has a strong flavor, and fatty which is what makes it so good. I will tell you my favorite way to roast a leg of lamb is to coat it in pesto. It is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw the interview with Chaney, you may not agree with him all the time, but I love his straight shooting. And yes before all the AOLW trolls post, yes I would hunt with him. At least he doesn't stab you in the back, pout that he didn't get his way and not call Bibi until 5 PM today, and loves our country and our military with all his heart(s).


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I saw the interview with Chaney, you may not agree with him all the time, but I love his straight shooting. And yes before all the AOLW trolls post, yes I would hunt with him. At least he doesn't stab you in the back, pout that he didn't get his way and not call Bibi until 5 PM today, and loves our country and our military with all his heart(s).


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. At least he knew what his job was and didn't complain to his friends how grateful he was to be able to discuss great artists and not have to think about budgets, etc


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Judi1006 said:


> Couldn't agree more. At least he knew what his job was and didn't complain to his friends how grateful he was to be able to discuss great artists and not have to think about budgets, etc


Born in Petoskey , how is Michigan doing weather wise? 
Thinking of heading there this summer. Miss the places I have know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Judi, 
Traverse city do you live by the lake? When is the Cherry festival this year?

Where do you go around Michigan places I mean.

Have you been to the UP. What is are the Finish people famous for?

Do you use the ferry?

Do you ever go over to Mac Island? 

How about the Bridge?


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

Michigan here is doing beautifully. Snow almost gone. Don't have to worry about slipping on ice when walking. And that big yellow ball in the sky finally came out of hiding. Just waiting for the ice on the lakes to melt. Our puppy is trying to figure out what all that green and brown stuff is on the ground. &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a friend who is Greek she taught me how to pronounce Gyro? I did not pronounce it right. It is hy rows.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Still on shawl, put hat a side for a bit. I lost my row counter then found and change rows on it. Guess what I had to go back and do shawl just to remember where I left off. Lost my notes too on where I was. So am sticking with the shawl. Hat I know where I am, shawl with 500 + stitches not so much. Hate when I do that.

Went down to BArnes and Nobles and order book by Nicky Epstein's new book Knitting in Circles . Also found Jo Sharps Knit, new magazine she has out.Plus found Pam Powers book on Knitted Scarves. All interesting and many good patterns. Like I don't have enough books.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
> One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
> When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
> ...


Know why you like lamb your Welsh. As to Venisons . Mom tried to make me believe when serving hamburgers it was beef. I knew it wasn't. But know do not have a problem eating it. As I think it was Jokim or Jeoy mention mixed with sausage really good. Also have learned if the deer lives in swamp they will be more gamy tasting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Cheney is a straight shooter. Says what he means and means what he says, unlike the present occupant of the WH. :evil:


Cheney and Bush had a sense of duty to America and Americans. Obama cares only about himself, his image, and his legacy. But even worse, he formed an administration with the mindset of the Stassi. Strong arm tactics and lying are their strongest talents. Duty and honor are unknowns to them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Cheney and Bush had a sense of duty to America and Americans. Obama cares only about himself, his image, and his legacy. But even worse, he formed an administration with the mindset of the Stassi. Strong arm tactics and lying are their strongest talents. Duty and honor are unknowns to them.


You have that right.

Those on the left still don't get it it is not race that I am against it is the man and his policies. He does not know what or where or how to be a President.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Cheney and Bush had a sense of duty to America and Americans. Obama cares only about himself, his image, and his legacy. But even worse, he formed an administration with the mindset of the Stassi. Strong arm tactics and lying are their strongest talents. Duty and honor are unknowns to them.


Now <0 wants to force us to vote. Then he will want us to vote his way. Can't wait until he is gone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
> One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
> When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
> ...


Great story! Sorry it happened to you. I cannot eat venison either. I love deer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Judi1006 said:


> Saw Mick Jagger in person. He actually looks better in person than on TV,,


I hope so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That could very well be true, LL. My son likes sardines, smoked fish, et al. Everything I like, yet my DD, does not. Go figure.


That is interesting. One did and one did not. I guess that theory of what mom's eat is not true.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now <0 wants to force us to vote. Then he will want us to vote his way. Can't wait until he is gone.


He wants to force Democrats to vote. He would be happy if Republicans stayed home. You can make everyone registered to vote, but you can't force them to the polls unless you use a cattle prod. But his Stassi would probably do that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope so.


HAHAHAHAHA......Great post LL. now I'm trying to get the vision of his face out of my mind. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great story! Sorry it happened to you. I cannot eat venison either. I love deer.


I thought venison was deer?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHAHAHA......Great post LL. now I'm trying to get the vision of his face out of my mind. :-o


 :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's the first picture out of the White house of <0 calling Bibi


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought venison was deer?


Yes. it is deer. I love the animals. They are so sensitive and wonderful. Like a pet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> They were thoughtful of others even in little things. Like spending Christmas in Washington, so the members of the Secret Service could spend some time with their families on Christmas. Recently, the 0bamas took two planes to Los Angeles. They each wanted to stop at a different place on their way home. Million plus of taxpayer money wasted.


The Kennedy brothers were also bound by a sense of duty and history. They were terrible husbands, but had an almost a military attitude of duty, honor, and service toward America. The only person Obama services is his gay lovers. He is totally lacking in manners, a sense that he was elected to serve rather than be served, and telling the truth is a foreign concept. My guess is that within a year of his leaving office Americans will have the "full story" of Obama. He is the Manchurian candidate. My guess is we will learn that he never attended classes. He can't be a college graduate because he knows no history. He can't be a constitutional professor because he doesn't know the constitution. He can't be an American because he does not know American values or how many states comprise the US. He has no real friends. He has people who fear him. He has people who use him. He has people that eventually rat him out. No one is a longtime friend. Michelle nearly divorced him, and stays with him for the kids sake although separate vacations work best for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Here's the first picture out of the White house of <0 calling Bibi


That says it all. Thanks Gali for the laugh and the truth. Time for him to grow up and act like an adult.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> That says it all. Thanks Gali for the laugh and the truth. Time for him to grow up and act like an adult.


your welcome and glad to see you are feeling better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Kennedy brothers were also bound by a sense of duty and history. They were terrible husbands, but had an almost a military attitude of duty, honor, and service toward America. The only person Obama services is his gay lovers. He is totally lacking in manners, a sense that he was elected to serve rather than be served, and telling the truth is a foreign concept. My guess is that within a year of his leaving office Americans will have the "full story" of Obama. He is the Manchurian candidate. My guess is we will learn that he never attended classes. He can't be a college graduate because he knows no history. He can't be a constitutional professor because he doesn't know the constitution. He can't be an American because he does not know American values or how many states comprise the US. He has no real friends. He has people who fear him. He has people who use him. He has people that eventually rat him out. No one is a longtime friend. Michelle nearly divorced him, and stays with him for the kids sake although separate vacations work best for her.


He leaving will leave this country in a mess. He has two more years to stir the pot. I am worried about what he can and will do next.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
> One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
> When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
> ...


Great story wendy I don't eat Deer meat either. I did when it was prepared for me a lot of years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Venison can be deer, elk, moose, etc.


The only wild meat I will never eat again is Raccoon it is not only gamy but it is grease and that is that.


----------



## Judi1006 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yarn Lady

I'm west of TC. but we go there for shopping, etc. our lake, Little Glen, warms up before all the others around here. But yes, we've taken the ferry to Mac Island and flown there too. The bridge is quite impressive. Since my family comes up for most of July, we don't go many places. The grandkids love Sleeping Bear Dunes, the beaches on Lake Michigan in Empire, and ,of course, the Glens. My husband has taken the ferry to Wisconsin on his way to Chicago and enjoyed it. We call this area of the country "God's Country" because of the beauty in all the seasons and everything there is to do or not. It's certainly given me the time and peace to start knitting again. We love it!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Venison can be deer, elk, moose, etc.


Did not know that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Venison can be deer, elk, moose, etc.


Did not know that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He leaving will leave this country in a mess. He has two more years to stir the pot. I am worried about what he can and will do next.


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Judi1006 said:


> Michigan here is doing beautifully. Snow almost gone. Don't have to worry about slipping on ice when walking. And that big yellow ball in the sky finally came out of hiding. Just waiting for the ice on the lakes to melt. Our puppy is trying to figure out what all that green and brown stuff is on the ground. 😄😄


You have got to be kidding. Lake Erie was frozen solid. You could probably walk to Canada. No way you don't have snow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s officially the first day of spring tomorrow, and the forecast calls for rain tomorrow. Typical.
It`s also very chilly too. I just had a lovely hot bubble bath to try and warm up a bit.
Thankfully by Saturday it will start to warm up again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo squats like a girl when he is alone but if another male is around he hikes his legs. Peer pressure. :-o


Learned behavior? ;-) :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is interesting. One did and one did not. I guess that theory of what mom's eat is not true.


It could be true, LL. But it could go deeper than what moms eat, to predisposal to certain taste preferences going back generations. My DS looks like my side of the family, acts like it and has the work habits (puttering around the house) of my dad and me. DD, on the other hand, takes after my DH's side of the family, in looks and other aspects.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. it is deer. I love the animals. They are so sensitive and wonderful. Like a pet.


Deer are cute and pretty, except during rutting season. Then they can be dangerous. I know. Was almost gored by one.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Biden even found something to do this week so he "couldn't" phone Netanyahu and congratulate him. Did Kerry? Or was he too deeply wrapped up in the talks with Iran? How totally ignorant of this administration. I sure would have liked to be a fly on the wall when Obama found out Netanyahu won the election.


Heard some analysts say that, if it appears to the world that we have begun to distance ourselves from Israel, an ally in need of our backing and protection, that it will leave Israel vulnerable to attack from hostile nations. The attackers will not fear retribution from the US for attacking Israel.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
> One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
> When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this story with us, WendyBee. It was so inconsiderate of these men to make light of your experience, esp. since you gave them a good meal. I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. If they had only labeled the meat in the freezer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have cooked turtle. I baked it in cream of chicken soup just like I did chicken then, about 40 years ago. I have also cooked, squirrel, rabbit, pheasant, partridge, and ducks. The wild variety when we were first married. Then domestic ones when the boys were in school.


Tripe is about the limit of my eating adventures. Chicken, pork, fish, beef and turkey, sometimes shrimp and scallops, are what I eat regularly. 
Once I made Philadelphia PepperPot soup, which contains tripe, and gave it to my DH. He ate and loved it. Have yet to tell him that he ate tripe 35 yrs ago! ;-) He would divorce me if he ever found out. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I never thought that lamb was 'gamy' it just has a strong flavor, and fatty which is what makes it so good. I will tell you my favorite way to roast a leg of lamb is to coat it in pesto. It is absolutely wonderful.


I guess that strong flavor is what I refer to as 'gamey'. It is so different from the other meats that I normally consume.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I saw the interview with Chaney, you may not agree with him all the time, but I love his straight shooting. And yes before all the AOLW trolls post, yes I would hunt with him. At least he doesn't stab you in the back, pout that he didn't get his way and not call Bibi until 5 PM today, and loves our country and our military with all his heart(s).


So <0 finally called Mr. Netanyahu. Wonder what made him do it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Cheney and Bush had a sense of duty to America and Americans. Obama cares only about himself, his image, and his legacy. But even worse, he formed an administration with the mindset of the Stassi. Strong arm tactics and lying are their strongest talents. Duty and honor are unknowns to them.


You're right KC. The cruelty and brutality of the STASSI are legendary; second only to the tactics of the KGB. Every socialist government needs to resort to such tactics in order to survive.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They were thoughtful of others even in little things. Like spending Christmas in Washington, so the members of the Secret Service could spend some time with their families on Christmas. Recently, the 0bamas took two planes to Los Angeles. They each wanted to stop at a different place on their way home. Million plus of taxpayer money wasted.


With media sympathetic to <0, only a minute fraction of the truth about the waste and corruption of his admin. will come to light.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> He wants to force Democrats to vote. He would be happy if Republicans stayed home. You can make everyone registered to vote, but you can't force them to the polls unless you use a cattle prod. But his Stassi would probably do that.


Behind the Iron Curtain, the communists basically did just that. Every eligible voter had to vote under threat of punishment so that communist gov't could show the world that they were the peoples' choice, and get 'legitimacy'. Never mind that there was no difference between the agenda, or political party, of the candidates.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon ladies.
> I am so fussy with my food...even as a kid. When I was about 8 years old, my Mother used to say that she could write all the foods I liked on a postage stamp and still leave room for the Lord`s Prayer. And I`m still the same way today.
> One food I do love, and would eat everyday is roast lamb with fresh mint sauce. Unfortunately it`s so expensive we can only have it once in a while.
> When I was newlywed, me and hubby stayed at a friends house who was in the same squadron as hubby. We stayed there for a month while we saved up enough for a deposit for our own place.
> ...


That was mean of them to tease you like that :thumbdown:

As for lamb - I love all cuts of lamb prepared almost anyway - but my favourite is probably braised lamb shanks. I also like game meat; my Dad didn't hunt but a family friend did and every year we got some deer and moose meat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess it is just what you are used to. I am sure I ate it growing up . I know I have had squirrel and dumplings. It taste like thighs of a chicken.


That I haven't tried. Some foods I would probably only eat if I didn't know what it was, and squirrel falls into that category.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Jojo squats like a girl when he is alone but if another male is around he hikes his legs. Peer pressure. :-o


 :lol: That is funny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Kennedy brothers were also bound by a sense of duty and history. They were terrible husbands, but had an almost a military attitude of duty, honor, and service toward America. The only person Obama services is his gay lovers. He is totally lacking in manners, a sense that he was elected to serve rather than be served, and telling the truth is a foreign concept. My guess is that within a year of his leaving office Americans will have the "full story" of Obama. He is the Manchurian candidate. My guess is we will learn that he never attended classes. He can't be a college graduate because he knows no history. He can't be a constitutional professor because he doesn't know the constitution. He can't be an American because he does not know American values or how many states comprise the US. He has no real friends. He has people who fear him. He has people who use him. He has people that eventually rat him out. No one is a longtime friend. Michelle nearly divorced him, and stays with him for the kids sake although separate vacations work best for her.


Very interesting, KC. I agree that the Kennedys, esp. Jack and to a great degree, Robert also, had a sense of duty and history to this country. <0 's behavior toward our country has people wondering as to his goals and intentions.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The only wild meat I will never eat again is Raccoon it is not only gamy but it is grease and that is that.


Aren't some raccoons rabid?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Did not know that.


Neither did I.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I never thought that lamb was 'gamy' it just has a strong flavor, and fatty which is what makes it so good. I will tell you my favorite way to roast a leg of lamb is to coat it in pesto. It is absolutely wonderful.


Have never thought to try pesto with lamb; thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You have got to be kidding. Lake Erie was frozen solid. You could probably walk to Canada. No way you don't have snow.


Lake Erie is about 89 % ice covered at present. Even if it's 100% ice covered, it's not solidly frozen in the middle. It is basically a river, water still flows, under the ice, to Niagara River and on to L. Ontario. 
Some years ago (25-30? yrs), the lake appeared to be solidly frozen across. A group of lawyers decided to trek across the lake to Canada. They were never heard from again. I don't know if their bodies washed up further down stream later in the spring or summer. This was in the late '70s or early 80's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Still on shawl, put hat a side for a bit. I lost my row counter then found and change rows on it. Guess what I had to go back and do shawl just to remember where I left off. Lost my notes too on where I was. So am sticking with the shawl. Hat I know where I am, shawl with 500 + stitches not so much. Hate when I do that.
> 
> Went down to BArnes and Nobles and order book by Nicky Epstein's new book Knitting in Circles . Also found Jo Sharps Knit, new magazine she has out.Plus found Pam Powers book on Knitted Scarves. All interesting and many good patterns. Like I don't have enough books.


You're replacing your stash Yarnie! What do you think of Epstein's book?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The only wild meat I will never eat again is Raccoon it is not only gamy but it is grease and that is that.


Have never tried it and wouldn't want to either.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. God Bless.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Lake Erie is about 89 % ice covered at present. Even if it's 100% ice covered, it's not solidly frozen in the middle. It is basically a river, water still flows, under the ice, to Niagara River and on to L. Ontario.
> Some years ago (25-30? yrs), the lake appeared to be solidly frozen across. A group of lawyers decided to trek across the lake to Canada. They were never heard from again. I don't know if their bodies washed up further down stream later in the spring or summer. This was in the late '70s or early 80's.


They certainly should have known better. Every winter there are regular warnings not to cross lakes and rivers without testing the ice. Seemed like every year an ice fisher went through the ice somewhere in Alberta despite all the warnings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Raccoon makes me think of the Beverly Hillbillies. Was Grannie cooking **** or was it something else?


 :lol: I think she had everything and anything on the menu at one time or another!

A quick google and Granny has a cookbook -- didn't see a **** recipie, but there is owl and possum :lol: 
http://www.amazon.com/Grannys-Beverly-Hillbillies-Cookbook-Clark/dp/1558532714


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Great story wendy I don't eat Deer meat either. I did when it was prepared for me a lot of years ago.


When my DD as little I cooked liver.....told her it was "Swedish Chicken."
She loved it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lake Erie is about 89 % ice covered at present. Even if it's 100% ice covered, it's not solidly frozen in the middle. It is basically a river, water still flows, under the ice, to Niagara River and on to L. Ontario.
> Some years ago (25-30? yrs), the lake appeared to be solidly frozen across. A group of lawyers decided to trek across the lake to Canada. They were never heard from again. I don't know if their bodies washed up further down stream later in the spring or summer. This was in the late '70s or early 80's.


Jokim LTL and I were talking about between Lake Michigan and Erie . To go to Mackinaw Island you have to cross ice bridge. It is now only starting to open because of the coast guard ice breakers. Also there is still a lot of snow in Petoskey left no ground showing yet according to friend and family I have over there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Behind the Iron Curtain, the communists basically did just that. Every eligible voter had to vote under threat of punishment so that communist gov't could show the world that they were the peoples' choice, and get 'legitimacy'. Never mind that there was no difference between the agenda, or political party, of the candidates.


Obama's rant about voting is wishful thinking. It would take a new constitutional amendment, and that won't happen. I think <O will do and say many provoking things. He is up against a hard headline on 3/24 to announce the Iran treaty. The voting provocation is just a way to distract people from that unappetizing deal. I saw an excerpt tonight of a video <O sent to Iran be broadcast to the Iranian people. He slammed Israel in it. So, now <O has committed treason. Maybe he'll be impeached. We can only pray.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Aren't some raccoons rabid?


Not all , but they taste yucky


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They certainly should have known better. Every winter there are regular warnings not to cross lakes and rivers without testing the ice. Seemed like every year an ice fisher went through the ice somewhere in Alberta despite all the warnings.


same here but Lake Superior was frozen again this year and people where walking over to see the ice caves.

Coast guard cutters where out last week on Lake Michigan breaking up the ice. It was thick this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're replacing your stash Yarnie! What do you think of Epstein's book?


Have not gotten book yet but is ordered and should get it in the mail sometime next week. Book store ordered it for me today. :thumbup: Will let you know when I get it. It did look interesting when read about it on internet.

The Pam Power's book is really neat . I bought her patterns for the three scarfs last month. So had to see the book. Wow she has some really neat scarfs and cowls, and infinity crowls. 
she has a different way of doing them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WE Bee glad to hear your weather is getting better. It sure has been a ruff one for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Raccoon makes me think of the Beverly Hillbillies. Was Grannie cooking **** or was it something else?


Oh good one Joey . Forgot about that one.

A friend of mine's father loved to hunt and he invited all of us to a wild game feed. It was interesting meat except for the ****. I could not stand it and wanted so to spit it out. Just did not eat the rest of it. Thank goodness only had a bit of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not gotten book yet but is ordered and should get it in the mail sometime next week. Book store ordered it for me today. :thumbup: Will let you know when I get it. It did look interesting when read about it on internet.
> 
> The Pam Power's book is really neat . I bought her patterns for the three scarfs last month. So had to see the book. Wow she has some really neat scarfs and cowls, and infinity crowls.
> she has a different way of doing them.


 :thumbup: I like many of Power's patterns too. I've seen Epstein's Knitting on the Edge and it had a lot of good tips too. is it time to plan your next Christmas knitting?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good one Joey . Forgot about that one.
> 
> A friend of mine's father loved to hunt and he invited all of us to a wild game feed. It was interesting meat except for the ****. I could not stand it and wanted so to spit it out. Just did not eat the rest of it. Thank goodness only had a bit of it.


I heard that bear meat is very greasy too, but have never tried it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I like many of Power's patterns too. I've seen Epstein's Knitting on the Edge and it had a lot of good tips too. is it time to plan your next Christmas knitting?


Oh come on you know how my planning went last year.  I just like looking at the pictures and oh I can make that for Christmas. Just think how long it took me to get that Christmas sweater done for DIL. Started about Sept wasn't it and finish it at the middle of Feb. So lets see that means if I start it now for next Christmas may get it done in Jan. If I have it figured out right. :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh come on you know how my planning went last year.  I just like looking at the pictures and oh I can make that for Christmas. Just think how long it took me to get that Christmas sweater done for DIL. Started about Sept wasn't it and finish it at the middle of Feb. So lets see that means if I start it now for next Christmas may get it done in Jan. If I have it figured out right. :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


I have the same condition Yarnie - I love looking at the pics and thinking about how they would look in different yarns. So that means I have more books and patterns than I can ever finish, and that doesn't include all the patterns still on the computer -- but I still love to look at them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have the same condition Yarnie - I love looking at the pics and thinking about how they would look in different yarns. So that means I have more books and patterns than I can ever finish, and that doesn't include all the patterns still on the computer -- but I still love to look at them.


Oh it is so nice to know I am not alone . But they do give us ideas about how we get different ideas, that we forget as soon as we think about them. I really need to get a note book and write them down but would probably lose that too.
Solo said I should do something like that so I would remember what I bought yarn for . Like that will happen, I can't even find some of the bands for the yarn I wound into balls and stuck the bands in the middle so I would know what yarn it is. Some place I have a yarn made out of milk and I don't know which one it is any more. At least I know mohair but not amounts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now WCK God Bless and have a good nights sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now WCK God Bless and have a good nights sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Off now WCK God Bless and have a good nights sleep.


Night Yarnie - sleep well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Raccoon makes me think of the Beverly Hillbillies. Was Grannie cooking **** or was it something else?


 Maybe possum ?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> same here but Lake Superior was frozen again this year and people where walking over to see the ice caves.
> 
> Coast guard cutters where out last week on Lake Michigan breaking up the ice. It was thick this year.


I know. I grew up on Lake Erie and my parents still live there. They can't believe how frozen the lake is this year. The icebreaker that usually can handle the ice got stuck and they had to call Canada to get one of theirs to get them out and get the ports open. Can remember wearing shorts in April and watching the ice floating on the lake.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It could be true, LL. But it could go deeper than what moms eat, to predisposal to certain taste preferences going back generations. My DS looks like my side of the family, acts like it and has the work habits (puttering around the house) of my dad and me. DD, on the other hand, takes after my DH's side of the family, in looks and other aspects.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Deer are cute and pretty, except during rutting season. Then they can be dangerous. I know. Was almost gored by one.


Oh, no! Terrible! Were you alright?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Same to you! Beautiful!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have not gotten book yet but is ordered and should get it in the mail sometime next week. Book store ordered it for me today. :thumbup: Will let you know when I get it. It did look interesting when read about it on internet.
> 
> The Pam Power's book is really neat . I bought her patterns for the three scarfs last month. So had to see the book. Wow she has some really neat scarfs and cowls, and infinity crowls.
> she has a different way of doing them.


I need to look up her patterns. Never heard of her. It looks like I need to look up her books too. I learn so much from D&P. Thank You


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you! Beautiful!


Thank You LL

Good Morning Friends, My plan today is to get my recycling done, get my bike out, make my GS a cherry cheese cake (from a box). This is going to be a non-working day, just filled with stuff I like to do. There's a loving man in my house right now getting ready to go to work, I hope he understands that I'm not. he will in a minute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I need to look up her patterns. Never heard of her. It looks like I need to look up her books too. I learn so much from D&P. Thank You


Oh...... Powers patterns are lovely. KPG is doing the quilted lattice ascot and I love it. How is that coming along KPG. 
TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You LL
> 
> Good Morning Friends, My plan today is to get my recycling done, get my bike out, make my GS a cherry cheese cake (from a box). This is going to be a non-working day, just filled with stuff I like to do. There's a loving man in my house right now getting ready to go to work, I hope he understands that I'm not. he will in a minute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


You are funny Gali. Enjoy your day! Your cheesecake sounds wonderful!
I got some key limes and will make another today or tomorrow.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit

ER = hERo's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit
> 
> ER = hERo's


This photo is so moving!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I need to look up her patterns. Never heard of her. It looks like I need to look up her books too. I learn so much from D&P. Thank You


I just remembered that I bought that book, and now will have to find it and check it out. But have so many ongoing projects, yikes have no idea when I will get to it.

Trying to finish up a bobbin of my hydrangea blue merino roving. I want to ply it with the other one and take it for show and tell at my spinning group tomorrow. Well to be honest, my friend tried to steal the bag of roving because she said it was really meant for her, so I want to tease her. But doubt if I can get it done. It probably is fingering weight, so it will take me hours to complete the bobbin, then ply it, skein it, wash it and dry it. Maybe it will be ready next month.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> .


Thanks Gali. That's so cute.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy First Day of Spring!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...

http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/

_"It may well be that the president is going to present American Jews with a choice over the coming months no American president should ask us to maketo become parties to and participants in his effort to create what, in 2009, he called daylight between the U.S. and Israel."_

Is our president a petulant child still pouting over Boehner outsmarting him and Bibi's sweeping victory, or is he an anti-Semite? ...Or both?

I'm leaning towards "or both!"


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


I`m going with 'both' too Gerslay


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Jokim LTL and I were talking about between Lake Michigan and Erie . To go to Mackinaw Island you have to cross ice bridge. It is now only starting to open because of the coast guard ice breakers. Also there is still a lot of snow in Petoskey left no ground showing yet according to friend and family I have over there.


Lake Michigan has much ice on it, so do lakes Huron and even Superior has some.
There is also LOTS of snow around here, on the ground in WNY state. Lake Erie is frozen as far as the eye can see and they are saying that they might not lift the ice boom (a chain of logs strung across the mouth of the Niagara River (where L. Erie ends and Niagara R. begins) to keep ice jams from clogging up and damaging the water intakes) until May 1st or later, which would be the latest they have ever taken it down. There are still cold, below freezing days to come and more snow forecast. Even though the 1st day of spring is today, winter isn't done with us yet!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They certainly should have known better. Every winter there are regular warnings not to cross lakes and rivers without testing the ice. Seemed like every year an ice fisher went through the ice somewhere in Alberta despite all the warnings.


I don't care how thick the ice on the lake is, you will not find me on it!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


Well, you can bet Jews won't vote in 2016, or may vote Republican. I think Obama's goal was to distance the U.S. and Israel. It will hurt Israel in the short-term, but it won't be permanent. Those who don't stand with Israel are doomed to destruction. I know you have heard that before. It is prophecy. I think there will be an attempt on <O's life. I have been watching for it. That's also prophecy I heard over 30 years ago. But, he'll survive a broken, disillusioned man. He operates on false premises all the time. He really thinks the majority of Americans agree with him. He thinks that if he can create a 2-party state solution, it will be supported by Americans even if one party is a terrorist state. Americans don't support him in that, and Israel never committed to that. They are willing to accept a solution if Palestine divests terrorists from their government and agrees that Israel has a right to survive. That's what Bibi has always said. <O has only heard what he wants to hear and believe. Obama wants a treaty with Iran, so he blocks out history and convinces himself that Iran is trustworthy. I'd say Iran is about as trustworthy as <O. Both are liars and schemers.

What we need to watch for is the aftermath of s failed Iran deal. Prophecy says the anti-Christ solves a problem like potential nuclear war in the middle east. If <O is that person, he'll propose a deal and proclaim it in Jerusalem. Watch for the signs. If it occurs, the end is very near.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit
> 
> ER = hERo's


I'm reminded of the quote by Abraham Lincoln:

_I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had no where else to go."_


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama's rant about voting is wishful thinking. It would take a new constitutional amendment, and that won't happen. I think <O will do and say many provoking things. He is up against a hard headline on 3/24 to announce the Iran treaty. The voting provocation is just a way to distract people from that unappetizing deal. I saw an excerpt tonight of a video <O sent to Iran be broadcast to the Iranian people. He slammed Israel in it. So, now <O has committed treason. Maybe he'll be impeached. We can only pray.


Hope and Pray! That's a switch on <0's slogan, a solution to the problem he's created.
I'm always reminded of Karl Marx' slogan: 'Religion is the opium of masses' (paraphrased). Well..., many have turned to religion, out of necessity, to survive Marx's utopian, socialist, communist, leftist governments. :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I like many of Power's patterns too. I've seen Epstein's Knitting on the Edge and it had a lot of good tips too. is it time to plan your next Christmas knitting?


Have you had experience with E. Zimmerman's knitting style and books? I've seen some posts on her and was thinking of investing some money in her book.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have the same condition Yarnie - I love looking at the pics and thinking about how they would look in different yarns. So that means I have more books and patterns than I can ever finish, and that doesn't include all the patterns still on the computer -- but I still love to look at them.


Funny that you mention patterns. Right now my dining room table is full of piles of different types of patterns. I need to finish sorting them today because company's coming for dinner tonight and need that table to be cleared. :? ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know. I grew up on Lake Erie and my parents still live there. They can't believe how frozen the lake is this year. The icebreaker that usually can handle the ice got stuck and they had to call Canada to get one of theirs to get them out and get the ports open. Can remember wearing shorts in April and watching the ice floating on the lake.


Yes, I remember sitting on our patio, in April, eating lunch on the picnic table, with ice floes going by on the lake, and the temp was in the 70's. (The wind was from the south, so we didn't feel the cold from the ice) It is possible to see that scenario. It might even happen this year!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Have to go off for a while, Ladies. Talk later.&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Have you had experience with E. Zimmerman's knitting style and books? I've seen some posts on her and was thinking of investing some money in her book.


I`m a huge fan of Barbara Walkers books.
If I should win at the WV state fair with my afghan this year, I`m going to treat myself and buy one of her books. 
When I won twice with my afghan in 2010 (1 blue and 1 purple ribbon), I used the money to buy two books by Melissa Leapman. Both books were about cable knitting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank You LL
> 
> Good Morning Friends, My plan today is to get my recycling done, get my bike out, make my GS a cherry cheese cake (from a box). This is going to be a non-working day, just filled with stuff I like to do. There's a loving man in my house right now getting ready to go to work, I hope he understands that I'm not. he will in a minute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


U b so fun-knee!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Oh...... Powers patterns are lovely. KPG is doing the quilted lattice ascot and I love it. How is that coming along KPG.
> TL


Two quickly knit and I think pretty. I have a large stash of Czechoslovakia (had to look up _that_ spelling!) glass buttons where I hope to find suitable decorative buttons to match up and sew on the ascots. I bought the snap tape which also must be added and then two non UFOs!

I deserve to celebrate, so a new and exciting restaurant tonight.

(DH already suggested so)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, you can bet Jews won't vote in 2016, or may vote Republican. I think Obama's goal was to distance the U.S. and Israel. It will hurt Israel in the short-term, but it won't be permanent. Those who don't stand with Israel are doomed to destruction. I know you have heard that before. It is prophecy. I think there will be an attempt on <O's life. I have been watching for it. That's also prophecy I heard over 30 years ago. But, he'll survive a broken, disillusioned man. He operates on false premises all the time. He really thinks the majority of Americans agree with him. He thinks that if he can create a 2-party state solution, it will be supported by Americans even if one party is a terrorist state. Americans don't support him in that, and Israel never committed to that. They are willing to accept a solution if Palestine divests terrorists from their government and agrees that Israel has a right to survive. That's what Bibi has always said. <O has only heard what he wants to hear and believe. Obama wants a treaty with Iran, so he blocks out history and convinces himself that Iran is trustworthy. I'd say Iran is about as trustworthy as <O. Both are liars and schemers.
> 
> What we need to watch for is the aftermath of s failed Iran deal. Prophecy says the anti-Christ solves a problem like potential nuclear war in the middle east. If <O is that person, he'll propose a deal and proclaim it in Jerusalem. Watch for the signs. If it occurs, the end is very near.


I personally am not convinced <0 is the Anti-Christ. I haven't seen the prophecies met. Of course, I could be wrong, but <0 doesn't line up to the Scripture to me. Regardless, only < two years before we can start to reverse all the destruction the enemy forced upon our great Nation.

<0 has earned his legacy and owns it; the worst POTUS in the history of our Country, and one who will remain known for the most lies, Anti-Constitutional and anti-Nation actions, a proven Anti-Semitic, Anti-Christian and anti-Military man, the biggest increaser and spender affecting our National Debt, a feckless leader and the most divisive President ever.

Jimmy Carter is thankful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Oh yay it is Spring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just remembered that I bought that book, and now will have to find it and check it out. But have so many ongoing projects, yikes have no idea when I will get to it.
> 
> Trying to finish up a bobbin of my hydrangea blue merino roving. I want to ply it with the other one and take it for show and tell at my spinning group tomorrow. Well to be honest, my friend tried to steal the bag of roving because she said it was really meant for her, so I want to tease her. But doubt if I can get it done. It probably is fingering weight, so it will take me hours to complete the bobbin, then ply it, skein it, wash it and dry it. Maybe it will be ready next month.


Are you the teacher of your spinning class?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


I say he is both too. 
:x


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh come on you know how my planning went last year.  I just like looking at the pictures and oh I can make that for Christmas. Just think how long it took me to get that Christmas sweater done for DIL. Started about Sept wasn't it and finish it at the middle of Feb. So lets see that means if I start it now for next Christmas may get it done in Jan. If I have it figured out right. :roll: :roll: :?: :?:


I'm like that too, my eyes knit faster than my fingers! :thumbup:  :XD: 
Just like my eyes are bigger than my stomach! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, no! Terrible! Were you alright?


Just escaped in the nick of time. I was raking leaves in the back yard and there was a buck grazing, I thought, near by. I started to approach him, slow and friendly like, when he started to 'paw' the ground with his front hoof and lowering his head with this huge rack on it. I kept slowly walking toward him. He lowered his head even more and made some noises, and started toward me. Then I noticed a couple of female deer behind the garage. I raised my fixed rakes and the buck retreated. Later when I told this story to my Dentist, who is a hunter, he told me I was lucky that I wasn't gored by the deer. In retrospect, it was a matter of seconds, I believe, before he would've charged me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Thank you, Gali. Happy Spring! to you also. But, you wouldn't know it's spring around here. Snow and sleet is forecast today and this week. :-( 
Nothing peeking out of the ground yet, not even near the house foundation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They were thoughtful of others even in little things. Like spending Christmas in Washington, so the members of the Secret Service could spend some time with their families on Christmas. Recently, the 0bamas took two planes to Los Angeles. They each wanted to stop at a different place on their way home. Million plus of taxpayer money wasted.


When they pull stunts like that, how can Obama think any of us would believe he is even remotely concerned about the environment, climate change and carbon footprints?

At the last big climate change meeting in Europe, there were 1700 private jets parked all around the city where the meeting was held. Nothing left to say than hypocrites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, you can bet Jews won't vote in 2016, or may vote Republican. I think Obama's goal was to distance the U.S. and Israel. It will hurt Israel in the short-term, but it won't be permanent. Those who don't stand with Israel are doomed to destruction. I know you have heard that before. It is prophecy. I think there will be an attempt on <O's life. I have been watching for it. That's also prophecy I heard over 30 years ago. But, he'll survive a broken, disillusioned man. He operates on false premises all the time. He really thinks the majority of Americans agree with him. He thinks that if he can create a 2-party state solution, it will be supported by Americans even if one party is a terrorist state. Americans don't support him in that, and Israel never committed to that. They are willing to accept a solution if Palestine divests terrorists from their government and agrees that Israel has a right to survive. That's what Bibi has always said. <O has only heard what he wants to hear and believe. Obama wants a treaty with Iran, so he blocks out history and convinces himself that Iran is trustworthy. I'd say Iran is about as trustworthy as <O. Both are liars and schemers.
> 
> What we need to watch for is the aftermath of s failed Iran deal. Prophecy says the anti-Christ solves a problem like potential nuclear war in the middle east. If <O is that person, he'll propose a deal and proclaim it in Jerusalem. Watch for the signs. If it occurs, the end is very near.


The way I have read Revelation the Rapture will have taken place before Israel bombs Iran. We are leading up to the Rapture of the Church so <O could possibly be the anti-Christ . I have never seen so many people deceived by a man as I have him. Maybe Hitler but I wasn't around then.I agree with every thing you say KC. You are well schooled on Prophecy. Too bad the libs will not listen to us. They are going to be left behind. Especially the one that says she is a Christian.
Here is a pretty good study.
http://www.seekingtruth.co.uk/middle_east.htm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm like that too, my eyes knit faster than my fingers! :thumbup:  :XD:
> Just like my eyes are bigger than my stomach! :thumbup:


My mind is always knitting the pictures. Just not my hands. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit
> 
> ER = hERo's


Very moving. Drs. care.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just escaped in the nick of time. I was raking leaves in the back yard and there was a buck grazing, I thought, near by. I started to approach him, slow and friendly like, when he started to 'paw' the ground with his front hoof and lowering his head with this huge rack on it. I kept slowly walking toward him. He lowered his head even more and made some noises, and started toward me. Then I noticed a couple of female deer behind the garage. I raised my fixed rakes and the buck retreated. Later when I told this story to my Dentist, who is a hunter, he told me I was lucky that I wasn't gored by the deer. In retrospect, it was a matter of seconds, I believe, before he would've charged me.


Oh, dear. What a story! I never knew that they could do this. I will beware from now on. Thank you for telling us this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just finished squeezing a bunch of Key Limes. A pie is made and cooling in the fridge. My husband will be soooo happy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just remembered that I bought that book, and now will have to find it and check it out. But have so many ongoing projects, yikes have no idea when I will get to it.
> 
> Trying to finish up a bobbin of my hydrangea blue merino roving. I want to ply it with the other one and take it for show and tell at my spinning group tomorrow. Well to be honest, my friend tried to steal the bag of roving because she said it was really meant for her, so I want to tease her. But doubt if I can get it done. It probably is fingering weight, so it will take me hours to complete the bobbin, then ply it, skein it, wash it and dry it. Maybe it will be ready next month.


The whole process of spinning-skeining has always fascinated me. When you ply your yarn, putting 2,3,or 4 plys together to make yarn, do you have to put it together in a certain way? Do you put the different plys together in the same way you spun them or in the opposite direction? Just a thought that has always interested me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Heard some analysts say that, if it appears to the world that we have begun to distance ourselves from Israel, an ally in need of our backing and protection, that it will leave Israel vulnerable to attack from hostile nations. The attackers will not fear retribution from the US for attacking Israel.


That makes sense. Israel will do whatever needs to be done to keep her safe, regardless of what is going on here. I also think that Israel will have other friends come to her aid if need be. This will be a total slap in the face to Obama.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit
> 
> ER = hERo's


hERo is right! A moving photo Gali. Thanks


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


I stand firm on "both!"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm reminded of the quote by Abraham Lincoln:
> 
> _I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had no where else to go."_


Excellent words from an exceptional man.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


I agree with you, Gerslay. <0 is 'both' and more.........! :evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> When they pull stunts like that, how can Obama think any of us would believe he is even remotely concerned about the environment, climate change and carbon footprints?
> 
> At the last big climate change meeting in Europe, there were 1700 private jets parked all around the city where the meeting was held. Nothing left to say than hypocrites.


 :shock: Didn't know this. No wonder thinking Americans are not believers of whatever he says.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo - read your suggestion on cleaning lampshades. Good suggestion - I'll look into it. Thank you!

(can't remember where your response was and too lazy to go look)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I agree with you, Gerslay. <0 is 'both' and more.........! :evil:


Do you think O realizes how lousy of a president he is? I truly wonder this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Just finished squeezing a bunch of Key Limes. A pie is made and cooling in the fridge. My husband will be soooo happy!


Me too! When are you serving?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Me too! When are you serving?


Any time you get here!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you the teacher of your spinning class?


No it is a guild, and all of us are nuts


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> They certainly should have known better. Every winter there are regular warnings not to cross lakes and rivers without testing the ice. Seemed like every year an ice fisher went through the ice somewhere in Alberta despite all the warnings.


I'm am on a RV forum and one of the RVers was telling us stories about people driving across the lake near her, in Minnesota, and about those that fall through the ice. This year they had 2 vehicles fall through. Signs are posted all around the shoreline, but the idiots think they apply to others.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Any time you get here!


leaving now ... I like Key Lime Pie and only know how to make out of a box and packaged powder. :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm am on a RV forum and one of the RVers was telling us stories about people driving across the lake near her, in Minnesota, and about those that fall through the ice. This year they had 2 vehicles fall through. Signs are posted all around the shoreline, but the idiots think they apply to others.


OOh, this reminds me of a movie, good movie, about an Inuit woman who needed to crossed over a frozen lake for her survival. A pilot attempts to fly her, but the aircraft crashes.

Can't remember the title but it was good.

Wait, I remember: "The Snow Walker."

I recommend it!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm reminded of the quote by Abraham Lincoln:
> 
> _I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had no where else to go."_


Thank you, Gerslay, for this quote. It is one of the most insightful quotes into the soul of this great President.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> leaving now ... I like Key Lime Pie and only know how to make out of a box and packaged powder. :mrgreen:


Gotta be made fresh in this house. My hands are sore from the lime juice. But, it is soooo good. Come on over!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gotta be made fresh in this house. My hands are sore from the lime juice. But, it is soooo good. Come on over!


Could you please PM me your recipe? I'd like to try! Txs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Could you please PM me your recipe? I'd like to try! Txs.


KEY LIME PIE
GOURMET MAY 2003
4/4 fork user rating
REVIEWS (364)
95%
MAKE IT AGAIN
ADD TO RECIPES
PRINT
SHARE
EMAIL
PINIT
TWEET
GOOGLEPLUS
Key limes are also known as Mexican or West Indian limes. If you can't find them in your area, substitute bottled Key lime juice. We've tried several different brands in our test kitchens, and prefer... Read more
COOK
REVIEWS (364)
YIELD: Makes 8 servings
INGREDIENTS

For crust
1 1/4 cups graham cracker crumbs from 9 (2 1/4-inch by 4 3/4-inch) crackers
2 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
For filling
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
4 large egg yolks
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons fresh or bottled Key lime juice (if using bottled, preferably Manhattan brand)
For topping
3/4 cup chilled heavy cream
PREPARATION

Make crust:
Preheat oven to 350°F.

Stir together graham cracker crumbs, sugar, and butter in a bowl with a fork until combined well, then press mixture evenly onto bottom and up side of a 9-inch (4-cup) glass pie plate.

Bake crust in middle of oven 10 minutes and cool in pie plate on a rack. Leave oven on.

Make filling and bake pie:
Whisk together condensed milk and yolks in a bowl until combined well. Add juice and whisk until combined well (mixture will thicken slightly).

Pour filling into crust and bake in middle of oven 15 minutes. Cool pie completely on rack (filling will set as it cools), then chill, covered, at least 8 hours.

Make topping:
Just before serving, beat cream in a bowl with an electric mixer until it just holds stiff peaks. Serve pie topped with cream.

*Available at Manhattan Key Lime (212-696-5378).

cooks' note:
Pie (without topping) can be chilled up to 1 day.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


I'm also going with both. The writing couldn't be bolder.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KEY LIME PIE


Thanks LL!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, you can bet Jews won't vote in 2016, or may vote Republican. I think Obama's goal was to distance the U.S. and Israel. It will hurt Israel in the short-term, but it won't be permanent. Those who don't stand with Israel are doomed to destruction. I know you have heard that before. It is prophecy. I think there will be an attempt on <O's life. I have been watching for it. That's also prophecy I heard over 30 years ago. But, he'll survive a broken, disillusioned man. He operates on false premises all the time. He really thinks the majority of Americans agree with him. He thinks that if he can create a 2-party state solution, it will be supported by Americans even if one party is a terrorist state. Americans don't support him in that, and Israel never committed to that. They are willing to accept a solution if Palestine divests terrorists from their government and agrees that Israel has a right to survive. That's what Bibi has always said. <O has only heard what he wants to hear and believe. Obama wants a treaty with Iran, so he blocks out history and convinces himself that Iran is trustworthy. I'd say Iran is about as trustworthy as <O. Both are liars and schemers.
> 
> What we need to watch for is the aftermath of s failed Iran deal. Prophecy says the anti-Christ solves a problem like potential nuclear war in the middle east. If <O is that person, he'll propose a deal and proclaim it in Jerusalem. Watch for the signs. If it occurs, the end is very near.


If the end is very near, I am letting my roots grow out.

Thanks for supporting Israel but I was dismayed by what appeared to be a very racist post on the other thread. It didn't put your opinion in the best light, to put it mildly. You defeat your own purpose.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m a huge fan of Barbara Walkers books.
> If I should win at the WV state fair with my afghan this year, I`m going to treat myself and buy one of her books.
> When I won twice with my afghan in 2010 (1 blue and 1 purple ribbon), I used the money to buy two books by Melissa Leapman. Both books were about cable knitting.


You are quite the knitter and designer, WendyBee, to win at the state level competition:thumbup:. Hope you do well this year also. Your blue cabled afghan is beautiful. Where is the state fair held in WV? In NY state it's held the last week of August in Syracuse, NY.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I personally am not convinced <0 is the Anti-Christ. I haven't seen the prophecies met. Of course, I could be wrong, but <0 doesn't line up to the Scripture to me. Regardless, only < two years before we can start to reverse all the destruction the enemy forced upon our great Nation.
> 
> <0 has earned his legacy and owns it; the worst POTUS in the history of our Country, and one who will remain known for the most lies, Anti-Constitutional and anti-Nation actions, a proven Anti-Semitic, Anti-Christian and anti-Military man, the biggest increaser and spender affecting our National Debt, a feckless leader and the most divisive President ever.
> 
> Jimmy Carter is thankful.


Yes, the heat's off Jimmy!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just finished squeezing a bunch of Key Limes. A pie is made and cooling in the fridge. My husband will be soooo happy!


DH loves key lime pie. Just picked up some graham pie crusts and will make pies for Easter.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That makes sense. Israel will do whatever needs to be done to keep her safe, regardless of what is going on here. I also think that Israel will have other friends come to her aid if need be. This will be a total slap in the face to Obama.


Hi Girl,

What other friends does Israel have?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That makes sense. Israel will do whatever needs to be done to keep her safe, regardless of what is going on here. I also think that Israel will have other friends come to her aid if need be. This will be a total slap in the face to Obama.


I sincerely hope there will be nations that will come to the aid of Israel. In the past, Euro nations could be depended on to do that, but since the muslim influx into these countries, I'm not sure about Euro commitment to Israel. Perhaps nations that, at one time, were in the Soviet orbit?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think O realizes how lousy of a president he is? I truly wonder this.


I don't think <0 cares about the quality of his presidency, only to the extent that he get his way in the end. The end being elimination of this country as the world's leading power.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :shock: Didn't know this. No wonder thinking Americans are not believers of whatever he says.


Think about all the times Obama is off flying around the country giving his campaign speeches or fundraising. Air Force 1 doesn't fly alone, there is always a spare, plus a press plane and a plane that carries all the necessary vehicles and equipment needed for his speeches. It's a fleet of aircraft. That's one mighty large carbon footprint!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Add to that all the times FLOTUS goes off on her own. Obama's and Gore's hypocrisy regarding climate change is enormous.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think O realizes how lousy of a president he is? I truly wonder this.


Absolutely not. The opposite is true as far as he is concerned.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm am on a RV forum and one of the RVers was telling us stories about people driving across the lake near her, in Minnesota, and about those that fall through the ice. This year they had 2 vehicles fall through. Signs are posted all around the shoreline, but the idiots think they apply to others.


Darwin's 'Survival of the Fittest' Theory applies somehow here. ;-)


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OOh, this reminds me of a movie, good movie, about an Inuit woman who needed to crossed over a frozen lake for her survival. A pilot attempts to fly her, but the aircraft crashes.
> 
> Can't remember the title but it was good.
> 
> ...


Thanks KPG, I'll look for it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gotta be made fresh in this house. My hands are sore from the lime juice. But, it is soooo good. Come on over!


Did you use Key Limes, or regular limes? Key limes are smaller.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KEY LIME PIE
> GOURMET MAY 2003
> 4/4 fork user rating
> REVIEWS (364)
> ...


Thanks, LL. It's such a simple recipe. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I sincerely hope there will be nations that will come to the aid of Israel. In the past, Euro nations could be depended on to do that, but since the muslim influx into these countries, I'm not sure about Euro commitment to Israel. Perhaps nations that, at one time, were in the Soviet orbit?


I do think there will be countries that will come to Israel's aid. They will come to her aid because of what will happen if Israel ceases to exist. That would be more frightening for them. As hard as Obama has tried to change the dynamics of the ME, Israel's place is there and she will survive.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Just finished squeezing a bunch of Key Limes. A pie is made and cooling in the fridge. My husband will be soooo happy!


Oh wow that sounds so delicious Lucy...and home made too. Bet it tastes fantastic!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks, LL. It's such a simple recipe. :thumbup:


Yes, apart from squeezing the limes. Cut limes in half and take out seeds before squeezing. Much easier.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow that sounds so delicious Lucy...and home made too. Bet it tastes fantastic!


Wish you were here to enjoy!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

*Oh Happy Day!!!!*

Trey Gowdy will or just subpoenaed Hillary's server.

I'm sure the Libs are all hyperventilating as I type, and Liarawtha is lacing up her running shoes.

Hillary is DOA before the band struck a note.

Isn't that sad?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, apart from squeezing the limes. Cut limes in half and take out seeds before squeezing. Much easier.


If you microwave the limes for a few seconds before cutting them in half, you'll get more juice out of them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If you microwave the limes for a few seconds before cutting them in half, you'll get more juice out of them. :thumbup:


Oh! Next time! I tried to roll them with my hands first, but it was hard. Darn!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I don't think <0 cares about the quality of his presidency, only to the extent that he get his way in the end. The end being elimination of this country as the world's leading power.


Think I'll disagree Jokim. <0 only cares about himself and how he appears to everyone; therefore, I think his legacy means the world to him (literally). I've often thought he wants to be Leader of the World - ie. the UN, which he adores and is trying presently to fast-track the Trans-Pacific Partnership, while in his mind, putting America on an even level with the rest of world. (Purpose of his apology tour right out of the gate, and his bending down to all other world leaders). I'll agree he also desperately needs to get his way in every-single-thing, and he acts, no, IS a spoiled brat.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You are quite the knitter and designer, WendyBee, to win at the state level competition:thumbup:. Hope you do well this year also. Your blue cabled afghan is beautiful. Where is the state fair held in WV? In NY state it's held the last week of August in Syracuse, NY.


The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
Ok found it..


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think I'll disagree Jokim. <0 only cares about himself and how he appears to everyone; therefore, I think his legacy means the world to him (literally). I've often thought he wants to be President/Leader of the World - ie. the UN, which he adores and is trying to fast-track the Trans-Pacific Partnership. I'll agree he also desperately needs to get his way in every-single-thing or acts, no, IS a spoiled brat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


It's so beautiful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


WOW - you do such beautiful work WeBee! No wonder you won.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bon - missing you and thinking of you and DH.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh Happy Day!!!!
> 
> Trey Gowdy will or just subpoenaed Hillary's server.
> 
> ...


LOL Gifty
As I type I am inhaling an onion to try and make the tears flow for poor ole Chillary


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am just on for a second. I will catch up later. My son just got a call from the Sheriff's office. Remember the man that tried to kill my son and Gs on the road with his truck? The court has been canceled 2 times this year because the man didn't show up for court. They called to tell the man was dead but wouldn't say how he died. You reap what you sow is all I can say.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Think about all the times Obama is off flying around the country giving his campaign speeches or fundraising. Air Force 1 doesn't fly alone, there is always a spare, plus a press plane and a plane that carries all the necessary vehicles and equipment needed for his speeches. It's a fleet of aircraft. That's one mighty large carbon footprint!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Add to that all the times FLOTUS goes off on her own. Obama's and Gore's hypocrisy regarding climate change is enormous.


Tell it, Solo! It's appalling the $ they spend to stay away from each other. I would too, if I, she. :-D

Heard Gore was even thinking of entering the race. Are you kidding me? That would be hilarious.

Shook that guy's hand to say I did and won't share what I think of him. Maybe Tipper could share her thoughts instead. :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bon - missing you and thinking of you and DH.


Ditto Bon ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Gifty
> As I type I am inhaling an onion to try and make the tears flow for poor ole Chillary


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am just on for a second. I will catch up later. My son just got a call from the Sheriff's office. Remember the man that tried to kill my son and Gs on the road with his truck? The court has been canceled 2 times this year because the man didn't show up for court. They called to tell the man was dead but wouldn't say how he died. You reap what you sow is all I can say.


Oh! :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I just turned on tv to Fox Business. Charles Payne had a clip on Melissa Francis's program about his show at 6:00PM. "Ecogen" new to me, must be a pharaceutical company, but Charles was all excited about a new drug for Alzheimers/ calcium build up in the brain. I just caught the tail end of it, but he is suppose to talk about it. Just a heads up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am just on for a second. I will catch up later. My son just got a call from the Sheriff's office. Remember the man that tried to kill my son and Gs on the road with his truck? The court has been canceled 2 times this year because the man didn't show up for court. They called to tell the man was dead but wouldn't say how he died. You reap what you sow is all I can say.


Wow! Amazing. He won't cause you any more trouble. I wish I knew how he died! I bet by the sword!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Darwin's 'Survival of the Fittest' Theory applies somehow here. ;-)


Is <0 going to disappear in a Big Bang?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is <0 going to disappear in a Big Bang?


Hope so!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> DH loves key lime pie. Just picked up some graham pie crusts and will make pies for Easter.


I'm excited to try LL's Key Lime Pie recipe.

Isn't she and Denim Country the best?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> If you microwave the limes for a few seconds before cutting them in half, you'll get more juice out of them. :thumbup:


Excellent tip.... thanks Jokim. I`ll remember that for the next time I squeeze the oranges for baking. I roll them first, and it does help. But with both the microwaving and rolling, I bet I could get more juice out of those oranges.
:thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


Beautiful, your talents are above and beyond girl!!!!!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I do think there will be countries that will come to Israel's aid. They will come to her aid because of what will happen if Israel ceases to exist. That would be more frightening for them. As hard as Obama has tried to change the dynamics of the ME, Israel's place is there and she will survive.


Man, I hope so. I'm so happy Bibi was reelected and stand in support of Israel and its people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! Next time! I tried to roll them with my hands first, but it was hard. Darn!


great tips from DC ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Gifty
> As I type I am inhaling an onion to try and make the tears flow for poor ole Chillary


HAHAHAHAHA....And I bet the onion didn't even work.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL Gifty
> As I type I am inhaling an onion to try and make the tears flow for poor ole Chillary


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: peel & dice that baby!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am just on for a second. I will catch up later. My son just got a call from the Sheriff's office. Remember the man that tried to kill my son and Gs on the road with his truck? The court has been canceled 2 times this year because the man didn't show up for court. They called to tell the man was dead but wouldn't say how he died. You reap what you sow is all I can say.


Wow Karma came for him big time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I just turned on tv to Fox Business. Charles Payne had a clip on Melissa Francis's program about his show at 6:00PM. "Ecogen" new to me, must be a pharaceutical company, but Charles was all excited about a new drug for Alzheimers/ calcium build up in the brain. I just caught the tail end of it, but he is suppose to talk about it. Just a heads up.


"heads up" Gali? - tell me you didn't say that... :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Excellent tip.... thanks Jokim. I`ll remember that for the next time I squeeze the oranges for baking. I roll them first, and it does help. But with both the microwaving and rolling, I bet I could get more juice out of those oranges.
> :thumbup:


use your thigh master


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> No it is a guild, and all of us are nuts


Sounds like you have a great time. All that you do to make yarn is amazing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm excited to try LL's Key Lime Pie recipe.
> 
> Isn't she and Denim Country the best?


No, KPG, you are the best.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> No, KPG, you are the best.


Oh, no, I'm not the best - that's you. I'm something else. Crabby Twisted Pretzel told me so. :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm reminded of the quote by Abraham Lincoln:
> 
> _I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had no where else to go."_


Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Titmouse and red-headed woodpecker going after our fascia - TL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Beautiful, your talents are above and beyond girl!!!!!!!


Thanks Gali, Gifty, Lucy and all ♥
I`m in a bit of a quandary how to finish up my afghan. It will have a yellow border edging with the same design that`s between each repeat. But instead of 2 stitch cable, I went with 3 stitch cable to make the cable design thicker.
Now because the afghan will eventually be for me and hubbys bed, I have decided to make a 20 row cuff for the top and then doubled over and sewn. 
So here`s the quandary....I can`t decide to make the cuff the same blue as the afghan, or make it it in yellow and sew the yellow edging just before top cuff on 3 sides.
Any thoughts will be gratefully received.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gali, Gifty, Lucy and all ♥
> I`m in a bit of a quandary how to finish up my afghan. It will have a yellow border edging with the same design that`s between each repeat. But instead of 2 stitch cable, I went with 3 stitch cable to make the cable design thicker.
> Now because the afghan will eventually be for me and hubbys bed, I have decided to make a 20 row cuff for the top and then doubled over and sewn.
> So here`s the quandary....I can`t decide to make the cuff the same blue as the afghan, or make it it in yellow and sew the yellow edging just before top cuff on 3 sides.
> Any thoughts will be gratefully received.


Either would be nice. The addition of blue would make it "busier". If you want to draw attention to the center do yellow. The mix on the border will draw attention. This is just a guess. Have not seen it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Two quickly knit and I think pretty. I have a large stash of Czechoslovakia (had to look up _that_ spelling!) glass buttons where I hope to find suitable decorative buttons to match up and sew on the ascots. I bought the snap tape which also must be added and then two non UFOs!
> 
> I deserve to celebrate, so a new and exciting restaurant tonight.
> 
> (DH already suggested so)


Sounds lovely.

Enjoy your new restaurant, I'm going to Chili's tonight, flat bread chicken pizza with a drizzle of lime sour cream for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> Enjoy your new restaurant, I'm going to Chili's tonight, flat bread chicken pizza with a drizzle of lime sour cream for me.


I'm hungry now!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> use your thigh master


or your thighs, maybe. :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'm hungry now!


Me too now that I typed it. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "heads up" Gali? - tell me you didn't say that... :-D


I did didn't I :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


Beautiful afghan, WendyBee! :thumbup: Is that the Tree of Life afghan? It is quite the eye catcher. No wonder it won a blue ribbon! Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I have the pattern, downloaded, never made it, just came across it when sorting my patterns today.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> Enjoy your new restaurant, I'm going to Chili's tonight, flat bread chicken pizza with a drizzle of lime sour cream for me.


mmm sounds lovely gali.
I`m making fried chicken, with mashed potatoes and gravy for dinner tonight. The mashed potatoes and gravy will be made with my home made chicken broth. Dessert will just be pistachio pudding made from a box.
Ooh that reminds me...have to start the broth.
BBL


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Teehee it`s lucky that I had that onion out for Chillary. I can use the skins for the broth


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Teehee it`s lucky that I had that onion out for Chillary. I can use the skins for the broth


You use the onion skins to color the broth? That's a clever idea, WendyBee. Will have to try it.
I use onion skins to color and flavor Easter eggs (onion, skins and some caraway seeds).


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> mmm sounds lovely gali.
> I`m making fried chicken, with mashed potatoes and gravy for dinner tonight. The mashed potatoes and gravy will be made with my home made chicken broth. Dessert will just be pistachio pudding made from a box.
> Ooh that reminds me...have to start the broth.
> BBL


Sounds divine!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You use the onion skins to color the broth? That's a clever idea, WendyBee. Will have to try it.
> I use onion skins to color and flavor Easter eggs (onion, skins and some caraway seeds).


Thanks Jokim. I always freeze the skins and ends of onions for making broth.....turkey and chicken.
I`ve never made Easter Eggs. Once when my son was a baby, Jello sold molds during Easter to make Jello eggs. I wonder if they still sell them around Easter?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


Your afghan is beautiful Wendy. You are really talented.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> If the end is very near, I am letting my roots grow out.
> 
> Thanks for supporting Israel but I was dismayed by what appeared to be a very racist post on the other thread. It didn't put your opinion in the best light, to put it mildly. You defeat your own purpose.


Disliking Obama is not based on his race. It is based on the multitude of lies and deceptions he and his administration have perpetrated on the U.S. I can't think of one truthful statement he's given. Can you?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful afghan, WendyBee! :thumbup: Is that the Tree of Life afghan? It is quite the eye catcher. No wonder it won a blue ribbon! Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I have the pattern, downloaded, never made it, just came across it when sorting my patterns today.


Thanks Jokim. It`s based on the Tree of Life afghan, but like every pattern I find, I embelish it with my own little bits and pieces.
I call it 'The 4 Seasons' afghan because I put all 4 seasons of weather in there. It was designed in my Mothers memory because she had passed away the year before. SHe loved her garden, so decided to make something to honour her memory.
The bottom part is spring with the trees, and leaves underneath. Then there is the summer with the huge sunflowers done in 5 stitch bobbles. Above I knitted more leaves to represent Autumn.On the edge and around the afghan border,and inbetween each 'season' I made a trinity stitch to represent the blackberries me and my twin sister used to pick for our grandmothers every winter.
Lastly, I made a leaf stitch which represented the rose leaves that my Mother had in her garden. I found the 'tulip bulb' edging and made the leaf smaller but bulkier with less stitches than on the pattern to make the leaf curl more naturally than the original pattern.
It took 7 months to design, knit and finish it. I didn`t have any other projects on the go at the time...just that. Roughly about 8 hours a day knitting for 7 months.
After I received the afghan back from the state fair, I kept it in a box til October, and then I sent it to my twin sister for Christmas. She received it Christmas Eve that year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ditto Bon ♥


Ditto, Bon!♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. It`s based on the Tree of Life afghan, but like every pattern I find, I embelish it with my own little bits and pieces.
> I call it 'The 4 Seasons' afghan because I put all 4 seasons of weather in there. It was designed in my Mothers memory because she had passed away the year before. SHe loved her garden, so decided to make something to honour her memory.
> The bottom part is spring with the trees, and leaves underneath. Then there is the summer with the huge sunflowers done in 5 stitch bobbles. Above I knitted more leaves to represent Autumn.On the edge and around the afghan border,and inbetween each 'season' I made a trinity stitch to represent the blackberries me and my twin sister used to pick for our grandmothers every winter.
> Lastly, I made a leaf stitch which represented the rose leaves that my Mother had in her garden. I found the 'tulip bulb' edging and made the leaf smaller but bulkier with less stitches than on the pattern to make the leaf curl more naturally than the original pattern.
> ...


What a lovely story this afghan has attached to it. Very well thought out in the designing of it. Your mom's memory is forever entwined in that afghan. Your sister is so lucky to have it and remember your Mom every time she looks at it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I always freeze the skins and ends of onions for making broth.....turkey and chicken.
> I`ve never made Easter Eggs. Once when my son was a baby, Jello sold molds during Easter to make Jello eggs. I wonder if they still sell them around Easter?


I don't think I've ever seen the Easter Egg Jello molds. It does sound intriguing, though. Think of the possibilities of the Jello combinations of egg you could make, the striped ones alone are endless. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You people ask for it how many pages I had to read and now will answer everyone. Then you will know how I feel. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Wonder how many pages I get done.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Disliking Obama is not based on his race. It is based on the multitude of lies and deceptions he and his administration have perpetrated on the U.S. I can't think of one truthful statement he's given. Can you?


dp


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Disliking Obama is not based on his race. It is based on the multitude of lies and deceptions he and his administration have perpetrated on the U.S. I can't think of one truthful statement he's given. Can you?


I guess we're not allowed to disagree with <0 on anything because we'll be considered racists! :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know. I grew up on Lake Erie and my parents still live there. They can't believe how frozen the lake is this year. The icebreaker that usually can handle the ice got stuck and they had to call Canada to get one of theirs to get them out and get the ports open. Can remember wearing shorts in April and watching the ice floating on the lake.


It was as bad as it was last year. Did you every hear the ice when it break up on shore. It's an eerie sound, when they crash onto each other.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Ah spring has sprung the grass (weeds) has rise I wonder where the flowers is. :roll:

sorry but that saying has always crack me up.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Oh Happy Day!!!!*
> 
> Trey Gowdy will or just subpoenaed Hillary's server.
> 
> ...


Such pathetically sad choices: h and faux.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think I'll disagree Jokim. <0 only cares about himself and how he appears to everyone; therefore, I think his legacy means the world to him (literally). I've often thought he wants to be Leader of the World - ie. the UN, which he adores and is trying presently to fast-track the Trans-Pacific Partnership, while in his mind, putting America on an even level with the rest of world. (Purpose of his apology tour right out of the gate, and his bending down to all other world leaders). I'll agree he also desperately needs to get his way in every-single-thing, and he acts, no, IS a spoiled brat.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I don't think I've ever seen the Easter Egg Jello molds. It does sound intriguing, though. Think of the possibilities of the Jello combinations of egg you could make, the striped ones alone are endless. :thumbup:


This is what it looks like and what they looked like after they were set Jokim. Wish I still had mine


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Oh...... Powers patterns are lovely. KPG is doing the quilted lattice ascot and I love it. How is that coming along KPG.
> TL


Ah a good day to be off.

Yes KPG did her pattern and that is in the book also. 
KC remember the ruch pattern scarf that she did and we talk about it well that is in there too.

She is one smart cookie. She sell patterns individually which is really nice as some may not want all the patterns just one they like. I like it when designers do that. But her book has so many that I love. Plus I can never have enough books too.  :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Think I'll disagree Jokim. <0 only cares about himself and how he appears to everyone; therefore, I think his legacy means the world to him (literally). I've often thought he wants to be Leader of the World - ie. the UN, which he adores and is trying presently to fast-track the Trans-Pacific Partnership, while in his mind, putting America on an even level with the rest of world. (Purpose of his apology tour right out of the gate, and his bending down to all other world leaders). I'll agree he also desperately needs to get his way in every-single-thing, and he acts, no, IS a spoiled brat.


Spoiled, he is, but he's been groomed and cultivated for this job. He plows on in his agenda, out of touch with the real world and reactions of our citizens, and other countries, to his actions. Reminds me of a marionette in puppet show, someone behind the curtain pulling on strings to make him move. JMHO


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit
> 
> ER = hERo's


That is touching. He is a true Doctor, wish I had him to see me through health problems.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Disliking Obama is not based on his race. It is based on the multitude of lies and deceptions he and his administration have perpetrated on the U.S. I can't think of one truthful statement he's given. Can you?


Well expressed KC. Thank you. This has nothing to do with race. People who say that it does = they have a problem with race. I would embrace the man if he was worthy - race or not. I have a multitude of friends of different races. The race card is ridiculous.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is what it looks like and what they looked like after they were set Jokim. Wish I still had mine


Looks nice. You could probably mix some of the Jello with sour cream and make ribbon eggs, like the old ribbon jello.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just remembered that I bought that book, and now will have to find it and check it out. But have so many ongoing projects, yikes have no idea when I will get to it.
> 
> Trying to finish up a bobbin of my hydrangea blue merino roving. I want to ply it with the other one and take it for show and tell at my spinning group tomorrow. Well to be honest, my friend tried to steal the bag of roving because she said it was really meant for her, so I want to tease her. But doubt if I can get it done. It probably is fingering weight, so it will take me hours to complete the bobbin, then ply it, skein it, wash it and dry it. Maybe it will be ready next month.


I so envy you lady and you ability to spin your own yarn. 
that would be a riot if you could get it done, and kid her back. So much work fingering is a very fine yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


There are not enough words that I could say about this man polices. He has caused this nation great harm. He does not care he will continue to do it and more. 
I have nothing good to say about him. The only thing that I see is he must be a good father and husband. But that is about it.

But then according to the left and a couple of people who do not live in this country. I am racist, I do not like what one of them especial had to say about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy First Day of Spring!!!


Lets all sing like the birdies sing tweet tweet tweet .

Again can't stop myself songs come out of my head.

Thanks Gerslay lovely picture.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


both and lots more can be said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lake Michigan has much ice on it, so do lakes Huron and even Superior has some.
> There is also LOTS of snow around here, on the ground in WNY state. Lake Erie is frozen as far as the eye can see and they are saying that they might not lift the ice boom (a chain of logs strung across the mouth of the Niagara River (where L. Erie ends and Niagara R. begins) to keep ice jams from clogging up and damaging the water intakes) until May 1st or later, which would be the latest they have ever taken it down. There are still cold, below freezing days to come and more snow forecast. Even though the 1st day of spring is today, winter isn't done with us yet!


Oh thats not nice weather is not being nice to you over there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I am only on 136 stop posting LL and Jokim. I will never catch up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No it is a guild, and all of us are nuts


Sounds like fun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Lake Michigan has much ice on it, so do lakes Huron and even Superior has some.
> There is also LOTS of snow around here, on the ground in WNY state. Lake Erie is frozen as far as the eye can see and they are saying that they might not lift the ice boom (a chain of logs strung across the mouth of the Niagara River (where L. Erie ends and Niagara R. begins) to keep ice jams from clogging up and damaging the water intakes) until May 1st or later, which would be the latest they have ever taken it down. There are still cold, below freezing days to come and more snow forecast. Even though the 1st day of spring is today, winter isn't done with us yet!


The ice caves on Superior where frozen again this year. Second year in a row. Not something that normally happens at all and to have it happen twice . It must be that global warming thingy. You know the one that is going to end the world. Do agree we should stop pollution . But first they should go after China.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm reminded of the quote by Abraham Lincoln:
> 
> _I have been driven many times upon my knees by the overwhelming conviction that I had no where else to go."_


A man who read his Bible every day. A man who did love this country. I wish I could see that in this President.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.middletownbiblechurch.org/proph/ezek38.htm


soloweygirl said:


> I do think there will be countries that will come to Israel's aid. They will come to her aid because of what will happen if Israel ceases to exist. That would be more frightening for them. As hard as Obama has tried to change the dynamics of the ME, Israel's place is there and she will survive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There are not enough words that I could say about this man polices. He has caused this nation great harm. He does not care he will continue to do it and more.
> I have nothing good to say about him. The only thing that I see is he must be a good father and husband. But that is about it.
> 
> But then according to the left and a couple of people who do not live in this country. I am racist, I do not like what one of them especial had to say about it.


People are saying that he has done the worst for race relations ever. There have been so many racial problems in the recent past. Obama has set the tone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have you had experience with E. Zimmerman's knitting style and books? I've seen some posts on her and was thinking of investing some money in her book.


They are the best. But her math sends me over the top.

Joey did you do the baby surprise jacket. Meg Swanson Elizabeth daughter has a cd out that covers how to do it. But see you have already done it. For others who are going to do it. Check your library and see if they have the cd. It will help you through it.

And do get her books, they are worth it. WeBee know you will like them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, apart from squeezing the limes. Cut limes in half and take out seeds before squeezing. Much easier.


Do you heat them up for a few seconds in the microwave to get more juice out?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m a huge fan of Barbara Walkers books.
> If I should win at the WV state fair with my afghan this year, I`m going to treat myself and buy one of her books.
> When I won twice with my afghan in 2010 (1 blue and 1 purple ribbon), I used the money to buy two books by Melissa Leapman. Both books were about cable knitting.


Yes yes get them WEBee you will love them. They are a treasury. Sorry it was not you who wanted Elizbeths books.

I love my Walker books, so many stitch patterns I want to try. You love to design and those will be a great resource for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


Webee your work is wonderful! You will probably win again.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm like that too, my eyes knit faster than my fingers! :thumbup:  :XD:
> Just like my eyes are bigger than my stomach! :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: We should form a I can't believe I bought another book so I have to let my eyes wonder over to the food club.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. What a story! I never knew that they could do this. I will beware from now on. Thank you for telling us this.


Wish I had been with you I would have dragged you away. Having hunter in the family I was told never ever go near a Buck during rutting season. But then I would think that deer would understand not to come in front of my car, when it is not the deer crossing sign area.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - read your suggestion on cleaning lampshades. Good suggestion - I'll look into it. Thank you!
> 
> (can't remember where your response was and too lazy to go look)


Where I miss it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! Amazing. He won't cause you any more trouble. I wish I knew how he died! I bet by the sword!


This is the second male that has died that was mean to my son. There was a bully in HS that taunted him . He was killed my someone else. I am wondering too how the man died. I looked up his obituary and he was 55 , 4 kids and 2 grandkids. It is a shame he chose to live the life of hate he did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you think O realizes how lousy of a president he is? I truly wonder this.


We do it is just the ones who believe in fairy tales that have the problem. :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No it is a guild, and all of us are nuts


some times you feel like a nut sometimes you don't.

Almond Joys have nuts Mounds don't

Another diddit Sorry am in a song phase.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you heat them up for a few seconds in the microwave to get more juice out?


I will now that Jokim told us about it. I did not do it this time or any time before. Thank you, Jokim!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I had been with you I would have dragged you away. Having hunter in the family I was told never ever go near a Buck during rutting season. But then I would think that deer would understand not to come in front of my car, when it is not the deer crossing sign area.


We learn so much here!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gotta be made fresh in this house. My hands are sore from the lime juice. But, it is soooo good. Come on over!


Don't you have one of those juicy squeeze things like they have for garlic?????

Now that is one of my perfectly thought out posts is it not. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The ice caves on Superior where frozen again this year. Second year in a row. Not something that normally happens at all and to have it happen twice . It must be that global warming thingy. You know the one that is going to end the world. Do agree we should stop pollution . But first they should go after China.


I think there was a show about the ice caves last year. Dh saw it and was telling me about it.
I agree with you about China .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Where I miss it.


I need this suggestion desperately. Please, please, please tell me how to clean lamp shades. Oh, how I need this!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> KEY LIME PIE
> GOURMET MAY 2003
> 4/4 fork user rating
> REVIEWS (364)
> ...


yum thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the second male that has died that was mean to my son. There was a bully in HS that taunted him . He was killed my someone else. I am wondering too how the man died. I looked up his obituary and he was 55 , 4 kids and 2 grandkids. It is a shame he chose to live the life of hate he did.


I think there is someone watching out for your family. There is a bigger meaning here. I must contemplate this. There is definitely a bigger meaning here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you have one of those juicy squeeze things like they have for garlic?????
> 
> Now that is one of my perfectly thought out posts is it not. :roll: :roll:


I have a gizmo that juices. Hand held - made of wood. No electricity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> If the end is very near, I am letting my roots grow out.
> 
> Thanks for supporting Israel but I was dismayed by what appeared to be a very racist post on the other thread. It didn't put your opinion in the best light, to put it mildly. You defeat your own purpose.


SQM I have to say something about your post, but then I am always saying something are I not or is I not.

What KC said is her right to say. I have seen some of the women on the Left post things that I did not like. I did not post their words on open site. You do not have to agree, but when your company has said many nasty things about other Presidents Bush for one. No I did not agree with all he did, but have seen some nasty and I mean nasty post from your side too.

So I would think before you criticize KC you should think on what is being and has been said on the Left. At least we did not feel the need to carry their post on too several sites in fact I do not remember it every being done by any on here.

Enough said have a blessed day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

stop posting I am trying to catch up .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes yes get them WEBee you will love them. They are a treasury. Sorry it was not you who wanted Elizbeths books.
> 
> I love my Walker books, so many stitch patterns I want to try. *You love to design and those will be a great resource for you*.


That`s exactly why I want them Yarny ♥ 
I saw one pic of a pattern from Barbara Walkers books. I loved the pattern so much that I saved the pic, and enlarged it many times so I could count how many stitches were in each row. Now more than ever I want that book.
I`ll get it eventually...hopefully by my Birthday if I hint to hubby enough. I`ve already told him what I want from our boys....a charger for my Kindle Fire, and a a pair of wireless headphones. The ones I`m using now have just about had it. I had to repair them last night where I dropped them and a plastic piece shattered. Good think the duct tape is black to match the headphones LOL

:mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I do think there will be countries that will come to Israel's aid. They will come to her aid because of what will happen if Israel ceases to exist. That would be more frightening for them. As hard as Obama has tried to change the dynamics of the ME, Israel's place is there and she will survive.


Also God promise in the Bible he would get even with those who go after Israel. My words of what he said. God does not go back on his word.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I guess we're not allowed to disagree with <0 on anything because we'll be considered racists! :thumbdown:


That's a typical liberal claim that is worn out. There are too many people who blow that claim out of the water. This isn't about race, although <o tries to claim it is race. That's because narcissists can't understand it is their character conservatives dislike, or their lack of character.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Oh Happy Day!!!!*
> 
> Trey Gowdy will or just subpoenaed Hillary's server.
> 
> ...


I can only hope that she has not been a pal to her server

and bought their silence and they destroy the email. She is known to do that as is her husband.

Gee spelling is getting bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now all I can think of is Key Lime pie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


Oh WeBee that is so so lovely. You are such a good person to share with Bill and all others. Glad I have gotten to no you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am just on for a second. I will catch up later. My son just got a call from the Sheriff's office. Remember the man that tried to kill my son and Gs on the road with his truck? The court has been canceled 2 times this year because the man didn't show up for court. They called to tell the man was dead but wouldn't say how he died. You reap what you sow is all I can say.


I do hope that before he die that he ask for God's forgiveness in Jesus' name


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> mmm sounds lovely gali.
> I`m making fried chicken, with mashed potatoes and gravy for dinner tonight. The mashed potatoes and gravy will be made with my home made chicken broth. Dessert will just be pistachio pudding made from a box.
> Ooh that reminds me...have to start the broth.
> BBL


Sounds delis but I am not hungry had fish dinner and am full. But let me know when you are doing it again. I will save room for it and be over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do hope that before he die that he ask for God's forgiveness in Jesus' name


That is what my son said . He hoped he wasn't burning right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I always freeze the skins and ends of onions for making broth.....turkey and chicken.
> I`ve never made Easter Eggs. Once when my son was a baby, Jello sold molds during Easter to make Jello eggs. I wonder if they still sell them around Easter?


I remember them they use to give them away if you bought Jello. Didn't they have other ones too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Well expressed KC. Thank you. This has nothing to do with race. People who say that it does = they have a problem with race. I would embrace the man if he was worthy - race or not. I have a multitude of friends of different races. The race card is ridiculous.


But the left keep using it. They can not think beyond what they see on MSNBC and left leaning papers and news. They repeat what they hear over and over again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s exactly why I want them Yarny ♥
> I saw one pic of a pattern from Barbara Walkers books. I loved the pattern so much that I saved the pic, and enlarged it many times so I could count how many stitches were in each row. Now more than ever I want that book.
> I`ll get it eventually...hopefully by my Birthday if I hint to hubby enough. I`ve already told him what I want from our boys....a charger for my Kindle Fire, and a a pair of wireless headphones. The ones I`m using now have just about had it. I had to repair them last night where I dropped them and a plastic piece shattered. Good think the duct tape is black to match the headphones LOL
> 
> :mrgreen:


Duck Tape is our friend and now they come in so many colors and patterns. Just a wonder to be hold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it I did it even with all of the ones who started to post after I started. I out posted you till you left.


I win hey where did you all go? It's no fun to win by myself. Ah now I cry now one here to pop balloons with me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Go Badgers.

Joey hope you will be able to watch game tonight.


I think basketball is the only game I like to watch. Maybe because sons played in school and also ran track.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My job is finish here 

So I will depart.

Do you know you should never say depart to an old person.

Why you may ask your old and to depart means you are going to depart this earth.

So please all of you do not depart, and also do not post so many pages that I have to spend at least two hours catching up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> But the left keep using it. They can not think beyond what they see on MSNBC and left leaning papers and news. They repeat what they hear over and over again.


It's similar to the "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" lie that liberals keep promoting. When they can't argue facts, they lie. I think most of the liberals on this site don't read books or newspapers. They watch comic news channels like MSNBC and read the Internet sources they agree with. They wouldn't recognized Fair and Balanced news reporting if it walked right up and bit them on the nose. When you read propaganda, you only believe propaganda. Personally, I read widely.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> My job is finish here
> 
> So I will depart.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Yarnie.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Disliking Obama is not based on his race. It is based on the multitude of lies and deceptions he and his administration have perpetrated on the U.S. I can't think of one truthful statement he's given. Can you?


The entire AOLW are nothing more than race baiters. It is inconceivable to them that anyone can disapprove of Obama and not be a racist. I mean Dick Durbin accused the Republicans of being racists because they have not moved fast enough in his opinion to vote on Loretta Lynch's appointment and she was 'put to the back of the bus'. But he vehemently opposed Condoleezza Rice's appointment as Secretary of State and Miguel Estrada's appointment to the court. But excuse me, I forget that facts confuse them.

Let's see, didn't Obama promise that we could keep our doctors, we could keep our policies and we were going to save thousands and thousands of dollars with Obamacare? Remember this is a president that hears about national security issues on the news because he does not attend National Security Briefings (He gets the Cliff Notes if he wants to read them)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SQM I have to say something about your post, but then I am always saying something are I not or is I not.
> 
> What KC said is her right to say. I have seen some of the women on the Left post things that I did not like. I did not post their words on open site. You do not have to agree, but when your company has said many nasty things about other Presidents Bush for one. No I did not agree with all he did, but have seen some nasty and I mean nasty post from your side too.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, you are wonderful. Well said. Thank you for voicing what I (and maybe others) feel. You are a very "centered" (that is a compliment) and together person to write what you wrote. I am happy to "know" you. We share the same values.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now all I can think of is Key Lime pie.


CB, we just finished dinner and that was our dessert. It was WONDERFUL. Use regular limes if you must, look for bottled Key Lime juice in your grocery store or as a last resort use regular limes (not as much flavor). My husband asks for this dessert.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do hope that before he die that he ask for God's forgiveness in Jesus' name


I bet he did not, and now he wishes he had.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what my son said . He hoped he wasn't burning right now.


I bet he is.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But the left keep using it. They can not think beyond what they see on MSNBC and left leaning papers and news. They repeat what they hear over and over again.


Ignorance or more likely personal issues on their part.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's similar to the "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" lie that liberals keep promoting. When they can't argue facts, they lie. I think most of the liberals on this site don't read books or newspapers. They watch comic news channels like MSNBC and read the Internet sources they agree with. They wouldn't recognized Fair and Balanced news reporting if it walked right up and bit them on the nose. When you read propaganda, you only believe propaganda. Personally, I read widely.


KC, I think they are "wanting" and need to have anything they can get out of the government. Socialists. They do not know the meaning of hard work. They think they do, but they do not. Pitiful people, really.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> The entire AOLW are nothing more than race baiters. It is inconceivable to them that anyone can disapprove of Obama and not be a racist. I mean Dick Durbin accused the Republicans of being racists because they have not moved fast enough in his opinion to vote on Loretta Lynch's appointment and she was 'put to the back of the bus'. But he vehemently opposed Condoleezza Rice's appointment as Secretary of State and Miguel Estrada's appointment to the court. But excuse me, I forget that facts confuse them.
> 
> Let's see, didn't Obama promise that we could keep our doctors, we could keep our policies and we were going to save thousands and thousands of dollars with Obamacare? Remember this is a president that hears about national security issues on the news because he does not attend National Security Briefings (He gets the Cliff Notes if he wants to read them)


Obama is totally unqualifed to be our president. He is not my president.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It's similar to the "Hands Up, Don't Shoot" lie that liberals keep promoting. When they can't argue facts, they lie. I think most of the liberals on this site don't read books or newspapers. They watch comic news channels like MSNBC and read the Internet sources they agree with. They wouldn't recognized Fair and Balanced news reporting if it walked right up and bit them on the nose. When you read propaganda, you only believe propaganda. Personally, I read widely.


They like DailyKos too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, we just finished dinner and that was our dessert. It was WONDERFUL. Use regular limes if you must, look for bottled Key Lime juice in your grocery store or as a last resort use regular limes (not as much flavor). My husband asks for this dessert.


It sounds delish. I doubt if I could mind the bottle Lime Juice. I will look for it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds delish. I doubt if I could mind the bottle Lime Juice. I will look for it.


If you cannot find it in the store, ask. It might be there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They like DailyKos too.


Well there you go. That's not a balanced news source.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey you have returned.

Guess what I bought today another knitting book and a ball of yarn.

Now before you think I have lost it well I have.

Last night woke up and thought about hat. Then remember when I had made Mohair scarf for DIL. Had made three rows of leaves to knit into scarf. About 30 in all. I thought to myself hey you can use the leaves on the gathered side of hat. I do my best thinking at night. O.k. maybe not but I like this thought .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm making chocolate chip cookies. They smell so good.
Just keeping the conversation going as then I will not have to catch up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I do so enjoy posting to myself as I really do like myself and my post.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm making chocolate chip cookies. They smell so good.
> Just keeping the conversation going as then I will not have to catch up.


I want to make Congo Bars. Am looking for a good recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to make Congo Bars. Am looking for a good recipe.


never heard of them. Do you dance the conga when you make them. :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Spoiled, he is, but he's been groomed and cultivated for this job. He plows on in his agenda, out of touch with the real world and reactions of our citizens, and other countries, to his actions. Reminds me of a marionette in puppet show, someone behind the curtain pulling on strings to make him move. JMHO


With it, I agree. Think Soros for the $ and Jarrett pulling the strings. Lethal combination.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> never heard of them. Do you dance the conga when you make them. :XD: :XD:


No dancing... I need to google a recipe. They are so good.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Well expressed KC. Thank you. This has nothing to do with race. People who say that it does = they have a problem with race. I would embrace the man if he was worthy - race or not. I have a multitude of friends of different races. The race card is ridiculous.


 :thumbup: and grossly overplayed. Those who scream racism don't think, they just react.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm making chocolate chip cookies. They smell so good.
> Just keeping the conversation going as then I will not have to catch up.


You must be feeling better. I am still going to make the cowl. It was hard for me, however, to choose which cold weather project to begin. Only a little knitting for me today. I was running errands. Hair appt., library, passport renewal photo (might as well take advantage of a hairdo), post office, Walmart to buy a new electric knife, Kohl's to use Kohl's cash, and an early dinner with DH (gyros). Busy day. Home and long phone call with a cousin. Now back to knitting. Hoping I have enough yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: and grossly overplayed. Those who scream racism don't think, they just react.


Yes. You are right. No thinking at all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> There are not enough words that I could say about this man polices. He has caused this nation great harm. He does not care he will continue to do it and more.
> I have nothing good to say about him. The only thing that I see is he must be a good father and husband. But that is about it.
> 
> But then according to the left and a couple of people who do not live in this country. I am racist, I do not like what one of them especial had to say about it.


Who cares what she or they say - they're low intelligence people and can only repeat like parrots what they've been told. When out of words, they squawk, preen and pick at each other.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Where I miss it.


I don't know Yarnie. The suggestion was a spray used to clean silk flowers available in craft stores.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> SQM I have to say something about your post, but then I am always saying something are I not or is I not.
> 
> What KC said is her right to say. I have seen some of the women on the Left post things that I did not like. I did not post their words on open site. You do not have to agree, but when your company has said many nasty things about other Presidents Bush for one. No I did not agree with all he did, but have seen some nasty and I mean nasty post from your side too.
> 
> ...


She comes here to critique us. How rich. You all should read the things she says about us and is in agreement with the vile words of her Libs buds regarding this thread and its core posters. I used to read their BS but not so much anymore. Of course, all we could read is what is said publicly, not in private communications. That is their kick out of life - kick others and then brag about it. Despicable hypocrites.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to make Congo Bars. Am looking for a good recipe.


Oh, wow, I haven't made them in ages. Wonder if I still have my recipe.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you heat them up for a few seconds in the microwave to get more juice out?


Yes, I learned that trick from a cooking teacher. With lemons, you microwave them for 30 sec. on med. power, wait for them to cool down a bit and cut them in half & squeeze. Lots of juice. Limes do the same but cut down the time to 15-20 sec. in microwave.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: We should form a I can't believe I bought another book so I have to let my eyes wonder over to the food club.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the second male that has died that was mean to my son. There was a bully in HS that taunted him . He was killed my someone else. I am wondering too how the man died. I looked up his obituary and he was 55 , 4 kids and 2 grandkids. It is a shame he chose to live the life of hate he did.


Say a prayer for his soul that it has finally found peace. Your son, and others probably, are free of his taunts.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will now that Jokim told us about it. I did not do it this time or any time before. Thank you, Jokim!


You are so very welcome, LL.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think there is someone watching out for your family. There is a bigger meaning here. I must contemplate this. There is definitely a bigger meaning here.


Every one gets his/her just rewards in the end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy spring to our friends on the east coast

OMG -- you're up to 150 pages! Lots of reading ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SQM I have to say something about your post, but then I am always saying something are I not or is I not.
> 
> What KC said is her right to say. I have seen some of the women on the Left post things that I did not like. I did not post their words on open site. You do not have to agree, but when your company has said many nasty things about other Presidents Bush for one. No I did not agree with all he did, but have seen some nasty and I mean nasty post from your side too.
> 
> ...


You have spoken your mind very well, Yarnie, and were spot on! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank You LL
> 
> Good Morning Friends, My plan today is to get my recycling done, get my bike out, make my GS a cherry cheese cake (from a box). This is going to be a non-working day, just filled with stuff I like to do. There's a loving man in my house right now getting ready to go to work, I hope he understands that I'm not. he will in a minute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: Sounds like a great day for you Gali. I think a piece of the cheesecake will make your men very happy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That's a typical liberal claim that is worn out. There are too many people who blow that claim out of the water. This isn't about race, although <o tries to claim it is race. That's because narcissists can't understand it is their character conservatives dislike, or their lack of character.


Race card is their 'go to' argument when they are losing the discussion. It's stale and worn out, you're right, KC. The left is intellectually lazy. Many people have had their eyes opened to the true nature of the occupant of the WH.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Race card is their 'go to' argument when they are losing the discussion. It's stale and worn out, you're right, KC. The left is intellectually lazy. Many people have had their eyes opened to the true occupant of the WH.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I am unable to get this picture out of my mind. It is of a ER Dr. after losing a 19 year old patient. Someone snapped it on their cell phone, but later asked the Dr. if he could post it. The story says that the Dr. later went back into the ER to continue his work. source, TheBlaze or Reddit
> 
> ER = hERo's


That pic tugs at the heart Gali. Another job that takes a very special person to handle the pain and the joy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can only hope that she has not been a pal to her server
> 
> and bought their silence and they destroy the email. She is known to do that as is her husband.
> 
> Gee spelling is getting bad.


Clintons will stop at nothing to achieve their goal. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Clintons will stop at nothing to achieve their goal. :thumbdown:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now all I can think of is Key Lime pie.


Did you copy the recipe, CB? I've ordered Key Lime tree plants last week, but won't see limes for a couple of years.  
How I'll keep it over the winter is yet to be figured out!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you copy the recipe, CB? I've ordered Key Lime tree plants last week, but won't see limes for a couple of years.
> How I'll keep it over the winter is yet to be figured out!


Will they grow in a cold climate with joy as much sun?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> never heard of them. Do you dance the conga when you make them. :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> With it, I agree. Think Soros for the $ and Jarrett pulling the strings. Lethal combination.


Spot on, KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to make Congo Bars. Am looking for a good recipe.


Looked up the recipe for Congo Bars. They are delicious, had them in the past, just didn't know that's what they were called.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: and grossly overplayed. Those who scream racism don't think, they just react.


That's how demonstrations turn to riots and get out of hand: emotion based incitement and reactions.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy spring to our friends on the east coast
> 
> OMG -- you're up to 150 pages! Lots of reading ...


Cute! I have a tiny bird garden ornament. Perhaps it needs a hat.... ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will they grow in a cold climate with joy as much sun?


Well........., I was told that these Key Lime trees grow to about 8 feet (they're miniatures), but it'll be 3 or 4 years before they reach that size. If they grow too fast, I'll just have to 'bonsai' them. We'll see. I will have my limes no matter what! If I have to cart them in pots, in and out of the house, I'll do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will they grow in a cold climate with joy as much sun?


I'm sorry, LL, I forgot to answer your question. Yes, I think they'll grow but I'll have to be careful and pamper them a bit. I'm growing a vanilla orchid for the past 7-8 yrs. Haven't had any seed pods, but the vine is climbing up the corner of my dining area. Can't kill it! ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> PODHORETZ: U.S.-Israel 'crisis has exploded'...
> 
> http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2015/03/19/the-crisis-has-exploded/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the very interesting link Gerslay. There have been many examples of Obama showing his petulance against allies that don't fall in with his thinking. Canada has seen it many times - pipeline, "green" policies, trade etc. He gave a virtual finger to his western allies at the summit last year (including to his host country, Australia) over environmental issues while giving China (one of the world's worst polluters) a pass. So definitely petulant and probably also anti-semetic given his attitude to the attacks on Jews in Israel, France and other ME countries.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Have you had experience with E. Zimmerman's knitting style and books? I've seen some posts on her and was thinking of investing some money in her book.


EZ deserves a lot of credit for revitalizing knitting and giving it a lot of mainstream attention in N.America. She also made good use of circular knitting and the geometry and math of knitting. There's a lot of knowledge in her books. But I don't really enjoy working on her projects.

EZ's most popular pattern is probably the Baby Surprise Jacket but it is an awkward knit. A similar looking design is Sally Mellville's Einstein coat or the child's Baby Albert version is so much easier to knit and easy to adapt for colour because you know exactly what portion is being worked on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> EZ deserves a lot of credit for revitalizing knitting and giving it a lot of mainstream attention in N.America. She also made good use of circular knitting and the geometry and math of knitting. There's a lot of knowledge in her books. But I don't really enjoy working on her projects.
> 
> EZ's most popular pattern is probably the Baby Surprise Jacket but it is an awkward knit. A similar looking design is Sally Mellville's Einstein coat or the child's Baby Albert version is so much easier to knit and easy to adapt for colour because you know exactly what portion is being worked on.


Thanks for the photos and info on EZ. Is she Austrian or German?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the photos and info on EZ. Is she Austrian or German?


She's British, but married a German and emigrated to the USA


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the photos and info on EZ. Is she Austrian or German?


Thanks, Kitty.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone. I hear the bed calling, or is it my MIL? &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone. I hear the bed calling, or is it my MIL? ♥


Good night Jokim; sleep well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone. I hear the bed calling, or is it my MIL? ♥


Nite Jokim At least i think your still here. So nite now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> EZ deserves a lot of credit for revitalizing knitting and giving it a lot of mainstream attention in N.America. She also made good use of circular knitting and the geometry and math of knitting. There's a lot of knowledge in her books. But I don't really enjoy working on her projects.
> 
> EZ's most popular pattern is probably the Baby Surprise Jacket but it is an awkward knit. A similar looking design is Sally Mellville's Einstein coat or the child's Baby Albert version is so much easier to knit and easy to adapt for colour because you know exactly what portion is being worked on.


O.k. which one of Mellville's books is that in? I mean it I have to stop buying books. I have two or three of her's in dad's trunk. I have to have a look.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I did the baby surprise jacket. I had to start over 4 times and it took four months (working also). She has a different way of writing patterns. Her books are interesting as she includes stories of her life in them.
> 
> Picture: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-166820-1.html
> 
> Newsletters (free) http://www.schoolhousepress.com/newsletterarchive.htm


Your BSJ was lovely Joey and those bright colours must have looked great on your grandchild.

The lower part of the albert is worked horizontally and stitches are then picked up and worked vertically for the fronts and back and the stitches for the sleeves are then picked up and worked down (could use dpns)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. which one of Mellville's books is that in? I mean it I have to stop buying books. I have two or three of her's in dad's trunk. I have to have a look.


It's in book 1 The Knit Stitch. That's my favourite of her books; I've done several of the projects (and the baby Albert 4 times as gifts)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you doing Kitty? Did you have a busy week? Any more new yarns in? What you up to on time off? How is the weather? Am I nosy yes and tired too.

If fell asleep in chair getting just like my mom. I still have a picture of her in my mind. Was coming home at night and she was in her reading chair and sleeping. She had the front door open it was a warm summer's night and I was walking down the walk way. Back then you could leave your doors open.
Now I am the one who falls asleep in the chair, but without a book that I do before I fall asleep in bed. I usual fall a sleep and drop book darn hate when I do that as I have to find page where I left off. But if it is a good book I will stay up half the night to finish it.

I also have a habit which every one poo poo's at I have to read the last few pages of book, have to see where it will end.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's in book 1 The Knit Stitch. That's my favourite of her books; I've done several of the projects (and the baby Albert 4 times as gifts)


Oh I have that one now confess have not done one of her patterns have her purl book and color one too. My gosh I do have to stop this pattern addiction. I even have zimmermans vest on the 13 news letter Joey sent on. 
I think I am getting a bit of a pattern habit. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing Kitty? Did you have a busy week? Any more new yarns in? What you up to on time off? How is the weather? Am I nosy yes and tired too.
> 
> If fell asleep in chair getting just like my mom. I still have a picture of her in my mind. Was coming home at night and she was in her reading chair and sleeping. She had the front door open it was a warm summer's night and I was walking down the walk way. Back then you could leave your doors open.
> Now I am the one who falls asleep in the chair, but without a book that I do before I fall asleep in bed. I usual fall a sleep and drop book darn hate when I do that as I have to find page where I left off. But if it is a good book I will stay up half the night to finish it.
> ...


Yarnie! Reading the last pages of a book is another guilty secret that we share!! I don't usually admit it, but I can't leave a really good, suspenseful book and go to bed -- I must read the last few pages. And it doesn't spoil the story for me, I still go back and read the whole book.

I don't usually fall asleep in my chair, but do fall asleep if I read in bed. When I'm visiting my parents, Mom quite often falls asleep in her chair watching TV.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a special baby sweater that I found in knits magazine put out by interweave press. So easy to do, and same shape of both sweaters. But this one has a how to discribe it an off center front .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We've had steady rain over the last 2 days and it's expected to continue. I don't really mind, it isn't very cold and it isn't white! I was talking to my parents tonight and they got 4 to 5 inches of wet, heavy snow to welcome the first day of spring.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Just escaped in the nick of time. I was raking leaves in the back yard and there was a buck grazing, I thought, near by. I started to approach him, slow and friendly like, when he started to 'paw' the ground with his front hoof and lowering his head with this huge rack on it. I kept slowly walking toward him. He lowered his head even more and made some noises, and started toward me. Then I noticed a couple of female deer behind the garage. I raised my fixed rakes and the buck retreated. Later when I told this story to my Dentist, who is a hunter, he told me I was lucky that I wasn't gored by the deer. In retrospect, it was a matter of seconds, I believe, before he would've charged me.


Gosh, that's a terrible fright Jokim!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie! Reading the last pages of a book is another guilty secret that we share!! I don't usually admit it, but I can't leave a really good, suspenseful book and go to bed -- I must read the last few pages. And it doesn't spoil the story for me, I still go back and read the whole book.
> 
> I don't usually fall asleep in my chair, but do fall asleep if I read in bed. When I'm visiting my parents, Mom quite often falls asleep in her chair watching TV.


Oh it is so nice to know i am not the only one who has to know the ending.

I wonder if it is an old thing to fall asleep in a chair? I'm not that ooooold. :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That makes sense. Israel will do whatever needs to be done to keep her safe, regardless of what is going on here. I also think that Israel will have other friends come to her aid if need be. This will be a total slap in the face to Obama.


You're right; Israel will always do what is necessary to protect herself. Although some Americans lean towards the Palestians, I think many Americans would object to isolating Israel. The same is true in Canada, PM Harper tweeted his congratulations to Netanyahu immediately after the election results were known.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


All of your aghans are so beautiful Wendy. I can see how that one ran away with the prizes. Do you still have it, or was it a gift?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bon - missing you and thinking of you and DH.


Me too. Has anyone heard from Bonnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite WCK


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am just on for a second. I will catch up later. My son just got a call from the Sheriff's office. Remember the man that tried to kill my son and Gs on the road with his truck? The court has been canceled 2 times this year because the man didn't show up for court. They called to tell the man was dead but wouldn't say how he died. You reap what you sow is all I can say.


What a shock that would be; but also a relief in a way that he can't come after your family anymore.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> All of your aghans are so beautiful Wendy. I can see how that one ran away with the prizes. Do you still have it, or was it a gift?


Thanks you westy ♥
No I don`t have it....I sent it to my twin sis in South Wales in 2010 as I thought it was only fitting she should have it to remember me and our Mother by.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. It`s based on the Tree of Life afghan, but like every pattern I find, I embelish it with my own little bits and pieces.
> I call it 'The 4 Seasons' afghan because I put all 4 seasons of weather in there. It was designed in my Mothers memory because she had passed away the year before. SHe loved her garden, so decided to make something to honour her memory.
> The bottom part is spring with the trees, and leaves underneath. Then there is the summer with the huge sunflowers done in 5 stitch bobbles. Above I knitted more leaves to represent Autumn.On the edge and around the afghan border,and inbetween each 'season' I made a trinity stitch to represent the blackberries me and my twin sister used to pick for our grandmothers every winter.
> Lastly, I made a leaf stitch which represented the rose leaves that my Mother had in her garden. I found the 'tulip bulb' edging and made the leaf smaller but bulkier with less stitches than on the pattern to make the leaf curl more naturally than the original pattern.
> ...


What a beautiful story that went into the afghan design and I see now where you answered my question about the afghan -- a wonderful treasure for your sister in memory of you and your mother.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I'm making chocolate chip cookies. They smell so good.
> Just keeping the conversation going as then I will not have to catch up.


Cherry cheese cake, Key lime pie now chocolate chip cookies. Y'all are killing me here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I learned that trick from a cooking teacher. With lemons, you microwave them for 30 sec. on med. power, wait for them to cool down a bit and cut them in half & squeeze. Lots of juice. Limes do the same but cut down the time to 15-20 sec. in microwave.♥


I don't remember where I learned it. You can't over heat them or they squirt out hot juice on you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Say a prayer for his soul that it has finally found peace. Your son, and others probably, are free of his taunts.♥


It is sad to hear he had a family. You would think a mean person like him didn't have a family. I guess mean people have families too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy spring to our friends on the east coast
> 
> OMG -- you're up to 150 pages! Lots of reading ...


Cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing Kitty? Did you have a busy week? Any more new yarns in? What you up to on time off? How is the weather? Am I nosy yes and tired too.
> 
> If fell asleep in chair getting just like my mom. I still have a picture of her in my mind. Was coming home at night and she was in her reading chair and sleeping. She had the front door open it was a warm summer's night and I was walking down the walk way. Back then you could leave your doors open.
> Now I am the one who falls asleep in the chair, but without a book that I do before I fall asleep in bed. I usual fall a sleep and drop book darn hate when I do that as I have to find page where I left off. But if it is a good book I will stay up half the night to finish it.
> ...


I fall asleep in my chair too. It is just so cozy . 
I am the same way I have to stay up all night and finish. That is one reason I don't read as many books because I HAVE to read it all. I have been known to watch the end of a movie and then go back to the first. Also I peek too at the end of a book.
 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had steady rain over the last 2 days and it's expected to continue. I don't really mind, it isn't very cold and it isn't white! I was talking to my parents tonight and they got 4 to 5 inches of wet, heavy snow to welcome the first day of spring.


You have been needing rain for awhile haven't you? We went straight from rain, snow, ice to more rain. We are so wet here. I have some many limbs to pick up from the ice but I sink in the mud when I go outside. More rain to come. The Bradford pears have white buds on them. Also the fruit trees have some blooms. I have to get the mess cleaned up before I can think of flowers.
When will it start looking and feeling like Spring in Alberta , Kitty?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too. Has anyone heard from Bonnie?


No . I have emailed her and sent her a message on Facebook. I am worried about her. It has been over a week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks you westy ♥
> No I don`t have it....I sent it to my twin sis in South Wales in 2010 as I thought it was only fitting she should have it to remember me and our Mother by.


You are so kind! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is sad to hear he had a family. You would think a mean person like him didn't have a family. I guess mean people have families too.


Sometimes they're mean to their families too and sometimes just to outsiders. I've been so very lucky in my family but I've heard some terrible stories from a couple of friends and what is on the news.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I fall asleep in my chair too. It is just so cozy .
> I am the same way I have to stay up all night and finish. That is one reason I don't read as many books because I HAVE to read it all. I have been known to watch the end of a movie and then go back to the first. Also I peek too at the end of a book.
> :lol:


 :lol: another admission from a sneak peeker; maybe there are more of us than I thought


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have been needing rain for awhile haven't you? We went straight from rain, snow, ice to more rain. We are so wet here. I have some many limbs to pick up from the ice but I sink in the mud when I go outside. More rain to come. The Bradford pears have white buds on them. Also the fruit trees have some blooms. I have to get the mess cleaned up before I can think of flowers.
> When will it start looking and feeling like Spring in Alberta , Kitty?


Yes there wasn't much snow in the mountains this year so we can use the extra rain to build up the reservoirs. If we have a normal summer, we will probably have heavier water restrictions than usual and if it's a hot, dry summer it could be even worse. Alberta doesn't usually get to spring planting until the 3rd week of May, could be a little earlier some years, but could also still get frost later than that too.

Sorry about your muck; hard to get out and do anything if it's all muddy. Do you have a lot of clay in your soil?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . I have emailed her and sent her a message on Facebook. I am worried about her. It has been over a week.


I hope she and her family are all ok.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is so easy to fall asleep in my chair. But it is not reading a book. It is usually with my laptop on my lap, playing a game. I have also been able to sleep while knitting or crocheting.


I could doze off while knitting or crocheting too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes there wasn't much snow in the mountains this year so we can use the extra rain to build up the reservoirs. If we have a normal summer, we will probably have heavier water restrictions than usual and if it's a hot, dry summer it could be even worse.
> 
> Sorry about your muck; hard to get out and do anything if it's all muddy. Do you have a lot of clay in your soil?


Yes we have clay mud. It is called Buckshot mud. We have to bring in compost and manure to add on top and till it in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we have clay mud. It is called Buckshot mud. We have to bring in compost and manure to add on top and till it in.


Clay mud is the worst and when it dries, it's so hard to work the soil  
But your garden is so beautiful when it's blooming, so you must have been working in the compost for a long, long time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Clay mud is the worst and when it dries, it's so hard to work the soil
> But your garden is so beautiful when it's blooming, so you must have been working in the compost for a long, long time


I have used horse manure and compost for along time. Never ending . Then I put leaves and pineneedles for mulch.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is what it looks like and what they looked like after they were set Jokim. Wish I still had mine


They have them for sale on ebay. And also on Amazon


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I have that one now confess have not done one of her patterns have her purl book and color one too. My gosh I do have to stop this pattern addiction. I even have zimmermans vest on the 13 news letter Joey sent on.
> I think I am getting a bit of a pattern habit. :shock:


I used her first book as my knitting bible when I started knitting. I made a lot of her patterns and learned how to increase and decrease with only knitting and I could stop knitting scarves.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> EZ deserves a lot of credit for revitalizing knitting and giving it a lot of mainstream attention in N.America. She also made good use of circular knitting and the geometry and math of knitting. There's a lot of knowledge in her books. But I don't really enjoy working on her projects.
> 
> EZ's most popular pattern is probably the Baby Surprise Jacket but it is an awkward knit. A similar looking design is Sally Mellville's Einstein coat or the child's Baby Albert version is so much easier to knit and easy to adapt for colour because you know exactly what portion is being worked on.


I haven't made the jacket, but have the pattern. It looks challenging, but once you get going it probably is easy. I love the bottom picture a lot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm sorry, LL, I forgot to answer your question. Yes, I think they'll grow but I'll have to be careful and pamper them a bit. I'm growing a vanilla orchid for the past 7-8 yrs. Haven't had any seed pods, but the vine is climbing up the corner of my dining area. Can't kill it! ;-)


I will get myself a plant.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherry cheese cake, Key lime pie now chocolate chip cookies. Y'all are killing me here.


 :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . I have emailed her and sent her a message on Facebook. I am worried about her. It has been over a week.


I am wondering about Bonnie too. Is her husband still going daily for treatments? I hope he is doing well. I keep telling myself that his treatments and health are probably absorbing her time and energy.

I may not be in as much contact while in California. I am taking my knitting, but know that I probably won't get much done. You forget how much time and energy taking care of a toddler is. Taking care of a sick husband is also time-consuming. I just wish she'd check in once and awhile. I miss her.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> They have them for sale on ebay. And also on Amazon


Thanks for the tip LTL
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> EZ deserves a lot of credit for revitalizing knitting and giving it a lot of mainstream attention in N.America. She also made good use of circular knitting and the geometry and math of knitting. There's a lot of knowledge in her books. But I don't really enjoy working on her projects.
> 
> EZ's most popular pattern is probably the Baby Surprise Jacket but it is an awkward knit. A similar looking design is Sally Mellville's Einstein coat or the child's Baby Albert version is so much easier to knit and easy to adapt for colour because you know exactly what portion is being worked on.


After taking a second look at EZ Baby Surprise Jacket and S. Mellville's Einstein coat and the Albert version, I wonder if they could be knitted in stockinette stitch instead of garter? I am not a fan of garter stitch, except in bands when needed to stabilize roll.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing Kitty? Did you have a busy week? Any more new yarns in? What you up to on time off? How is the weather? Am I nosy yes and tired too.
> 
> If fell asleep in chair getting just like my mom. I still have a picture of her in my mind. Was coming home at night and she was in her reading chair and sleeping. She had the front door open it was a warm summer's night and I was walking down the walk way. Back then you could leave your doors open.
> Now I am the one who falls asleep in the chair, but without a book that I do before I fall asleep in bed. I usual fall a sleep and drop book darn hate when I do that as I have to find page where I left off. But if it is a good book I will stay up half the night to finish it.
> ...


I also, read the last few pages of a very interesting book, but not a boring one. I do have a habit of finishing every book I start, no matter how boring, but the boring ones are at the bottom of my 'to finish' priority list. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've had steady rain over the last 2 days and it's expected to continue. I don't really mind, it isn't very cold and it isn't white! I was talking to my parents tonight and they got 4 to 5 inches of wet, heavy snow to welcome the first day of spring.


We're having rain today, in 3 waves. Later this week: snow!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh, that's a terrible fright Jokim!


That was the last time I played St. Francis to a deer! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right; Israel will always do what is necessary to protect herself. Although some Americans lean towards the Palestians, I think many Americans would object to isolating Israel. The same is true in Canada, PM Harper tweeted his congratulations to Netanyahu immediately after the election results were known.


Mr. Harper 'is an honourable man'. -Shakespeare (?)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is so easy to fall asleep in my chair. But it is not reading a book. It is usually with my laptop on my lap, playing a game. I have also been able to sleep while knitting or crocheting.


I've fallen asleep, many times, while knitting. Esp. after supper.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we have clay mud. It is called Buckshot mud. We have to bring in compost and manure to add on top and till it in.


Did you ever lime your clay to break it up? Nurseries around here sell additives to clay soil to make it more crumbly. Manure and compost do the same and add nutrients to boot! If you have any horse farms around you, CB, ask them if they have aged manure just sitting in a pile somewhere in the back. If it's aged, and doesn't smell, it is the best fertilizer for the garden. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering about Bonnie too. Is her husband still going daily for treatments? I hope he is doing well. I keep telling myself that his treatments and health are probably absorbing her time and energy.
> 
> I may not be in as much contact while in California. I am taking my knitting, but know that I probably won't get much done. You forget how much time and energy taking care of a toddler is. Taking care of a sick husband is also time-consuming. I just wish she'd check in once and awhile. I miss her.


Yes, I hope Bonnie's ok. Even if she would just drop us a line saying that she's fine and will chat later when she has time. Hope you're ok Bonnie.♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering about Bonnie too. Is her husband still going daily for treatments? I hope he is doing well. I keep telling myself that his treatments and health are probably absorbing her time and energy.
> 
> I may not be in as much contact while in California. I am taking my knitting, but know that I probably won't get much done. You forget how much time and energy taking care of a toddler is. Taking care of a sick husband is also time-consuming. I just wish she'd check in once and awhile. I miss her.


I'm thinking we all miss her.....

Bon...Bon...come out...come out wherever you are....your fellow D&Ps are missing you BIG time,,,,,,,,!!!!!!! Hugs from we all......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I agree with much of what is in this article ...

"I am skeptical humans are the main cause of climate change and that it will be catastrophic in the near future. There is no scientific proof of this hypothesis, yet we are told the debate is over and the science is settled."

http://news.heartland.org/newspaper-article/2015/03/20/why-i-am-climate-change-skeptic


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with much of what is in this article ...
> 
> "I am skeptical humans are the main cause of climate change and that it will be catastrophic in the near future. There is no scientific proof of this hypothesis, yet we are told the debate is over and the science is settled."
> 
> http://news.heartland.org/newspaper-article/2015/03/20/why-i-am-climate-change-skeptic


I, also, am skeptical that humans are capable of changing climate. Earth has always gone through periods of change and is going through one now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We're having rain today, in 3 waves. Later this week: snow!


Oh, no. Us too, probably.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, no. Us too, probably.


Yes, probably, so get ready, LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, probably, so get ready, LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am wondering about Bonnie too. Is her husband still going daily for treatments? I hope he is doing well. I keep telling myself that his treatments and health are probably absorbing her time and energy.
> 
> I may not be in as much contact while in California. I am taking my knitting, but know that I probably won't get much done. You forget how much time and energy taking care of a toddler is. Taking care of a sick husband is also time-consuming. I just wish she'd check in once and awhile. I miss her.


Enjoy yourself in California. We will know where you are and having fun with Austen. 
I would feel better if I knew Bon was ok just not on KP.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy yourself in California. We will know where you are and having fun with Austen.
> I would feel better if I knew Bon was ok just not on KP.


 :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you ever lime your clay to break it up? Nurseries around here sell additives to clay soil to make it more crumbly. Manure and compost do the same and add nutrients to boot! If you have any horse farms around you, CB, ask them if they have aged manure just sitting in a pile somewhere in the back. If it's aged, and doesn't smell, it is the best fertilizer for the garden. :thumbup:


We use lime on our garden. My flowers are not limed. I always keep mulch of leaves and pine needles . I don't know if the lime would reach thru the mulch. When ever I plant a flower I use straight compost so all around the plant is has good dirt. Iknow lime does help. I have a cousin that has horses and have gotten manure from her. She lives about 30 miles away so it is hard to get my tractor to her. I need to add it to my compost pile.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with much of what is in this article ...
> 
> "I am skeptical humans are the main cause of climate change and that it will be catastrophic in the near future. There is no scientific proof of this hypothesis, yet we are told the debate is over and the science is settled."
> 
> http://news.heartland.org/newspaper-article/2015/03/20/why-i-am-climate-change-skeptic


 I agree with this part of the article.
So we are told carbon dioxide is a toxic pollutant that must be curtailed, when in fact it is a colorless, odorless, tasteless, gas and the most important food for life on earth. Without carbon dioxide above 150 parts per million, all plants would die.
:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So we are told carbon dioxide is a toxic pollutant that must be curtailed, when in fact it is a colorless, odorless, tasteless, gas and the most important food for life on earth. Without carbon dioxide above 150 parts per million, all plants would die.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Lord just gave me this scripture .
Isaiah 25:8 He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off all faces; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.
9 And it shall be said in that day, Lo, this is our God; we have waited for him, and he will save us: this is the LORD; we have waited for him, we will be glad and rejoice in his salvation. 
I stand with Israel.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just have to say something about a person on the left who keeps saying we all are of one mind. This person jumps to follow what others are posting on her site. Yet claims we have a leader and agree with everything that is said by leader.

I do not agree with all some have said on here. But do not make an issue of it. It is not important enough to ruin a friend ship that has been formed.Everyone has a right to voice their opinion on here and we do not need to criticize 
that person.

Also have learned that when one feels the need to say that so and so does that thing, person who is saying that is the one who harbors the thing that she is finding fault of in others.

Seems one think we play follow the leader when I have read post she is the first to get on and say oh yes yes yes. 

Look to yourself before casting the first stone


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just have to say something about a person on the left who keeps saying we all are of one mind. This person jumps to follow what others are posting on her site. Yet claims we have a leader and agree with everything that is said by leader.
> 
> I do not agree with all some have said on here. But do not make an issue of it. It is not important enough to ruin a friend ship that has been formed.Everyone has a right to voice their opinion on here and we do not need to criticize
> that person.
> ...


She is just a blind goat. She doesn't even know she is doing what she says we do.God help her. She is just a reflection of her friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Lord just gave me this scripture .
> Isaiah 25:8 He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off all faces; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.
> 9 And it shall be said in that day, Lo, this is our God; we have waited for him, and he will save us: this is the LORD; we have waited for him, we will be glad and rejoice in his salvation.
> I stand with Israel.


 Amen dear friend amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with this part of the article.
> So we are told carbon dioxide is a toxic pollutant that must be curtailed, when in fact it is a colorless, odorless, tasteless, gas and the most important food for life on earth. Without carbon dioxide above 150 parts per million, all plants would die.
> :thumbup:


After reading Dave Wikerson's (not spelling last name right) books from a believing Christian .

He said that there would be what is happening now. The pollution theory would be push on people and there would be fighting over it.

He was a minster to the youth of this nation. God called him home.
He is to me like Paul Harvey predicting before his time. Feel like it is God's words coming through men.

Know I know who will be laughing at what I say but thats o.k. as they have very little knowledge as they think they do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> After reading Dave Wikerson's (not spelling last name right) books from a believing Christian .
> 
> He said that there would be what is happening now. The pollution theory would be push on people and there would be fighting over it.
> 
> ...


Dave Wilkerson wrote "The Cross and the Switchblade".
Prophecy is coming to past right before our eyes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We use lime on our garden. My flowers are not limed. I always keep mulch of leaves and pine needles . I don't know if the lime would reach thru the mulch. When ever I plant a flower I use straight compost so all around the plant is has good dirt. Iknow lime does help. I have a cousin that has horses and have gotten manure from her. She lives about 30 miles away so it is hard to get my tractor to her. I need to add it to my compost pile.


You're doing the right thing, CB. Lime, around here, is worked right into the soil, before planting.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with this part of the article.
> So we are told carbon dioxide is a toxic pollutant that must be curtailed, when in fact it is a colorless, odorless, tasteless, gas and the most important food for life on earth. Without carbon dioxide above 150 parts per million, all plants would die.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Lord just gave me this scripture .
> Isaiah 25:8 He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off all faces; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.
> 9 And it shall be said in that day, Lo, this is our God; we have waited for him, and he will save us: this is the LORD; we have waited for him, we will be glad and rejoice in his salvation.
> I stand with Israel.


Amen!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dave Wilkerson wrote "The Cross and the Switchblade".
> Prophecy is coming to past right before our eyes.


Thanks CB I could not spell his name nor remember name of his book. Glad you knew it and posted it.

I hate not remembering things I should, but just part of it. But am glad God made it so others would know and post it.

Your the best lady.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just have to say something about a person on the left who keeps saying we all are of one mind. This person jumps to follow what others are posting on her site. Yet claims we have a leader and agree with everything that is said by leader.
> 
> I do not agree with all some have said on here. But do not make an issue of it. It is not important enough to ruin a friend ship that has been formed.Everyone has a right to voice their opinion on here and we do not need to criticize
> that person.
> ...


They judge us by their standards, therefore making it easy for us to see them for who they are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk I so love your spring and winter birds. It is about right with what is happening this year.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dave Wilkerson wrote "The Cross and the Switchblade".
> Prophecy is coming to past right before our eyes.


Yes, it is. Isn't it!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> The state fair is in Greenbrier County Jokim, and like the NY state fair is held the last week of August.
> The last time I entered my afghan, I mailed it in, and had to include a money order for them to send it back. So this time hubby and I will drive down there so I can take pics of it. I`m thinking of entering my apple and blackberry jelly too. Bill next door goes nuts for it, and has had 6 jars of the 12 I made. So this July/August I`m going to go gangbusters on the blackberry picking and make him 12 jars of jelly for Christmas....one for every month LOL
> Did I show you the afghan that won in 2010 Jokim...hunting for the pics now.
> Ok found it..


WeBee, that is beautiful. I'm not at all surprised it won the award/prize. You are one talented lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC as others have said have a safe rip Oh my gosh it late in the day and I still am getting words mix up. Meant Trip not Rip. Did not delete as to funny at least to me.

You will enjoy it am sure. Good time with grandson. They grow up to fast as it is. Enjoy enjoy

Can't wait to see new knitting creations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Before you buy a Bissell steam vacuum and mop don't. I am sending it back. It doesn't work. I will have to look into buying a Shark.Grrrr I will have to pay postage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady, you are wonderful. Well said. Thank you for voicing what I (and maybe others) feel. You are a very "centered" (that is a compliment) and together person to write what you wrote. I am happy to "know" you. We share the same values.


Wish I could take credit for this LL. But it is God given common sense. And I do mean God given .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Before you buy a Bissell steam vacuum and mop don't. I am sending it back. It doesn't work. I will have to look into buying a Shark.Grrrr I will have to pay postage.


Do you have a Walmart or Sears near you? They sell them as do Kmart. Walmart is the cheapest .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you have a Walmart or Sears near you? They sell them as do Kmart. Walmart is the cheapest .


I have Walmart and Sears. No Kmart we had 2 but Walmart put them out here. I will check Walmart or Sears. What is the name of yours called ?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This is what it looks like and what they looked like after they were set Jokim. Wish I still had mine


I remember those. I bet Amazon would have them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Spoiled, he is, but he's been groomed and cultivated for this job. He plows on in his agenda, out of touch with the real world and reactions of our citizens, and other countries, to his actions. Reminds me of a marionette in puppet show, someone behind the curtain pulling on strings to make him move. JMHO


There is so much truth in what you posted Jokim. The Dems were probably chomping at the bit when they realized they could use him. After all when you compare the charisma Obama has to the lack of it in Hillary, the choice was a no brainer. He was/is allowed some areas to pursue, but must follow his orders the rest of the time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have Walmart and Sears. No Kmart we had 2 but Walmart put them out here. I will check Walmart or Sears. What is the name of yours called ?


I bought mine when the Shark steamer's first came out. They have a newer model. Sure it is just as good or better. Plus Walmart will take it back if it is not working the way you want it to. Just save your receipt


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> There are not enough words that I could say about this man polices. He has caused this nation great harm. He does not care he will continue to do it and more.
> I have nothing good to say about him. The only thing that I see is he must be a good father and husband. But that is about it.
> 
> But then according to the left and a couple of people who do not live in this country. I am racist, I do not like what one of them especial had to say about it.


Yarnie don't let it bother you. Consider the source of the comments. It just means that you are right and they can't defend what he is doing so they pull out the race card instead of admitting they are wrong. We have been hearing and have been accused of it for 6 years now. It has certainly lost its meaning after all this time and overuse.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets all sing like the birdies sing tweet tweet tweet .
> 
> Again can't stop myself songs come out of my head.
> 
> Thanks Gerslay lovely picture.


Thanks Yarnie, now I have the song Rockin' Robin in my head. Tweet, tweet, tweet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with much of what is in this article ...
> 
> "I am skeptical humans are the main cause of climate change and that it will be catastrophic in the near future. There is no scientific proof of this hypothesis, yet we are told the debate is over and the science is settled."
> 
> http://news.heartland.org/newspaper-article/2015/03/20/why-i-am-climate-change-skeptic


I don't know whether climate change is real or not, but I won't believe it until there is uniformity of scientific evidence and the liberals start insisting China and India to carbon emissions. They are the prime offenders and nothing the U.S. can do will fix the problem. The way that dope, Al Gore, promoted it, every thinking person should be skeptical. There certainly is a lot of hysteria among liberals about the possibility. There are lots of things wrong with our environment that are man made, but those the liberals could fix, they aren't interested in. Ban smoking for example. The drought in California for another- quit diverting fresh water from streams into the ocean to protect the Delta smelt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is so much truth in what you posted Jokim. The Dems were probably chomping at the bit when they realized they could use him. After all when you compare the charisma Obama has to the lack of it in Hillary, the choice was a no brainer. He was/is allowed some areas to pursue, but must follow his orders the rest of the time.


I always wondered who the person or group that groomed him to be President? I never have seen in his back ground anything that would be consider as a person suited to be a President.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The ice caves on Superior where frozen again this year. Second year in a row. Not something that normally happens at all and to have it happen twice . It must be that global warming thingy. You know the one that is going to end the world. Do agree we should stop pollution . But first they should go after China.


They are. According to Obama's deal with China, China can do it at their convenience - by 2030 I think. If this is the kind of deal he is arranging with Iran, boy is the world in trouble.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Before you buy a Bissell steam vacuum and mop don't. I am sending it back. It doesn't work. I will have to look into buying a Shark.Grrrr I will have to pay postage.


Did you order it online, CB? I really dislike having to pay postage. I try to order from sites that have free shipping, like Kohl's or have free shipping to the store like Walmart if a product is available online. They will take returns of online items at their store too. I also have signed up for Amazon Prime to get free shipping and later canceled it. But, if you need to return something through Amazon, you have to pay return shipping.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I need this suggestion desperately. Please, please, please tell me how to clean lamp shades. Oh, how I need this!


LL, it wasn't for cleaning lampshades per se. There is a product on the market that cleans silk flowers that are in arrangements, without disturbing the arrangements. I have a friend that does floral arrangements and she likes the product very much. KPG mentioned that she has some silk lampshades and I mentioned this product. I thought it might work on the lampshades. The product is available at Michaels, HL and anywhere they sell silk flowers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Did you order it online, CB? I really dislike having to pay postage. I try to order from sites that have free shipping, like Kohl's or have free shipping to the store like Walmart if a product is available online. They will take returns of online items at their store too. I also have signed up for Amazon Prime to get free shipping and later canceled it. But, if you need to return something through Amazon, you have to pay return shipping.


Yes I got it from the Bissell company. It vacuums good but the steam and dirt is not picked up like I thought. The pads are dirty but my floor looks streaked and I ran a rag over to see if the floor was clean and it was not. I will have to pay return postage on is. I like the hand steamer that came with it just not the vacuum and mop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They are. According to Obama's deal with China, China can do it at their convenience - by 2030 I think. If this is the kind of deal he is arranging with Iran, boy is the world in trouble.


But then we will have to really worry about pollutions it's called the after effects of the Atom Bomb.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I could take credit for this LL. But it is God given common sense. And I do mean God given .


Common sense is one of the most important things. You have it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: and grossly overplayed. Those who scream racism don't think, they just react.


And those that scream racist the lowest are the ones that always put race first. They are the dividers, not the healers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL, it wasn't for cleaning lampshades per se. There is a product on the market that cleans silk flowers that are in arrangements, without disturbing the arrangements. I have a friend that does floral arrangements and she likes the product very much. KPG mentioned that she has some silk lampshades and I mentioned this product. I thought it might work on the lampshades. The product is available at Michaels, HL and anywhere they sell silk flowers.


Do you know the name of the product?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

A


Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got it from the Bissell company. It vacuums good but the steam and dirt is not picked up like I thought. The pads are dirty but my floor looks streaked and I ran a rag over to see if the floor was clean and it was not. I will have to pay return postage on is. I like the hand steamer that came with it just not the vacuum and mop.


When I use my Shark, I sweep first with my vacuum or use the Swiffer dry mop to get loose dirt up. Then I mop with the Swiffer wet mop disposable sheets. That gets a lot of the dirt that's stuck on or dried on. Then, I use my Shark. Perhaps you'd like your Bissell better if you did a dual process? The steam cleaning is great, and I feel like my floors are really clean, but not if I don't use the Swiffer and vacuum first. It makes a big difference and is easy to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> And those that scream racist the lowest are the ones that always put race first. They are the dividers, not the healers.


Yes!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: another admission from a sneak peeker; maybe there are more of us than I thought


I can't do it. Have to proceed from the beginning. I like to think I know what is happening in mysteries and try to guess the responsible person. I can see knowing the ending, then reading through to see how the hints added up. I just can't do it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They judge us by their standards, therefore making it easy for us to see them for who they are.


You are so correct Jokim. It sums them up perfectly in one sentence.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

OK


soloweygirl said:


> And those that scream racist the lowest are the ones that always put race first. They are the dividers, not the healers.


There have been many studies done about racism. Lately, the studies have shown that all races are racist. I think the least racist are our teenagers. They have grown up in a pretty race-neutral society. But, you can't rule it out completely. Even small children will segregate in their lunchroom. Yet they'll play together at recess.

A lot of what is perceived as racism is just misinterpretation of intentions. For example, on our trip last summer to Scotland and Ireland there was a Korean couple about the same age as my DH and I. They got a strange idea that they were being discriminated against by one of our bus drivers as they didn't get a seat up front as they requested. The driver rotated everyone, but the man claimed he told the driver he needed to sit up front to prevent travel-sickness. He probably did tell him that.

The driver wasn't racist. He was just slightly disorganized and forgot. Our first driver was very organized and had a seating chart posted each day on the bus door. The second driver failed to do it our first day with him, finally said, "Just sit where you did yesterday. The following day, he did post that list, but he posted it in an inconvenient location. He was fairly new to his job, quite disorganized in his chatter and planning (changing stops on a whim), and not racist. But, the Korean couple wouldn't believe it when many told them this. I think that is what is happening to many black Americans. They expect it and find it everywhere when it only exists in isolated (and detestable) incidents.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There is so much truth in what you posted Jokim. The Dems were probably chomping at the bit when they realized they could use him. After all when you compare the charisma Obama has to the lack of it in Hillary, the choice was a no brainer. He was/is allowed some areas to pursue, but must follow his orders the rest of the time.


I think the dems will have a hard time replicating the attraction of a candidate, to the low info voters, that they found in <0, in another candidate in 2016. Some are saying that a woman will have the same pull, but I rather doubt it. We've had our fill of this admin. and 'guilty voting'.
There hasn't been much polling news in terms of <0's popularity lately. Hmmmm....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Looked up the recipe for Congo Bars. They are delicious, had them in the past, just didn't know that's what they were called.


Congo bars, is that a racists brownie?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I always wondered who the person or group that groomed him to be President? I never have seen in his back ground anything that would be consider as a person suited to be a President.


There is nothing transparent about him, is there? :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But then we will have to really worry about pollutions it's called the after effects of the Atom Bomb.


Yes! The half life of plutonium is thousands of years!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Congo bars, is that a racists brownie?


The left will probably think that.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> OK
> 
> There have been many studies done about racism. Lately, the studies have shown that all races are racist. I think the least racist are our teenagers. They have grown up in a pretty race-neutral society. But, you can't rule it out completely. Even small children will segregate in their lunchroom. Yet they'll play together at recess.
> 
> ...


Perhaps a lot of the 'discriminated against' feeling stems from being different from the majority of the group, esp. if there is a language barrier involved. Perhaps it has something to do with self esteem and perception on the part of the minor member of the group and not on the group's behavior at all. JMHO


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Congo bars, is that a racists brownie?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Congo bars, is that a racists brownie?


Actually, they are also known as Blondies. I never heard of Congo bars, but I have made Bondies many times. You probably have too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, they are also known as Blondies. I never heard of Congo bars, but I have made Bondies many times. You probably have too.


Are they dumb? Too many dumb blonde jokes out there to let that one pass.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Are they dumb? Too many dumb blonde jokes out there to let that one pass.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Are they dumb? Too many dumb blonde jokes out there to let that one pass.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Actually, they are also known as Blondies. I never heard of Congo bars, but I have made Bondies many times. You probably have too.


Do Blondies have coconut in them?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Do Blondies have coconut in them?


Some do, some don't. I will NOT add coconut to mine because of the way I had them as a kid in high school. I am thinking of adding butterscotch bits with the chocolate bits (in proportion), but never coconut. I want mine without complications.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Some do, some don't. I will NOT add coconut to mine because of the way I had them as a kid in high school. I am thinking of adding butterscotch bits with the chocolate bits (in proportion), but never coconut. I want mine without complications.


If I recall correctly, they were called Blondies because they were light brownies. ??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> If I recall correctly, they were called Blondies because they were light brownies. ??


I only know them as Congo Bars. Maybe Blondies are different. I do not know the difference. Congo Bars never have coconut in them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I only know them as Congo Bars. Maybe Blondies are different. I do not know the difference. Congo Bars never have coconut in them.


Hmm..., the recipe I found for Congo Bars (google) has coconut in it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hmm..., the recipe I found for Congo Bars (google) has coconut in it.


Do not listen to that recipe. Congo bars do not add a lot of stuff. Other people who want to be fancy do.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do not listen to that recipe. Congo bars do not add a lot of stuff. Other people who want to be fancy do.


OK, Thanks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Do not listen to that recipe. Congo bars do not add a lot of stuff. Other people who want to be fancy do.


Is this a good recipe?
http://www.chewoutloud.com/2014/08/11/congo-bars-blondies/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz
http://www.playbuzz.com/maljones10/what-color-is-your-soul?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=prom-hotstuff_ff&utm_campaign=what-color-is-your-soul&utm_term=visitors&fb_ref=fb_sharer_old
I am green. Not the color I was called last night.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this a good recipe?
> http://www.chewoutloud.com/2014/08/11/congo-bars-blondies/


This looks like a great recipe. I would substitute 1/2 cup of butterscotch bits and put in 1 1/2 cups of chocolate bits to make it as I know it. If you do not do that, it would be fine.

The recipe looks great. I might use it. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.playbuzz.com/maljones10/what-color-is-your-soul?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=prom-hotstuff_ff&utm_campaign=what-color-is-your-soul&utm_term=visitors&fb_ref=fb_sharer_old
> I am green. Not the color I was called last night.


I'm orange, feisty and outgoing... right now, I'm beat and dead tired!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This looks like a great recipe. I would substitute 1/2 cup of butterscotch bits and put in 1 1/2 cups of chocolate bits to make it as I know it. If you do not do that, it would be fine.
> 
> The recipe looks great. I might use it. Let me know how it turns out.


I've printed this recipe out and will try it. I tried KPG's Apple Bubble Up recipe today - A BIG Hit in this house! It is so sweet and satisfying that MIL wanted seconds and thirds! ;-) ;-) :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.playbuzz.com/maljones10/what-color-is-your-soul?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=prom-hotstuff_ff&utm_campaign=what-color-is-your-soul&utm_term=visitors&fb_ref=fb_sharer_old
> I am green. Not the color I was called last night.


Orange. And I think they are right. A mix of fiery red and mellow yellow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh it work I am an orange. It work CB it work. What is happening to my computer that it work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm orange, feisty and outgoing... right now, I'm beat and dead tired!


Well then that must make you a dim orange.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well then that must make you a dim orange.


...and dimming fast. Soon it'll be time for me to sign off!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Orange. And I think they are right. A mix of fiery red and mellow yellow.


song they call me mellow yellow does any one remember that song.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've printed this recipe out and will try it. I tried KPG's Apple Bubble Up recipe today - A BIG Hit in this house! It is so sweet and satisfying that MIL wanted seconds and thirds! ;-) ;-) :-D


Jolie, I missed the Apple Bubble Up,recipe. Where do I find it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jolie, I missed the Apple Bubble Up,recipe. Where do I find it?


me to I want it too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jolie, I missed the Apple Bubble Up,recipe. Where do I find it?


I will email it to you.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will email it to you.♥


Thank you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I will email it to you.♥


do you have my email i want it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

[

I deleted it . I want to do it like someone else does it so I deleted it. For no other reason but to delete. I am so mad I will delete it again later.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I haven't made the jacket, but have the pattern. It looks challenging, but once you get going it probably is easy. I love the bottom picture a lot.


I agree with you that once you get going with the pattern it's ok -- it just looks very strange and it isn't until the end when you fold it all up to join it that you see how it fits together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> [
> 
> I deleted it . I want to do it like someone else does it so I deleted it. For no other reason but to delete. I am so mad I will delete it again later.


 :XD: :lol: :thumbup: !!! Love ya Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> After taking a second look at EZ Baby Surprise Jacket and S. Mellville's Einstein coat and the Albert version, I wonder if they could be knitted in stockinette stitch instead of garter? I am not a fan of garter stitch, except in bands when needed to stabilize roll.


I think it would be easier to modify the einstein version to stocking stitch because it would still be easy to measure the the garment to adjust the gauge. It would be a harder to adjust for the difference in the row gauge for BSJ because of the odd shaping.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> We're having rain today, in 3 waves. Later this week: snow!


Hoping that you stay with the rain; I don't think you need more snow!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hoping that you stay with the rain; I don't think you need more snow!


Rain today and tomorrow colder, but no snow. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night and sweet dreams, ya'll!
Hope Bonnie checks in tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with this part of the article.
> So we are told carbon dioxide is a toxic pollutant that must be curtailed, when in fact it is a colorless, odorless, tasteless, gas and the most important food for life on earth. Without carbon dioxide above 150 parts per million, all plants would die.
> :thumbup:


and carbon taxes are just a big shell game, transferring money aground between governments and some corps without actually creating anything or providing a service -- just another way of getting money from people.

I'm much more concerned about hormones and chemicals in food, water and soil which we can actually control.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Lord just gave me this scripture .
> Isaiah 25:8 He will swallow up death in victory; and the Lord GOD will wipe away tears from off all faces; and the rebuke of his people shall he take away from off all the earth: for the LORD hath spoken it.
> 9 And it shall be said in that day, Lo, this is our God; we have waited for him, and he will save us: this is the LORD; we have waited for him, we will be glad and rejoice in his salvation.
> I stand with Israel.


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was on face book or should I say face book was on me. 

I had to delete all over the place.

I told you I would delete I love delete. It is such a delight to delete.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just have to say something about a person on the left who keeps saying we all are of one mind. This person jumps to follow what others are posting on her site. Yet claims we have a leader and agree with everything that is said by leader.
> 
> I do not agree with all some have said on here. But do not make an issue of it. It is not important enough to ruin a friend ship that has been formed.Everyone has a right to voice their opinion on here and we do not need to criticize
> that person.
> ...


You're a wise lady Yarnie. Some people just don't understand that this is a friendship thread not a debating thread. We are RIGHT, but don't have the need to be right about everything. Always find it odd how those who claim to be so tolerant have the biggest difficulty in accepting other points of view without making an issue out of it or belittling others. Then to top it off, they still call some of them a friend after insulting them :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Before you buy a Bissell steam vacuum and mop don't. I am sending it back. It doesn't work. I will have to look into buying a Shark.Grrrr I will have to pay postage.


 :evil: That's so frustrating for you. I love my Bissell vacuum but it isn't a steam model. Hope the Shark works for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're a wise lady Yarnie. Some people just don't understand that this is a friendship thread not a debating thread. We are RIGHT, but don't have the need to be right about everything. Always find it odd how those who claim to be so tolerant have the biggest difficulty in accepting other points of view without making an issue out of it or belittling others. Then to top it off, they still call some of them a friend after insulting them :shock:


I find it strange to. How they feel or even need to feel they have the right to say insulting things then turn it around and make excuses for doing it in the first place.

If someone did that to me they would be the last person on earth that I would ever want to be around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This looks like a great recipe. I would substitute 1/2 cup of butterscotch bits and put in 1 1/2 cups of chocolate bits to make it as I know it. If you do not do that, it would be fine.
> 
> The recipe looks great. I might use it. Let me know how it turns out.


I am still thinking Key Lime pie. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh it work I am an orange. It work CB it work. What is happening to my computer that it work.


Yay. We are different colors now. Does that mean we don't follow the leader? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> song they call me mellow yellow does any one remember that song.


I do a 60's song.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay. We are different colors now. Does that mean we don't follow the leader? :lol:


Yes we do follow our leader and His name is God his son Jesus and listen to the Holy Spirit which he sent to us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we do follow our leader and His name is God his son Jesus and listen to the Holy Spirit which he sent to us.


Yes Sis you are RIGHT! :thumbup: ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> OK
> 
> There have been many studies done about racism. Lately, the studies have shown that all races are racist. I think the least racist are our teenagers. They have grown up in a pretty race-neutral society. But, you can't rule it out completely. Even small children will segregate in their lunchroom. Yet they'll play together at recess.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about most of our young people being very accepting of other races and cultures and that gives a lot of hope for our future. From what I've seen and experienced in Canada, overall bigotry continues to decline.

One area that is still causes a lot of concern is the resistance to inter-racial/cultural marriage on the part of traditional East Indians (mainly Sikh), Asians and Muslims. There have been several cases of murder and assault in those situations. When my friend's son got engaged to a Sikh woman her family did everything they could to break them up and many didn't attend the wedding. But there too, I think it will change as the younger generation takes over.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.playbuzz.com/maljones10/what-color-is-your-soul?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=prom-hotstuff_ff&utm_campaign=what-color-is-your-soul&utm_term=visitors&fb_ref=fb_sharer_old
> I am green. Not the color I was called last night.


Orange for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> song they call me mellow yellow does any one remember that song.


I remember it Yarnie...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I've printed this recipe out and will try it. I tried KPG's Apple Bubble Up recipe today - A BIG Hit in this house! It is so sweet and satisfying that MIL wanted seconds and thirds! ;-) ;-) :-D


 :thumbup: I warned you it was sweet, but good. Glad to hear you tried it and enjoyed it. Hugs to MIL. 

I'm going to see if I still have my Congo Bar recipe. I used to like those and now remember Oh Henry Bars I used to make often.

Hmmm, what to make tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I find it strange to. How they feel or even need to feel they have the right to say insulting things then turn it around and make excuses for doing it in the first place.
> 
> If someone did that to me they would be the last person on earth that I would ever want to be around.


Me too. I don't understand it myself. Friends don't treat friends like that. If someone treated me that way I would unfriend them. Or delete the ace in the whole. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

One of my son's just came from Walmart with my poly-fil for my dog. The first time he bought me a pillow with poly -fil.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, I've iced my hands twice each and my knee once.

First thing tomorrow, we'll change the flat tire on my car and have it repaired or buy a new one.

What a day, lots of fun, laughs, shopping, work accomplished and great meal, but it was nuts.


At least my car and I made it home in one piece.

I chose Joy today and know I'm loved by Him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we do follow our leader and His name is God his son Jesus and listen to the Holy Spirit which he sent to us.


 :thumbup: Like I said, you are a wise woman!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we do follow our leader and His name is God his son Jesus and listen to the Holy Spirit which he sent to us.


Amen and Amen!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I don't understand it myself. Friends don't treat friends like that. If someone treated me that way I would unfriend them. Or delete the ace in the whole. :-o


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of my son's just came from Walmart with my poly-fil for my dog. The first time he bought me a pillow with poly -fil.


So your dog is just about done! Hope you post a pic. My sheep is right at home with her friends in the flock (not an Ace in the bunch!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I've iced my hands twice each and my knee once.
> 
> First thing tomorrow, we'll change the flat tire on my car and have it repaired or buy a new one.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a story there KPG; but you've got your sense of humour, so all is good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So you're dog is just about done! Hope you post a pic. My sheep is right at home with her friends in the flock (not an Ace in the bunch!)


Yes I am thru except sewing the dog up and his eyes and nose. My DB will be going to AL next weekend and I want to send him home . I am glad you keep Dixie away from the Aces. I don't not like Dixie anywhere around them. :-o  :XD: :thumbup: :lol: Bahh. That was Southern for Bah.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It must be falling off the chair time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like a story there KPG; but you've got your sense of humour, so all is good.


I spent most of the day with my sister. We laughed so much my sides ache.

Yeah, there's a story alright. But I need to call it a night because I'm nursing two bruised hands and a knee. But! My pride is intact now that I'm home.

BTW: my sister laughed so hard at the last 'crisis' she peed her pants, and I nearly gagged to death over my drink laughing at her laughing at me. Oh, I probably should mention while driving.

That's just some of the hints. I'm something else and electrifying to be around, that's for sure.

:-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It must be falling off the chair time.


Over me? Don't let me stop you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I don't understand it myself. Friends don't treat friends like that. If someone treated me that way I would unfriend them. Or delete the ace in the whole. :-o


Oh my my ace in the whole and delete is such a delightful thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


again with the whole of ace I am losing it here. 
You do know two aces do not make a whole.

Oh my I am going down fast here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my my ace in the whole and delete is such a delightful thing.


Two for one is more fun. What? LOL I am hysterical. :shock: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You gals talked up a storm today! I returned and we're 55 or maybe we were before and I didn't notice. Lots of pages, but think I'm caught up.

See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Over me? Don't let me stop you!


no over ace and the whole of aces the cards are stack against all the aces as a whole. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> again with the whole of ace I am losing it here.
> You do know two aces do not make a whole.
> 
> Oh my I am going down fast here.


Both us are sinking with the ship. Hihoy mates. I don't know how to speell oh hoy. :lol: :lol: Ahoy maties.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no over ace and the whole of aces the cards are stack against all the aces as a whole. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Is that pig latin? DOH! Now I am talking Homer Simpson and I have never watched the Simpsons.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie do we need to de lete like the de leter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both us are sinking with the ship. Hihoy mates. I don't know how to speell oh hoy. :lol: :lol: Ahoy maties.


a deck's worth of aces


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a deck's worth of aces


I knew that is what you were doing WCk. You are the best!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Both us are sinking with the ship. Hihoy mates. I don't know how to speell oh hoy. :lol: :lol: Ahoy maties.


The shop sailed about an hour agao oh to heck with it spill the spelling . I lost the i in my shop . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

see I deleted my delete. 
I am every so delete to delete.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh I get to delete and I didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie do we need to de lete like the de leter?


not if we are any delater then we de lete bees.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a deck's worth of aces


Oh my gosh we have lost it now . a picture is worth a thousand deletes.

Oh depends don't fail me know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The shop sailed about an hour agao oh to heck with it spill the spelling . I lost the i in my shop . :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


And just today I thought someone said we can't laugh. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like a story there KPG; but you've got your sense of humour, so all is good.


I agree.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like a story there KPG; but you've got your sense of humour, so all is good.


I agree.

Oh see I can delete I am so deleted I can delte oh to heck with it .
It is a whole deck of aces .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> not if we are any delater then we de lete bees.


what is a de lete bees? DOH!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree.
> 
> Oh see I can delete I am so deleted I can delte oh to heck with it .
> It is a whole deck of aces .


wCk stop looking for pics and stop the de leting someone has to do it. De lete I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And just today I thought someone said we can't laugh. :shock:


shh whispering they don't know what we are laughing about.

Whispering compliments of LTL .

They don't understand humor thats all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

But WCK is a delight at finding our ace as a whole. 

What a deleted mess we have gotten ourselves into .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

But I am superior I have to subtract the ace as the whole. Don't you know?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it morning yet or have I de leted tonight?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But I am superior I have to subtract the ace as the whole. Don't you know?


that did it I was deleted to have break here


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it morning yet or have I de leted tonight?


Not yet but that will make your ace come back whole.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> But WCK is a delight at finding our ace as a whole.
> 
> What a deleted mess we have gotten ourselves into .


Not enough funny aces


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh CB we are losing it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Is that pig latin? DOH! Now I am talking Homer Simpson and I have never watched the Simpsons.


I hate The Simpsons,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not enough funny aces


I think Google is right about the donkey in the the hole but not the ace in the whole is a little off. Too strong for an ace.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie do we need to de lete like the de leter?


No one can delete like that


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not enough funny aces


Oh no I mean it I have complete lee lost it.

OH WCK your my real pal and how do you find so many aces and wholes????

You have found an ace every time you look .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No one can delete like that


You speak the truth. No de leter like the old de leter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hate The Simpsons,


Do they play with a full deck or are they into just using aces.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And just today I thought someone said we can't laugh. :shock:


Only someone without any humour could possibly say that; bahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well once a de later always a de lighter as the old saying goes. and my how it does go .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Only someone without any humour could possibly say that; bahhhhhhhhhhh


Bahhhh you are right. But they have no sense of what sense really makes sense.

:shock: :?: :!:  :XD: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Only someone without any humour could possibly say that; bahhhhhhhhhhh


I am superior so I don't need humor. Did I say that? No I did not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But I am superior I have to subtract the ace as the whole. Don't you know?


Quiz - what is left when you subtract the ace?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Quiz - what is left when you subtract the ace?


Now that is good entertainment. So true. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think Google is right about the donkey in the the hole but not the ace in the whole is a little off. Too strong for an ace.


the strong ace is so angry -- look at the eyes


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Quiz - what is left when you subtract the ace?


Oh dear dear me me you two are wiping me out tonight. My jaws hurt from laughing.

Looks like what we see all the time on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bahhhh you are right. But they have no sense of what sense really makes sense.
> 
> :shock: :?: :!:  :XD: :thumbup: :lol:


and that makes sense


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am superior so I don't need humor. Did I say that? No I did not.


You are hilarious :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the strong ace is so angry -- look at the eyes


Never look in the eyes. That is where the stare of evil comes in with blindness to follow. Dark souls don't have eyes. They are blank. Cover your ears too. Deafness will happen .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the strong ace is so angry -- look at the eyes


Thats because his ace eyes is crossed. both should be de let ded


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the strong ace is so angry -- look at the eyes


Thats because his ace eyes is crossed. both should be de let ded


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh I mean it I am not doing the double de leting here


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never look in the eyes. That is where the stare of evil comes in with blindness to follow. Dark souls don't have eyes. They are blank. Cover your ears too. Deafness will happen .


what what did you say I can't hear you speak up will you


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The jokers walk the plank on your ship


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are hilarious :lol:


 You better watch out for me I am dangerous. I quote the Bible. Beware of the Truth I will tell you. :shock: :roll: I am a changed person .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This has been a really de leted evening but de clock is on the the bed time so as I de left off I want to say thank you for the hearty laughter. 

You both bring out the besst of delite in me.

God Bless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thats because his ace eyes is crossed. both should be de let ded


Is this another rerun or am I seeing double? Never mind like both post. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The jokers walk the plank on your ship


Oh my gosh I know who that pink jump suiter is. She is the Joker of knock putters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The jokers walk the plank on your ship


I am the one with the beard? If I am I need KC yes,yes.  :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this another rerun or am I seeing double? Never mind like both post. :lol: :lol:


I have been running the re ears all night long.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I was just going to say Oh never mind

I will just delete it. My mind no my going.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been running the re ears all night long.


I know you have been sending them to me. The one with the beard. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I was just going to say Oh never mind
> 
> I will just delete it. My mind no my going.


Hahahahahahahahhaahhahahahhha Your mind is fine. The de leter is the one with no mind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You better watch out for me I am dangerous. I quote the Bible. Beware of the Truth I will tell you. :shock: :roll: I am a changed person .


Funny how people who claim it is a fairy tale are so easily frightened


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am the one with the beard? If I am I need KC yes,yes.  :XD:


No - you're taking the pic!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny how people who claim it is a fairy tale are so easily frightened


Girl, girl , girl who knew? :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - you're taking the pic!


Good I was worried. I was going to get me a NoNo instead of a Yes, Yes.   :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny how people who claim it is a fairy tale are so easily frightened


 Is this a test? I say it is a hair cat who like to think they are Harry, but they are not. Their Harry is a fairy tale I know I saw him with them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny how people who claim it is a fairy tale are so easily frightened


Well if they would just close their mouths they may just hear something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Is this a test? I say it is a hair cat who like to think they are Harry, but they are not. Their Harry is a fairy tale I know I saw him with them.


was it in Heaven?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if they would just close their mouths they may just hear something.


Not with their fingers in their ears saying na nan nana nann or something like that. :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if they would just close their mouths they may just hear something.


Now there you go making sense again


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> was it in Heaven?


nope fairy tales are not allowed to come true. They won't happen to you if your young at heart. He only wants the best you know cream of the crop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now there you go making sense again


I know I have 5 cents left and if you take one cents away I will become a little cents less.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nope fairy tales are not allowed to come true. They won't happen to you if your young at heart. He only wants the best you know cream of the crop.


Yes the best comes to the top . Oh there I go again. I need to get a grip on my preaching. I may make someone think I am superior to them. :-o :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I have 5 cents left and if you take one cents away I will become a little cents less.


Bahhhhhhhahahhhh


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to leave and I so do not want to. It's fun to be silly and laugh till your sides ache. 

Thank you both for a wonderful silly laughing night.

God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

In the morning when you wake up and you are sore. It is because of our holding our sides. I have done that before. Just remember the truth I tell you. I am wise in my own way.  It is the way I see it and that makes it right. I am not going to change either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In the morning when you wake up and you are sore. It is because of our holding our sides. I have done that before. Just remember the truth I tell you. I am wise in my own way.  It is the way I see it and that makes it right. I am not going to change either.


Just don't fall off your chair, we don't want anything but your sides hurting :XD: 
And don't change anything!
Good night friends, sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just don't fall off your chair, we don't anything but your sides hurting :XD:
> And don't change anything!
> Good night friends, sleep well.


It was fun tonight. Lets do it again sometime. Love you! Good night. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2015/03/12/ouch-prince-charles-makes-devastating-statement-about-islam-muslims-are-totally-outraged/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the best comes to the top . Oh there I go again. I need to get a grip on my preaching. I may make someone think I am superior to them. :-o :roll:


No you don't as long as you remember I am The Queen of the Bananaheads.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still thinking Key Lime pie. :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.

DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.

He's feeling better, and we are now back on the same track - no crowds, no little kiddos, etc. Phew!

I'm sorry I couldn't get in touch but I didn't have a free minute in the hospital. The nurses were outstanding! They entire treatment was so complex - they measure everything every day. 

Now we're back to twice weekly dr visits. After our hospital stay, that's a piece of cake!

Thanks for caring, sorry I worried you. I feel bad about that - didn't even get in touch with some out of town family. I only kept in touch with the kids by texting. I didn't want to use the phone in the room because DH was sleeping a lot and I didn't want to disturb him. 

I must have 100 pages to catch up on. But first, the PMs. I missed you all so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


Thank God I was so worried about you. I am sorry you had to go thru all of that. I knew something was going on for you to be gone so long. You don't have to pm or email me back since I know you are alright. We have been praying for you. I am so happy you are here. You were really missed. We needed someone to cuss and spit with us. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


Thank God you caught this. I know my father (in his 90's) died of a tooth infection. I did not realize it until well after his death. His dentist was negligent. The dentist did not handle my father with concern because she did not want to be involved with someone so old. I know that this was his cause of death.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No you don't as long as you remember I am The Queen of the Bananaheads.


How could I ever forget you are the Queen? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


There you go. I knew someone would find it. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


Oh Bon Oh Bon I so miss you.

I am so sorry about the love of your life being so sick. I wish I had know I would have prayed for him and you. 
I am glad he is feeling better . Don't worry about reading back post. Just glad your here.

I so mean it I miss you so very much.

Should have said I was praying for you but did not know it what was going on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No you don't as long as you remember I am The Queen of the Bananaheads.


Well we couldn't get a grip last night we were so off the wall.

Dear Queen of the Bananaheads We lost it a bit last night well maybe a lot. So sorry you could not join us.

you miss our whole ace . Next time we will acknowledge your High ness. Well we acknowledge a lot last night.

We will need a lot of ace bandages. to cover the whole of it. Can we go into the court yard and collect them.???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


That's where it went we were looking for it all last night. Well maybe not so much looking for it. Well actual we just lost it and I do mean we lost it.

I ache today on both sides and had to put CB's chair upright for her.

WCK is sleeping in as she was so busy with posting wanted pictures that we really wanted and needed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank God you caught this. I know my father (in his 90's) died of a tooth infection. I did not realize it until well after his death. His dentist was negligent. The dentist did not handle my father with concern because she did not want to be involved with someone so old. I know that this was his cause of death.


Oh LL am so sorry that it happen to you and your Dad. Life isn't always fair. God Bless you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


Well you know what they say about gun control..........hitting your target


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that it was his tooth. Thanks so much for getting back to us. Home is the best medicine. Enjoy your day, relax and feel the hugs for you and Mr. Bon.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

My Router stopped working Sat. AM, After tech calls that is what we narrowed it down to. I just got my new one up and running, answered my emails, tweeted, checked my favorite websites and now here I am. 
HAHAHAHA, looks like I missed a party last night. I'll never catch up,from what I see on the last two pages you all had a good time. 

Before I went inop. I wanted to ask Wendy.....

Wendy, Can you tell us a little bit about your twin sister that lives in Wales. If it's OK with you and her.

got to go TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


HAHAHA :shock: :shock: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am still thinking Key Lime pie. :lol:


Uh huh....Key Lime Pie...yummy....my dearest aunt lived in Marathon in the Florida Keys...house sat next to a canal that went right into the ocean....oh heaven on earth if there ever was one....she had Key Lime trees in her yard...taught me to make the pies...nothing better than fresh Key Limes....If I can't buy REAL Key Limes at the store & infrequently can you buy them away from Florida...well...I will use bottled Key Lime juice...but if no K.L. Juice of any kind available, I won't use regular green limes or juice 'cause it just doesn't taste the same...no way...no how....I laugh when a restaurant advertises they have K.L. pie & top their pie off with a small slice of a green lime...that is not K.L. because if nothing else, REAL K.L.s are small & yellow...always yellow....never green.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear you are OK and DH is mending. I have heard that infections in your mouth (teeth) can cause heart attacks. Your DH didn't need the complication of a tooth abcess, but the hospital seems to have done a good job diagnosing the problem. So glad to hear from you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.playbuzz.com/maljones10/what-color-is-your-soul?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=prom-hotstuff_ff&utm_campaign=what-color-is-your-soul&utm_term=visitors&fb_ref=fb_sharer_old
> I am green. Not the color I was called last night.


I am orange.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> [
> 
> I deleted it . I want to do it like someone else does it so I deleted it. For no other reason but to delete. I am so mad I will delete it again later.


Now Yarnie, don't get yourself all caught up in that delete frenzy. You'll just keep repeating yourself or trying to convince yourself of things that don't matter.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


Bon, oh thanks so much for the update re: Mr. Bon. I think we all kind-of thought he might have had a medical problem. I'd thought last week was your week you were going to be with....I think you said the GKs, but when no word was forthcoming, thought it was your DH. Take care - of you both. We all miss you lots....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do a 60's song.


Mellow Yellow, isn't that sung by Donovan? Now I'm humming it in my mind!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes we do follow our leader and His name is God his son Jesus and listen to the Holy Spirit which he sent to us.


Amen! We do follow our leader and His commandments and advice.♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> For those who are interested in Downtown Abbey. I found this in my email, this morning.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/the-unofficial-downton-abbey-sews?et_mid=735004&rid=244931995
> 
> I made a dress very similar to this when I was a sophomore in high school. I believe it was a McCalls, Miss America pattern,


Lovely, thank you. I have not watched the program, but I will someday, that era had fantastic clothing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> For those who are interested in Downtown Abbey. I found this in my email, this morning.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/the-unofficial-downton-abbey-sews?et_mid=735004&rid=244931995
> 
> I made a dress very similar to this when I was a sophomore in high school. I believe it was a McCalls, Miss America pattern,


Lovely, thank you. I have not watched the program, but I will someday, that era had fantastic clothing.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Posting this chart...I'm not at all surprised. Afraid and angry but not surprised.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: I warned you it was sweet, but good. Glad to hear you tried it and enjoyed it. Hugs to MIL.
> 
> I'm going to see if I still have my Congo Bar recipe. I used to like those and now remember Oh Henry Bars I used to make often.
> 
> Hmmm, what to make tomorrow.


Yes! The Apple Bubble Up is a huge hit with MIL who's sweet tooth is the biggest I've ever seen. Thanks KPG.
Oh Henry Bars aren't just candy bars, there's a version that can be baked, also? Please let us know what it is, KPG. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I don't understand it myself. Friends don't treat friends like that. If someone treated me that way I would unfriend them. Or delete the ace in the whole. :-o


Our friendship and love unites us into a friendly group. Their unifying aspect is their hatred for us, conservatives.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I've iced my hands twice each and my knee once.
> 
> First thing tomorrow, we'll change the flat tire on my car and have it repaired or buy a new one.
> 
> ...


... and sometimes it's nice when the day is over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Seems like the folks that think Noah's Ark is real haven't seen the pictures of it in Turkey.
http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=Noah%27s+ark+in+Turkey
They also don't know that the government won't let anyone take a look at it up close. Why are we surprised?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Our friendship and love unites us into a friendly group. Their unifying aspect is their hatred for us, conservatives.


The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL am so sorry that it happen to you and your Dad. Life isn't always fair. God Bless you.


I am sorry too LL. That is terrible. I am sad what happened to your Daddy. XX ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not enough funny aces


I like the pun: As_ in the hole!   :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You better watch out for me I am dangerous. I quote the Bible. Beware of the Truth I will tell you. :shock: :roll: I am a changed person .


...but well anchored!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For those who are interested in Downtown Abbey. I found this in my email, this morning.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/the-unofficial-downton-abbey-sews?et_mid=735004&rid=244931995
> 
> I made a dress very similar to this when I was a sophomore in high school. I believe it was a McCalls, Miss America pattern,


I hope the styles come back in. I love the clothes on Downton. Thanks Joeys that could make me want to sew again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now Yarnie, don't get yourself all caught up in that delete frenzy. You'll just keep repeating yourself or trying to convince yourself of things that don't matter.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Amen! We do follow our leader and His commandments and advice.♥


♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our friendship and love unites us into a friendly group. Their unifying aspect is their hatred for us, conservatives.


Spoken with wisdom. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


Then we must be the far RIGHT. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Very happy to see you're back, Bonnie. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank God you caught this. I know my father (in his 90's) died of a tooth infection. I did not realize it until well after his death. His dentist was negligent. The dentist did not handle my father with concern because she did not want to be involved with someone so old. I know that this was his cause of death.


Oh, LL. How awful about your Dad. 
I often wonder about drs' dedication to elderly patients. So far, we've had nothing but the utmost concern from MIL's drs. All of them!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


Yes, that is the way to look at things. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


Oh, glad you found it; sorry you missed the party. We did have fun being silly last night :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lovely, thank you. I have not watched the program, but I will someday, that era had fantastic clothing.


Rumor has it that it will be over next season. The writers are coming up wit a new show for the 1860's. Not sure, but that is what I heard


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, everybody. So sorry to be out of touch. Thank you for all the PMs. I haven't even read them all yet because I wanted to explain as soon as possible.
> 
> DH ran a fever, so he had to be admitted to hospital. We were there for ten days, fevers every day for 8. Lots and lots of blood culture and tests to find where the infection was. Day after day the tests were negative but the fever remained. Finally, they took another look at a sinus CT scan and saw that he might have a small tooth abscess. That was it - so they added another antibiotic to keep the infection away until he can go to the dentist. That won't happen until after his immunity is back to normal. So two more days to make sure fever was gone. We are home! How wonderful it is to be home. Ten days in a hospital room is a bit wearing.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie, I'm so very sorry you and DH had such a scare, but grateful that the cause was discovered and treated. It must be such a relief to be back in your own home and your routine. You're in my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank God you caught this. I know my father (in his 90's) died of a tooth infection. I did not realize it until well after his death. His dentist was negligent. The dentist did not handle my father with concern because she did not want to be involved with someone so old. I know that this was his cause of death.


So sorry about that LL. Thanks to you and Bonnie, knowing that now will make all of us more aware.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


That is so true. That is why I believe they are just a groups of Angry Old Liberal Women (aolw). Poor things have such an angry outlook on life.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I agree, and I am sure hated by them.


And you are surely on the right path. But you and us already knew that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


Well, since I'm told I'm the engine and driving force on that train, would you like to be my caboose? :-D

How's that for an Ace in the Hole? :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry too LL. That is terrible. I am sad what happened to your Daddy. XX ♥


Thank you, CB. The dentist was negligent. I feel as if I am to blame because I did not deal with it - but the dentist acted like it was nothing. She said he "needed a tooth pulled" in the waiting room. She should have pulled me in and discussed it. Because she was so nonchalant, I let it go. Damn her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yeah! Bon and DH are okay and making progress on the path to recovery and health.

Thanks for the update - know you are always in our minds and prayers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh, LL. How awful about your Dad.
> I often wonder about drs' dedication to elderly patients. So far, we've had nothing but the utmost concern from MIL's drs. All of them!


I have found that some doctors do not put the effort into the elderly. I am so happy that your MIL has great doctors! You are there to make sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry about that LL. Thanks to you and Bonnie, knowing that now will make all of us more aware.


That is my goal - to make you all aware.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Posting this chart...I'm not at all surprised. Afraid and angry but not surprised.


I AM so surprised that the US would be in the top 4 countries; that is frightening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I agree, and I am sure hated by them.


Who cares? It's only their opinions, and not factual, Joey.

We love you and that's a fact!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Rumor has it that it will be over next season. The writers are coming up wit a new show for the 1860's. Not sure, but that is what I heard


So far, Rumer has it on DWTS too. I've not seen Downton. I just learned it was Downton, not Downtown. I need to watch more TV I guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. The dentist was negligent. I feel as if I am to blame because I did not deal with it - but the dentist acted like it was nothing. She said he "needed a tooth pulled" in the waiting room. She should have pulled me in and discussed it. Because she was so nonchalant, I let it go. Damn her.


LL it was your Daddy's time. When it is your time we have to give it to the Lord. We have many times in life that we escape death. It was his time. Don't blame yourself. If he lived to be 90 he must have had a full life.
I am adding to my post. My Daddy died from neglect too. He was given a new medicine for Diabetes. I was the one taking him to the Dr and helping over see his health. Six weeks after he took the new medicine he died of a heart attack . He didn't have heart problems. I do blamed myself. I finally had to give up the fact that was the way my Daddy was suppose to die. It wasn't my fault or the Drs. Just his time. He had lived thru WW2 , car wrecks , being electrocuted , living thru the Depression. God chose for him to die in his chair with the dogs in his lap. I had to come to that peace to know I had nothing to do with it. I hope you do too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz
> http://www.playbuzz.com/maljones10/what-color-is-your-soul?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=prom-hotstuff_ff&utm_campaign=what-color-is-your-soul&utm_term=visitors&fb_ref=fb_sharer_old
> I am green. Not the color I was called last night.


I am blue.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. The dentist was negligent. I feel as if I am to blame because I did not deal with it - but the dentist acted like it was nothing. She said he "needed a tooth pulled" in the waiting room. She should have pulled me in and discussed it. Because she was so nonchalant, I let it go. Damn her.


That is terrible, LL. Sorry to hear ... I agree, some Drs take advantage of the elderly, and they are those who need the best care and most assistant.

I've often thought of starting a buz to address that very issue. I noticed lots of neglect when providing care for the elder members of my family. Handling the prescriptions, daily needs, paperwork and understanding the diagnosis and therapy is overwhelming and the patient gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I AM so surprised that the US would be in the top 4 countries; that is frightening.


Me too! Nearly as much of half of the top country. I'll just listen to <0 who tells me they're on the run and a JV team and Americans have no worries.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> That is so true. That is why I believe they are just a groups of Angry Old Liberal Women (aolw). Poor things have such an angry outlook on life.


It's impossible to defend the daily scandals. So they try to lead people off in a direction that they feel comfortable with and in control of. They have had a good teacher, <0 does the same thing.

By the way, we can thank <0 and Soro's for the increasing number of countries dropping the Dollar. I would like to know how it feels to <0 supporters when if it reaches the point of no return.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes! The Apple Bubble Up is a huge hit with MIL who's sweet tooth is the biggest I've ever seen. Thanks KPG.
> Oh Henry Bars aren't just candy bars, there's a version that can be baked, also? Please let us know what it is, KPG. :-D :thumbup:


Homemade Oh Henry Bars - you've never made or had them?

I found my recipe, in my recipe binder, imagine that, right where it should be. Sometimes I surprise myself.

Anyway, they're made with quick rolled oats, brown sugar, crunchy peanut butter and choc bits as the main ingredients.

LMK if you need another recipe for your MIL. 

They're sweet!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It's impossible to defend the daily scandals. So they try to lead people off in a direction that they feel comfortable with and in control of. They have had a good teacher, <0 does the same thing.
> 
> By the way, we can thank <0 and Soro's for the increasing number of countries dropping the Dollar. I would like to know how it feels to <0 supporters when if it reaches the point of no return.


 :thumbup: If they'd told the truth, the <0 worshippers, and that's a BIG ask, they have no worries. None have many $ to worry about. They'll just expect the govt (us TAXPAYERS) to take care of them anyway.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am blue.


Orange for me


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Our friendship and love unites us into a friendly group. Their unifying aspect is their hatred for us, conservatives.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


True, and we see so many examples right here.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Your topic of home made o henry bars reminds me that I did a search on making homemade Payday candy bars. I'll do it soon. I love sweet and salty..


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Barntime , TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL it was your Daddy's time. When it is your time we have to give it to the Lord. We have many times in life that we escape death. It was his time. Don't blame yourself. If he lived to be 90 he must have had a full life.
> I am adding to my post. My Daddy died from neglect too. He was given a new medicine for Diabetes. I was the one taking him to the Dr and helping over see his health. Six weeks after he took the new medicine he died of a heart attack . He didn't have heart problems. I do blamed myself. I finally had to give up the fact that was the way my Daddy was suppose to die. It wasn't my fault or the Drs. Just his time. He had lived thru WW2 , car wrecks , being electrocuted , living thru the Depression. God chose for him to die in his chair with the dogs in his lap. I had to come to that peace to know I had nothing to do with it. I hope you do too.


CB,
I believe as you do. Your time is your time. He lived with us and I attended to his health like you would not believe. (I also was impatient and made him cry a couple of times - and I persecute myself for that). It became so difficult. When he went into assisted living, he was a Level 3 - which means he was badly off. So, I guess I was keeping him in the house when he was very, very hard to work with. I love him and my mother so much. I still have dreams of trying to reach them, but something gets in my way and cannot. I had one this week.

I am so sorry about your daddy. But, you are right, it was his time. God wanted them. It sure hurts, doesn't it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is terrible, LL. Sorry to hear ... I agree, some Drs take advantage of the elderly, and they are those who need the best care and most assistant.
> 
> I've often thought of starting a buz to address that very issue. I noticed lots of neglect when providing care for the elder members of my family. Handling the prescriptions, daily needs, paperwork and understanding the diagnosis and therapy is overwhelming and the patient gets lost in the shuffle.


It is so sad. If you start the business, I'll help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Homemade Oh Henry Bars - you've never made or had them?
> 
> I found my recipe, in my recipe binder, imagine that, right where it should be. Sometimes I surprise myself.
> 
> ...


I need another recipe! They sound divine!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Oh, LL. How awful about your Dad.
> I often wonder about drs' dedication to elderly patients. So far, we've had nothing but the utmost concern from MIL's drs. All of them!


With the stresses on the medical system, it is really important to have an informed and persistent advocate for anyone needing care, but especially for seniors who sometimes can't communicate well. I'm glad your MIL has you to support her needs.

We got this from a friend yesterday


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, since I'm told I'm the engine and driving force on that train, would you like to be my caboose? :-D
> 
> How's that for an Ace in the Hole? :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have found that some doctors do not put the effort into the elderly. I am so happy that your MIL has great doctors! You are there to make sure.


Don't blame yourself for what happened to your Dad, LL.
There comes a time when you have to trust that the Dr. has the patient's best interest in mind, mainly because you just don't have the level of knowledge they do. Hippocratic oath.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who cares? It's only their opinions, and not factual, Joey.
> 
> We love you and that's a fact!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I AM so surprised that the US would be in the top 4 countries; that is frightening.


Many things could account for this, the least being the open borders that <0 has created. :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I need another recipe! They sound divine!


I'll type it up and forward. Probably tomorrow - have to get some work done on my taxes and my new project.

I wanted a wall shelf for a metal cross I've had awhile and haven't been able to find just the right one.

Yesterday I went shopping and found a metal something and decided I'd make my own shelf. Then I found beautiful metal shelf supports with Fleur de Lis design in turquoise patina with brushed gold along with some other decorations and pieces I'll repurpose.

... and that's when the party started ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> With the stresses on the medical system, it is really important to have an informed and persistent advocate for anyone needing care, but especially for seniors who sometimes can't communicate well. I'm glad your MIL has you to support her needs.
> 
> We got this from a friend yesterday


Love it WCK, sounds about RIGHT.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so sad. If you start the business, I'll help.


You're our peach and the best. I doubt I'll do it because I couldn't control my anger and have the patience to remain calm for the patients.

However, the elderly still need the help.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL it was your Daddy's time. When it is your time we have to give it to the Lord. We have many times in life that we escape death. It was his time. Don't blame yourself. If he lived to be 90 he must have had a full life.
> I am adding to my post. My Daddy died from neglect too. He was given a new medicine for Diabetes. I was the one taking him to the Dr and helping over see his health. Six weeks after he took the new medicine he died of a heart attack . He didn't have heart problems. I do blamed myself. I finally had to give up the fact that was the way my Daddy was suppose to die. It wasn't my fault or the Drs. Just his time. He had lived thru WW2 , car wrecks , being electrocuted , living thru the Depression. God chose for him to die in his chair with the dogs in his lap. I had to come to that peace to know I had nothing to do with it. I hope you do too.


You're so right CB. It was his time to go. We could all blame ourselves, in some way, sometime, for our loved ones' passing. Hindsight is always 20/20, but at the time we didn't realize that something we could do would make a difference.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Don't blame yourself for what happened to your Dad, LL.
> There comes a time when you have to trust that the Dr. has the patient's best interest in mind, mainly because you just don't have the level of knowledge they do. Hippocratic oath.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll type it up and forward. Probably tomorrow - have to get some work done on my taxes and my new project.
> 
> I wanted a wall shelf for a metal cross I've had awhile and haven't been able to find just the right one.
> 
> ...


Not to worry. There is another trip coming up on Wed. Gone for another week with DH.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're our peach and the best. I doubt I'll do it because I couldn't control my anger and have the patience to remain calm for the patients.
> 
> However, the elderly still need the help.


I'll be the patient one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Not to worry. There is another trip coming up on Wed. Gone for another week with DH.


You're a traveling fiend! Safe travels.

I'm staying put for awhile.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I'll be the patient one.


 :thumbup: You'll have to medicate me, then. :-D I'll give you the recipe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're a traveling fiend! Safe travels.
> 
> I'm staying put for awhile.


I know. Better to do it when I can. This is my DH's trip... I will knit and then knit some more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: You'll have to medicate me, then. :-D I'll give you the recipe.


No meds. Thank you ahead for the recipe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Sent by a friend -

Two Saskatchewan engineers were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up. A woman walked by and asked what they were doing. 

"We're supposed to find the height of the flagpole," said Bob, "but we don't have a ladder." 

The woman said, "Hand me that wrench out of your toolbox." She loosened a few bolts, and laid the pole down. Then she took a &#8203;&#8203;tape measure from their toolbox, took a measurement, and announced, "Eighteen feet, six inches," and&#8203;&#8203; walked away. 

Ray shook his head and laughed. "Ain't that just like a Miss know-it-all woman! We ask for the height and she gives us the length!" 

Bob and Ray are still working for the government.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another from our Sask friend; I would never, ever get up there!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll type it up and forward. Probably tomorrow - have to get some work done on my taxes and my new project.
> 
> I wanted a wall shelf for a metal cross I've had awhile and haven't been able to find just the right one.
> 
> ...


Eagerly awaiting news about this 'party'....   :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sent by a friend -
> 
> Two Saskatchewan engineers were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up. A woman walked by and asked what they were doing.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:  Not far from the truth! That's why it's so funny! Thanks Kitty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a new Dixie for your garden CB; can't do it in my yard - the deer would eat her


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're so right CB. It was his time to go. We could all blame ourselves, in some way, sometime, for our loved ones' passing. Hindsight is always 20/20, but at the time we didn't realize that something we could do would make a difference.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a new Dixie for your garden CB; can't do it in my yard - the deer would eat her


Oh I am so happy Dixie has Dusty Miller covering her for the summer. The winter coat would be to heavy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I AM so surprised that the US would be in the top 4 countries; that is frightening.


Yes it is frightening. That is why we are so upset .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank God I was so worried about you. I am sorry you had to go thru all of that. I knew something was going on for you to be gone so long. You don't have to pm or email me back since I know you are alright. We have been praying for you. I am so happy you are here. You were really missed. We needed someone to cuss and spit with us. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'll try to keep up my end!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank God you caught this. I know my father (in his 90's) died of a tooth infection. I did not realize it until well after his death. His dentist was negligent. The dentist did not handle my father with concern because she did not want to be involved with someone so old. I know that this was his cause of death.


That's terrible. My aunt and uncle had an infection go from his tooth to his heart while he was in the hospital. He died, too. I'm just so glad they took another look and saw what the problem was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I don't know what you all were up to last night but I found this on the floor this morning when I got here. Now who wants to fess up about the ACE HOLE...???


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's impossible to defend the daily scandals. So they try to lead people off in a direction that they feel comfortable with and in control of. They have had a good teacher, <0 does the same thing.
> 
> By the way, we can thank <0 and Soro's for the increasing number of countries dropping the Dollar. I would like to know how it feels to <0 supporters when if it reaches the point of no return.


They will never admin <0 had anything to do with it. A box of rocks are smarter. Even rocks are going to cry out to God and praise Him. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon Oh Bon I so miss you.
> 
> I am so sorry about the love of your life being so sick. I wish I had know I would have prayed for him and you.
> I am glad he is feeling better . Don't worry about reading back post. Just glad your here.
> ...


That's okay, Yarnie. I believe God knows our intentions even before we get to say our prayers. I miss you, too. It's so good to be back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> So glad to hear that it was his tooth. Thanks so much for getting back to us. Home is the best medicine. Enjoy your day, relax and feel the hugs for you and Mr. Bon.


Thanks, Gali. Home is the best.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Uh huh....Key Lime Pie...yummy....my dearest aunt lived in Marathon in the Florida Keys...house sat next to a canal that went right into the ocean....oh heaven on earth if there ever was one....she had Key Lime trees in her yard...taught me to make the pies...nothing better than fresh Key Limes....If I can't buy REAL Key Limes at the store & infrequently can you buy them away from Florida...well...I will use bottled Key Lime juice...but if no K.L. Juice of any kind available, I won't use regular green limes or juice 'cause it just doesn't taste the same...no way...no how....I laugh when a restaurant advertises they have K.L. pie & top their pie off with a small slice of a green lime...that is not K.L. because if nothing else, REAL K.L.s are small & yellow...always yellow....never green.


No kidding! Yellow! Well, that is funny then - a good joke on the restaurants! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Eagerly awaiting news about this 'party'....   :XD:


Me, too!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's terrible. My aunt and uncle had an infection go from his tooth to his heart while he was in the hospital. He died, too. I'm just so glad they took another look and saw what the problem was.


A tooth infection leads to septicemia. Blood infection. They did not know where my father's infection was coming from. I spoke to a doctor and asked about septicemia and the elderly. He said teeth. One word answer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> I believe as you do. Your time is your time. He lived with us and I attended to his health like you would not believe. (I also was impatient and made him cry a couple of times - and I persecute myself for that). It became so difficult. When he went into assisted living, he was a Level 3 - which means he was badly off. So, I guess I was keeping him in the house when he was very, very hard to work with. I love him and my mother so much. I still have dreams of trying to reach them, but something gets in my way and cannot. I had one this week.
> 
> I am so sorry about your daddy. But, you are right, it was his time. God wanted them. It sure hurts, doesn't it.


LL if you want to see your parents again prepare your spiritual life. If our parents are in Heaven we will see them again. I know I will see my Daddy there one day. He gave his life to Jesus at 14 and I at 15. That is the only thing that I have to know that I will see him again. Plus my other family members. I believe that will all of my heart and soul. It broke me up pretty bad when my Daddy died. It was unexpected. I was at my DD with Matthew when he was born. I was alone for 2 hours before I had someone with me. Jesus helped me deal with my loss. It wasn't over night but I had the peace I would and will see him again. What a happy day that will be for me. Thank You Lord for this promise.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> With the stresses on the medical system, it is really important to have an informed and persistent advocate for anyone needing care, but especially for seniors who sometimes can't communicate well. I'm glad your MIL has you to support her needs.
> 
> We got this from a friend yesterday


Did I tell you about the anesthesiologist that put my DS asleep before his surgery? A dr from India came in to tell him about his surgery and his meds. He asked DS if he could pray. After he said yes he thought if he starts praying to someone other than Jesus he was going to tell to shut up. DS said he said the most beautiful prayer for him. I don't know about DIL if she had the same Dr. DS was impressed and he did great on his surgery and his recovery. Nice to know their are Christians working in the medical field. 
I do agree with you on the meme.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now Yarnie, don't get yourself all caught up in that delete frenzy. You'll just keep repeating yourself or trying to convince yourself of things that don't matter.


But I love to delete it is fun delete is my friend. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> For those who are interested in Downtown Abbey. I found this in my email, this morning.
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/the-unofficial-downton-abbey-sews?et_mid=735004&rid=244931995
> 
> I made a dress very similar to this when I was a sophomore in high school. I believe it was a McCalls, Miss America pattern,


wow that is neat. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Lovely, thank you. I have not watched the program, but I will someday, that era had fantastic clothing.


Oh a person who is the same as me repeat now you have to learn to delete. It's fun so much fun. I may even delete this. Nay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Seems like the folks that think Noah's Ark is real haven't seen the pictures of it in Turkey.
> http://search.aol.com/aol/image?q=Noah%27s+ark+in+Turkey
> They also don't know that the government won't let anyone take a look at it up close. Why are we surprised?


They also must not have heard of the Dead Sea scrolls. Or the Temple on the mount. I listen to an archeology radio program , that tells about the fines they have found around Israel . Very interesting, but a person would have to be interested in finding out these things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No no Jokim we would never do that. It was our ace in the whole. :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL if you want to see your parents again prepare your spiritual life. If our parents are in Heaven we will see them again. I know I will see my Daddy there one day. He gave his life to Jesus at 14 and I at 15. That is the only thing that I have to know that I will see him again. Plus my other family members. I believe that will all of my heart and soul. It broke me up pretty bad when my Daddy died. It was unexpected. I was at my DD with Matthew when he was born. I was alone for 2 hours before I had someone with me. Jesus helped me deal with my loss. It wasn't over night but I had the peace I would and will see him again. What a happy day that will be for me. Thank You Lord for this promise.


I am sorry CB for the loss of your daddy. I called my dad Daddy. It is truly one of the most painful times of my life. I still get very upset and cry.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> did I tell you about the anesthesiologist that put my DS asleep before his surgery? A dr from India came in to tell him about his surgery and his meds. He asked DS if he could pray. After he said yes he thought if he starts praying to someone other than Jesus he was going to tell to shut up. DS said he said the most beautiful prayer for him. I don't know about DIL if she had the same Dr. DS was impressed and he did great on his surgery and his recovery. Nice to know their are Christians working in the medical field.
> I do agree with you on the meme.


What a great doctor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The more I am hated by a progressive oppressive depressive left wingnut, confirms that I am on the right track. I like that.


Well that goes to prove you are Right, but remember we are always Right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They also must not have heard of the Dead Sea scrolls. Or the Temple on the mount. I listen to an archeology radio program , that tells about the fines they have found around Israel . Very interesting, but a person would have to be interested in finding out these things.


It doesn't matter to them. They think the Bible is fiction but that is what they believe in real life. :shock: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you about the anesthesiologist that put my DS asleep before his surgery? A dr from India came in to tell him about his surgery and his meds. He asked DS if he could pray. After he said yes he thought if he starts praying to someone other than Jesus he was going to tell to shut up. DS said he said the most beautiful prayer for him. I don't know about DIL if she had the same Dr. DS was impressed and he did great on his surgery and his recovery. Nice to know their are Christians working in the medical field.
> I do agree with you on the meme.


What a blessing for both your DS and the doctor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It doesn't matter to them. They think the Bible is fiction but that is what they believe in real life. :shock: :roll:


yes I know it is just fairy tales

Here I go again song.

Fairy tales can come true it can happen to you (and them too)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> They also must not have heard of the Dead Sea scrolls. Or the Temple on the mount. I listen to an archeology radio program , that tells about the fines they have found around Israel . Very interesting, but a person would have to be interested in finding out these things.


There are some good reports on Face book under Jews News and some others. They tell all of the good updates .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I know it is just fairy tales
> 
> Here I go again song.
> 
> Fairy tales can come true it can happen to you (and them too)


Yarn you made me drool out my tea. It is too early to start up. I did have a good long nap. Did you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I fell asleep this afternoon wonder why I was so so tired. It's all your fault CB, WCk and I were acting so normal and then mayhem started.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I agree, and I am sure hated by them.


Look at it this way it is just an opinion of a group whose opinion don't amount to anything only to them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Look at it this way it is just an opinion of a group whose opinion don't amount to anything only to them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarn you made me drool out my tea. It is too early to start up. I did have a good long nap. Did you?


well as long as you are still sitting upright in your chair I think it is o.k.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well as long as you are still sitting upright in your chair I think it is o.k.


Yep I missed the key board . Chair still up right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love, love this song.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you about the anesthesiologist that put my DS asleep before his surgery? A dr from India came in to tell him about his surgery and his meds. He asked DS if he could pray. After he said yes he thought if he starts praying to someone other than Jesus he was going to tell to shut up. DS said he said the most beautiful prayer for him. I don't know about DIL if she had the same Dr. DS was impressed and he did great on his surgery and his recovery. Nice to know their are Christians working in the medical field.
> I do agree with you on the meme.


That's wonderful CB! I know that there are many skilled dr (and other professionals) that are not Christians, but there is that extra sense of security that comes from knowing that they are.

A month or so after opening my shop, a group of 3 women came in and asked if they could pray for me and my business and of course I agreed and thanked them. They said that there were a few businesses that said no and asked them to leave. That surprised me because how could someone's good wishes and support be thought of as a negative thing. 14 years later, I'm still here. I've never made a lot of money at it, but have made many friends and played a part in supporting the community.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I know it is just fairy tales
> 
> Here I go again song.
> 
> Fairy tales can come true it can happen to you (and them too)


For you Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful CB! I know that there are many skilled dr (and other professionals) that are not Christians, but there is that extra sense of security that comes from knowing that they are.
> 
> A month or so after opening my shop, a group of 3 women came in and asked if they could pray for me and my business and of course I agreed and thanked them. They said that there were a few businesses that said no and asked them to leave. That surprised me because how could someone's good wishes and support be thought of as a negative thing. 14 years later, I'm still here. I've never made a lot of money at it, but have made many friends and played a part in supporting the community.


We were happy to know that they really do that. My other son the nurse says he hears prayers said all the time. They have been taught that people who believe heal and help their work along. 
I have been in on a few blessing of new homes. You are right who would not want to be Blessed by God? That was a Blessing the woman did for you to pray for your business. I know you have been a Christian witness in your shop. :thumbup: How do you know they weren't angels? They could have been. We entertain angels unaware. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I fell asleep this afternoon wonder why I was so so tired. It's all your fault CB, WCk and I were acting so normal and then mayhem started.


 :XD: You were as big as part as I was. So WCK just pushed us over the cliff with pics.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love, love this song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> For you Yarnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD: You were as big as part as I was. So WCK just pushed us over the cliff with pics.  :lol:


what pictures WCk was not the one who lead us into an upraising , Oh wait . Gee it was so nuts who know what who did.

We should start a club . Only people predisposed to going off the wall need join.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> what pictures WCk was not the one who lead us into an upraising , Oh wait . Gee it was so nuts who know what who did.
> 
> We should start a club . Only people predisposed to going off the wall need join.


It took us by storm . The mayhem I mean. :lol: The more the merrier. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of storms. They the you know weather of men and women predicted snow here and then sleet and rain into tomorrow .Guess what snow went south . Proving once again that my buckt is more accurate then those who predict the weather.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It took us by storm . The mayhem I mean. :lol: The more the merrier. :lol:


yes but did you not notice it is always we three the rest avoid us like the pledge. I don't understand why, is it our ask it tube. Or do they really think we are loony tonny's.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They also must not have heard of the Dead Sea scrolls. Or the Temple on the mount. I listen to an archeology radio program , that tells about the fines they have found around Israel . Very interesting, but a person would have to be interested in finding out these things.


The Dead Sea Scrolls are such a fascinating subject. I've read several books about them. 60 Minutes also had an episode about them and how they were being restored.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I fell asleep this afternoon wonder why I was so so tired. It's all your fault CB, WCk and I were acting so normal and then mayhem started.


You 2 were just having too much fun on your own and I couldn't just sit back and watch :lol: I'm usually very normal :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You 2 were just having too much fun on your own and I couldn't just sit back and watch :lol: I'm usually very normal :wink:


normal as compared to what normal that is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were happy to know that they really do that. My other son the nurse says he hears prayers said all the time. They have been taught that people who believe heal and help their work along.
> I have been in on a few blessing of new homes. You are right who would not want to be Blessed by God? That was a Blessing the woman did for you to pray for your business. I know you have been a Christian witness in your shop. :thumbup: How do you know they weren't angels? They could have been. We entertain angels unaware. :-D


I didn't know them at the time, but have got to know 2 of them fairly well since then. 1 of them is the daughter of a very sweet senior who will be 100 soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know them at the time, but have got to know 2 of them fairly well since then. 1 of them is the daughter of a very sweet senior who will be 100 soon.


That is nice you got to know them. I am glad you have them in your life. One hundred wow! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but did you not notice it is always we three the rest avoid us like the pledge. I don't understand why, is it our ask it tube. Or do they really think we are loony tonny's.


We're the night owls! and it wasn't even a full moon. The most fun we had since we were udderly off the wall :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know them at the time, but have got to know 2 of them fairly well since then. 1 of them is the daughter of a very sweet senior who will be 100 soon.


I think it is wonderful that someone would want to bless your business. Or even someones house.

Wish it would happen that way for everyone who wants it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh I so love.
> 
> and if you should survive to a 105 think of all you derive out of being a live.
> 
> At 105 I don't think I will drive much. With my brain I will be lucky to make it to tomorrow,especial with you know who CB she gets me in all kind of trouble. I mean really I am normal till she comes by.


If I am 105 I want someone to pick me up and carry me everywhere. I think I will deserve it by them.
Now now. I am to blame? :shock:  :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Time to finish getting dinner ready; be back later to see if y'all are staying out of mischief without me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the night owls! and it wasn't even a full moon. The most fun we had since we were udderly off the wall :lol:


We don't need a full moon the three of us only need to start and the two of us carry on. It is fun to be silly and we three are so good at it. wish the rest of our group would join in they are just as funny. It would be a riot of words. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh no I am a green.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200554532023282&set=a.1144199342669.16512. I feel mayhem creeping up on me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KC a marathon of Mr. Selfridge today. new season starts march 29.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no I am a green.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200554532023282&set=a.1144199342669.16512. I feel mayhem creeping up on me.


Why is WCK in back of you? I don't believe in mayhem. :shock: :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nope.
http://www.facebook.com/SusanAndersenFanPage/photos/a.149438188428401.25124.143285819043638/609944762377739/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here we are.http://www.facebook.com/thatslifeMag/photos/a.199680876734619.45399.119836344719073/793564974012870/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes this was this afternoon when I finally woke up.http://www.facebook.com/mikeeppsofficial/photos/a.10153868763210268.1073741826.261898525267/10155313972250268/?type=1&thea


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You 2 were just having too much fun on your own and I couldn't just sit back and watch :lol: I'm usually very normal :wink:


Oh now. We know better than that. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the night owls! and it wasn't even a full moon. The most fun we had since we were udderly off the wall :lol:


Udderly off the wall and on the floor out of my chair . I find us very amusing. I was going to say hilarious but spelt it wrong or did I?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am in my RIGHT mind. 
http://www.facebook.com/theEagleisRising/photos/a.142656825937834.1073741830.135665053303678/270782049791977/?type=1&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Udderly off the wall and on the floor out of my chair . I find us very amusing. I was going to say hilarious but spelt it wrong or did I?


Well it has been said we do not have a sense of humor.. and when we do we are not funny. But this was said by a group that sense of humor is what sense of humor???????????????????????????????


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A tooth infection leads to septicemia. Blood infection. They did not know where my father's infection was coming from. I spoke to a doctor and asked about septicemia and the elderly. He said teeth. One word answer.


One was obliged to take an antibiotic before getting their teeth cleaned at the dentist's, for just that reason (infection leading to the heart), but they've discontinued that requirement.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL if you want to see your parents again prepare your spiritual life. If our parents are in Heaven we will see them again. I know I will see my Daddy there one day. He gave his life to Jesus at 14 and I at 15. That is the only thing that I have to know that I will see him again. Plus my other family members. I believe that will all of my heart and soul. It broke me up pretty bad when my Daddy died. It was unexpected. I was at my DD with Matthew when he was born. I was alone for 2 hours before I had someone with me. Jesus helped me deal with my loss. It wasn't over night but I had the peace I would and will see him again. What a happy day that will be for me. Thank You Lord for this promise.


Amen. God does not break His promises.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here we are.http://www.facebook.com/thatslifeMag/photos/a.199680876734619.45399.119836344719073/793564974012870/?type=1&theater


:Yes prefect.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It doesn't matter to them. They think the Bible is fiction but that is what they believe in real life. :shock: :roll:


Feel sorry for them. What Rock do they 'anchor' their life to and their hopes for life after death? It's an existence not a life.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Amen. God does not break His promises.♥


a person whom i knew put on facebook it was my Dad's birthday in heaven the day he died.. I love the the thought that it was a birthday not a day he died.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful CB! I know that there are many skilled dr (and other professionals) that are not Christians, but there is that extra sense of security that comes from knowing that they are.
> 
> A month or so after opening my shop, a group of 3 women came in and asked if they could pray for me and my business and of course I agreed and thanked them. They said that there were a few businesses that said no and asked them to leave. That surprised me because how could someone's good wishes and support be thought of as a negative thing. 14 years later, I'm still here. I've never made a lot of money at it, but have made many friends and played a part in supporting the community.


What a lovely, heartwarming and faith re-inforcing story, Kitty. Sounds like you've made something much more valuable than money, in your store, for the past 14 years.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Feel sorry for them. What Rock do they 'anchor' their life to and their hopes for life after death? It's an existence not a life.♥


I do too. They won't listen. They can only make fun. It is very sad to hear the words they speak against God. They will know the same truth we do one day but it will be too late. They will still bow the same as we do one day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were happy to know that they really do that. My other son the nurse says he hears prayers said all the time. They have been taught that people who believe heal and help their work along.
> I have been in on a few blessing of new homes. You are right who would not want to be Blessed by God? That was a Blessing the woman did for you to pray for your business. I know you have been a Christian witness in your shop. :thumbup: How do you know they weren't angels? They could have been. We entertain angels unaware. :-D


Excellent point about angels, CB. Brings back references to angels my Grandmother would make when some good people would stop and help or do a good deed. Thank you for bringing it back to the present from my hazy past.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

They do not worry because they think they will be reincarnated into a second life.

Little do they know that that second life will be a place that they will live for eternity


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Mmmm,... as I'm writing these posts, I'm munching on KPG's Apple Bubble Up from yesterday. It's just my MIL and I, for the next few days, so it'll last for at least another day. If DH were here, it would be all gone by now!   
Do you think I ought to tell him, when he returns, about how good this is?  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> a person whom i knew put on facebook it was my Dad's birthday in heaven the day he died.. I love the the thought that it was a birthday not a day he died.


It truly is a lovely way of saying that it's his heavenly birthday!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do too. They won't listen. They can only make fun. It is very sad to hear the words they speak against God. They will know the same truth we do one day but it will be too late. They will still bow the same as we do one day.


Perhaps some of them will 'wake up' and their eyes will be opened before it's too late. Any sane person cannot help but question the destruction of our values and immorality that is raging in our world and seek refuge in something greater than their own intellect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really feel sorry for them. Their lives seem to have been nothing but hurt and disappointments. Their families have hurt them they have had abuse from husbands, divorces,illness abortions ect.. and their lives to be devoid of any true happiness. They claim to have all the happiness and love ect. that they need. but their words tell a different story. that's why I feel so sad for them. I really must pray for them, I forget to do it .


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really feel sorry for them. Their lives seem to have been nothing but hurt and disappointments. Their families have hurt them they have had abuse from husbands, divorces,illness abortions ect.. and their lives to be devoid of any true happiness. They claim to have all the happiness and love ect. that they need. but their words tell a different story. that's why I feel so sad for them. I really must pray for them, I forget to do it .


Yes, let us continue to keep up our prayers for them. We have the greatest friend in Jesus.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mmmm,... as I'm writing these posts, I'm munching on KPG's Apple Bubble Up from yesterday. It's just my MIL and I, for the next few days, so it'll last for at least another day. If DH were here, it would be all gone by now!
> Do you think I ought to tell him, when he returns, about how good this is?  :lol:


Oh you are such an imp to do that to him. Before I forget could you send the recipe again. Why you may ask, I did my favorite new trick I deleted it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are such an imp to do that to him. Before I forget could you send the recipe again. Why you may ask, I did my favorite new trick I deleted it.


OK, Yarnie, I will send it to you again. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> normal as compared to what normal that is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice you got to know them. I am glad you have them in your life. One hundred wow! :-D


She is one of the sweetest ladies I've ever met and she is still knitting blankets for her great grands :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Where do you find these visuals, Kitty? They are so spot on! Love 'em! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I am 105 I want someone to pick me up and carry me everywhere. I think I will deserve it by them.
> Now now. I am to blame? :shock:  :lol:


Well -- you do tell us that things just happen to you :XD: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night dear ladies, and karverr. I am tired tonight and will be getting up very early (6 am)' manana'.
Have a good night and welcome back, Bonnie.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So glad to hear you are OK and DH is mending. I have heard that infections in your mouth (teeth) can cause heart attacks. Your DH didn't need the complication of a tooth abcess, but the hospital seems to have done a good job diagnosing the problem. So glad to hear from you.


Thanks, KC! It's good to be back in a relaxing and friendly place - our Happy Place.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no I am a green.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200554532023282&set=a.1144199342669.16512. I feel mayhem creeping up on me.


 :shock: :lol: mayhem follows you everywhere; in this case udder mayhem


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Bon so happy to hear your husband is doing better after his setback.


Thanks, Joey. It's good to be back. The nurses were wonderful, and the doctors were very thorough. I think the first he'll do when he's well is get that tooth fixed. It just didn't bother him, and we were so busy with other things. We never even thought of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Why is WCK in back of you? I don't believe in mayhem. :shock: :wink:


but mayhem believes in you Yarnie :XD:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I happened upon a thread about Obama, and was surprised to hear from Jokim. I haven't been on for quite awhile. She reminded me to not forget my friends here, which I think I have done. Hope everyone is well. I hope everyone is well, happy, and feeling the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Just because I haven't written, doesn't mean I have forgotten about everyone. I think of all of you often. 

Things are stressful here...Dad is in the hospital again, my hubby may get laid off here soon,, the oil and gas industry isn't doing well, and DIL is going in for a breast biopsy, I need to lose weight as I will be going to Tahiti in June...and I don't swim. We will be on a boat for at least 10 days. No hotel. I am looking for someone to teach me how to swim. At my age, that may be a miracle. Aren't swimming lessons for 5 year olds?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nope.
> http://www.facebook.com/SusanAndersenFanPage/photos/a.149438188428401.25124.143285819043638/609944762377739/?type=1&theater


 :lol: have to agree with you CB, sillier since the net


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I am orange.


I'm orange, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, oh thanks so much for the update re: Mr. Bon. I think we all kind-of thought he might have had a medical problem. I'd thought last week was your week you were going to be with....I think you said the GKs, but when no word was forthcoming, thought it was your DH. Take care - of you both. We all miss you lots....


Thanks, GG. It's so good to be home, and I'm so thankful that he's better. I'm sorry I couldn't get in touch to let people know.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Mmmm,... as I'm writing these posts, I'm munching on KPG's Apple Bubble Up from yesterday. It's just my MIL and I, for the next few days, so it'll last for at least another day. If DH were here, it would be all gone by now!
> Do you think I ought to tell him, when he returns, about how good this is?  :lol:


So...tell me where I find this Apple Bubble Up you are talking about?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here we are.http://www.facebook.com/thatslifeMag/photos/a.199680876734619.45399.119836344719073/793564974012870/?type=1&theater


love it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Udderly off the wall and on the floor out of my chair . I find us very amusing. I was going to say hilarious but spelt it wrong or did I?


Your spelling is perfect - why is that for someone udderly off the wall??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am in my RIGHT mind.
> http://www.facebook.com/theEagleisRising/photos/a.142656825937834.1073741830.135665053303678/270782049791977/?type=1&theater


Yes you are :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> a person whom i knew put on facebook it was my Dad's birthday in heaven the day he died.. I love the the thought that it was a birthday not a day he died.


A perfect message Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> What a lovely, heartwarming and faith re-inforcing story, Kitty. Sounds like you've made something much more valuable than money, in your store, for the past 14 years.♥


Thanks Jokim, that's how I like to look at it too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very happy to see you're back, Bonnie. ♥♥♥ :thumbup:


Thanks, Jokim. It's good to be back!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do too. They won't listen. They can only make fun. It is very sad to hear the words they speak against God. They will know the same truth we do one day but it will be too late. They will still bow the same as we do one day.


As long as there is life there is the chance for salvation and God has promised the same reward to the late comer. I hope that one day they will realize the great gift offered to them and accept it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I tried to find this on my own and couldn't. What happened to KPG - she's icing hands and a knee? Did she fall? Or did she just work to hard on her latest projects? 

KPG, I hope you're all right. You sounded happy but spoke of injuries. I hope you're feeling better now.

My sister and I have a lot of laughs, too. We don't see each other very often, but it's always a great time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I happened upon a thread about Obama, and was surprised to hear from Jokim. I haven't been on for quite awhile. She reminded me to not forget my friends here, which I think I have done. Hope everyone is well. I hope everyone is well, happy, and feeling the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Just because I haven't written, doesn't mean I have forgotten about everyone. I think of all of you often.
> 
> Things are stressful here...Dad is in the hospital again, my hubby may get laid off here soon,, the oil and gas industry isn't doing well, and DIL is going in for a breast biopsy, I need to lose weight as I will be going to Tahiti in June...and I don't swim. We will be on a boat for at least 10 days. No hotel. I am looking for someone to teach me how to swim. At my age, that may be a miracle. Aren't swimming lessons for 5 year olds?


Hi GJZ,
It's so nice to see you again. I'm so sorry that your Dad and DIL are facing health issues - I hope their health improves soon. I know what you mean about the oil and gas industry - there have been may projects cancelled and layoffs in Alberta too. I hope your DH will be able to keep his job.

A Tahiti vacation sounds like a nice break, although I know spending more than a couple of hours on a small boat isn't for me. Have you looked into the local Y for swimming lessons?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I tried to find this on my own and couldn't. What happened to KPG - she's icing hands and a knee? Did she fall? Or did she just work to hard on her latest projects?
> 
> KPG, I hope you're all right. You sounded happy but spoke of injuries. I hope you're feeling better now.
> 
> My sister and I have a lot of laughs, too. We don't see each other very often, but it's always a great time.


We haven't heard that story yet Bonnie - but she was laughing so it must be ok!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> but mayhem believes in you Yarnie :XD:


ha ha ha I must be doing that a lot of late.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Back got the recipe thanks Jokim.

Badgers won. I put on ad blocker on my lap top and allowed new programs from windows all the while waiting for the snow to come. 

As noted I am being good for now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Mmmm,... as I'm writing these posts, I'm munching on KPG's Apple Bubble Up from yesterday. It's just my MIL and I, for the next few days, so it'll last for at least another day. If DH were here, it would be all gone by now!
> Do you think I ought to tell him, when he returns, about how good this is?  :lol:


Key Lime Pie, O Henry bars, Cherry cheesecake, Blondies and now Apple Bubble up? I am going to gain just reading. Enjoy your Bubble up DH is eating somewhere else. You shouldn't feel guilty. Enjoy with your MIL.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey are you all taking a nap? I am back well I am front so that means I am front.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps some of them will 'wake up' and their eyes will be opened before it's too late. Any sane person cannot help but question the destruction of our values and immorality that is raging in our world and seek refuge in something greater than their own intellect.


Yes with our prayers and the Holy Spirit leading them. There is always hope.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She is one of the sweetest ladies I've ever met and she is still knitting blankets for her great grands :thumbup:


Aww what a nice lady. Does she come to the knitting group on Weds?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well -- you do tell us that things just happen to you :XD: :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KC! It's good to be back in a relaxing and friendly place - our Happy Place.


If you read last night we were beyond a happy place. Lots of inside jokes. Only Denim knows the real truth .
:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :shock: :lol: mayhem follows you everywhere; in this case udder mayhem


Where is the other cow? AM I still taking the pic? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Joey. It's good to be back. The nurses were wonderful, and the doctors were very thorough. I think the first he'll do when he's well is get that tooth fixed. It just didn't bother him, and we were so busy with other things. We never even thought of it.


Sometimes you can have an infection in your tooth and not know it. I woke up one time and looked like a chipmunk on one side and never had pain. It was my tooth. I am so glad you got such good care while in the hospital.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I happened upon a thread about Obama, and was surprised to hear from Jokim. I haven't been on for quite awhile. She reminded me to not forget my friends here, which I think I have done. Hope everyone is well. I hope everyone is well, happy, and feeling the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Just because I haven't written, doesn't mean I have forgotten about everyone. I think of all of you often.
> 
> Things are stressful here...Dad is in the hospital again, my hubby may get laid off here soon,, the oil and gas industry isn't doing well, and DIL is going in for a breast biopsy, I need to lose weight as I will be going to Tahiti in June...and I don't swim. We will be on a boat for at least 10 days. No hotel. I am looking for someone to teach me how to swim. At my age, that may be a miracle. Aren't swimming lessons for 5 year olds?


It is good to hear from you . Sounds like you have alot on your plate. Check in some so we will know what is going on with you. You can learn to swim . Don't be afraid that is the worse thing you can do. I pray your Dad is going to be ok. Also I hope your DH won't lose his job. Prayer for you DIL and her biopsy. Pray I will lose weight with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your spelling is perfect - why is that for someone udderly off the wall??


Oh wow I am so amazed at your visuals. You know the RIGHT spot to go to. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi how are you? Really you where up late last night?

Why was that ? Oh you had to make sure your friends on here behaved themselves. That must have been a lot of work.

Not really I found them quite well after they lost their minds for a bit. I tried to add a bit of sanity to the program.

But you know who that goes. Yes it went down hill from there.
Around 11:30 they really lost it, I had to be the normal one to keep everything on track.

So it was ruff was it.

Yes at times, it's hard to keep one sane when the other one is off at the same time.

Talk to you later I have to check out the new topics and see what normal looks like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As long as there is life there is the chance for salvation and God has promised the same reward to the late comer. I hope that one day they will realize the great gift offered to them and accept it.


So true. I have known people to wait until the end of their lives to ask for salvation. My dh's aunt 3 days before she died. Sad to know she had to be sick unto death to ask. I don't know how I could have lived what I had live thru without Jesus carrying me. Maybe that is why people drink and do drugs because they can't stand the pain of it all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Back got the recipe thanks Jokim.
> 
> Badgers won. I put on ad blocker on my lap top and allowed new programs from windows all the while waiting for the snow to come.
> 
> As noted I am being good for now.


Yeah for you and Joey that your team won!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi how are you? Really you where up late last night?
> 
> Why was that ? Oh you had to make sure your friends on here behaved themselves. That must have been a lot of work.
> 
> ...


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aww what a nice lady. Does she come to the knitting group on Weds?


No, but one of her grands or a neighbour brings her in once in a while and she loves to talk about the old days.

There is a 104 year old lady living in the building my parents are in; she's in a wheel chair but is still fairly independent. She loves to go up for the socials and will dance in her wheel chair. Seems like it isn't that uncommon for people to live to more than a 100 and in fairly good health these days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is the other cow? AM I still taking the pic? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny!


 :thumbup: You must be. Yarnie and I look pretty calm considering the fire behind us don't you think?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi how are you? Really you where up late last night?
> 
> Why was that ? Oh you had to make sure your friends on here behaved themselves. That must have been a lot of work.
> 
> ...


OMG - Yarnie has become a split personality :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So much for normal May ball. Check out a post lady wanted to know about winders. I thought you meant windows, and told her windex and a paper towel spray wipe and windows shine. 

Well some one wonder how long I had knitted as I used skin instead of hunks. I mean really may ball. What is wrong with this world . They sure do not understand when one is giving good information and they keep asking if you are all there. 
well last time I look in mirror it did look strange kind of. I don't remember the chunk et with the white hair moving in here. all for a bit May ball have to check out what it means to be an active topic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: You must be. Yarnie and I look pretty calm considering the fire behind us don't you think?


 :lol: Yes. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes they did. Looking forward to the next one Thursday. I do not have to work so I can watch it.


Oh joey isn't it neat. Glad your here, there are a couple of ladies on here who keep complaining how they are sane. Well Joey one is seeing two cows and the other is taking pictures of cows.

now Joey you know this is a knitting site not the farm or any outside retreat thingy.

Could you please talk to them and tell them the barn is closed up for the night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No, but one of her grands or a neighbour brings her in once in a while and she loves to talk about the old days.
> 
> There is a 104 year old lady living in the building my parents are in; she's in a wheel chair but is still fairly independent. She loves to go up for the socials and will dance in her wheel chair. Seems like it isn't that uncommon for people to live to more than a 100 and in fairly good health these days.


That is great. I think keeping busy is the trick to being active and functioning. 
I got a text from my oldest friend tonight. She is ninety. I still don't know how to text. I can read it but not answer. I told DH I can't believe Nelda can text. She works with the Chamber of Commerce in her small town of 4,000. She cracks me up with all that she does and says. She used to water paint but only teaches it right now because of a stoke she had a few years ago. He mother was almost 100 and she caught her on top of her house sweeping snow off the roof. She lived to be 103. They would fight and sound like a mother and her teenage daughter. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yes they did. Looking forward to the next one Thursday. I do not have to work so I can watch it.


How much longer are you going to work? Do you work past the dead line?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

May Bell you would not believe what active and how topic it is out there. These women have a problem they are selling putting pictures up complining about knots and some are knots if you catch my drift. their are a couple of ladies that are doing cows pictures one is holding camera and the other is posing with a friend. I mean really that is a hot topic so how is it active.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great. I think keeping busy is the trick to being active and functioning.
> I got a text from my oldest friend tonight. She is ninety. I still don't know how to text. I can read it but not answer. I told DH I can't believe Nelda can text. She works with the Chamber of Commerce in her small town of 4,000. She cracks me up with all that she does and says. She used to water paint but only teaches it right now because of a stoke she had a few years ago. He mother was almost 100 and she caught her on top of her house sweeping snow off the roof. She lived to be 103. They would fight and sound like a mother and her teenage daughter. :lol:


I myself would not put trick and active on my to do list. But what every makes you happy go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG - Yarnie has become a split personality :lol:


Hey I have never spit in my life. Well may be when that bug flew in my mouth that wad I spilt about 10 feet away.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I myself would not put trick and active on my to do list. But what every makes you happy go for it. :thumbup:


 :lol: I am hysterical again I guess. Are you calling me Mabel because it one of my nick names from my youth? How did you know I was a Mabel? Do Mabels take pictures of other cows? With a fire behind them?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This compares to nothing we do .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327358-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh joey isn't it neat. Glad your here, there are a couple of ladies on here who keep complaining how they are sane. Well Joey one is seeing two cows and the other is taking pictures of cows.
> 
> now Joey you know this is a knitting site not the farm or any outside retreat thingy.
> 
> Could you please talk to them and tell them the barn is closed up for the night.


Well it's a good thing someone left the barn door open so we could get out and we even smiled for the camera. What is sanity anyway?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well it's a good thing someone left the barn door open so we could get out and we even smiled for the camera. What is sanity anyway?


 :XD: :lol: Chair hold me up. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How much longer are you going to work? Do you work past the dead line?


How did you manage to get dead and line together. I mean really l, she is not dead and why would she need a line. Are you talking power line clothes line walking the line line up fishing line.

this is what i am talking about Joey she is into lines now that she is off the cows.

Really may Ball get a grip, where is Bertha off to . It is hard to keep up with you two lately.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great. I think keeping busy is the trick to being active and functioning.
> I got a text from my oldest friend tonight. She is ninety. I still don't know how to text. I can read it but not answer. I told DH I can't believe Nelda can text. She works with the Chamber of Commerce in her small town of 4,000. She cracks me up with all that she does and says. She used to water paint but only teaches it right now because of a stoke she had a few years ago. He mother was almost 100 and she caught her on top of her house sweeping snow off the roof. She lived to be 103. They would fight and sound like a mother and her teenage daughter. :lol:


I don't text either. I don't turn my cell on unless I need to make a call or am expecting a call.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I have never spit in my life. Well may be when that bug flew in my mouth that wad I spilt about 10 feet away.


Bonnie could give us lessons


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know farming is a 24/7 operation. the barn is never closed.


Well you sure surprise me I thought you were nor mall but I see you are one of those like May Ball and Bertha pulling an all nighter life lady.

Bertha is into weight lifting again so watch out she has her bar bells going in over drive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't text either. I don't turn my cell on unless I need to make a call or am expecting a call.


There are so many dinky sounds going off here when the grands are here. The texting and the notices from facebook going off in every corner. I think I am in one of those game room with pinballs games. What are they called? Drives me nuts and Yarnie it is Mabel not May bell you make me sound like a hick farm cow. :XD: With a bell around my neck. :?:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This compares to nothing we do .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327358-1.html


That is true; I guess we have a way to go :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is true; I guess we have a way to go :roll:


WCk I have faith in us we will be there soon. 
Joeys made someone go offline tonight.  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you mean fishing lines? Most of the fish I see these days are dead. I thought you enjoyed my dead fish.


Nows Joey be honest those fish were flipping and flopping . ;you know like that dance you do .

It is hard to get it into ones mouth when they are flop pen around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Don't you know farming is a 24/7 operation. the barn is never closed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My last day is April 15th. Then there will be extensions to complete. So occasionally after that.


I know you will be happy when you can relax. You have put in some long hours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This compares to nothing we do .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327358-1.html


Oh please I recon size both of you. The eye covers are a dead give away.And the one who loves red please.

Joey the back pack with the tac s to work on please .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well you sure surprise me I thought you were nor mall but I see you are one of those like May Ball and Bertha pulling an all nighter life lady.
> 
> Bertha is into weight lifting again so watch out she has her bar bells going in over drive.


Honestly Yarnie - the things I go through for WI cheese production


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Honestly Yarnie - the things I go through for WI cheese production


you might think of buying a bra there Bretha.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey ee get the milking stool out can't you see Breath a needs help. Just watch out for the bars. She has been know to hoe instead of he va.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you might think of buying a bra there Bretha.


You are the cheese head Yarnie.   :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you will be happy when you can relax. You have put in some long hours.


she is to relax she things the bar n is 24/7 and it is 7/11 she forgets when she is taxed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

seem like what is needed here.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327346-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I need to say Good Night. Work tomorrow. after tomorrow only 3 more Mondays.


Good night Joeys. You brought out the roaches tonight and shut them down too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh no! Not another one!


theyarnlady said:


> seem like what is needed here.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327346-1.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I need to say Good Night. Work tomorrow. after tomorrow only 3 more Mondays.


nite Joey sweet dreams . God bless


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night Joeys. You brought out the roaches tonight and shut them down too.


 . She and LTL always put out the truth and some can not wait to prove nothing as usual.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> . She and LTL always put out the truth and some can not wait to prove nothing as usual.


Yes they do. I am proud to say they are both my friends. They don't back down either with the mud starts to fly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185890-1.html

Oh my gosh wait till you see this don't forget to down load.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am off to bed e by now try to behave .

Bertha and may bell close the door and turn out the lites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am off to bed e by now try to behave .
> 
> Bertha and may bell close the door and turn out the lites.


Ok I will shut the barn door if Bertha will turn out the lights. Sweet dreams to all that is awake.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I need to say Good Night. Work tomorrow. after tomorrow only 3 more Mondays.


Sleep well Joey; counting down the days soon


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> . She and LTL always put out the truth and some can not wait to prove nothing as usual.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes they do. I am proud to say they are both my friends. They don't back down either with the mud starts to fly.


They have integrity :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok I will shut the barn door if Bertha will turn out the lights. Sweet dreams to all that is awake.


Lights off; see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I happened upon a thread about Obama, and was surprised to hear from Jokim. I haven't been on for quite awhile. She reminded me to not forget my friends here, which I think I have done. Hope everyone is well. I hope everyone is well, happy, and feeling the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Just because I haven't written, doesn't mean I have forgotten about everyone. I think of all of you often.
> 
> Things are stressful here...Dad is in the hospital again, my hubby may get laid off here soon,, the oil and gas industry isn't doing well, and DIL is going in for a breast biopsy, I need to lose weight as I will be going to Tahiti in June...and I don't swim. We will be on a boat for at least 10 days. No hotel. I am looking for someone to teach me how to swim. At my age, that may be a miracle. Aren't swimming lessons for 5 year olds?


Giz,

You have a lot going on. I hope all turns out fine. You will have a great time in Tahiti! Bring seasick meds if you need them. Justj float. That is what I do. Who needs to swim with sharks...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are so many dinky sounds going off here when the grands are here. The texting and the notices from facebook going off in every corner. I think I am in one of those game room with pinballs games. What are they called? Drives me nuts and Yarnie it is Mabel not May bell you make me sound like a hick farm cow. :XD: With a bell around my neck. :?:


I had to learn to text 3-4 years ago if I wanted to communicate with my grandkids. They don't email. They also gave up on FB and tweet. I don't do much with FB as I see it as open to hacking. I signed up to tweet, but decided not to use it because I didn't need to. My DD1 asked me to be her buddy on Twitter, but DD2, who is the techie, told me she didn't have time for it.

DD1 went to a meeting where the only way you could communicate with the speaker was to use Twitter. So she had to ask her son to help set her up. The kids are on the cutting edge of technology as usual.

I like texting. It is quick and easy to use. You just open Messages, click the Messages link, click the Write icon, select a contact in your Contacts list and enter a short message. You are sending to their phone number rather than their email address.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> seem like what is needed here.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327346-1.html


I used to make that dessert, but I just used cherry pie filling, no pineapple. It is good. I don't make desserts often any longer as I try to eat fresh fruit and avoid the sugar.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Last night was my GS's Senior Banquet for basketball players. We were going to go, but my MIL had dizziness, nausea, and spiked BP. She's 90 and in a memory care facility. DH was there most of the afternoon and is taking her to the doctor today. So we missed the dessert banquet. Wouldn't you know, my GS received the award for mental attitude, and the coach had great comments about him. The plaque will be posted permanently in the HS. I am so proud of him. DH is now at the Drs. with MIL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night was my GS's Senior Banquet for basketball players. We were going to go, but my MIL had dizziness, nausea, and spiked BP. She's 90 and in a memory care facility. DH was there most of the afternoon and is taking her to the doctor today. So we missed the dessert banquet. Wouldn't you know, my GS received the award for mental attitude, and the coach had great comments about him. The plaque will be posted permanently in the HS. I am so proud of him. DH is now at the Drs. with MIL.


Congratulations on your GS's award! Also, I hoipe your MIL is ok. Sending prayers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Just heard Ted Cruz's announcement for POTUS.

Fantastic!

I'm certain it will be remembered as the great "Imagine" speech.

More importantly, he stands for liberty, God, The Constitution and protecting the borders of the USA. He'll repeal Obamacare and Common Core and abolish the IRS and desires a simple flat tax.

He's the first Republican to official announce, and he nailed it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh Bonnie, I'm so very sorry you and DH had such a scare, but grateful that the cause was discovered and treated. It must be such a relief to be back in your own home and your routine. You're in my prayers.


Thank you, WCK. It really is good to be home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yeah! Bon and DH are okay and making progress on the path to recovery and health.
> 
> Thanks for the update - know you are always in our minds and prayers.


Thanks, KPG. By the way, did you get hurt? Icing hands and knee? Am I too nosy?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> I believe as you do. Your time is your time. He lived with us and I attended to his health like you would not believe. (I also was impatient and made him cry a couple of times - and I persecute myself for that). It became so difficult. When he went into assisted living, he was a Level 3 - which means he was badly off. So, I guess I was keeping him in the house when he was very, very hard to work with. I love him and my mother so much. I still have dreams of trying to reach them, but something gets in my way and cannot. I had one this week.
> 
> I am so sorry about your daddy. But, you are right, it was his time. God wanted them. It sure hurts, doesn't it.


I agree - it's not under our control. Yes, it hurts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just heard Ted Cruz's announcement for POTUS.
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I happened upon a thread about Obama, and was surprised to hear from Jokim. I haven't been on for quite awhile. She reminded me to not forget my friends here, which I think I have done. Hope everyone is well. I hope everyone is well, happy, and feeling the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Just because I haven't written, doesn't mean I have forgotten about everyone. I think of all of you often.
> 
> Things are stressful here...Dad is in the hospital again, my hubby may get laid off here soon,, the oil and gas industry isn't doing well, and DIL is going in for a breast biopsy, I need to lose weight as I will be going to Tahiti in June...and I don't swim. We will be on a boat for at least 10 days. No hotel. I am looking for someone to teach me how to swim. At my age, that may be a miracle. Aren't swimming lessons for 5 year olds?


Welcome Home, gjz!♥
So happy that you stopped by, if only for a minute. I realize our lives are busy and full of worries about the future, but here, you are among friends. So relax, if only for a bit. We love your company. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I tried to find this on my own and couldn't. What happened to KPG - she's icing hands and a knee? Did she fall? Or did she just work to hard on her latest projects?
> 
> KPG, I hope you're all right. You sounded happy but spoke of injuries. I hope you're feeling better now.
> 
> My sister and I have a lot of laughs, too. We don't see each other very often, but it's always a great time.


We're waiting, 'with baited breath', to hear 'the rest of KPG's story'... She promised to tell us when she's ready. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Key Lime Pie, O Henry bars, Cherry cheesecake, Blondies and now Apple Bubble up? I am going to gain just reading. Enjoy your Bubble up DH is eating somewhere else. You shouldn't feel guilty. Enjoy with your MIL.


You don't have to say that twice, CB!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway, don't come back to Indiana yet, it's cold and snowing. Enjoy your Florida sunshine a couple more weeks. 

TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Honestly Yarnie - the things I go through for WI cheese production


Where, oh where, do you come up with these cartoons?!  :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just saw a picture of Hillary. I think she had face lift, Botox and cheek implants. She couldn't win an election unless she stayed with 'Slick Willy' and now she can't win an election without major cosmetic surgery. PATHETIC.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What a wonderful happy day today with Ted Cruz announcing his run for president at the largest Christian college in the world.
A fantastic speech...I got chills I haven`t experienced since the -26F temperatures here last month. But these were good chills.
Here is the speech in full....
http://therightscoop.com/watch-live-ted-cruz-announcing-presidential-run-at-liberty-university/

Now I`m off to read all the posts that I missed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What a wonderful happy day today with Ted Cruz announcing his run for president at the largest Christian college in the world.
> A fantastic speech...I got chills I haven`t experienced since the -26F temperatures here last month. But these were good chills.
> Here is the speech in full....
> http://therightscoop.com/watch-live-ted-cruz-announcing-presidential-run-at-liberty-university/
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> seem like what is needed here.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327346-1.html


Way ahead of you guys, copied this recipe and filed it away for a lazy and easy sweets day.  :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw a picture of Hillary. I think she had face lift, Botox and cheek implants. She couldn't win an election unless she stayed with 'Slick Willy' and now she can't win an election without major cosmetic surgery. PATHETIC.


She needed to those jowls ,were making me want to donate to the " I want to look better fund because I look terrible with this face". :-o


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night Joeys. You brought out the roaches tonight and shut them down too.


She did a great job, she and LTL! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> . She and LTL always put out the truth and some can not wait to prove nothing as usual.


   :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Janeway, don't come back to Indiana yet, it's cold and snowing. Enjoy your Florida sunshine a couple more weeks.
> 
> TL


We have the monsoon weather we are stuck in with promises of down to the 30's again. 
Jane turn around and go back to FL. Springbreak and the kids are there warming up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Just saw a picture of Hillary. I think she had face lift, Botox and cheek implants. She couldn't win an election unless she stayed with 'Slick Willy' and now she can't win an election without major cosmetic surgery. PATHETIC.


I don't think she could have run without it. The last time I saw her she looked absolutely haggard. But, that was during the initial email scandal. I'll have to check her out today. I think she is speaking somewhere (on camera of course).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185890-1.html
> 
> Oh my gosh wait till you see this don't forget to down load.


Wow, I'll have to download on to my flash drive.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Janeway, don't come back to Indiana yet, it's cold and snowing. Enjoy your Florida sunshine a couple more weeks.
> 
> TL


It's cold here, but not snowing. You must be getting some lake effect precipitation.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I agree, and I am sure hated by them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night was my GS's Senior Banquet for basketball players. We were going to go, but my MIL had dizziness, nausea, and spiked BP. She's 90 and in a memory care facility. DH was there most of the afternoon and is taking her to the doctor today. So we missed the dessert banquet. Wouldn't you know, my GS received the award for mental attitude, and the coach had great comments about him. The plaque will be posted permanently in the HS. I am so proud of him. DH is now at the Drs. with MIL.


Great news about your GS. Congratulations go out to him!
Hope all goes well and ends well with your MIL, KC. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just heard Ted Cruz's announcement for POTUS.
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> ...


Yes! Wasn't that a great speech? We waited years to hear someone make such a speech. He certainly nailed it to the core! DH loved it! TC is a powerful speaker, not just a tele-reader.  Let's see where he goes from here. To the White House!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Great news about your GS. Congratulations go out to him!
> Hope all goes well and ends well with your MIL, KC. ♥


She is at the hospital now and they are running tests. She is 90, so this could be serious,


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have found that some doctors do not put the effort into the elderly. I am so happy that your MIL has great doctors! You are there to make sure.


My father said he felt like he was nothing more than an inconvenience to the doctors. They would barely listen and then just give out prescriptions to get the elderly to shut up and leave. many of his golf buddies just gave up going to the doctor and let whatever happened, happen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Your topic of home made o henry bars reminds me that I did a search on making homemade Payday candy bars. I'll do it soon. I love sweet and salty..


I love Payday bars for just that reason, sweet and salty. Let me know how they turn out. I finally found something that doesn't have chocolate and is so good.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She is at the hospital now and they are running tests. She is 90, so this could be serious,


Yes, at 90+, even a slight fever has to be taken seriously. I know. We do not take any unnecessary chances with my MIL. During the winter, she stays put, inside, except for Dr.'s app'ts. You seem to have been on top of things with your MIL. She's in good hands. I will say a prayer that she gets better.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My father said he felt like he was nothing more than an inconvenience to the doctors. They would barely listen and then just give out prescriptions to get the elderly to shut up and leave. many of his golf buddies just gave up going to the doctor and let whatever happened, happen.


This has been my experience. The doctor put down on my mother's death certificate (she had a heart attack) that she was senile. She was sharp as a tack the day she died. She did not feel well, but her mind was totally, completely there. I was there and I know. Her mind never failed her. I was outraged,

Sorry that happened to your dear father. There is no respect for the elderly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, at 90+, even a slight fever has to be taken seriously. I know. We do not take any unnecessary chances with my MIL. During the winter, she stays put, inside, except for Dr.'s app'ts. You seem to have been on top of things with your MIL. She's in good hands. I will say a prayer that she gets better.♥


Yes, the elderly cannot fight simple things.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My father said he felt like he was nothing more than an inconvenience to the doctors. They would barely listen and then just give out prescriptions to get the elderly to shut up and leave. many of his golf buddies just gave up going to the doctor and let whatever happened, happen.


Sad, that they just gave up. We're there other drs. he could have turned to?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sent by a friend -
> 
> Two Saskatchewan engineers were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up. A woman walked by and asked what they were doing.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I would have thought that would be a Newfie joke.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's terrible. My aunt and uncle had an infection go from his tooth to his heart while he was in the hospital. He died, too. I'm just so glad they took another look and saw what the problem was.


I'm so glad to hear Mr. Bon is doing better and is home. You had us worried. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh . Look what I found. It has cream cheese icing too. http://theirreverentkitchen.com/2015/03/12/key-lime-poundcake-with-key-lime-cream-cheese-icing-omg/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh . Look what I found. It has cream cheese icing too. http://theirreverentkitchen.com/2015/03/12/key-lime-poundcake-with-key-lime-cream-cheese-icing-omg/


The best way is with whipped cream or plain on top. Cream cheese = no for Key Lime Pie!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We're the night owls! and it wasn't even a full moon. The most fun we had since we were udderly off the wall :lol:


I maintain it had something to do with the solar eclipse, the spring solstice and Aquarius aligning with moon that got you all going. Laughter is good for the sole. I'm glad you were able to partake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

9 times out of 10 it's the only therapy. Laughter keeps you healthy.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> 9 times out of 10 it's the only therapy. Laughter keeps you healthy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I happened upon a thread about Obama, and was surprised to hear from Jokim. I haven't been on for quite awhile. She reminded me to not forget my friends here, which I think I have done. Hope everyone is well. I hope everyone is well, happy, and feeling the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Just because I haven't written, doesn't mean I have forgotten about everyone. I think of all of you often.
> 
> Things are stressful here...Dad is in the hospital again, my hubby may get laid off here soon,, the oil and gas industry isn't doing well, and DIL is going in for a breast biopsy, I need to lose weight as I will be going to Tahiti in June...and I don't swim. We will be on a boat for at least 10 days. No hotel. I am looking for someone to teach me how to swim. At my age, that may be a miracle. Aren't swimming lessons for 5 year olds?


Welcome back gjz. Sorry your world is upside down now. Never fear, anyone can learn to swim at any age. Check out your local YMCA or gym. If they have a pool, they should have adult classes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Just heard Ted Cruz's announcement for POTUS.
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> ...


The liberal news and opinion shows were all saying Cruz was doing this for the attention. Well, someone had to be first. Even the Dems are sitting on their arses waiting for what - to find an actual candidate?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> What a wonderful happy day today with Ted Cruz announcing his run for president at the largest Christian college in the world.
> A fantastic speech...I got chills I haven`t experienced since the -26F temperatures here last month. But these were good chills.
> Here is the speech in full....
> http://therightscoop.com/watch-live-ted-cruz-announcing-presidential-run-at-liberty-university/
> ...


Love the cartoon WeBe. Perfect.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sad, that they just gave up. We're there other drs. he could have turned to?


Possibly, but if they were as stubborn as my father, I doubt they would have bothered. They all wanted to go on the golf course playing the game they loved. My father had a heart attack stopped at a red light on his way home from the golf course, he just turned 90. At least he got to play his last 9 holes.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh . Look what I found. It has cream cheese icing too. http://theirreverentkitchen.com/2015/03/12/key-lime-poundcake-with-key-lime-cream-cheese-icing-omg/


Thank you, CB. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
> When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
> Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


You were hard to tell apart at that age, weren't you WendyBee? Lovely photos. Thank you for sharing them with us.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Possibly, but if they were as stubborn as my father, I doubt they would have bothered. They all wanted to go on the golf course playing the game they loved. My father had a heart attack stopped at a red light on his way home from the golf course, he just turned 90. At least he got to play his last 9 holes.


I know what golf meant to him, if it was anything like what I've experienced. Golf if a relaxing game with friends, as long as you don't take yourself too seriously.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.

A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


Hi Janie. Hope all's well with you, that is a cute idea for yarn. ;-)


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hi Janie. Hope all's well with you, that is a cute idea for yarn. ;-)


Yes, I'm just busy. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


Fantastic photos Janie. I bet you`re knitting up a storm like I am.
When are they due? The twins I`m knitting for are expected to arrive in August.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Last week was the Australian soap 'Neighbours' 30th anniversary.
On Fridays episode they had a former cast member who became a famous singer in Australia Delta Goodrem.
So in the soap on Friday they had her character 'Nina Tucker' come back, and she played her new song. I fell in love with it and have played it countless times since.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


Oh my goodness. The twins are a wonderful surprise. Congratulations, Janie. It is cold today and now we are having sleet. I am sure it will be gone by next weekend.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
> When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
> Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


You really looked alike, didn't you? Cute pictures.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


Oh My! Janie, how wonderful of you to share the earliest photos of your Great grands! Thank you so much. You must be very happy. Congratulations! Keep us informed on the progress of the babies. God is watching over them.♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


Excellent news Knitty.... my prayers will continue for you and your MIL.
♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


Great news, thank goodness, KC.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness I can`t believed I missed a day. All day today I have been thinking it`s Sunday. So that means I have missed all the radio shows I listen to...Tom Marr, Rush and Sean.
Wow!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Fantastic photos Janie. I bet you`re knitting up a storm like I am.
> When are they due? The twins I`m knitting for are expected to arrive in August.


They are due the last of September. I don't have any buttons on my shirt after learning this great news!

Do you know the sex of your twins? What are you knitting?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh my goodness. The twins are a wonderful surprise. Congratulations, Janie. It is cold today and now we are having sleet. I am sure it will be gone by next weekend.


I'm hoping the weather will be nice when we return home as it has been in the 80's here every day.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Last week was the Australian soap 'Neighbours' 30th anniversary.
> On Fridays episode they had a former cast member who became a famous singer in Australia Delta Goodrem.
> So in the soap on Friday they had her character 'Nina Tucker' come back, and she played her new song. I fell in love with it and have played it countless times since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


Keeping your MIL in my prayers!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> They are due the last of September. I don't have any buttons on my shirt after learning this great news!
> 
> Do you know the sex of your twins? What are you knitting?


Hiya Janie.
I don`t know the sex of the McGraw twins yet. Bill doesn`t know the sex of his Grandchildren yet. All he cares about is that they are healthy, as do us all here.
Inbetween other projects, I`m knitting two afghans. I`ve decided on a lacy heart theme on both. One afghan will be mint green, one will be white.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh my goodness. The twins are a wonderful surprise. Congratulations, Janie. It is cold today and now we are having sleet. I am sure it will be gone by next weekend.


Congratulations, Janie. You must be sooooo excited. It is wonderful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'm hoping the weather will be nice when we return home as it has been in the 80's here every day.


Northern Indiana has 2 inches of snow and it's still snowing (lake effect). Have a safe trip later this week and congrats on the twins. You have alot of knitting to do. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


Thankful that they found it early before any damage. Good luck to her.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Last week was the Australian soap 'Neighbours' 30th anniversary.
> On Fridays episode they had a former cast member who became a famous singer in Australia Delta Goodrem.
> So in the soap on Friday they had her character 'Nina Tucker' come back, and she played her new song. I fell in love with it and have played it countless times since.
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
> When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
> Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


Thanks Wendy 'The Tomboy' ;-) You two are so cute. Do you skype or visit. Is she married to a great guy like you?
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Janie.
> I don`t know the sex of the McGraw twins yet. Bill doesn`t know the sex of his Grandchildren yet. All he cares about is that they are healthy, as do us all here.
> Inbetween other projects, I`m knitting two afghans. I`ve decided on a lacy heart theme on both. One afghan will be mint green, one will be white.


Are you taking photos of your afghans, and other things, you make, WendyBee? We would love to see your handiwork.
DH bought a special digital camera card for me to use only on items I knit or crochet. Isn't that nice of him.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The liberal news and opinion shows were all saying Cruz was doing this for the attention. Well, someone had to be first. Even the Dems are sitting on their arses waiting for what - to find an actual candidate?


Sure he was doing it for the attention, but unlike <0 he gave a speech not from teleprompter or notes but from the heart. And I really like his Heart.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sure he was doing it for the attention, but unlike <0 he gave a speech not from teleprompter or notes but from the heart. And I really like his Heart.


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It's cold here, but not snowing. You must be getting some lake effect precipitation.


It's 6:10 and it's just now slowing down. It was lake effect and windy. I don't want to complain....It's spring after all.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Did you know that Chuckie Schumer is working on legislation to lower the cost of medical care for your pets!!!!!!! The VA hospitals and Veterans medical care are so bad in this country and that idiot is worried about pets.He is a brain dead Liberal. 

How bout "Vets not Pets"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hiya Janie.
> I don`t know the sex of the McGraw twins yet. Bill doesn`t know the sex of his Grandchildren yet. All he cares about is that they are healthy, as do us all here.
> Inbetween other projects, I`m knitting two afghans. I`ve decided on a lacy heart theme on both. One afghan will be mint green, one will be white.


Are you expecting 2 sets of twins? If so how exciting!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did you know that Chuckie Schumer is working on legislation to lower the cost of medical care for your pets!!!!!!! The VA hospitals and Veterans medical care are so bad in this country and that idiot is worried about pets.He is a brain dead Liberal.
> 
> How bout "Vets not Pets"


Chuck has been 'brain dead' for a long time. We really have no one to speak for the conservatives of NY state in the US Senate. Gillibrand is Chuckie's mouthpiece without an original thought.
The whole issue shows the left's disdain and hatred of the military, and avge, ordinary, hard-working citizens who, with their hard-work and TAXES, are supporting the drunken spending and waste of the leftist dems. :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did you know that Chuckie Schumer is working on legislation to lower the cost of medical care for your pets!!!!!!! The VA hospitals and Veterans medical care are so bad in this country and that idiot is worried about pets.He is a brain dead Liberal.
> 
> How bout "Vets not Pets"


 :thumbup: Take care of vets first!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy National Puppy Day. Of course, mine is the cutest ever. Not the smallest, but the cutest. Well, I did not think he was adorable when he found out he liked swimming. Yikes had to buy swimming pool lane dividers so I can string them out in the lake to keep him close to shore. He won't go under them, I pray


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been working today on my tunic project which I posted a picture for on here. I am finding it takes a good deal of concentration. I have the bottom ribbing done and about six rows of the cable pattern. I will definitely not take it with me to CA. I think I'll get some books to take and take a small knitting project. I just know that dealing with a one-year-old will take a great deal of time and energy and would distract me from this project. I know now what Wendy said when she was working her afghan. It does require no distractions.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Are you taking photos of your afghans, and other things, you make, WendyBee? We would love to see your handiwork.
> DH bought a special digital camera card for me to use only on items I knit or crochet. Isn't that nice of him.


You have such a sweet hubby Jokim for buying a lovely camera.
I have a slideshow of some of my work...not all of it though.Later this year I will hunt for all my pics.
I`ll PM you the password if you can`t see it
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wavlovr/slideshow/Wenz%20Knitting%20Projects?sort=3


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have such a sweet hubby Jokim for buying a lovely camera.
> I have a slideshow of some of my work...not all of it though.Later this year I will hunt for all my pics.
> I`ll PM you the password if you can`t see it
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wavlovr/slideshow/Wenz%20Knitting%20Projects?sort=3


wow


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She is at the hospital now and they are running tests. She is 90, so this could be serious,


I hope your mil is doing ok. Let us know how she is .XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My father said he felt like he was nothing more than an inconvenience to the doctors. They would barely listen and then just give out prescriptions to get the elderly to shut up and leave. many of his golf buddies just gave up going to the doctor and let whatever happened, happen.


Now that is not right. Makes me sad to hear that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
> When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
> Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


You are having great great twins? How exciting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


That is good news . Thanks for the update on your MIL. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Did you know that Chuckie Schumer is working on legislation to lower the cost of medical care for your pets!!!!!!! The VA hospitals and Veterans medical care are so bad in this country and that idiot is worried about pets.He is a brain dead Liberal.
> 
> How bout "Vets not Pets"


What?! How crazy is that. Should know it was a lib!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Happy National Puppy Day. Of course, mine is the cutest ever. Not the smallest, but the cutest. Well, I did not think he was adorable when he found out he liked swimming. Yikes had to buy swimming pool lane dividers so I can string them out in the lake to keep him close to shore. He won't go under them, I pray


Our first Airedale Cinnamon swam the lake when we took her on a camp out when the kids were small. We were in the boat and we could see something way off coming toward us. It was her. She loved to swim. We couldn't believe she swim so far to us. Better watch Bandit he will do the same if he loves to swim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have such a sweet hubby Jokim for buying a lovely camera.
> I have a slideshow of some of my work...not all of it though.Later this year I will hunt for all my pics.
> I`ll PM you the password if you can`t see it
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wavlovr/slideshow/Wenz%20Knitting%20Projects?sort=3


Wendy I am in awe of your work. How in the world to you do it? I saw so many blankets I would love to own. What a special caring talented person you are to knit for others. I am just amazed. My favorite is the cream colored blanket. All are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing it all us us. You put me to shame with my little projects.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks Wendy 'The Tomboy' ;-) You two are so cute. Do you skype or visit. Is she married to a great guy like you?
> :thumbup:


Thanks Gali...glad you enjoyed that sng as much as I did.
Our Ange has two sons just like me, who are both the same age difference as my two sons.
The difference now is that our Ange is divorced, and is estranged from both her sons. She hardly ever sees them. One is married with a son, and the other is a nurse in London. She is now engaged to someone else and living with him.
I haven`t spoken to Ange on the phone for ages. I did give her the link to a site I frequent, but she has only posted twice. So she doesn`t seem to want me in her life anymore. Her choice, not mine. I`m not going to beg.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have such a sweet hubby Jokim for buying a lovely camera.
> I have a slideshow of some of my work...not all of it though.Later this year I will hunt for all my pics.
> I`ll PM you the password if you can`t see it
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wavlovr/slideshow/Wenz%20Knitting%20Projects?sort=3


Rec'd your slideshow. You are a very talented young lady, Wendy! Congratulations! you are the Afghan Queen of Denim Country! Beautiful, original designs, worthy of blue ribbons, every one of them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy I am in awe of your work. How in the world to you do it? I saw so many blankets I would love to own. What a special caring talented person you are to knit for others. I am just amazed. My favorite is the cream colored blanket. All are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing it all us us. You put me to shame with my little projects.


Thanks Bumpy ♥
I`m just happy that my hubby indulges my little hobby, and doesn`t mind when dinner is late.
Two days ago I slept in late because I was up til 3am knitting. When I got up at 1am, hubby has done a load of laundry and even hung it on the washing line for me. It was a mess, and some clothes had 2 clothes pins on, where towels only had one and was dragging on the floor. But the thought was there. As I said to hubby when I came back in after rehanging everything... "Thank you Babes, everyone loves a trier". I didn`t say it in a mean spirited way...I was still laughing at the way he hung out the clothes and towels. I just wish I had taken a pic of it all to give you all a laugh.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy ♥
> I`m just happy that my hubby indulges my little hobby, and doesn`t mind when dinner is late.
> Two days ago I slept in late because I was up til 3am knitting. When I got up at 1am, hubby has done a load of laundry and even hung it on the washing line for me. It was a mess, and some clothes had 2 clothes pins on, where towels only had one and was dragging on the floor. But the thought was there. As I said to hubby when I came back in after rehanging everything... "Thank you Babes, everyone loves a trier". I didn`t say it in a mean spirited way...I was still laughing at the way he hung out the clothes and towels. I just wish I had taken a pic of it all to give you all a laugh.


That mis so sweet. And you are a great wife.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gali...glad you enjoyed that sng as much as I did.
> Our Ange has two sons just like me, who are both the same age difference as my two sons.
> The difference now is that our Ange is divorced, and is estranged from both her sons. She hardly ever sees them. One is married with a son, and the other is a nurse in London. She is now engaged to someone else and living with him.
> I haven`t spoken to Ange on the phone for ages. I did give her the link to a site I frequent, but she has only posted twice. So she doesn`t seem to want me in her life anymore. Her choice, not mine. I`m not going to beg.


You can only hope that someday she will contact you.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy ♥
> I`m just happy that my hubby indulges my little hobby, and doesn`t mind when dinner is late.
> Two days ago I slept in late because I was up til 3am knitting. When I got up at 1am, hubby has done a load of laundry and even hung it on the washing line for me. It was a mess, and some clothes had 2 clothes pins on, where towels only had one and was dragging on the floor. But the thought was there. As I said to hubby when I came back in after rehanging everything... "Thank you Babes, everyone loves a trier". I didn`t say it in a mean spirited way...I was still laughing at the way he hung out the clothes and towels. I just wish I had taken a pic of it all to give you all a laugh.


Oh, that would have been the 'chuckle of the day' photo, Wendy. Don't miss out on the next such opportunity to entertain us. :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

OK, ladies, I am calling it a day. Goodnight and sweet dreams. One more day of cold temps, Wed. is a warm up, of sorts, around here. Can't wait!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Rec'd your slideshow. You are a very talented young lady, Wendy! Congratulations! you are the Afghan Queen of Denim Country! Beautiful, original designs, worthy of blue ribbons, every one of them.


Thanks Jokim. I`m worried this time that I have put too much on my plate this time around. I still have to finish that afghan for hubbys niece and her partner. It was their wedding last year and I didn`t even make them anything. So I promised I`d make them something and give it to them at the family reunion this June. And make two pillows for their kids also.
Plus I have the state fair afghan to complete by July, and two baby afghans to finish by August. 
Then after that, I promised myself to learn to knit socks - and make some for Christmas. Plus a friend of mine wants me to knit hr two afghans by Christmas, but she said she`d pay me for them. We haven`t discussed a price yet though.
So it`s busy busy busy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy ♥
> I`m just happy that my hubby indulges my little hobby, and doesn`t mind when dinner is late.
> Two days ago I slept in late because I was up til 3am knitting. When I got up at 1am, hubby has done a load of laundry and even hung it on the washing line for me. It was a mess, and some clothes had 2 clothes pins on, where towels only had one and was dragging on the floor. But the thought was there. As I said to hubby when I came back in after rehanging everything... "Thank you Babes, everyone loves a trier". I didn`t say it in a mean spirited way...I was still laughing at the way he hung out the clothes and towels. I just wish I had taken a pic of it all to give you all a laugh.


Your DH is a keeper got sure!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. I`m worried this time that I have put too much on my plate this time around. I still have to finish that afghan for hubbys niece and her partner. It was their wedding last year and I didn`t even make them anything. So I promised I`d make them something and give it to them at the family reunion this June. And make two pillows for their kids also.
> Plus I have the state fair afghan to complete by July, and two baby afghans to finish by August.
> Then after that, I promised myself to learn to knit socks - and make some for Christmas. Plus a friend of mine wants me to knit hr two afghans by Christmas, but she said she`d pay me for them. We haven`t discussed a price yet though.
> So it`s busy busy busy.


You are one busy lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gali...glad you enjoyed that sng as much as I did.
> Our Ange has two sons just like me, who are both the same age difference as my two sons.
> The difference now is that our Ange is divorced, and is estranged from both her sons. She hardly ever sees them. One is married with a son, and the other is a nurse in London. She is now engaged to someone else and living with him.
> I haven`t spoken to Ange on the phone for ages. I did give her the link to a site I frequent, but she has only posted twice. So she doesn`t seem to want me in her life anymore. Her choice, not mine. I`m not going to beg.


Weebee, I understand about siblings not being close as my oldest sister is 81 & she doesn't talk on the phone nor write anymore. My next brother is 79 & he lives with a woman who doesn't write me, & next sister is 77 but only sends a Christmas card with just Love & her name! My youngest brother travels the world so I never know where he is so no contact.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Attention:

Some Liberal dumbo cannot tell a goose from a swan.

Back soon, sorry to interrupt; I think you'll understand!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sent by a friend -
> 
> Two Saskatchewan engineers were standing at the base of a flagpole, looking up. A woman walked by and asked what they were doing.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another from our Sask friend; I would never, ever get up there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Weebee, I understand about siblings not being close as my oldest sister is 81 & she doesn't talk on the phone nor write anymore. My next brother is 79 & he lives with a woman who doesn't write me, & next sister is 77 but only sends a Christmas card with just Love & her name! My youngest brother travels the world so I never know where he is so no contact.


You`ve got your true sisters who love you, and are just a keyboard away Janie ♥♥♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is frightening. That is why we are so upset .


I think people are finally beginning to grasp the seriousness of the situation.

Did anybody see Cruz's speech today? 45 minutes - no notes. This guy is brilliant, and it was a fantastic speech! I loved the way he did it - by saying "Imagine....." and then talking about America at its best. Very inspiring, I thought.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's terrible. My aunt and uncle had a friend who had an infection go from his tooth to his heart while he was in the hospital. He died, too. I'm just so glad they took another look and saw what the problem was.


Corrected - they had a friend who had the infection.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A tooth infection leads to septicemia. Blood infection. They did not know where my father's infection was coming from. I spoke to a doctor and asked about septicemia and the elderly. He said teeth. One word answer.


Wow - that's interesting and awful at the same time. I guess we'd better take care of our teeth the minute there's any suggestion of trouble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL if you want to see your parents again prepare your spiritual life. If our parents are in Heaven we will see them again. I know I will see my Daddy there one day. He gave his life to Jesus at 14 and I at 15. That is the only thing that I have to know that I will see him again. Plus my other family members. I believe that will all of my heart and soul. It broke me up pretty bad when my Daddy died. It was unexpected. I was at my DD with Matthew when he was born. I was alone for 2 hours before I had someone with me. Jesus helped me deal with my loss. It wasn't over night but I had the peace I would and will see him again. What a happy day that will be for me. Thank You Lord for this promise.


Yes, that is the comfort.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you about the anesthesiologist that put my DS asleep before his surgery? A dr from India came in to tell him about his surgery and his meds. He asked DS if he could pray. After he said yes he thought if he starts praying to someone other than Jesus he was going to tell to shut up. DS said he said the most beautiful prayer for him. I don't know about DIL if she had the same Dr. DS was impressed and he did great on his surgery and his recovery. Nice to know their are Christians working in the medical field.
> I do agree with you on the meme.


That's a wonderful doctor. I've heard of that happening to others, too. I would feel much better if my doctor prayed before surgery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes I know it is just fairy tales
> 
> Here I go again song.
> 
> Fairy tales can come true it can happen to you (and them too)


Yarnie, this is off the subject, but I love your new avatar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night was my GS's Senior Banquet for basketball players. We were going to go, but my MIL had dizziness, nausea, and spiked BP. She's 90 and in a memory care facility. DH was there most of the afternoon and is taking her to the doctor today. So we missed the dessert banquet. Wouldn't you know, my GS received the award for mental attitude, and the coach had great comments about him. The plaque will be posted permanently in the HS. I am so proud of him. DH is now at the Drs. with MIL.


Congrats on your GS's award, that's a wonderful achievement for him! I hope your MIL is doing better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I would have thought that would be a Newfie joke.


 :lol: It easily could have been - but it was sent by a Sask transplant who loves to tease DH who was an engineer, but never a govt employee :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
> When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
> Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


You and your sister were very cute Wendy and looked so much alike; I guess it was your personalities that people used to tell you apart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The liberal news and opinion shows were all saying Cruz was doing this for the attention. Well, someone had to be first. Even the Dems are sitting on their arses waiting for what - to find an actual candidate?


Sounds like there will be many months of campaigning until next Nov. I hope that the candidates don't become so polarized that they don't fall in and support whoever the final nominee is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


Congrats Jane! Wonderful news about the new babies coming along - your first great grands!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


Wonderful news KC!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You have such a sweet hubby Jokim for buying a lovely camera.
> I have a slideshow of some of my work...not all of it though.Later this year I will hunt for all my pics.
> I`ll PM you the password if you can`t see it
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wavlovr/slideshow/Wenz%20Knitting%20Projects?sort=3


Wow - what a magnificent slide show Wendy! So many projects and they are all beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gali...glad you enjoyed that sng as much as I did.
> Our Ange has two sons just like me, who are both the same age difference as my two sons.
> The difference now is that our Ange is divorced, and is estranged from both her sons. She hardly ever sees them. One is married with a son, and the other is a nurse in London. She is now engaged to someone else and living with him.
> I haven`t spoken to Ange on the phone for ages. I did give her the link to a site I frequent, but she has only posted twice. So she doesn`t seem to want me in her life anymore. Her choice, not mine. I`m not going to beg.


That's sad that she has lost touch with her family, but you're right - it's her choice if she wants to reconnect with you and her boys, she will have to make an effort to do that. It probably really hurts you though and I'm sorry for that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Attention:
> 
> Some Liberal dumbo cannot tell a goose from a swan.
> 
> Back soon, sorry to interrupt; I think you'll understand!


Well at this point "what difference does it make" :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - that's interesting and awful at the same time. I guess we'd better take care of our teeth the minute there's any suggestion of trouble.


The trouble is that when the elderly start forgetting, it includes teeth. The trouble starts there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day!


Happy Birthday, CB! How are you celebrating?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday CB...may you have many more happy and healthy birthdays!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the one and only CB Country Bumpkin.

Know for her laughter, love, kindness, faith in God and the Lord Jesus Christ,and Holy Spirit.

A mom to all, and faithful sharing the Word of God.

Also a friend of complete silly ness, complete nonsense.

Happy Birthday Friend, and I do mean Friend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Birthday to the one and only CB Country Bumpkin.
> 
> Know for her laughter, love, kindness, faith in God and the Lord Jesus Christ,and Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day!


Thanks WCK.♥ I am going to Little Rock with 2 friends shopping. They are like us and like to have fun. Y'all would love them .
What are you going to do on your day off today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB! How are you celebrating?


Thank you LL! ♥ Shopping and lunch with friends. I don't know what my family is doing. Maybe something with the kids later in the week like a cook out. It is Spring Break here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Happy Birthday CB...may you have many more happy and healthy birthdays!


Thanks for the card and the B/day wishes Gers.♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The bathroom remodel has begun and our house is a mess and swarming with demo guys and mud guys all doing their thing and the contractor, tile guy and plumber are standing by doing their thing. Meanwhile we've been running all over town ordering paint, tile, vanity top, faucets, valves, and a whole variety of trim accessories and and and, etc. 

It's only a little 5-10 guest bath but we've been able to squeeze 6 people in there figuring out where to place the shower head. It reminds me of the Marx Bros "Night at the Opera" when everyone crams into the little janitor's closet...so funny!

Anyway...every day or so I try to catch up with y'all but quite frankly you talk a lot!!!

Catch you later...
&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you LL! ♥ Shopping and lunch with friends. I don't know what my family is doing. Maybe something with the kids later in the week like a cook out. It is Spring Break here.


I cannot figure how to post Happy Birthday pictures. I have tried and tried this morning. Otherwise you would have had one!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Birthday to the one and only CB Country Bumpkin.
> 
> Know for her laughter, love, kindness, faith in God and the Lord Jesus Christ,and Holy Spirit.
> 
> ...


Oh that is so udddly sweet Yarnie. I am thankful to have you and my Denim Country friends to enjoy everyday. Y'all are a blessing in my life. I love everyone of you!
I will try to uphold my complete silly ness and complete nonsense that God as allowed me to get by with for 63 years. I wouldn't want to upset anyone by changing who I am. But if WCK and I have to have cow names why don't you? :lol: :wink: ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh one day off and what is happening. 

Janie safe trip home with Gali it's cold,3 inches snow here.Oh Great great grandmom, such an honor and joy.

We Bee I love everyone piece of your knitting. Sorry about family. It will change God is with you.

Jokim sure our weather is heading your way, get shovel out.

Bon glad to see for now things had settled.

Lucky L have you found a place to walk dogs and enjoying life a bit. 

So what is New Kitty of the West Coast?

Gerslay good morning always up before us all. How are you doing?

Ah KC you are so proud of your GS,and well you should be. When do you leave for CAli.?

Who did I forget? Sorry read fast.

Oh I know one CB how are you doing now that you are older. Have you gotten cane out? How fast can you run to the Bathroom now? Do you have a new wrinkle? How about hair is it still the color of white under the color of chose? Do you fall asleep before you go to bed? Can you still laugh at life and getting older? Put your make on do a little dance unless it may cause a trip to bathroom. 

KPG you can fix what is not fixable.

LTL how is the swimming going? Kind of like spinning no end to the fun. :lol: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Attention:
> 
> Some Liberal dumbo cannot tell a goose from a swan.
> 
> Back soon, sorry to interrupt; I think you'll understand!


 :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`ve got your true sisters who love you, and are just a keyboard away Janie ♥♥♥


Yes we are here for each other. We are the BEST! :wink:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are here for each other. We are the BEST! :wink:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think people are finally beginning to grasp the seriousness of the situation.
> 
> Did anybody see Cruz's speech today? 45 minutes - no notes. This guy is brilliant, and it was a fantastic speech! I loved the way he did it - by saying "Imagine....." and then talking about America at its best. Very inspiring, I thought.


I didn't see any news yesterday. I really like him tho. I will have to watch it. His speech has "some" scared so the speech must have been good. I love it when they are scared that is always a good sign.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Corrected - they had a friend who had the infection.


I had told the story but deleted it the other day. My DIL's uncle lost his nose and leg from an infected tooth. I didn't want you scare you but since you have heard scary stories and deal with your DH he is going to be just fine. Praise God.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like there will be many months of campaigning until next Nov. I hope that the candidates don't become so polarized that they don't fall in and support whoever the final nominee is.


A politician doing something for attention? Impossible! I thought his speech was outstanding. I noted with dismay that The Five, one of my favorite shows, was already criticizing the Republicans. That's what ruined Romney - trashed so much by his own party that people thought even Republicans didn't like him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon Adva. of Wild Willie the Terrorist on my Grandma's quilt.

I spent yesterday watching snow that Weather person who has no window said would stop at 9o a.m. Well try about 12:00.
Not bad considering bottom part of state some had 17 inches.

Found out from DIL son home from China last week left Monday and is in England now. What a life going here and there and every where.

Want to bet no Cashmere yarn? Poor thing I am on him every trip to China yarn yarn yarn. Really don't care standing joke now. Just glad when he is home. 

Spent yesterday doing hat finish it. But then thought oh I can do that to add some more to it. Soon it will be a scarf then a sweater. Have to stop thinking.Well come on I do have moments of sanity .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi, just checking in to say hello as things will be crazy girl the next week as we are heading home this Friday do lots to do before we leave.
> 
> A friend sent this to me so thought it would make an excellent yarn holder for a small amount of yarn.


Twins - wonderful! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The bathroom remodel has begun and our house is a mess and swarming with demo guys and mud guys all doing their thing and the contractor, tile guy and plumber are standing by doing their thing. Meanwhile we've been running all over town ordering paint, tile, vanity top, faucets, valves, and a whole variety of trim accessories and and and, etc.
> 
> It's only a little 5-10 guest bath but we've been able to squeeze 6 people in there figuring out where to place the shower head. It reminds me of the Marx Bros "Night at the Opera" when everyone crams into the little janitor's closet...so funny!
> 
> ...


Oh goody a new room. I can just see the Marx Bros. I have the 3 STooges that do mine stuff. Sometime the fourth stooge helps. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot figure how to post Happy Birthday pictures. I have tried and tried this morning. Otherwise you would have had one!


Thanks LL. I understand. I still can't copy and paste cartoons or text. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mega Dittos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Joeys!♥ I love you quote that I just had one last year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Galli...in an earlier post you asked about my twin sister. Well, she`s the youngest by 10 minutes. Her name is Angela, and she still lives in Newport, South Wales.
> When we were growing up we were very close. We did everything together, and went everywhere together. Despite being so close we had different personalities. Ange was the bossy, always wanted to do everything first type. While I was more laid back type. Ange was a girly type, while I was the tomboy type.
> Here is a pic of us both in our school uniforms. We were 11. Ange is on the left and I`m on the right hand side.


How cute, WendyBee!! So nice to see these pictures!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

KC, congratulations on your GS award. I know everyone must be very proud of him. That's an award that says a lot about his character - very admirable.

I'm sorry you couldn't go. I hope your MIL is feeling better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Gerogie didn't mean to forget you . You haven't been on for a while. How are you doing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - what a magnificent slide show Wendy! So many projects and they are all beautiful!


 :thumbup: beautifully done, WeBee. You tackle huge projects!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what I am acting like when y'all post recipes at night. Ha.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=920263684702934


Getting off. All of y'all have a good day. Love you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Well at this point "what difference does it make" :XD:


Are you sure you're not an American? You know more about the civics of the USA than a particular Canadian knows about her own country. :shock:

Why can't all Canadians be as smart as you and our other DC smart cookie? You are one of us, no matter what anyone tells you.

Got to run for a teeth cleaning - sounds appropriate to the conversation.

I wrote a post about my Sat but it was too long, so didn't post.

Will type up the Oh Henry Recipe today and send.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Best Wishes for a Terrifc Birthday, CB!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The bathroom remodel has begun and our house is a mess and swarming with demo guys and mud guys all doing their thing and the contractor, tile guy and plumber are standing by doing their thing. Meanwhile we've been running all over town ordering paint, tile, vanity top, faucets, valves, and a whole variety of trim accessories and and and, etc.
> 
> It's only a little 5-10 guest bath but we've been able to squeeze 6 people in there figuring out where to place the shower head. It reminds me of the Marx Bros "Night at the Opera" when everyone crams into the little janitor's closet...so funny!
> 
> ...


I'm so envious. We've needed a bath remodel for two years and I just started the research last week. We also want to redo our kitchen to update and I'm overwhelmed. Perhaps I need to talk to you privately on how you got the ball rolling.

Hope all goes well!

Oh, just had my Crack this morning - delish!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what I am acting like when y'all post recipes at night. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`ve got your true sisters who love you, and are just a keyboard away Janie ♥♥♥


As far as I know, none of them use the Internet & I've quit calling as they have said it costs too much to call me! None have cell phones either.

Yes, I do have D & P sisters, love all of you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday CB & many more!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Webe, you are the queen of knitting with all that you have made! Beautiful!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The Indiana House passed SB 101 Religious Freedom Bill 63-31 & now it is sent back to the Senate for a final vote before being sent to Governor Pence for his signature! Praise God!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Attention:
> 
> Some Liberal dumbo cannot tell a goose from a swan.
> 
> Back soon, sorry to interrupt; I think you'll understand!


 :shock: ;-) :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You`ve got your true sisters who love you, and are just a keyboard away Janie ♥♥♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COUNTRY BUMPKIN! and many, many more. God's Blessings on you on this special day.&#9829;


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh one day off and what is happening.
> 
> Janie safe trip home with Gali it's cold,3 inches snow here.Oh Great great grandmom, such an honor and joy.
> 
> ...


Shovel is out and leaning against the house next to the side door, just waiting for the snow. Tomorrow it's supposed to be in the 50's, but by this weekend, snow!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

A very Happy Birthday to our wonderful friend Bumpy. May your special day be as wonderful as you.
Today is not the day for diets....eat drink, and be as merry as you want to be. It`s YOUR day, a day of celebration and love.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> The Indiana House passed SB 101 Religious Freedom Bill 63-31 & now it is sent back to the Senate for a final vote before being sent to Governor Pence for his signature! Praise God!


PTL
I`ve always liked Governor Mike Pence. I wish we had a great Governor like him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday CB. I am glad you have a special outing planned with friends. Enjoy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK.♥ I am going to Little Rock with 2 friends shopping. They are like us and like to have fun. Y'all would love them .
> What are you going to do on your day off today?


Have a wonderful day -- shopping, a delicious lunch and lots of laughter with good friends!

I have lots of accounts and admin to catch up with; not fun, but needs to get done


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Gerogie didn't mean to forget you . You haven't been on for a while. How are you doing?


Not to worry about me - I'm here with y'all every day - just love reading all your posts - I agree with them almost 100% - aren't we remarkable women - I read 'em alot - don't post all that much unless it's a topic I feel I have a bit of knowledge or understanding about it - but I do like telling y'all my life stories. I still work so that occupies much of my time - being here on my computer - office type work - perhaps it keeps me on my toes - ya' think? But, again, I'm always with you every day. Love y'all bunches!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> The bathroom remodel has begun and our house is a mess and swarming with demo guys and mud guys all doing their thing and the contractor, tile guy and plumber are standing by doing their thing. Meanwhile we've been running all over town ordering paint, tile, vanity top, faucets, valves, and a whole variety of trim accessories and and and, etc.
> 
> It's only a little 5-10 guest bath but we've been able to squeeze 6 people in there figuring out where to place the shower head. It reminds me of the Marx Bros "Night at the Opera" when everyone crams into the little janitor's closet...so funny!
> 
> ...


The joys of renos :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> How cute, WendyBee!! So nice to see these pictures!


Thank tiy Bon ♥
I hope your hubby continues on the right path to wellness ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is so udddly sweet Yarnie. I am thankful to have you and my Denim Country friends to enjoy everyday. Y'all are a blessing in my life. I love everyone of you!
> I will try to uphold my complete silly ness and complete nonsense that God as allowed me to get by with for 63 years. I wouldn't want to upset anyone by changing who I am. But if WCK and I have to have cow names why don't you? :lol: :wink: ♥


Well lately Yarnie has been a little ....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Last week was the Australian soap 'Neighbours' 30th anniversary.
> On Fridays episode they had a former cast member who became a famous singer in Australia Delta Goodrem.
> So in the soap on Friday they had her character 'Nina Tucker' come back, and she played her new song. I fell in love with it and have played it countless times since.
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


good news KC.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> DH is on his way home from the hospital. My MIL was checked over thoroughly, and she had a bowel blockage, which was removed. She perked up quickly after that procedure. She is now back at the nursing facility. I am relieved.


good news KC.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> good news KC.


Great news, Solo!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Are you expecting 2 sets of twins? If so how exciting!


Janie, congrats on your twins. How exciting for your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Happy National Puppy Day. Of course, mine is the cutest ever. Not the smallest, but the cutest. Well, I did not think he was adorable when he found out he liked swimming. Yikes had to buy swimming pool lane dividers so I can string them out in the lake to keep him close to shore. He won't go under them, I pray


My puppy (Trent, who is 14) brought home a dead mole for National Puppy Day. It was near 80 here so I left the back door open for them to go in and out.

He had such a look of pride on his face when he placed the corpse at my feet, that I couldn't be mad at him. When I first got him, he would constantly bring me "gifts" from the backyard. The squirrels know to stay away from our yard. They have taken to using the trees to cross over to the neighbor's. My crew chase them anyway, although they are quite annoyed doing so. I can hear it in their barks.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> You have such a sweet hubby Jokim for buying a lovely camera.
> I have a slideshow of some of my work...not all of it though.Later this year I will hunt for all my pics.
> I`ll PM you the password if you can`t see it
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wavlovr/slideshow/Wenz%20Knitting%20Projects?sort=3


Absolutely stunning pieces WeBee. Are they all your designs? We the afghans mostly given as gifts? Just WOW.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Gali...glad you enjoyed that sng as much as I did.
> Our Ange has two sons just like me, who are both the same age difference as my two sons.
> The difference now is that our Ange is divorced, and is estranged from both her sons. She hardly ever sees them. One is married with a son, and the other is a nurse in London. She is now engaged to someone else and living with him.
> I haven`t spoken to Ange on the phone for ages. I did give her the link to a site I frequent, but she has only posted twice. So she doesn`t seem to want me in her life anymore. Her choice, not mine. I`m not going to beg.


I'm sorry to hear that you aren't in contact with your sister. Were you the only kids in your family or are there other siblings. My twin and I were the only 2 in our family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day!


Yes, Happy Birthday CB. Wishing you many, many more.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My puppy (Trent, who is 14) brought home a dead mole for National Puppy Day. It was near 80 here so I left the back door open for them to go in and out.
> 
> He had such a look of pride on his face when he placed the corpse at my feet, that I couldn't be mad at him. When I first got him, he would constantly bring me "gifts" from the backyard. The squirrels know to stay away from our yard. They have taken to using the trees to cross over to the neighbor's. My crew chase them anyway, although they are quite annoyed doing so. I can hear it in their barks.


Don't you just love pets that bring you 'gifts'? My last cat once brought me a small garter snake, while we were having an outdoor gathering. He proudly marched right in the middle of the group with the still-live 20" snake dangling from his mouth. Some of the older ladies were on the verge of fainting from seeing this sight!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wisconsin now has voter ID It will not be used in the local elections on April 7, so people will have almost a year to make sure they have a government issued ID.
> 
> http://conservativebyte.com/2015/03/supreme-court-lets-wisconsin-voter-id-law-stand/


Good news for WI. Now all Penda Hair, the co-director of The Advancement Project, needs to do is make better use of her time and help the 300,000 registered WI voters obtain the necessary forms of photo ID required to vote instead of whining and complaining about the SC decision.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> A very Happy Birthday to our wonderful friend Bumpy. May your special day be as wonderful as you.
> Today is not the day for diets....eat drink, and be as merry as you want to be. It`s YOUR day, a day of celebration and love.


Calories don't count on your birthday. I have so ordered it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Calories don't count on your birthday. I have so ordered it.


Yes, this is true. I think they are called "free calories". Ha, ha, ha!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday CB. Enjoy your day shopping in Little Rock with your Girlfriends.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329279-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

